# [old convo]



## Naruto (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to PC land, enjoy your stay


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

PC games talk goes here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2008)

This third post will be for me only 

Glad you made a official PC thread! makes me sooo happy


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

I've always wondered when the hell someone was going to make one, but no one ever did. =\  If no one ends up wanting to go along with the social/casual sites I'll drop them, but I think some of this stuff people should really look into.  Especially Instant Action.  They have done things in my browser I never thought was possible.

Oh and I also no longer have my 360, so PC gaming is my only option atm ;3

Currently digging:
Casual games listed in first post
Crysis
Sins of a Solar Empire
Team Fortress 2


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2008)

Well to lazy to read the first post but to due with PC i'm playing Black and White 2 for the first time and LOVE it


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well to lazy to read the first post but to due with PC i'm playing Black and White 2 for the first time and LOVE it


lol its cool, but I would still recommend you follow some of those links when time permits.  Try out some of the games there and let me know what you think of them and their future potential ;3

edit:  Just played the Rokkit Ball beta off Instant Action.  It was pretty fun. ;3


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2008)

Never been a big fan of such simpler games, I'm more a fan of epic stories and/or strategy.
For example warcraft and C&C.

Sadly, my gaming pc is kinda... down right now :/


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Never been a big fan of such simpler games, I'm more a fan of epic stories and/or strategy.
> For example warcraft and C&C.
> *
> Sadly, my gaming pc is kinda... down right now :/*


Which is why all the games listed above are for everyone.  Even you ;3

I am sooo tempted to buy this off Steam right now...


All that for the price of just one current generation game. ;o


----------



## FFLN (Apr 22, 2008)

Whoa! I didn't realize that Rockstar had their games on Steam. I've never played GTA myself, so this is intriguing... But I still have other games to play and beat, so this will probably have to wait.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Whoa! I didn't realize that Rockstar had their games on Steam. I've never played GTA myself, so this is intriguing... But I still have other games to play and beat, so this will probably have to wait.


It's a great deal, and theres more than just Rockstar.  Naturally, Valve has all their games in one huge pack, but there is also packs for Epic, id, and PopCap too.

Damn I'm already losing my will to promote these social gaming sites =\  Does anyone give a shit about these games or is it just me?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 22, 2008)

Eh. Valve is pretty much the main developer on there that I pay attention to. I've seen the ads for the others, but I'm not too interested in those at the moment.

Also, the title of this topic is sort of contradictory. A LOT of PCs are left behind by newer games and newer hardware.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 22, 2008)

I read it, but I ignored those games above. I very rarely play those sort of games. Although, from that perspective, yes, your title does fit. The thread's just not a very "official" PC gaming thread if it's focused more towards those games, unless you were just introducing them to start things off with it.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I read it, but I ignored those games above. I very rarely play those sort of games. Although, from that perspective, yes, your title does fit. The thread's just not a very "official" PC gaming thread if it's focused more towards those games, unless you were just introducing them to start things off with it.


Well I dunno.  What is there to say about traditional PC gaming. I figure those who are into it know about it and could come in and discuss it either way.  I would bet that most people don't know much of this other side of PC gaming.

PC news gets pretty slow too, so it's something else to talk about.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 22, 2008)

Important question, could my HP Pavilion zv5000 run COD4?

Here are the specs


*Spoiler*: __ 



# Main Specification:
Processor Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz
Display 15.0 inch XGA TFT (1024 x 768) Display
Graphics Card ATIÂ® MOBILITY RADEON 9200 graphics
Memory 512MB DDR SDRAM


Memory Max 1280MB DDR SDRAM (1 x 256MB, 1 x 1024MB)
Hard Drive 60 GB
Optical drives CDRW / DVD Combo Drive
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition


Networking 802.11b/g WLAN
Primary Battery 12 Cell Lithium Ion Battery


PC Card Slots One Type I/II 32-bit card bus (also supports 16-bit)




They all either match up or out-do the recommendations for COD4, except for the Video card, I don't know if it's better or worse, but someone please tell me, I plan to buy it soon, maybe today.


----------



## Ikbenik (Apr 22, 2008)

Twilit said:


> Important question, could my HP Pavilion zv5000 run COD4?
> 
> Here are the specs
> 
> ...



Go to  and check wether or not it works.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 22, 2008)

Ikbenik said:


> Go to  and check wether or not it works.


It's been Analyzing for a while, not getting me anywhere


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Twilit said:


> Important question, could my HP Pavilion zv5000 run COD4?
> 
> Here are the specs
> 
> ...


Ouch... Mobility cards can't run much... Whenever I have tried to run any fairly modern game on a mobility card it generally doesn't even let me open the game.  Yours could be different, but if you ran it at all it would probably be on low.

I bet you could run Rokkit Ball on  ;3  The games I listed in the first post are made for people in your position.


2Shea said:


> Awesome stumpy! I love that skin lol. Thanks very much.
> 
> *back to playing gmod*


np ;3


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2008)

radeon mobility?

The 9 class is from the time when half life 2 was out. A 9600 was middle class back then.

9200 has clock times that.... well, I suppose you couldn't even play good-looking 2005/2006 games well on that, though I might be wrong.

I remember a (non-mobility) 9100 having problems with World of Warcraft


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2008)

Jayisgames.com is an excellent site with all the casual and flash based games you could ever want.

AS far as actual games go, it has been dieng somewhat.  it is far from dead, and this is a common theme whenever new generation consoles hit the market.  I can see it bouncing back in a year or so, after the consoles lose some steam.

Though I recently did get "Sins of a Solar Empire" for my roomates PC, and despite being rediculously complex, it is incredibly fun.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2008)

Well it's kinda unreasonable to spend millions on the development of a decent PC game nowadays. There's just not gonna be enough sales in most of the cases.

The US market for example don't really endorse PC games beyond WoW and Sims (US)


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Jayisgames.com is an excellent site with all the casual and flash based games you could ever want.


Hmm at a glance it does seem like there are a lot of games there, but are they all tied together with friends lists or are many of them multiplayer?  There are plenty of flash game sites out there, but most of them are pretty unimpressive.


Draffut said:


> AS far as actual games go, it has been dieng somewhat.  it is far from dead, and this is a common theme whenever new generation consoles hit the market.  I can see it bouncing back in a year or so, after the consoles lose some steam.


Sure maybe there is a little dry spell as far as releases go, but that doesn't mean we aren't gaming.  I think PC games have a much longer and more fulfilling life span than console games anyways because we get patches frequently and extra content is plentiful.

How many consoles have a life span anywhere near as long as games like CS, CSS, TFC, TF2, Company of Heroes, WoW, SC, etc.  The list could go on and on with PC games that are hardly new, but still thriving.  The average console game dies off within months of it's release.  The only console games I can think of that will be around for the remainder of their cycle would be CoD4 and Halo 3.


Draffut said:


> Though I recently did get "Sins of a Solar Empire" for my roomates PC, and despite being rediculously complex, it is incredibly fun.


That it is ;3


Zaru said:


> Well it's kinda unreasonable to spend millions on the development of a decent PC game nowadays. There's just not gonna be enough sales in most of the cases.
> 
> The US market for example don't really endorse PC games beyond WoW and Sims (US)


PC games don't and have never really made the sales numbers that the consoles get with their new releases.  This does not mean they are not successful or profitable in their own right.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 22, 2008)

I love my consoles, but my PC gets more of my time than all 3 of the current gens. I'll always prefer my PC games, and I don't think PC will be dying out any times soon tbh.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2008)

In a rush, but those quick games you posted are pretty nice Stumpy.

I usually like a little only tetris/plasma pong once in awhile. My 360 tends to keep me busy enough though.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2008)

> Hmm at a glance it does seem like there are a lot of games there, but are they all tied together with friends lists or are many of them multiplayer? There are plenty of flash game sites out there, but most of them are pretty unimpressive.



At first it just started as a project Jay did in his spare time, he would take free casual games from the internet, review them, and put them out there.  it was hosted on the college's servers.  there has always been a message board on it, for people wo have questions about the games.

Eventually it got pretty popular, and he could not keep up with the requests, so he hired a staff well over a year ago.  Now the site takes all types of free games, and reviews them.  a new game is put up practically every day, and on fridays they do a post with 4-5 games and just a quick mention of what they are.  I actually found games you mentioned in the OP, like KDice, over a year ago through this site.  They even have Walkthroughs up now for a large number of the games.

They have everythign from puzzle games, to Myth typegames, to flashbased platformers, to demo's of other games, to turret defense games, and many other types.  Granted, alot of the games they cover suck, but no matter what you like, with alittle effort you will find a bunch that suit your tastes.

I actually just found the puzzle site: Motoko Sleeping on there a few days ago, and am addicted to it.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, the site is bookmarked, so I'll definitely check it out some time tomorrow.

Wow...



Why do you tease me like this Steam...  I'm not even much of a UT fan and I'm interested.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Why do you tease me like this Steam...  I'm not even much of a UT fan and I'm interested.



My old boss from the military loves this series.  they are the only video games he will play.  So I go over his house to kick his head in on it every few months, we have a blast.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 23, 2008)

i dont think its dying at all. idk. my pc gets an equal amount of gaming time as all my consoles. well...not the 350 or psp but thats cause crisis core and forza 2 take obscenely amounts of time. for a while though, i was playing my pc a lot more than anything cause of crysis.


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Apr 23, 2008)

ya i love my pc gaming, especially since i haven't bought an xbox 360 or ps3 yet. I'm currently playing overlord, steet fighter alpha 3 and tomb raider legends on gametap. And plus a lot of good games on the pc are very under-priced at the moment because of lack of demand and *ahem* file sharing.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> PC games don't and have never really made the sales numbers that the consoles get with their new releases.  This does not mean they are not successful or profitable in their own right.



Well in any case, sales are decreasing in comparison to console sales. More and more developers develop for consoles INSTEAD of the pc. Exclusive PC games are rare and not really that profitable unless they're super hits.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 23, 2008)

Meh.  I play PC games more these days.  And then, usually mods (such as the Dark Mod for Doom 3, or the ones still being made for Baldur's Gate 2).  I suppose I gravitated to _the_ huge advantage that PC gaming has.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 23, 2008)

PC>all consoles ans shit  though the pc gaming is more like online gaming


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

I caved in and bought the  off Steam this morning.  I figured I might as well since I won't have a 360 to play GTA IV on for a while.  This is my first time playing San Andreas, and I have to say it isn't half bad so far.

Although a lot of people thought some of the added depth was not entirely necessary or sometimes even a nuisance, I think I like the extra stuff so far.  I don't know how tedious staying in shape can be in a video game, but so far so good.  The controls also work so much better on PC than on a console (surprise!).

GTA IV for PC/Mac pls.


Now that is the kind of PC sales chart I like to see.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

Can people add their own music to 360/PS3 GTA IV by now? I mean, they have harddisks after all.

I remember that being a PC exclusive thing


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2008)

PC game slowly dying? Heh, dream on. With the PC's being more and more important in our daily life, it's ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE for PC gaming to die.

It's just impossible.

Oh well, I figured I might pass by in here, even though I don't play any of the games mentioned in the first post. Neverwinter Nights 1 is on my current playlist.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

Die?  Never. But doesn't change the fact that it's getting less imporant in terms of gaming.

The trend of PC being for work and consoles being for gaming ... is even starting to develop in germany, which is the last bastion of PC gaming against console gaming


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2008)

I bet, console games have been "more important" than PC games in the last 15 or 20 years or so...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

But it's more and more shifting towards console games, that's the point


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Can people add their own music to 360/PS3 GTA IV by now? I mean, they have harddisks after all.
> 
> I remember that being a PC exclusive thing


Actually, the original Xbox always had custom soundtracks with it's versions of the GTA games.  Every game on Xbox 360 has custom soundtracks.


Segan said:


> I bet, console games have been "more important" than PC games in the last 15 or 20 years or so...


PC gaming has just got a negative media spin for a few months because of some less than console like sales figures and everyone cried about not being able to run Crysis.

IMO the PC gaming thread should be less talking about it's own life/death and more about the awsm games we play or want to play


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2008)

Like Spore, for example.

Well, hopefully.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Like Spore, for example.
> 
> Well, hopefully.


One day... 

I want to get my hands on the Creature Editor, but I am afraid it will just end up being the world's biggest tease.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> IMO the PC gaming thread should be less talking about it's own life/death and more about the awsm games we play or want to play


True.

I have the following games I could play:

Sam and Max season one
Deus Ex 2
Pariah
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory

Which should I play?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> True.
> 
> I have the following games I could play:
> 
> ...


Pariah on PC felt pretty terrible last time I checked.  If you still haven't played Chaos Theory and if that is your kind of game I think it should be on the top of your list.  I also love Sam & Max, but have never played a Deus Ex game.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

Hm on the other hand my laptop doesn't allow me to play it on full detail, and my PC is quite risky to play on. He might die any second.


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess, you will have to invest in a new PC then.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

Which is impossible 

I won't buy a new PC until I move away from home. And then it'll probably be a laptop again anyway, if I study or something.

ANYWAY

No serious gaming until I'm out of school 
Until then, casual games have to suffice.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

Fuck... IGN Fileplanet started distributing Age of Conan beta keys this morning and they are already out.  They have one more batch coming out today, so it looks like I'm camping this site =\

edit: Oh it's Fileplanet... I may not be able to get one then ;o


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

Fileplanet 
I never got myself to register there.

Anyway, is Age of Conan really that promising? I haven't really been following previews and such in the last year.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not sure, but it does have a number of things going for it.  Hopefully an M rating and an interesting combat system do this game some good.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

What kind of combat system? (Too lazy to look it up  )


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know too much about it other than it seems pretty unique for an MMO.  There is no auto attack for one.  In melee combat you of course have WASD to move, but in AoC Q123E are all melee attack buttons.  Should be something like they will all attack in their corresponding directions, but that alone obviously isn't much.  They are supposed to have a system in place that makes attacking in specific directions at specific times more beneficial.

Ranged combat (bows and the likes) is supposed to have the same buttons for directions, but also has it's own incentives for hitting in certain places.  As far as spell casting goes (AoC calls it Spellweaving) I don't even think Funcom has announced the system for that.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

That's gonna be a huge problem with lag and such, though. 

MMO's depending on skill/connection often had trouble with getting accepted.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, the combat system could make or break the game.  Fuck at least these guys aren't just playing it safe with generic MMO faggotry.  I'd love to give this a chance.

edit:  Joystiq interview with someone from Gas Powered Games.



Covers Demigod, Sins of a Solar Empire, Gal Civ, Supreme Commander, and the state of PC gaming all in one interview ;3


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh shit the big TF2 update comes out tomorrow.


Anyone got any recommendations for a new subtitle for this thread?  Casual games are officially not awsm now.  Something more related to core PC gaming like a joke about people who cry about not being able to run Crysis or something ;3


----------



## FFLN (Apr 28, 2008)

How about... "HEADSHOT! PWND!!"

And I'm looking forward to the update.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 28, 2008)

I am looking forward to age of conan. I am going to invest in a pc for it, and for other games haha. I only need like $700 to build a pretty good pc that will play all games(at least on low/medium settings)

The collector's edition of AoC is selling out in most places. The game is highly anticipated. Hopefully it is a success and gets alot of WoW players converting to it.


----------



## Segan (Apr 29, 2008)

I will be looking forward to Mass Effect and Spore on PC. Is a bit far away, though. But that's fine by me.

I need to invest in a new gaming pc as well. But sadly, here in Switzerland, the components tend to be quite expensive 
Well, it's not like I will start with it before the middle of the second half of this year. If anything.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2008)

Well buy it in germany or somewhere then, Segan? Warrancy issues might pose a problem but if you're not buying from vendors in Switzerland...


----------



## Segan (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah, I will get my parts from Switzerland, of course.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Oh shit the big TF2 update comes out tomorrow.



YAY, FINALLY!

Looks like I'll be playing TF2 more again.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> YAY, FINALLY!
> 
> Looks like I'll be playing TF2 more again.


Yeah it will be sweet to have interest sparked in TF2.  Just be sure to be prepared for plenty of cheevo whores and just plain shitty medics.


*Spoiler*: _edit1_ 



It's still not out yet ;(




*Spoiler*: _edit2_ 



STILL NO FUCKING UPDATE.  I'm beginning to question the credibility of IGN's source.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 29, 2008)

I've read through all of the new Medic achievements. Some of them sound pretty challenging, but I suppose thats what makes it more fun!


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2008)

So it wasn't free to people who bought the PC Orange Box or TF2 off the shelf? Oh well. I got mine off of Steam anyway.

The achievements seem pretty tough to get. Although, it is funny to see a bunch of medics swarming an enemy spy once his disguise is up.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2008)

Nah its free to all owners of PC Orange Box.  You may have just read it differently.

Yeah, a lot of those will be pretty crazy, but once I start narrowing them down I'll remember which ones I should be looking out for while playing.

edit:  Oh shit pulling a Epic?


Like many commenters said there, Crysis really had much more than piracy going against it.


----------



## Segan (Apr 30, 2008)

The argument with piracy is complete bullshit anyway. I heard, Sins of a Solar Empire had no copy protection whatsoever and still sold very well.

Think of the reasons why games like Warcraft and Diablo are still selling nowadays.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, Stardock knew exactly what they were doing when they made sins.  It wasn't a terribly high budget game, but there was an audience for that type of game.  What the hell kind of sales figures were Crytek expecting with Crysis?

Apperently, there is a command you can type into the TF2 console that will unlock all achievements and weapons lol.  I've seen a ton of people unlock all achievements, but people get pissed when they do it because it is said to have a chance to crash the server.  I'm not going to do that though.  Whats the point of achievements if you just cheat to get them.

Also, Gold Rush is an awesome map.  Might be my fav yet since none of the others ever really stood out to me, but it is still early.

edit:  Whoops ;3 they just patched out the console commands for  the cheevos.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally xD


----------



## slimscane (Apr 30, 2008)

I am going to have to play some more TF2 now :amazed

About piracy, I honestly think that consumers respect when a game doesn't have copy protection. If it is protected, it will be cracked, it's just a matter of time, and you are treating your customers like criminals. When you have none though, it shows respect for the people who buy your games. Stardock has the right model, create compelling games that fans want to play, and don't punish them for buying the game.

Also, I just ordered a laptop for next semester when I study abroad


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup yup.  Stardock knows PC gaming.

What kind of laptop and what specs?  It had better be a Mac. ;3

Edit: My day has been made:


IGN interview with one of the two guys behind the Penumbra games (my sig).  Penumbra: Black Plague expansion confirmed!


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2008)

Mac? Not unless you meant Asus 


*Spoiler*: _specs_ 



CPU Type  	 Intel Core 2 Duo T7700 2.4G
Screen 	15.4" WSXGA+
Memory Size 	2GB DDR2 (I bought another gig aswell, so 3)
Hard Disk 	200GB 
Graphics Card  	 NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
Video Memory 	256MB GDDR3 VRAM, TurboCache up to 512MB 
​


I'm pretty excited about it  I need it to be my "mobile desktop" while I'm in japan - I can't very well take my full tower with me


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2008)

^^ I'm currently playing Halo for PC ( Online Free Trial Ver)


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Mac? Not unless you meant Asus
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _specs_
> ...


Not bad at all... except for the weight and other insignificant cosmetic gripes ;3  Should more than get the job done.  Vista, right?


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2008)

(Is 6.8 lbs a lot?)

Yeah, but I own XP, so I plan on setting up a tri boot. :amazed


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2008)

It's between 3 and 3.5 kg. Relatively heavy for a Laptop.


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2008)

Oh well, I'm *stong*,_ I_ can carry it 

I was more concerned about the size of the screen and the specs. 

How will I be able to get my Steam account on it?


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2008)

slimscane said:


> How will I be able to get my Steam account on it?


??



All you gotta do is sign in and redownload your games.  I have like four computers with my Steam games installed.


----------



## Mukiru (May 1, 2008)

Hey did you guys try the rainbowsix vegas two its cool but it seems no ones playing online...


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2008)

Tried it, but I think it plays like shit on PC.  Rainbow Six is definitely a console game now.


----------



## Mukiru (May 1, 2008)

Unless you have a nice pc to run it but i have a pc and 360 problem is my 360 got destroyed thats why...


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> ??
> 
> 
> 
> All you gotta do is sign in and redownload your games.  I have like four computers with my Steam games installed.



Ah, thank you. I thought that I wouldn't be able to have it on multiple PCs


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2008)

Rainbow Six is a console game because it is built with the consoles in mind, not PCs.  That isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it has a very different feel when playing with a mouse and keyboard.  Just not right for me.



slimscane said:


> Ah, thank you. I thought that I wouldn't be able to have it on multiple PCs


Yeah, I even sometimes give my Steam account out to good friends so they can experience Portal because I know they wouldn't play it otherwise.  Just don't tell Valve, k? ;3

Well, if you are getting this laptop now it will kinda suck because the Steam servers are pretty shit right now.  My guess would be because of TF2 preloaders and patchers.

edit:  Oh shit Blizzard accquires Diablo3.com from its previous owner which had a Diablo fan sit set up at diablo3.com


----------



## Mukiru (May 1, 2008)

Well I am really use to play like that yet I also feel ok with a 360 but for me first person shooting games are really good for pc


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2008)

I finally got the chance to play some  and  with friends and it was a blast.  The whole time I was thinking "man this should _not_ be as fun as this is", but it just is.

No, I won't stop pimping these sites, k? ;3


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2008)

I have an instant action beta, I really just want to play legions though, I am a huge starseige tribes fan


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to Legions too although I can't really say I've played much Tribes.  I want to see how well they can pull of the FPS in my browser deal.  

Aside from the idea of Legions, I think Instant Action has a lot going for it anyways.

Nothing happened in the PC world today Q_Q  I guess other than the start of TF2 weekend, but I may have burnt out on that for the time being.


----------



## 2Shea (May 3, 2008)

I have a steam question guys...

I have steam installed, for hl2 and all the source based games, but I haven't purchased anything else through steam. Now I noticed that they're selling UT3 on steam, and I thought "Awesome, I can add it to my Steam" since I already had it. But when I add it, it says "non-steam game" whenever I'm playing it. I'm wanting to know how I can make it so it doesn't say that, and recognizes it like I got it off of steam? Or does it even do that if you buy it on steam?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2008)

In short, no you can't make Steam think your CD/DVD version of UT3 is a Steam product.

All games provided officially through Steam are modified in some way for certain features and functions that Steam uses, so a game you have installed from a CD/DVD isn't quite the same.

Anything that is purchased through Steam though is completely compatible with Steam and will allow your play time to be tracked among other things.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

Anyone of you guys who play Trackmania Nations Forever?? Damn I love that game  Best free racing game EVER!


----------



## Stumpy (May 7, 2008)

Even said:


> Anyone of you guys who play Trackmania Nations Forever?? Damn I love that game  Best free racing game EVER!


Trackmania games are really cool, but not something I would play long term.


FileFront is giving away 50,000 key to a *retail* version of SAGA.  Apparently it is an MMORTS with one of the guys from StarCraft: Brood War behind it, but it wasn't very well received by critics.  But what the hell it's free, so I'm down.

EDIT:  FUCK GUYS, WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL MY PC GAMERS?!?!?!?!?!?   AAAAAAAAAAAAAA

THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE ACTION


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2008)

This thread already has more action than before...


----------



## Stumpy (May 8, 2008)

"before"?...

This thread has no "before"  THIS THREAD IS NOW THIS THREAD IS NEW THIS THREAD IS FRESH THIS THREAD IS HIP


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> "before"?...
> 
> This thread has no "before"  THIS THREAD IS NOW THIS THREAD IS NEW THIS THREAD IS FRESH THIS THREAD IS HIP


Hopefully you keep this spirit up 

I wonder if Fantasy Wars is worth nearly the equivalent of 50 bucks to buy off the shelves around here.


----------



## Stumpy (May 8, 2008)

I don't know what that is, but going on instinct I would say it isn't worth $50 ;3

I reinstalled S.T.A.L.K.E.R. today.

I uninstalled S.T.A.L.K.E.R. today.

edit:  The first World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King news in ages:
beef

There's basically two bits of info that came from that (edit: actually theres a ton of info in there)



			
				1UP said:
			
		

> "All of Lich King's raids will have both 10- and 25-person versions. Every damn one of them."





			
				1UP said:
			
		

> "The designers have shelved the idea of unlocking the Death Knight through a quest chain. Instead, any player who has a level 55 character can automatically create a Death Knight (who starts at level 55)..."



Both really nice bits of news there, but that shit needs to come out =\


----------



## Stumpy (May 13, 2008)

WHAT

THE

FUCK

Page 3?!  You all should be ashamed to call yourselves PC gamers.

Ubisoft updated their Steam library with quite a few new games.  Nothing big, but some nice things there like Beyond Good & Evil and Brothers In Arms.


----------



## Segan (May 13, 2008)

Gimme a break, man ^__^

I've got my own finals, and I'm quite far behind my schedule. No PC-gaming for now.

But since we are at it, I might just start a topic: Piracy.

Discuss.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys i just got a new PC about a week and a half ago, intel quad core, 3 gigs of ram, and an 8800 gt, now my question is: 

i tried out crysis, and it can run (in full resolution on a 22" LCD) very high settings at about 10- 15 FPS, now i was thinking about adding another 8800gt and 2 more gigs of quality RAM, how well do you think it could run crysis? would it be worth it to make these upgrades?


----------



## Nakor (May 13, 2008)

Tsukasa009 said:


> Hey guys i just got a new PC about a week and a half ago, intel quad core, 3 gigs of ram, and an 8800 gt, now my question is:
> 
> i tried out crysis, and it can run (in full resolution on a 22" LCD) very high settings at about 10- 15 FPS, now i was thinking about adding another 8800gt and 2 more gigs of quality RAM, how well do you think it could run crysis? would it be worth it to make these upgrades?



Would probably running amazing. I don't know think it would be worth it for another video card. More RAM would be OK as RAM is pretty cheap.

Also, what OS do you have?...just making sure you have a OS that can support that much RAM


----------



## Stumpy (May 13, 2008)

.......Overkill........


What more do you want from Crysis?  I'm sure it already looks fine for you and the gameplay is nothing amazing.  Not worth it for Crysis, but if you are going to do that anyways then why not I guess.


----------



## Segan (May 14, 2008)

They better not make any games that require two video cards to run at highest settings. If two video cards become industrial standard in building and selling PCs, then it will make sense.

I don't get why some devs HAVE to make games that are clearly made for high-end PCs and afterwards whine about how bad they sold (Crytek anyone?). I bet, the major reason why Crysis (apparently) was heavily pirated because most people wanted to find out first, whether or not their PCs could run it.


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> They better not make any games that require two video cards to run at highest settings. If two video cards become industrial standard in building and selling PCs, then it will make sense.
> 
> I don't get why some devs HAVE to make games that are clearly made for high-end PCs and afterwards whine about how bad they sold (Crytek anyone?). I bet, the major reason why Crysis (apparently) was heavily pirated because most people wanted to find out first, whether or not their PCs could run it.



QFT, which is why I stick by Unreal 3 as my favorite engine of this generation over Crysis.


----------



## DesignCore (May 14, 2008)

Tsukasa009 said:


> Hey guys i just got a new PC about a week and a half ago, intel quad core, 3 gigs of ram, and an 8800 gt, now my question is:
> 
> i tried out crysis, and it can run (in full resolution on a 22" LCD) very high settings at about 10- 15 FPS, now i was thinking about adding another 8800gt and 2 more gigs of quality RAM, how well do you think it could run crysis? would it be worth it to make these upgrades?



prolly see a 3 fram differance.

a 3870 x2 which is a dual card to start. on max max settings at a huge res can run crysis on a fluxuating 25-28 fps.

Crysis is a bad optimized game. Thats also why it didnt sell. I can put call of duty 4 on low and itll look very good. i put crysis on low and i feel as if im playing n64...

They were just lazy with the code for that there product didnt pan out.

Look at COD 4 thats probably the most pirated game on the pc. Yet it still sold a shit load.


----------



## Stumpy (May 14, 2008)

2Shea said:


> QFT, which is why I stick by Unreal 3 as my favorite engine of this generation over Crysis.


My favorite engine is still the Source engine


----------



## Mukiru (May 14, 2008)

I dont like the source engine cryengine is the best...


----------



## Toffeeman (May 14, 2008)

As far as adaptability goes, theres none better than the Source engine right now.


----------



## Segan (May 14, 2008)

What's the Source engine? Does it have to do with Counterstrike Source?


----------



## Stumpy (May 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's the Source engine? Does it have to do with Counterstrike Source?


Wait... really? lol yeah the Source engine is the Half-Life 2 engine.



Sure, the engine's age is showing in games like Left 4 Dead, but I would rather have less than Crysis graphics running at 60 frames than have Crysis graphics running at 10-15 frames.  

Source engine for life ;3


----------



## Segan (May 14, 2008)

Can an engine not upgrade the graphics?

I don't understand game engines at all ^__^


----------



## Stumpy (May 14, 2008)

I don't understand much of it either.  There are very notable differences in the graphics in Half-Life 2 and Episode Two, so yes it can get better.  Usually only slightly though.


----------



## Dionysus (May 14, 2008)

Open source engines can become... theoretically... arbitrarily improved.  It allows 3rd party devs _and_ fans to improve things.  Otherwise you have to wait for the creators to improve things, which means you likely don't get what you want.  (And they're likely working on the next thing.)

I still play Thief/Thief 2 fan missions.  In fact, a kickass one came out yesterday.  The graphics for these missions have improved lots due to dedicated fans who improve textures and models.  However, it is closed source, and there are severe limitations on what you can improve.

Contrast this with the mods being created using the open source Doom 3 engine.  There are lots of improvements being made, and soon I'll have my hands on a new Thief game.  One that hasn't been consolized.


----------



## Stumpy (May 22, 2008)

Get with the times ;3  Digital ftw.

No, you can't play Sins online without having a registered account with a Sins key.  You can play LAN though? ^^


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2008)

Damn. But still, fuck paying for something digitally. Srsly, I ain't doing that shit. And the hard-copy costs fucking 56 EUROs.


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Damn. But still, fuck paying for something digitally. Srsly, I ain't doing that shit. And the hard-copy costs fucking 56 EUROs.


What did you want to cost a hard copy? It's not like the usual PC games are cheaper, are they?


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2008)

Dude. $45 to €56. To fucking HELL with that.


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2008)

Fine, get it from ebay, amazon or something...

@Stumpy: Do you know if I can pay for a hard copy directly from stardock's site without a credit card? For example, direct money transfer to a bank?


----------



## Stumpy (May 22, 2008)

Nope, not that I know of.


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2008)

Meh, looks like I've to get a credit card...


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2008)

You can use Paypal.


----------



## Stumpy (May 22, 2008)

FFLN said:


> You can use Paypal.


Never used it myself, but I thought PayPal was just a more secure way of going through an online transaction or something. *checks* Yeah, it seems like PayPal does work with Checks or Money Orders, but you also have to check if Stardock accepts that.  I didn't see anything like that in Stardock's store or shopping cart when I looked.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2008)

Oh fuck yea, seems SoaSE finally found a European publisher.


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Never used it myself, but I thought PayPal was just a more secure way of going through an online transaction or something. *checks* Yeah, it seems like PayPal does work with Checks or Money Orders, but you also have to check if Stardock accepts that.  I didn't see anything like that in Stardock's store or shopping cart when I looked.



They do use Paypal. I wouldn't have suggested it if I didn't know.


----------



## Stumpy (May 22, 2008)

Yeah they use PayPal, but does that automatically mean they accept money orders/checks?  As I said, I'm not familiar with the service, but I say this because on sites like Ebay PayPal is basically the standard yet not all auctions accept all kinds of payments.


----------



## slimscane (May 22, 2008)

Talking about sins in a not sins thread? 

Stardock is quickly becoming a very prominent publisher. I really want to pick up the complete Galactic Civilizations II series, but I have too many games to play right now


----------



## FFLN (May 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah they use PayPal, but does that automatically mean they accept money orders/checks?  As I said, I'm not familiar with the service, but I say this because on sites like Ebay PayPal is basically the standard yet not all auctions accept all kinds of payments.



As long as you have a bank account, you should be good to go.


----------



## Segan (May 23, 2008)

Or a credit card.


----------



## FFLN (May 23, 2008)

I think he mentioned that he doesn't have one.


----------



## Segan (May 23, 2008)

I mean, that you are good with Paypal, if your credit card is confirmed.


----------



## Mukiru (May 23, 2008)

Yeah use paypal ....


----------



## FFLN (May 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> I mean, that you are good with Paypal, if your credit card is confirmed.



Yeah, in general.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 23, 2008)

paypal is 100 percent good


----------



## Stumpy (May 25, 2008)

Thread needs a bump.

New anti-piracy chip?


I wonder how long such protection would last.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2008)

Well, depends on how well that chip strategy is executed. If that chip, for example, limits the the number of installation to a single PC, I can imagine problems there.

If games are developed only to respond to PCs with such a chip and the PC production industry didn't adapt 100%-ly to it (meaning, 100% of every fucking motherboad produced by every single manufacturer), I see absolutely no point in that chip. "Many" computers means only bullshit.

And also, they would better drop that DRM protection if they are going to implement the encryption chip.


----------



## DesignCore (May 26, 2008)

id say 3 months to half a year for encription chip... Those hackers just reverse enginer everything. The only diffrence will be that someone will prolly have to install a program to counter act the chip.. Like turn the chip off and then the program acts as the chip withought protection.

Though this would really really piss me off if its mandatory thing like new games wont play on pcs withought the chip... Because thats like a way of forcing gamers to purchase new pcs. or to upgrade.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, doesn't appear to be well thought-out...


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2008)

Sorry for double posting, but I found those articles




Part 1 has Lombardi saying this:


> Too often I think the development side of things runs the house. People say, "Oh, we've got to target those high-end core gamers. We have the best graphics, sweetest screenshots, and we'll get more press, and we'll win." Okay, well, you'll win in the pre-launch phase. Then when the game comes out, and 60-70% of the people who don't have that sweet machine--maybe even higher numbers, maybe 80% don't have that sweet machine--well you just cut off your ability to sell to all of those guys.



Smart man.


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

Can someone please tell me when spore is coming out. i've been waitin for this game for a year now .


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2008)

This fall...


----------



## Gentleman (May 26, 2008)

There was a demo video for Spore on IGN not too long ago. Looks like millions of options when creating something.


----------



## FFLN (May 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Can someone please tell me when spore is coming out. i've been waitin for this game for a year now .



It's easy enough to look it up on a gaming site... but it's scheduled for September 9th. I don't remember if that's a world-wide release, although, I would assume that it is.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 26, 2008)

I'll be back in the pc-gaming scene with this new pc, in june.


what do you guys think?


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> I'll be back in the pc-gaming scene with this new pc, in june.
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


Are you German?

I'm no expert, but it looks decent.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I am 

My buddy set this up for me, he gets discount on everthing at that site.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2008)

I've got a new PC coming next week. It's not the greatest, but it's eons beyond my current one.

AMD® Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
3.072 MB 667 MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2 x 1.024 + 2 x 512]
256 MB ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
320 GB (7.200 rpm) SATA HDD

Just having it assembled by Dell.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2008)

I will build my next PC by myself 

Though, it will be a while before I will do that.


----------



## DesignCore (May 26, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> I'll be back in the pc-gaming scene with this new pc, in june.
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?



Is that a quad core cuz if its not dont even bother. also whats the price for it.. how can we say if its a good deal if there is no price.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 26, 2008)

it's a dual core and the price is on the far right of the screenshot, 460? thats ~725$ dollar. My budget for the new pc is very limited, and this seems to be pretty decent for what I can get. I told my friend to set up everthing without going over 450?. But why shouldn't I bother if it's not quad core?


----------



## Stumpy (May 26, 2008)

Maybe he didn't know you were on a budget, but basically if you are buying a top of the line gaming PC these days, you had better go with quad core.

That build you have there seems slightly better than what I'm using atm, and my computer runs everything I've tried to run at a decent graphical level.  Should be enough, but don't expect to be running Crysis on much more than medium.

You'll run the important games (The Orange Box) on max with a great framerate though ;3

Age of Conan =  400,000 subscribers


That is an amazing launch for an MMO.  I think they planned out that launch date well so that a lot of people are ready to try something other than WoW, but at the same time still a good ways away from Lich King.

BACK TO OBLIVION


----------



## Jesus Date (May 26, 2008)

well, it surely isn't the best pc, but my current pc isn't able to run tf2 on high or medium settings (6 year old pc). I think it's a good deal for tf2 and some other good games, that I haven't played so far like Bioshock, GoW etc.


----------



## FFLN (May 26, 2008)

It'll work for Spore.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2008)

How is Age of Conan? I am really tempted to get it and try it out when I get my next pay check.


----------



## Agitation (May 26, 2008)

The price of the Gforce 8000 series has dropped by a huge amount. 

The 8800GTX which used to be priced at ?300~350 is now only ?180 in the UK  I'm going to pick one up next week for sure.


----------



## DesignCore (May 26, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> it's a dual core and the price is on the far right of the screenshot, 460? thats ~725$ dollar. My budget for the new pc is very limited, and this seems to be pretty decent for what I can get. I told my friend to set up everthing without going over 450?. But why shouldn't I bother if it's not quad core?



quad core is not that much more then dual core.. and if you want to upgrade sooner then later would be cheaper to spend it now then not. plus that seems kind of expensive cuz for 800 bucks you can pretty much buy a top of the line computer here.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2008)

Wahey, my order is already being packed for delivery. I bought Age of Conan yesterday, so I'll be playing it straight from the get-go.


----------



## Stumpy (May 27, 2008)

Yeah.  Some of that stuff sounds pretty scary, but I am more afraid of a potential "death" of PC gaming.  I don't believe PC gaming is dead by any means, but it is quite evident that a lot of developers feel this way.  If this would help developers feel more confident in the platform and ultimately support it with more game, then I would accept the change.

I guess ultimately it would depend on the execution though.

Sam & Max Season 3 in 2009

Also planned for consoles.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2008)

I GOTS MAH NEW PC


----------



## Segan (May 29, 2008)

SFIV is confirmed for PC, apparently.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2008)

I thought that was known for a while?


----------



## Stumpy (May 30, 2008)

Valve announces "Steam Cloud"


Not a huge deal, but another little thing that just makes Steam that much better.

Final Fantasy XI goes goes digital for PC
Death Knight

I could couldn't care less about the game, but its just another shift towards digital distribution.


----------



## Segan (May 30, 2008)

I doubt that this will have much benefit for Square Enix.


----------



## Stumpy (May 30, 2008)

I'll take anything I can get to bump this thread ;3


----------



## Segan (May 30, 2008)

Well, the PC gaming community isn't too great here. Quite ironic, considering that we are all using PCs to access this forum


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2008)

Dunno if it belongs here but anyone play conan? I like it alot so far


----------



## Stumpy (May 30, 2008)

It's one of the current high profile PC games.  _It belongs here._

Conan has been on my mind a lot lately.  My debit card is fucked though, so if I want to get that and the new necessary game card I would have to go to my bank itself.  I just don't know if I'm up for that ;3


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2008)

Yeah. Well here's a short view on it so far. 

Level 19 - Dark Templar 

Graphics - Amazing. I run em on high and everything looks great. 

Gameplay - Combat is alot of fun and you can beat gankers at there own game. I was level 18 he was 25, i had better combo's and pressed em faster and better organized = won with more then 60% of health still. Can't do that in WoW. 

The Quest are simple as always but getting dialog and people actually talking helps move it along. Oh and a indicator to help you tell you were to go = owned. 

Partying is simple and fun. 

Leveling is faster then wow yet more levels, so evens out. And you can solo shit or group. 

One bad thing - Different instances then teammates. I haven't got separated from friends but if it gets more popular, i dunno. And the other thing is the 

So so far Loving it. Give it a solid 9/10.


----------



## Stumpy (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, basically everything in the game sounds fine except for the seemingly excessive instancing.  Sounds like it really could take a lot of the "Massively" out of an MMORPG.

Valve Steps Up, Defends PC Gaming


Fuck yeah.  It's hard to not fucking love Valve.  I recommend any passionate PC gamer read that article.  Some details on future Steam features there too.


----------



## Stumpy (May 31, 2008)

And now for the Official PC Gaming Thread's non-news of the day:

If Blizzard's fourth game in development right now is NOT Diablo 3 I just don't know what I'll do with myself.  I like to go through their employment pages every few months or so to see what's up and while I'm not sure how old these postings are, they sure do reek of Diablo.






Note that all of them begin with:



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> Blizzard Entertainment, the developer of Diablo and Diablo II, is looking for...


Do we really need these pages to know that Blizzard is working on Diablo 3?  No, but that doesn't mean it still doesn't drive me up the walls.

Also, for the uninitiated:

1. World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King
2. StarCraft II
3. Unannounced "Next-Gen" MMO
4. Unannounced Unknown (aka Diablo III)

Those are what we can safely say Blizzard is currently working on atm.


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm waiting for Diablo 3 as well. But you know, as anxious as you get, one should be able to appreciate that Blizzard is taking their time to develop their games.

They make quite good games, and I want to stay it that way. I don't want another EA.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 1, 2008)

to think i still have to wait until July to start playing Mass Effect...

About Conan... haven't seen anything that really appeals to me... i remember when WoW was coming out i couldn't wait to play it... Conan it just looks like a big overrated game...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 1, 2008)

Segan said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting for Diablo 3 as well. But you know, as anxious as you get, one should be able to appreciate that Blizzard is taking their time to develop their games.
> 
> They make quite good games, and I want to stay it that way. I don't want another EA.


Of course, I respect Blizzard's perfectionist approach to game development, but I still get antsy sometimes ;3


MuNaZ said:


> to think i still have to wait until July to start playing Mass Effect...
> 
> About Conan... haven't seen anything that really appeals to me... i remember when WoW was coming out i couldn't wait to play it... Conan it just looks like a big overrated game...


The biggest thing AoC seems to have going for it is that it is coming out at a very good time in between WoW expansions, so a lot of current WoW players are looking for something else to play.  At least until Lich King comes out, but if AoC happens to have some long term appeal some may not need to go back to WoW for Lich King.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope the devs offer the option to skip the single-player part after your first char.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2008)

Well my buddies are asking me to play again and I fell for the MMO trap!



of course I want my wizzy to level 70 + Like my bard =0


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2008)

Well lets see... on the whole MMO discussion...

I hate WoW, despise it with a passion, worst shit I have ever played mmo wise (except some free to play ones lol). To me, it is quite possibly the most overrated game ever. I have tried it on multiple occasions (when it first came out, and then a couple times after again just to see if it had improved).

I am an MMO player who thrives on PvP, and WoW's just didn't do it for me. Plus the art style just kills my eyes to no end, sorry people who are fans of it, but the style coupled with the incredibly sub-par graphics engine just makes it over all terrible graphically, to me.

So yeah, now to Conan. This looks sort of entertaining. I have seen Conan the Barbarian (with Arrrrnoldddd), but I was never a big fan of the universe. I had the chance to watch a friend of mine play it, and graphically it is pretty nice. I would rather see better, but oh well. Gameplay wise... it seems sort of odd, but it may actually be really nice, as I said I haven't played it first hand. Overall it looks decent, and I think I may give it a try sometime soon, via the free trial, not gonna buy it lol.

It may just be me, but I have a specific taste in MMOs. My favorite MMO of all time is Lineage 2, and I still continue to play it on a  private server. It is afterall the best selling MMO of all time (yes it's sold more than WoW). In my eyes nothing has came close to it, and it may take until they release Lineage 3 for me to say something has topped it xD

And that's my little rant, sorry if it has offended anyone's tastes. I will most likely get some negs from wow fanboys, and lineage haters


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 2, 2008)

Lineage 2

What private server do you play?  I tried a private server and got somewhere around level 80 on two different character a loong time ago, but the game itself didn't grab me.

On EQ:

It seems none of my characters on my old account exist   I've gotten in contact with the GMs to see if we can get to the bottom of this, but things don't look good for my old Monk =\

Luckily, I have a second account registered to the same email that apparently has a 66 Druid, 40ish Beast Lord, and a 29 Necromancer, so I'll at least be able to play those.  I just don't have any personal connection with any of those


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2008)

How can Lineage 2 have sold more than WoW? Credible links or it's all lies 

@2SHea: Yeah, I think you've got very specific taste. There are people that just love a game and others that think, this one is crap, how can people like it?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> How can Lineage 2 have sold more than WoW? Credible links or it's all lies



I'd link you to some wikipedia stuff, but since people can always edit it I'll link you to an actual article that says it.

This is from IGN a couple of months back, talking about how NCSoft has licensed the Unreal Tournament 3 engine for use in some of their upcomming games (people speculate that Lineage 3 will be the first to use it). Here is a short quote, then link to the article itself:



> About NCsoft Corporation
> 
> Headquartered in Seoul, South Korea, NCsoft Corporation is the world's leading developer and publisher of online games. Founded in 1997, NCsoft is home to *the Lineage franchise, the world's most successful online role playing game.*





But just in case you want to see the actual sales numbers, here is the wikipedia page:


and


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2008)

Whoa...are there monthly fees for this one?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> Whoa...are there monthly fees for this one?



yes there are..


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 3, 2008)

does any one here play UT 3


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> Whoa...are there monthly fees for this one?





MuNaZ said:


> yes there are..



Yep, Munaz is correct, it is $15 a month. 



Whitewolf said:


> does any one here play UT 3



I do, not all that often but I do enjoy it. I'm more for the engine itself, not the actual game, so I'm usually spending my time modding it instead of playing the regular game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 3, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Cosplay?


I... _almost_... approve.  If despising cosplay in every way, shape, and form wasn't part of my very being I might have said that is awesome.

We shall settle with "cool" ;3


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2008)

I rather wanna a Berserk movie.


----------



## crabman (Jun 4, 2008)

Anybody here a World in Conflict fan?


----------



## DesignCore (Jun 5, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I'd link you to some wikipedia stuff, but since people can always edit it I'll link you to an actual article that says it.
> 
> This is from IGN a couple of months back, talking about how NCSoft has licensed the Unreal Tournament 3 engine for use in some of their upcomming games (people speculate that Lineage 3 will be the first to use it). Here is a short quote, then link to the article itself:
> 
> ...



Discrepency right here. Thats  10 million suscribers. while lineage says customers.

There may be 10 million suscribers. BUt that doesnt mean there hasnt been more then 10 million games sold.

The termonology is diffrent so it doesnt show it total the way it seems.

What are the Units sold from lineage and WoW. as in copies sold... which wouldnt inc digital distribution which wow has but lineage does not.


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, it's not even sure that all units sold equal to regular subscribers.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Here have a chart:


Here have a pie chart:


Here have a bunch of other charts:


edit:  And I'll throw in my interpretation of the Pie Chart:


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2008)

I suspected as much.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 5, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> edit:  And I'll throw in my interpretation of the Pie Chart:



Oh my...


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 7, 2008)

hey 2shea what mods have u got 4 the game?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## FFLN (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone looking forward to the Spore Creature Editor coming out on the 19th of June?

Originally, I wasn't _too_ interested since it's only a part of the full game, but after considering it for a while, it seems like it'll be an entertaining product that'll tide me over until the full game is released. Also, who doesn't want to create a creature or two that'll end up populating someone's game on day 1 of release? Although I'm intending to get the $10 full Creature Editor, the demo version will be free, but it'll only give you access to 25% of the body parts.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2008)

Fuck that. You aren't supporting Wright with that money, you're supporting EA.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I will support the product by buying the game not by buying a demo.  That is something I would expect from console games, but not PC.

That's fine if you do it, but I've got my own standards ;3


----------



## FFLN (Jun 9, 2008)

He and his crew at least get some of the $10, even if EA gets the rest of it. Besides that, it'll at least be an indicator to the EA CEOs of Spore's potential, even if it's a small piece of the whole. They just look at the bottom-line rather than the content of the game, so this Creature Editor will sort of just be a "heads up" for them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2008)

Thing is, the soon as EA spot something will make them money, they milk it dry.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2008)

The Sporepedia is up with 156+ creatures created by Maxis.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 12, 2008)

Page 2.  Not awsm.

Oh well I gotta post _something_...

1UP's Age of Conan Review:
More Breaking Dawn Tour info

IGN's Age of Conan Review:


Spore System Requirements:


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2008)

The Spore specs are affordable, at least =)


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah i'll probably check it out... not paying a demo that for sure... seriously EA how greedy can you be... someone is really afraid of Activision Blizzard...  (and that's a bloody good thing)

About AoC recently i saw when raid boss i'm thinking.... WoW sure has lower graphics but the Bosses look a lot better geez...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

AoC >    WoW.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 13, 2008)

i guess that would be true for those who like pvp and want boobs... seriously the game has 0 appeal to me...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

What are you, gay? A whiner?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 13, 2008)

why do you go there? Pvp bores me... and if you do it your friends it always end in crap...
uhhhh a boob in a MMORPG!!!!!111oneone must get it!!
I could care less if things are mature or childish they must entertain me... Now when at some point of leveling you have to Grind... yeah... not going to happen.. i want to get entertained not more bored... When they fix that and make a trial system i'll sure to try it.... but at this point 0 appeal... like i said before.
if you call this whining.. well check AoC forums or forums in general over the internet...

i'll just add one more thing for me graphics are not that important... Gameplay > graphics  any day....


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

And WoW has the greatest gameplay now? 

I guess you did take it like a man. Face-down to hide the tears.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> And WoW has the greatest gameplay now?
> 
> I guess you did take it like a man. Face-down to hide the tears.



did i said wow has the best gameplay? yeah should have explained better

what are the things most people say about AoC... well what i hear the most is:

- Graphics
- Mature
- Boobs

sure i have heard of the thing of the 3 ways of strike or whatever...

i'm just saying of what i've seen of AoC did not make me crazy to play it.... (WoW did back then)... and i'm not saying once the problems that i've heard are fixed and there's a trial option i won't try the game and love it... geez my opinion of the game for what i've read is an overhyped game...
The MMORPG that i think will  compete with WoW  is Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning  not AoC
sorry for not sharing the same opinion as you...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

AoC has assiasins and the ability to jump off trees and kill people in one hit on PVP servers. Talk about freaking epic. also muns who do you here this from? like 10 , 15 people? I mean you have to watch how you make statements like that because it does not represent the whole game thats for sure and just sounds biased /ignorant on the person who told you.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 13, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> AoC has assiasins and the ability to jump off trees and kill people in one hit on PVP servers. Talk about freaking epic. also muns who do you here this from? like 10 , 15 people? I mean you have to watch how you make statements like that because it does not represent the whole game thats for sure and just sounds biased /ignorant on the person who told you.



most where i've read in a Portuguese Forum that i go where are people who are in favor and against. the whole thread most of the times is a war between the two sides....
maybe the against side is better represented with people who can make you believe in their points... (they do have whiners)
but it's not i didn't saw reviews... saw videos... etc...
did not appeal to me like WoW did back then...
(by the way currently i'm not even playing WoW i stopped in the beginning of May... Black Temple was boring me...)

one more thing when the thing that me more interested in the game is *THIS *video i think there's something wrong... but then again i might be wrong...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey thats cool man, I'm not saying you should not play wow or what is better. Its typically your taste though I will say this



I would push you off a bridge in AoC with my horse    The reason why you can do that is in PVP servers and assasins kick but. Honestly I am a UO player back in the day and that type of fear / strategy placed on people (that they can die any time) really makes an MMORPG for me.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 13, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Sweet! My SC disc isn't working too well now anyway. I had to attempt to install it three times before it would finally work, and then I just copied the disc to drive. I was going to get a new SC Pack, but this will save me time and money. Especially for games that I already have multiple copies of. I have two copies of WC3, because I lost my first copy somewhere.


Yup ;3  My Blizzard games have been through some rough times, so this is a huge relief.  It's a bit unfortunate that WarCraft, Diablo, and WarCraft II don't have CD keys to get the same treatment.  Although WarCraft II: Battle.net Edition does have a CD key and it's not up there...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

Just use a crack?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2008)

Sups guys.
Anyone got a PC game that they highly rec?
Maybe an RPG but not MMO [ei WoW.]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

Which W-RPG's have you played?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Which W-RPG's have you played?



Dungeon Siege 
Neverwinter Nights 1 + 2 

Those are the only RPG's I have ever played 
I love them to death especially NWN 1.

I am recently getting into PC Gaming.
Hence Why the list is so empty.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

Play the following series/games:
Baldur's Gate
Icewind Dale
Knights of the Old Republic

That should set you back a few hundred hours.

Also:

Fallout


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Play the following series/games:
> Baldur's Gate
> Icewind Dale
> Knights of the Old Republic
> ...



Thanks. Time to go to best buy


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2008)

prepare  yourself for a little disappointment with KOTOR II


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2008)

KotOR I story > KotOR II story
KotOR II gameplay > KotOR I gameplay.


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2008)

Then it's all good, isn't it?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2008)

Kotor II is good... Kotor I is way better... the truth is that Kotor II was rushed to be on the shelves and it wasn't Bioware making it...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2008)

No, it was Obsidian, and yes, Lucas Arts rushed them into completing it. That is why there are still worlds being created by fans from the incompelete data files that were still in the game, like the HK factory.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2008)

kotor 2 was not done by bioware so therefore it fails


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> kotor 2 was not done by bioware so therefore it fails



It *was* a good game, the gameplay especially was upgraded from KotOR I, but because of the fail that is Lucas Arts (they hardly put out any decent games anymore, plus George Lucas is a cunt), production time got cut short, with at least two levels not being completed.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 14, 2008)

My first "serious" creature in the Creature Creator Trial.  Yeah I couldn't resist, but this Trial is really fucking limited.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2008)

I wonder if you can create silicone-based life-forms...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 14, 2008)

And here's a StarCraft 2 style zergling I just finished:


*Spoiler*: __ 




reference pic
Koizume Karin



Edit:

*Spoiler*: _I saw a mudcrab the other day..._ 




Disgusting creatures



I'm apologize for that last one @_@

edit:  Easter Egg ahoy!  When you view go to the screen where you can spin the spore galaxy around if you spin the galaxy fast enough Will Wright's face will appear and spin for a moment as well.  I'll get a screen in a moment ;3


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 15, 2008)

lulz, they pulled the CC servers for the free trial users until 17th, for the official release


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> No, it was Obsidian, and yes, Lucas Arts rushed them into completing it. That is why there are still worlds being created by fans from the incompelete data files that were still in the game, like the HK factory.



I was the initial beta tester of the Team Gizka Restoration Project
I simply don't have the time right now...
You guys should check it out, they are doing an excellent and professional job

Signature Rules

They are already on the final betas and stages. Public release won't take much longer. The amount of content restored is huge that it isn't even funny how much the original ending was cut


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

To be honest, I've stopped checking out the Team Gizka page because progress is very slow because of the immense amount of shit they need to make. 

When they finish it, I'll be all over that, but because of them having other things to do, and the massive needs, the time it takes has been spanning years now, hasn't it?


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> To be honest, I've stopped checking out the Team Gizka page because progress is very slow because of the immense amount of shit they need to make.
> 
> When they finish it, I'll be all over that, but because of them having other things to do, and the massive needs, the time it takes has been spanning years now, hasn't it?



If I'm not mistaken, it started 4 years ago
Dashus (Main coder) deserves a place in the heaven for all the work he has been doing


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, no doubt about that. I would've given up long ago because of the sheer fucktardism that is Lucas Arts. If the next KotOR they make is an MMORPG, I'll fucking kick Lucas in the face.


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

I want a decent conclusion to the saga, not a fucking MMORPG


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

What I'd prefer would be a prequel game, set during the Mandalorian Wars or before that.

What I'd really love would also be a new Jedi Academy set in that time-line, because prior light-sabre combat was better with the old-styles. D:


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm definately going to have to get the full version of the creature creator, the trial version is just too limited.

It's insanely fun though, I really can't wait for the final game, it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

EA is fucking lame-sauce for pulling the plug on the server.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 15, 2008)

Meh, it's only 2 more days, not that bad. I did get tired of seeing 200 million penis monsters


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 15, 2008)

So is anyone else going to post their damn creatures or is this going to be the Stumpy creatures thread??


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What I'd prefer would be a prequel game, set during the Mandalorian Wars or before that.
> 
> What I'd really love would also be a new Jedi Academy set in that time-line, because prior light-sabre combat was better with the old-styles. D:



i would love a game in Mandalorian Wars and After the events of both Kotor... The story in those games are awesome...


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i would love a game in Mandalorian Wars and After the events of both Kotor... The story in those games are awesome...



Indeed, BioWare was a genius in starting to delve the Star Wars story so much back in time. It gave them freedom to do marvelous things, and thing is, the Lore in this era is more interesting than in the "New Republic" era


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> So is anyone else going to post their damn creatures or is this going to be the Stumpy creatures thread??


Can't sign up. Server was plugged out.


Felix said:


> Indeed, BioWare was a genius in starting to delve the Star Wars story so much back in time. It gave them freedom to do marvelous things, and thing is, the Lore in this era is more interesting than in the "New Republic" era



That is because George Lucas = fail. Seriously. He's great for creating the universe, but others improved it far more than he ever did. The novels, comics and games are far more awesome than most of the movies. Especially the prequel movies, those were mostly made of fail.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Can't sign up. Server was plugged out.


Yeah, but you can still make creatures and take pictures ;o  or I can at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

I need to sign up first. 

Oh, never mind. Can make shit without signing up.

Awfully limited, though.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll post some of mine soon, I've only made 2 so far, but even wish such limited selection there are a lot of possibilities


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

I must be the only one in the face of the Earth that enjoyed Star Wars I-III


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

I disliked Anakin immensely, but I did like certain elements.

Mostly just the lightsabre fights, besides the first one in the third film. Dooku getting killed so fast was a fucking plothole.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 15, 2008)

1st... bad
2nd had very good parts...
3rd... nice things boring things...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

Best part of trilogy: Clone Wars Cartoon.

The EU has some very interesting parts in it for the likes of Dooku and Windu, though.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 15, 2008)

My Creations  :


*Spoiler*: _My First One_ 










*Spoiler*: _My Second One_ 










*Spoiler*: _My Third One_ 










Yeah not too crazy, I tried to make them practically 

Also wish we could turn up the screenshot quality higher, also sorry for the size, my resolution is too big lol.

*Edit:*
I noticed kotaku's dl link doesn't work anymore, here is a mirror I uploaded *Link removed*
Enjoy


----------



## FFLN (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are pics of my first creature that I created.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Just thumbnails. Click to go to full-size pics.

Spore. Gotta love it. I'm definitely getting the full-version of the creature editor. I'm guessing that this leak may help them to get more sales of the editor.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, after fiddling with the online feature of the trial I am kinda wanting to BUY the demo...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 16, 2008)

Penumbra: Requiem, the expansion to Stumpy's current GOTY, just got a  of August 27.  Click my sig and you can access some demos of these amazing games.

edit: nevermind I'll do the navigating for you...

Penumbra: Overture (Episode 1) Demo


Penumbra: Black Plague (Episode 2) Demo


I'll never stop pimping these games


----------



## FFLN (Jun 16, 2008)

I just saw this and died loling.:rofl Spore-related.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 16, 2008)

lol wow... I don't know what to say about that, but yeah I've already seen a number of things like that.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2008)

TF2 Pyro update is out.  Fucking get it and play!

I wish everyone wasn't actually playing the pyro tho =\


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually play as Pyro anyway. It's easier to inflict some damage rather than using the Scout, for me anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2008)

That's because you don't have to aim ;3

I can't wait until the next update so I can enjoy pyro again =\


----------



## Helix (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got all the new Pyro weapons. In all honesty, I like the original weapons better. 

The added air blaster to the flamethrower beats out the backburner if you ask me. Reflecting rockets and sticky bombs will be an awesome defense. 

The flare gun does not do a lot of damage and it takes too long to reload in between shots, although it is good against snipers and engineered buildings. 

The only weapon that may seeem useful is the Axetinguisher which is 100% crits for when someone is on fire. The thing is that you have to be quick to alternate between your flamethrower and your axe before the fire goes out on them... while they run away from you.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> That's because you don't have to aim ;3
> 
> I can't wait until the next update so I can enjoy pyro again =\



Yeah. I can't really handle the Scout's speed and aiming. I miss a lot of headshots with him since I'm trying to dodge and shoot at the same time.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 21, 2008)

We need a dispenser here!


----------



## Felix (Jun 21, 2008)

The Axetinguisher is AWESOME
The Backburner is great for those who already played Pyro. We don't need the Air blast.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2008)

Why do we have to talk about TF2 anyway? How about Limbo of the Lost or whatever the title was....?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay, so I want a new shooter for my PC besides CoD4 for the MP, which are worthwhile and still have an active online community? Besides Counter-Strike and TF2. I don't mind WW2 shooters, as they're usually amusing online.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why do we have to talk about TF2 anyway? How about Limbo of the Lost or whatever the title was....?


Who said we _had_ to talk about TF2?  There are no rules as to what we can and cannot talk about in here, so feel free to bring up any PC gaming related topic you want.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Who said we _had_ to talk about TF2?  There are no rules as to what we can and cannot talk about in here, so feel free to bring up any PC gaming related topic you want.


I was just random-rambling and postwhoring.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2008)

What about Star Wars Battlefront 2 and Battlefield variants?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> I was just random-rambling and postwhoring.


Ah I see.  Well, the PC Gaming Thread is _the_ place for random rambling and post whoring then.  We need all the bumps we can get ;3


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What about Star Wars Battlefront 2 and Battlefield variants?


Is Battlefront 2 even on PC?  Probably, but I think it says something that I haven't ever heard anything about the PC version.

Quake Wars and Frontlines are both "Battlefield" type games only more new than the latest PC Battlefield.  I'm sure Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 2142 have their respective followings as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2008)

BF2 is on PC, there is a follow-up exclusive for PSP and BF3 will most likely be console exclusive before anything else. =/

Quake has never been much of an interest for me, but I'll check out Frontlines.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 22, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> BF2 is on PC, there is a follow-up exclusive for PSP and BF3 will most likely be console exclusive before anything else. =/
> 
> Quake has never been much of an interest for me, but I'll check out Frontlines.


Well, in case you don't know this, Quake Wars for PC was made by the same guys that made Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory and Frontlines was made by the guys who created the Battlefield 1942 mod "Desert Combat".  Both of which were pretty popular in their time, so if you ever played one of those you might be interested in more of what those guys have to offer.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 23, 2008)

who's got alone in the dark?


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder if I should buy the revamped Witcher, when I still have the original.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 24, 2008)

Whitewolf said:


> who's got alone in the dark?



Is it out? I didn't think it was...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Is it out? I didn't think it was...


It came out on the 20th in European territories I believe.  It should be out today in the US.  It looks decent, but not something I would buy at full price.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, it hasn't been on my radar. I did know that FFT:A2 is out today though.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 25, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Well, it hasn't been on my radar. I did know that FFT:A2 is out today though.



i don't think i know that game


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 25, 2008)

Whitewolf said:


> i don't think i know that game


It's Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2  A DS game in my PC thread?  What is this?

Anyways, there's a new game in open beta on .  It's an FPS said to be from the makers of the Tribes games.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't like FPS (or any shooters).

What do you guys think about the rumors of Diablo 3 being announced this weekend?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know... since the image on Blizzard's site had a Warcraft rune on it. I guess it could be Diablo 3 set in the world of Warcraft. Or it could just be Curse of the Lich-King.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't assume it is Diablo III.  TBH, other than the thought that it is Diablo's "turn" to get another sequel, there is nothing supporting the idea that this announcement will be Diablo III.  The Hel Rune was on the tease, but so was a rune off Frostmourne and a Protoss sign.  Could be anything, so just wait and see.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2008)

You know what, fuck it.

When my subscription ends, I'm not going to renew it for AoC. Let Funcom balance the game more than that BETA-arse stage it is in now, and I'll come back.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2008)

AJC, you must be new to the MMO world


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2008)

No, not really.

I simply refuse to pay more for something that feels like an 85% BETA.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You know what, fuck it.
> 
> When my subscription ends, I'm not going to renew it for AoC. Let Funcom balance the game more than that BETA-arse stage it is in now, and I'll come back.


Good move


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 25, 2008)

Whitewolf said:


> who's got alone in the dark?



Oh crap that game is out? I need to go get that ASAP. That game is supposed to get rid of the screen objects(forgot the name for it). But I will definitely buy that game. Go PC Gamerz!


----------



## FFLN (Jun 26, 2008)

I've actually heard that advance reviews Alone in the Dark shows it to be a poor game. Atari apparently sued some review publishers for reviewing the games with "illegal copies" or something like that.

I would wait for more reviews before buying it, but if you do buy it, feel free to give your review.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 26, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I've actually heard that advance reviews Alone in the Dark shows it to be a poor game. Atari apparently sued some review publishers for reviewing the games with "illegal copies" or something like that.
> 
> I would wait for more reviews before buying it, but if you do buy it, feel free to give your review.



link me to any review source of the game


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 26, 2008)

It seems decent to me.  Maybe like a rent or buy at 20-30 dollars.

All this Blizzard speculation is getting to me and I can't do a thing about it.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> All this Blizzard speculation is getting to me and I can't do a thing about it.


That's the power of Blizzard


----------



## FFLN (Jun 26, 2008)

Whitewolf said:


> link me to any review source of the game



Check out google. If you search for 'alone in the dark review', you'll find plenty of info.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

Got to admire Blizzard in finding ways to make more money...


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2008)

It takes forever to load this page. What is it about?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

Blizzard said:
			
		

> PARIS, France. June 26, 2008 -- Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. today introduced an optional extra layer of security for World of Warcraft?, its award-winning massively multiplayer online role-playing game. Designed to attach to a keychain, the lightweight and waterproof Blizzard? Authenticator is an electronic device that generates a six-digit security code at the press of a button. This code is unique, valid only once, and active for a limited time; it must be provided along with the account name and password when signing in to the World of Warcraft account linked to it.
> 
> This optional security measure will be available for a cost of ?6.00 at the 2008 Blizzard Entertainment Worldwide Invitational, which takes place June 28-29 in Paris, France. In addition, the Blizzard Authenticator will be made available for purchase via Blizzard Entertainment's European websites in the near future for a cost of ?6.00 plus shipping.
> 
> ...



weird this one is instant for me...


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe it's only for IE? I'm using Firefox.

Anyway, I wonder who's actually going to buy that? It seems voluntary.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

using firefox... and until yesterday i was having a lot of problems...
the only Blizzard website i'm having problems are the ones about the Steam for the event this weekend...


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 29, 2008)

i never played diablo wats it about?

is it me or are games being released recently not up to people's expectations?


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> using firefox... and until yesterday i was having a lot of problems...
> the only Blizzard website i'm having problems are the ones about the Steam for the event this weekend...


My firefox also crashed a lot yesterday, after visiting the diablo3.com site.



Whitewolf said:


> i never played diablo wats it about?


You shall burn in hell 



    * Game of the Year - Computer Gaming World
    * Game of the Year - Computer Game Entertainment
    * Role-Playing Game of the Year - Computer Games Strategy Plus
    * Role-Playing Game of the Year - Computer Net Player
    * Role-Playing Game of the Year - Online Game Review
    * Role-Playing Game of the Year - Gamecenter
    * Role-Playing Game of the Year - runner-up - PC Gamer
    * 1998 Best Role-Playing Game - Software Publishers Association
    * 1998 Best Multiplayer Online Game - Software Publishers Association
    * Best Role-playing Game of the Year, Editor's Choice Awards - PC Games
    * Ranked second Best Role-Playing game of All Time - Gamecenter
    * Editors' Choice Award - PC Gamer
    * CG Choice Award - Computer Gaming World
    * #5 Reader's Top 50 - PC Gamer
    * A+ rating - GamePen
    * 90 Percent rating - PC Gamer
    * 10 out of 10 rating - Computer Net Player
    * 10 out of 10 rating - Online Game Review
    * 9.6 out of 10 rating - Gamespot
    * 5 out of 5 rating - Gamecenter
    * 4.5 out of 5 rating - Computer Gaming World 



    * Computer Game of the Year - Academy of Interactive Arts and Sciences
    * Game of the Year - Academy of Interactive Arts and Sciences
    * Game of the Year - PC Dome Magazine
    * Best PC Game of the Year -- 2000 European Computer Trade Show Awards
    * Roleplaying Game of the Year - Academy of Interactive Arts and Sciences
    * Roleplaying Game of the Year - PC Dome Magazine
    * Excellence in Audio (Matt Uelmen, Jason Hayes, Glenn Stafford & Andrea Pessino) - Game Developers Choice Awards
    * Editors' Choice Award - Computer Gaming World
    * Editor's Choice/Game of the Month - PC Gamer
    * Editor's Choice Awards - GamePro
    * Best Network Game of the Year Award -- Play Online Magazine
    * 2000 Game Hall of Fame - MacWorld
    * Roper/Starch Worldwide Best of Issue (September 2000) - Computer Gaming World
    * Golden Fire Hydrants Award - RPG - Happy Puppy
    * Top 20 Video Games of 2000 - Newsweek
    * 94 percent rating - PC Gamer
    * 4.5 out of 5 rating - Computer Gaming World
    * 5 out of 5 rating - Incite
    * 5 out of 5 rating - Maxim Online
    * Direct Hit - Daily Radar
    * 4 out of 5 rating - Computer Games Magazine
    * 3 out of 4 rating - USA Today
    * 4 out of 4 - Dallas Morning News



    * Best Roleplaying and Adventure Game of the Year (Gold Medal) - Wargamer
    * Editor's Choice (5 out of 5 rating) - Computer Games
    * Editor's Choice (4.5 out of 5 rating) - Computer Gaming World
    * Editor's Choice (4.5 out of 5 rating) - Game Pen
    * Editor's Choice (90 percent rating) - Gamesmania
    * Editor's Choice (8.8 out of 10 rating) - IGN
    * Best PC Expansion of 2001 - GamePen
    * Gamers' Choice Expansion Pack Game of the Year - Gamespy
    * Role Playing and Adventure Game of the Year 2001 - Wargamer
    * 90 percent rating - PC Games (Germany)
    * 89 percent rating - PC Gamer (UK)
    * 89 percent rating - Gamestar
    * Runner Up PC Expansion Pack Game of the Year - Gamespy
    * Gamers Choice Award (92 percent rating) - Game Over Online
    * Pure Gold - Gone Gold
    * Golden Heart Award - Gamers Pulse
    * Whoop Ass - Voodoo Extreme
    * Games de Gold - Games.de
    * Freakin' Awesome! - MacAddict
    * Best Expansion Pack of 2001 - January 2002 issue of Macworld 



> is it me or are games being released recently not up to people's expectations?


Depends on the games. And also, by nature, only a handful of games will turn out to be excellent.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 29, 2008)

easy segan
looks like i've missed out on a good franchise


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

Whitewolf said:


> easy segan
> looks like i've missed out on a good franchise


How can I take it easy?

We're talking about Diablo! Motherfucking DIABLO!

TAKE IT EASY? Tell me, how can I take it easy? HOW?
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 29, 2008)

okay!!! i'd probably act the same for my fav game. how old were you when you played the first game?


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope you noticed the white line at the end of my message...

I was probably around 15/16 or so, when I first played it.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 29, 2008)

Back then a friend of mine played the game. All i had 2 see was the case. b4 makin the decision not 2 play it. i was a kid, the pic on the case was scary and freakd me out evrytime i took a look at it.

i think i was 13 at the time.


----------



## beads (Jun 29, 2008)

Alrighty, I need games for my fancy fresh built PC. Which one should I get first:
Sins of a Solar Empire
The Witcher
Starcraft Battlechest
Crysis


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

What do you already have?


----------



## beads (Jun 30, 2008)

FFLN said:


> What do you already have?



Do you want me to list my entire collection?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

You can do that if you want, or you can just list your newer games that you have for PC.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

FFLN said:


> You can do that if you want, or you can just list your newer games that you have for PC.


What would his collection have to do with his initial question, anyway? It's likely that all these four games are somewhat within his preferences. He just wants to know which one to play _first_.

As an RPG fan I would say play "The Witcher" first.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> What would his collection have to do with his initial question, anyway? It's likely that all these four games are somewhat within his preferences. He just wants to know which one to play _first_.
> 
> As an RPG fan I would say play "The Witcher" first.



So that other games can be recommended. Since he listed SC: Battlechest, it made me think that he may have missed out on some other classics. Him listing some of his newer games would also prevent me from suggesting him to get Portal, Half-Life 2, and Team Fortress 2, not to mention more recent RPGs other than the Witcher.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

Like Mass Effect for example?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been a bad PC gamer lately.  I haven't played any games at all nor have I been posting in this thread =\

I just needed to say something in here to make myself feel better about that.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Like Mass Effect for example?



Yes, like Mass Effect. If he already has it for 360 though, I wouldn't need to suggest it.



Stumpy said:


> I've been a bad PC gamer lately.  I haven't played any games at all nor have I been posting in this thread =\
> 
> I just needed to say something in here to make myself feel better about that.



Haven't been playing PC games? GTFO of your own thread.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't either


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

You guys should at least load up Solitaire or Minesweeper to make your PC happy.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Haven't been playing PC games? GTFO of your own thread.





FFLN said:


> You guys should at least load up Solitaire or Minesweeper to make your PC happy.


lol.  My world stopped turning when Blizzard announced Diablo III.  I need some time to get back on track ;3

At least I haven't been playing any *console* games either, right? (;3=


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

I've played Chains of Olympus recently =3


----------



## beads (Jun 30, 2008)

My collection:

Call of Duty 2
Company of Heroes
Warcraft 3 Battlechest
Diablo 2 battlechest
KOTOR
Half-Life Platinum Collection
Dungion Siege
UT3(bought for the editor)
MOHAA
Black and White Deluxe
Morrowind
Fallout(just bought, beginning soon)

I am primarily a 360 gamer, I just want to catch up on some PC exclusives. Oh yeah, add S.t.a.l.k.e.r. to my list.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

beads said:


> My collection:
> 
> Call of Duty 2
> Company of Heroes
> ...



Okay, yeah, you definitely need to get the *Starcraft Battlechest* then. If the Half-Life Platinum Collection is just Half-Life one, then you need to get the Half-Life 2 collection that has HL2, its expansions, Team Fortress 2, Portal, Counter-Strike: Source, Day of Defeat: Source, etc. If you have the Orange Box for 360 already, then at least get TF2 on PC for the new class achievements and unlockables.

Since you have KOTOR 1, I suggest that you try to find *KOTOR 2*. Also, if you want a good RPG experience, check out *Neverwinter Nights 2 Gold Edition*. That includes the original NWN2 game as well as its expansion pack. Some people like the Witcher, but its replayability is not as high as NWN's replayability. Oh, and if you're really into RPGs, get the entire *Baldur's Gate series*. *Planescape: Torment* is also a good one. Another good RPG that's non-D&D is *Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines*. Just patch it with the "True Patch" and you should be good to go. Actually, since you have Steam, you can just get it off of there for around $20.

It's not out yet, but get *Spore* when it does come out. Try out the Creature Creator demo and look up videos if you don't know about it.

You can get Crysis if you want to test your computer's capability. It's a nice shooter. One of the few that I actually beat, so that says something.

If you can only choose a game or two every month or so though with a budget of around $100, then I suggest getting NWN2 Gold Edition, since it's only $40, compared to $50 for The Witcher, and you get more game for your buck. Spend about $20-$30 on the entire Baldur's Gate series depending upon where you get it. Use $20 on Vampire: Bloodlines, and then depending on how much you have left, use the remaining $10 on the full version of the Creature Creator for Spore. Oh, and KOTOR2 should be around $20-$30, I believe. Feel free to sub in SC: Battlechest for any of those too. It's around $20.


----------



## beads (Jun 30, 2008)

I have the Orange Box for 360, but TF2 isn't really my type of shooter.

My friend is really into Vampire, so I will check that out.

I bought the Creature Creator a few days ago and it's pretty cool(not worth 10 bucks though).


Thanks for the detailed reccomendations!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, Baldur's Gate series is amazing.  And Planescape: Torment is similarly amazing.  Though...  Baldur's Gate is more fighting heavy.  And in Torment you really need a character with high intelligence and wisdom.  Cerebral RPG.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

Guys this is embarrassing... The Diablo III thread already has more posts this this thread Q_Q


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Fundamentally, no PC will be left behind regardless of a post in this thread or the Diablo one.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, this thread is for all of those 'other' PC games that don't have their own thread, or those that aren't popular enough to stay on the first page.

And on the topic of Baldur's Gate, it would be awesome if someone or some team recreated the series as fully as they're able to for NWN2. While some things wouldn't be the same, it could turn out to be a relatively good playthrough depending upon the designer(s). Barring that, I've still got BG2, and I've been considering re-installing it just for the heck of it.

And I also heard that there's a fan-made widescreen patch for PS:T too. Maybe there's something like that for the BG series.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

There are lots of mods for BG2.  Probably lots of graphical ones, but I never got into that.

You should reinstall BG2 when the  comes out.  Should be a blast, and fills in the void caused by lack of evil gameplay.

There are lots of good NPC mods (with or without romances... though the flirt pack is certainly worthwhile and racy).  Quest mods, and so on.  They're worth a look.  Gibberlings, Spellhold and other places are still active.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2008)

I should really get into BG, I heard the multi player is good. Do not know why I pasted it up


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks interesting. I'll look into it whenever I re-install BG2.

I never actually tried out the multiplayer, although I'm interested in trying it out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2008)

From what I played in the pat and what not, the game is deep. Just not sure why it did not take off. I think it was one of those "cult" based games where it only satisfies a certain group.

Though at points I prefer it above Diablo 1 and 2


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

Dragon Age pls

imo Dragon Age would go great in MS's E3 conference.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> From what I played in the pat and what not, the game is deep. Just not sure why it did not take off. I think it was one of those "cult" based games where it only satisfies a certain group.
> 
> Though at points I prefer it above Diablo 1 and 2



It did "take-off", it's just that it did it with the niche market that was into D&D, fantasy, and RPGs. That market has expanded though, so people who didn't play it then can pick it up now. Still an enjoyable experience.


----------



## beads (Jun 30, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> There are lots of mods for BG2.  Probably lots of graphical ones, but I never got into that.
> 
> You should reinstall BG2 when the  comes out.  Should be a blast, and fills in the void caused by lack of evil gameplay.
> 
> There are lots of good NPC mods (with or without romances... though the flirt pack is certainly worthwhile and racy).  Quest mods, and so on.  They're worth a look.  Gibberlings, Spellhold and other places are still active.



Baldur's Gate is by Bioware, right?


----------



## FFLN (Jul 1, 2008)

It's Bioware and Black Isle. Although, Black Isle became Troika, and now it's Obsidian. I say "became" because those are where a lot of the heads of Black Isle went to. Black Isle made Fallout 1 & 2.


----------



## Segan (Jul 8, 2008)

Gotta wonder if Fable II will come to PC, too?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2008)

Major Features Cut from Warhammer Online

They are dropping one class from each "race" and will only launce with two of the 6ish capital cities they have been working on.  The classes aren't a big deal to me, but the capital cities is most unfortunate.

EA Mythic becomes Mythic Entertainment once again

Another reason why I believe EA has gotten much better over recent years.

imo people need to stop posting in PC game specific threads and post more in here


----------



## Segan (Jul 11, 2008)

Duh, what can one do? There aren't that many decent PC games to be released in immediate future worth talking about.

Oh, yeah, what are your thoughts about Alpha Protocol? An espionage RPG sounds interesting.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Duh, what can one do? There aren't that many decent PC games to be released in immediate future worth talking about.


Yet I still find ways to spam this thread whenever I'm not being a shitty PC gamer ;3


Segan said:


> Oh, yeah, what are your thoughts about Alpha Protocol? An espionage RPG sounds interesting.


I feel very skeptical of Obsidian after being burned by KOTOR2 and Neverwinter Nights 2.  They are clearly not a bad development studio, but  I feel they have just dropped the ball when handling other people's IP's.

Alpha Protocol is at least their own game finally, but the little I have seen of it hasn't sparked much interest.  I would like to emphasize that we really haven't seen enough of it to make any kind of real speculation yet though.  I know Obsidian _can_ deliver, but whether they _will_ or not is a different issue.

edit: Oh and Alpha Protocol actually looks a lot like Mass Effect in a different setting ;o  A less interesting setting to me too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2008)

As far as KotOR II goes, Obsidian didn't drop the ball. Fucking Lucas Arts did. They pressured them into releasing the game far before it was completed, as evident by the data concerning unfinished levels and such.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2008)

15 gigs? Disc install is 25.


I started playing WoW again. >.>


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2008)

lol first trailer for Dragon Age (now Dragon Age: Origins)


----------



## FFLN (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, that trailer does look reminiscent of LotR. They really need to throw in some assault and sniper rifles. That would clear out their monster infestation.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> edit: BREAKING NEWS!
> "Flagship Studios' entire staff fired, all intellectual property lost"
> 
> 
> Fuuuuuuuck that sucks for them =\.  Hellgate: London was a flop, but I didn't think it was _that_ much of a flop... Mythos was looking pretty hot too.



No way! 

Damn it. Maybe Blizzard will give them jobs again, now that they are working on D3?


----------



## Segan (Jul 17, 2008)

Apparently, Flagship is still running, but most of the employees have been dropped out from the company, save for the core management and the founder team.

Link removed

There should be more sources, but I can't be bothered to look for them.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm... I smell a change coming to state of the current Games For Windows Live setup.  Relic has stated very clearly that Dawn of War II is going to be a fully featured GFWLive game (use your gamertag, friends list, achievements, online play, etc) but all of this is going to be free.  I can't imagine Microsoft would allow Relic to exclusively have all these features for one of their games and not do it for anyone else.

Just speculation, but I'll be keeping an eye out for changes ;3


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

Anybody play DMC4 for the PC?  Having turbo mode (which makes the game 20% faster) makes it play the way it should have, imo.  Plus the addition of the Legendary Dark Knight difficulty that makes every stage have numerous enemies like Dead Rising is way awesome.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 18, 2008)

How are the controls? I've never played any of the DMC. I've thought about playing the ones on PC, but I've heard that the controls are a bit off for some.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

The controls are just as tight as the console version.  I have the PS3 version of DMC4 as well so they play just the same, assuming you're using a gamepad.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 18, 2008)

Why?


----------



## FFLN (Jul 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> The controls are just as tight as the console version.  I have the PS3 version of DMC4 as well so they play just the same, assuming you're using a gamepad.



What about mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think it supports the mouse at all.  Just keyboard controls, and those are shit in comparison.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Anybody play DMC4 for the PC?  Having turbo mode (which makes the game 20% faster) makes it play the way it should have, imo.  Plus the addition of the Legendary Dark Knight difficulty that makes every stage have numerous enemies like Dead Rising is way awesome.


Who put this Donkey Show in my PC thread? ;o

I don't have a wired 360 controller or the wireless receiver for my PC, so unfortunately I have no good way of playing it atm ;(


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm everywhere.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jul 19, 2008)

using the logitech rumble 2 wired game pad. it's okay though except the pad doesn't rumble at all.Has been the same for other games for windows with gamepad support. 

THATS GAY. THANKS ALOT MICROSOFT.
 *pissed*

BTW wat do u guys think about the nu prince of persia game coming soon?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 19, 2008)

It looks sexy. Definitely gonna get it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a console game just like DMC4, so I'd rather just play it on a console.  That being said, it looks very nice so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

Didn't like it on 360, doubt I'll like it on PC.


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2008)

Prince of Persia was on 360?


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jul 20, 2008)

prince of persia is multiplat


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2008)

That's not exactly what I meant.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jul 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> It's a console game just like DMC4, so I'd rather just play it on a console.  That being said, it looks very nice so far.



keep in mind some games do look better depending on your pc specs and have a few more features.



Segan said:


> That's not exactly what I meant.



wats ur point?


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2008)

The Prince of Persia series wasn't on 360.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jul 20, 2008)

back then. yeah u are rite.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Didn't like it on 360, doubt I'll like it on PC.





Segan said:


> Prince of Persia was on 360?


I believe he is talking about DMC4.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2008)

I was indeed.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

*GFWLive free, DirectX 11, and DoWII!*

*Games For Windows Live Multiplayer Goes Free*
GFW Live marketplace also planned for a fall launch.
Link removed


*Spoiler*: _I called it ;3_ 





Stumpy said:


> Hmm... I smell a change coming to state of the current Games For Windows Live setup.  Relic has stated very clearly that Dawn of War II is going to be a fully featured GFWLive game (use your gamertag, friends list, achievements, online play, etc) but all of this is going to be free.  I can't imagine Microsoft would allow Relic to exclusively have all these features for one of their games and not do it for anyone else.
> 
> Just speculation, but I'll be keeping an eye out for changes ;3





Fuck yeah.  This isn't really groundbreaking or anything, but god damn it about time Microsoft.  Are all the GFWLive games Vista only?  I'm perfectly happy with my XP, but this would probably be a good reason to get ready to switch over if I have to...

*DirectX 11 Detailed*

I honestly don't know what any of that _really_ means, but we know it will ultimately better graphics for Vista computers.

*Dawn of War II E3 Preview from 1UP*
Link removed
Oh god he says it has stuff in common with Diablo.  Relic is amazing @_@


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2008)

Demigod trailer



I'm excited for this game. Stardock has its hands on this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> Demigod trailer
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited for this game. Stardock has its hands on this game.


Forgot to say that game is coming along very nicely.  Animation looks great ;3

I just found out my Mac's video card is DX10 compatible ;3  I might just have to give Vista a shot for the hell of it.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay my Mac died.  Sending it into Apple for repairs will take roughly a week ;(

I blame Vista.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 6, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> there are LOTS of mods for oblivion. I recommend buying it because even tho its relatively old, there are graphic improvement mods and such, and its just a fun game.


Fixed.

That was a bit random, but yeah Oblivion is great as is and Oblivion + mods is even better.


----------



## beads (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeez, graphical improvements to Oblivion? I guess...


----------



## Id (Aug 6, 2008)

What kind of set up would it take to run Crysis on 2560 x 1600 with Ultra High Setting?


----------



## beads (Aug 6, 2008)

Id said:


> What kind of set up would it take to run Crysis on 2560 x 1600 with Ultra High Setting?



A setup from the future, I believe. I don't think anything can run that. A magazine tried by buying all of the top of the line stuff, and they failed.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Makes me wonder why you woul implement such resolutions in the first place? I mean, did they just code the high settings without having it running on any PC?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Probably. I know developer PCs are damn fast and expensive, but they're not like, from the future or something. So they can't get past the top of the time. And that was in 2007.

So basically, it's just a theoretical thing.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 6, 2008)

It's quite theoretical. The engine of Crysis actually has parts of the code locked away because current computers can't use it yet.

As for how strong a computer you'd need, a site tried using quad-SLI 9800 GX2s. That's right, 4 of one of the most expensive and most powerful video cards out there. At 1600x1200 and all settings on Very High, it STILL only averaged 29 fps.

Crysis can break everything short of a Cray.


----------



## Id (Aug 6, 2008)

I am just asking since I saw a site a video run of a Tri Sli 280 gtx and got decent numbers on crysis on 1600x1200 on high and got some decent FPS. It ran between 60-40 FPS.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2008)

What kind of requirements am I looking at to play Mass Effect?


----------



## Harley (Aug 6, 2008)

*Mass Effect*

*Sound :*  	  	 DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card and drivers ? 5.1 sound card recommended
*Disk Drive : 	*	DVD Rom Drive
*DirectX : 		9.0c*
*Hard Drive Space : 		12 Gigabytes
Operating System : *		Windows XP or Vista
*Processor : *		2.6+GHZ Intel or 2.4+GHZ AMD
*RAM : 	*	2 Gigabyte Ram
*Video Card : *		NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX or higher.

*ATI X1800 XL series or higher *


----------



## little nin (Aug 7, 2008)

i know i'm late but just looked at the project offset trailer,  ;o


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 7, 2008)

Id said:


> I am just asking since I saw a site a video run of a Tri Sli 280 gtx and got decent numbers on crysis on 1600x1200 on high and got some decent FPS. It ran between 60-40 FPS.



Well yeah the 280 gtxs are monsters, they'll also run you around $450 a pop lol.
Plus you would prolly want a Core 2 Quad Extreme if you're wanting to run it higher than 1600x1200 and go all out. 

I run mine on medium at 1920x1200 and it works out fine (single 8800 gts overclocked w/ 640mb ram), but I'd love to be able to run it higher. The fact is though, I can run every other single game I play on very high settings w/ great fps no problem at 1920x1200. So I have no real reason to upgrade that much just for one game.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2008)

Got my Mac back from Apple today.  Seems to be good as new ;3

Time to get back to them awsm PC games like FFXI


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

I suck! 

I just play CS1.6 with my crappy comp. Lucky bastards with awesome comps -.-!


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 9, 2008)

You'll get yours one day.


----------



## Harley (Aug 9, 2008)

CS1.6 is still a very popular game so don't feel to bad your not left behind.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 9, 2008)

the thing with crysis is that even though its really graphically impressive, it doesnt effectively utilize the full capability of a full gaming computer, at least not as effectively as Call of Duty 4

Then again crysis has a much bigger world....


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2008)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:


> the thing with crysis is that even though its really graphically impressive, it doesnt effectively utilize the full capability of a full gaming computer, at least not as effectively as Call of Duty 4
> 
> Then again crysis has a much bigger world....


lol CoD4.  That was probably last year's most play it safe game.  I also sincerely doubt a game that is also on consoles really does anything special with high end computers that Crysis doesn't do as a game designed specifically for high end computers.

Man, if someone would have told me the people behind Space Siege and Demigod were one in the same, they would have had me fooled.  Watched a Demigod trailer in HD a while ago and damn was it a nice trailer.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2008)

The demo for Strongbad's Cool Game for Attractive People Episode One: Homestar Ruiner (SBCG4APE1:HR) is out, so pick it up .  Anyone who doesn't at least try the demo is dead to me.

edit: Oh dear...


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

Here goes the triple post ;3

Team Fortress 2 Heavy Update Unveiling Now


So far they have only revealed a new community map, but they claim it is the biggest update for TF2 to date.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> edit: Oh dear...


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> What was that? xD


Link removed
What's what?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2008)

Me want next Meet The Class vid. D:


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

So, currently, the only PC game I'm keeping track of (somewhat) right now is Space Siege. Thoughts about the game?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> So, currently, the only PC game I'm keeping track of (somewhat) right now is Space Siege. Thoughts about the game?


Seems like Dungeon Siege... in space...

I've only played the demo for like a minute, but it looks like an average (not bad) action RPG.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Seems like Dungeon Siege... in space...
> 
> I've only played the demo for like a minute, but it looks like an average (not bad) action RPG.


But, but, buuuut....the trailers look good ::amazed


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> But, but, buuuut....the trailers look good ::amazed


Yeah, it also has a respectable developer making it, so basically the only thing I have against it is the name I guess.  The name just suggests Dungeon Siege in space to me ;3


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, I did like Dungeon Siege, so Ithat's why I'm keeping an eye on how Space Siege performs.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2008)

IGN's Space Siege review


Not too hot, but I never let IGN have the last word on my potential purchases ;3


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> IGN's Space Siege review
> 
> 
> Not too hot, but I never let IGN have the last word on my potential purchases ;3


Doesn't sound too appealing.


----------



## PeterNaruto (Aug 13, 2008)

I had no Idea a new Tiberion C&C was released, I need to go get.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2008)

PeterNaruto said:


> I had no Idea a new Tiberion C&C was released, I need to go get.


A little late there, but yea if that's the kind of game you like go for it.  You could also choose to wait for Red Alert 3.

The first part of the Heavy Update has been released.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2008)

Today's Heavy Update reveal:



Another (better ;3) Space Siege review for ya
Link removed

Average isn't necessarily bad if this is the kind of game you want I guess.

edit: 
Epic Becomes an EA Partner
*People Can Fly* working on a new intellectual property for mega-publisher.
Link removed

People Can Fly are the makers of Painkiller, so I am definitely looking forward to whatever else they have in store for us.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2008)

NF has stopped my TF2 playing, sadly 

I hardly play heavy, though. Killing half of the enemy team in ten seconds using an ubercharge combo is quite fun though. And I don't need gloves for that


----------



## GsG (Aug 14, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> IGN's Space Siege review
> 
> 
> Not too hot, but I never let IGN have the last word on my potential purchases ;3



Well I enjoyed the previous Dungeon Siege games, so I'm going to try this Space Siege game regardless of the score just to see how it plays.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2008)

Which is why we have the demo.



;3


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2008)

*Bill Roper speaks out at last*
Flagship founder breaks silence to talk about his company's demise.
Link removed

Great first interview with Roper after all this Flagship craziness.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 22, 2008)

Any suggestions for PC games from the last 4 years to play? All I have right now is TF2 and I feel like I missed out on some good games since I just upgraded my comp after a long time.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

Civilization IV Gold, maybe?


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

News:

Devs ganging up on UK gamers:


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Any suggestions for PC games from the last 4 years to play? All I have right now is TF2 and I feel like I missed out on some good games since I just upgraded my comp after a long time.


I will also recommend CivIV to you, but if all you have is TF2 then get the rest of the Orange Box as well.

My highest recommendation for now will go to Penumbra Episodes one and two plus the newly released (today) expansion to episode two.



Best stuff I've played all year.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Any suggestions for PC games from the last 4 years to play? All I have right now is TF2 and I feel like I missed out on some good games since I just upgraded my comp after a long time.



What type of games do you like? Just FPS, or do you like other genres too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

Sins of the Solar Empire is fun. 

Fable was fun. 

Can't think of any others.


----------



## Segan (Aug 29, 2008)

Tried Civilization IV yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

spore is coming close. I wanna pick it up but i doubt I'll have the money


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2008)

1UP Hands-on with Demigod



Two Sins of a Solar Empire Expansions coming


They will be ~$10 and will be available through Stardock's Impulse distribution service.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

Three part saga:


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Any suggestions for PC games from the last 4 years to play? All I have right now is TF2 and I feel like I missed out on some good games since I just upgraded my comp after a long time.



The Witcher (enchanted version coming very soon)
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines (hey it's still less than 4 years old, and pretty awesome)
Mount and Blade
STALKER


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

slimscane said:


> What type of games do you like? Just FPS, or do you like other genres too?



FPS
RPG
RTS
Probably more that I'm not thinking of.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2008)

The elusive PC gamer tribe caught in the act of their annual Quake worship ritual.

Day One


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thought this might fit here.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2008)

​


----------



## Ketchups (Sep 5, 2008)

Finally getting a new comp next week (Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.50GHz, 1333MHz, 6MB, 512 MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT, Memory : 4096MB (2x2048) 800MHz DDR2 Dual Channel) and I'm planning on buying the first Guild Wars and The Orange Box for it, are there any other games you guys would recommend? Preferably FPS's or RPG/SRPG's and RTS's.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Finally getting a new comp next week (Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.50GHz, 1333MHz, 6MB, 512 MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT, Memory : 4096MB (2x2048) 800MHz DDR2 Dual Channel) and I'm planning on buying the first Guild Wars and The Orange Box for it, are there any other games you guys would recommend? Preferably FPS's or RPG/SRPG's and RTS's.


Civilization IV (Turn based strategy)
Company of Heroes (RTS)
Mass Effect (RPG) If you haven't hit it up on Xbox yet
Left 4 Dead (FPS) Latest Valve game almost here

That's a pretty decent rig there.  You should treat yourself to some better eye candy than Guild Wars and Source Engine games (as good as they are).  Those are my recommendations for a few different genres.


----------



## korican04 (Sep 5, 2008)

I need a new video card my gaming one broke while i was moving . I'm using an older one. It currently plays crysis well at 800x600  What are your recommendations.


----------



## korican04 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Finally getting a new comp next week (Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.50GHz, 1333MHz, 6MB, 512 MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT, Memory : 4096MB (2x2048) 800MHz DDR2 Dual Channel) and I'm planning on buying the first Guild Wars and The Orange Box for it, are there any other games you guys would recommend? Preferably FPS's or RPG/SRPG's and RTS's.



Is this a 64bit machine or 32 bit machine. I'm only asking because you won't get full use of the 4gig memory if it's a 32bit machine. Some of the memory addresses from your video card will take up the total memory and you'll only have access to 3.5 gigs of your Ram. Just letting you know. Pretty sweet machine though!


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 5, 2008)

Am I the only one who is waiting for STALKER Clear Sky?


----------



## Ketchups (Sep 5, 2008)

"Operating System : Dutch (Downgrade) Windows Vista Business SP1 (32Bit) to XP Pro with Vista Media"

I guess it's 32Bit  

And Left 4 Dead is pretty much going to be a day one for me. I'll have to read more about Civ though, never played the series before. 


I want Diablo 3 to come out, right now. Oh yeah, I can buy Starcraft 2 too. Never played the first one  Last time I actually bought a game for my PC is years ago. This comp has an Ati Radeon 7000 and 512 MB RAM or something. I should've upgraded earlier <.<


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Am I the only one who is waiting for STALKER Clear Sky?


I bought stalker off Steam ages ago, but try as I might I just can't get into that game.  I respect it for what it is, but I just have to accept that it isn't for me =\


Ketchup said:


> "Operating System : Dutch (Downgrade) Windows Vista Business SP1 (32Bit) to XP Pro with Vista Media"
> 
> I guess it's 32Bit
> 
> ...


There really isn't anything else like Civilization out there.  Amazing game ;3


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

Penumbra: Requiem Review


Just here to pimp these games some more ;3  Good shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2008)

Stumpy, you're linking IGN. That's called bad press.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Stumpy, you're linking IGN. That's called bad press.


I read it.  I swear it's clean


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2008)

downloaaaading DS?


that is so illegal lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL.

From Steam, biatch. =P


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2008)

suuuure 

I love steam since it still charges me dollars making the games bought on steam about 30-40% cheaper


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2008)

Is Lost Planet: Colonies Edition also on Steam?  ;o  I can't find it.  I played the online demo of Lost Planet that came with my 360 and realized how fun that game could be.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2008)

Am I missing something?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> suuuure
> 
> I love steam since it still charges me dollars making the games bought on steam about 30-40% cheaper



And I sure hope they never change that


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Began FINALLY playing warhammer dawn of war. badass so far


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Am I missing something?



No you're right.  Just found out myself. :Zaru

Regardless, the game plays a lot better on the computer than the 360 version.  Mouse+Keyboard ftw in this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2008)

lol owned.  Eh at least you have it in some form while I still don't.  I'll probably eventually get Colonies on 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I know.  Good thing it's cheap. xD

But seriously, get it on the PC.  You'll thank me later, especially with the controls.  Plus, it's cross 360/PC online matchmaking using your Live ID.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2008)

;( I'm not sure if my Mac could run it at the same level a 360 could.  Going to test this in the demo off Steam.  Also, console games ported to PC are generally iffy at best in the control department.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2008)

From my time with LP on the PC, I definitely felt way more in control versus the 360 version.  It's a little awkward in the beginning since the reticule control doesn't seem correct, but one adjustment on the speed and I did everything with better precision and speed versus using the controller.  MT Framework (the engine for LP and DMC4) runs really well on PCs.  I don't know about the specs on your comp, but both games look way  better on my machine versus the PS3/360 and pretty decent on my laptop.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> From my time with LP on the PC, I definitely felt way more in control versus the 360 version.  It's a little awkward in the beginning since the reticule control doesn't seem correct, but one adjustment on the speed and I did everything with better precision and speed versus using the controller.  MT Framework (the engine for LP and DMC4) runs really well on PCs.  I don't know about the specs on your comp, but both games look way  better on my machine versus the PS3/360 and pretty decent on my laptop.



Yeah just tried it out and with everything on max and it brought me down to 10 fps.  With a few adjustments to the AA and stuff I found a fairly stable 30 frame config.

Control wise yeah you do get added precision, but with console built games you can generally tell you are playing a game built for a 360 controller.  An easy example would be Gears of War PC.  Shit just doesn't feel right.  Lost Planet even tells me to press "B" to pick up shit when the action button is E for PC 

From the demo I played it didn't feel bad.  Colonies is a serious consideration for PC now.  I guess I just gotta find it then if it isn't on Steam =\


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL, in the actual game it does give you the actual button to do things, granted it still has the 360 controller button displayed too.


----------



## Anti Filler (Sep 21, 2008)

PC GAMERS EXIST ON A NARUTO FORUM !  Oh, Snap ! 

LOL, but hi. I'm looking to enter the pc gaming myself. I'm looking to buy an nvidia 9600. 

But an important question. How do you guys know whether to buy a title for console for your pc ?

Where's the Crysis Warhead love ? I mean, it fixed the multiplayer problem. With the original Crysis game, you have a longer single player experience backed up with the multiplayer of Warhead.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2008)

First of all, there's no need to double post so quickly.  Use the edit button.

Second, don't get a 9600.  If you're looking in that range, hit up an 8800GTS or 9800GTS.  They're practically the same card and can be had for less than $150 if you look.  

Third, I'm primarily a console player, but I usually double dip if the PC version has a couple of enhancements that are not found in the console version.  Take DMC4 for example.  It has a turbo mode and a mode where there are fuck tons of enemies that come out like the zombies in Dead Rising.

As for Crysis Warhead.  I just started hitting it up right now.  Good times to be had.  A lot of the suit abilities are better than the last game and are much more useful.  Time to handle some North Korea ass.


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope EA falls flat on its nose and bleeds hard. Seriously, the Securom is like the only reason I did not buy eiter Mass Effect nor Spore.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, just thought I'd come on and list some PC games I really enjoyed, and might make for good recommendations - 

The Operative: No One Lives Forever - it's old, but it's still my favourite pure FPS of all time, I really recommend it. 

Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines - A great RPG hampered by some horrendous bugs, but there's enough fan patches around to fix most of it and it has a good console that can help you work around any problems you might encounter. This is probably my favourite PC RPG. 

Deus Ex - I'm sure it's been said already, but man, this game rocks. 

Giants: Citizens Kabuto - also kinda old, but really funny and action packed

Penumbra - There's two of these, Overture and Black Plague, and a third coming out. Really interesting games, they are first person physics based survival horror. There's nothing else like these games and I really recommend them. They're actually quite new, Black Plague was released less than 6 months ago. 

System Shock 2 - Awesome game, really I prefer it to Bioshock

Sam and Max Season 1 + 2 - these are the funniest games I have ever played. Everybody should know the joys of Sam and Max. 

Broken Sword series - Just all four of them are awesome, my favourite adventure game series.

Okay, that will do. I don't like most of the new PC games coming out so I generally keep an eye out for older titles to play. The above are great examples.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Hi, just thought I'd come on and list some PC games I really enjoyed, and might make for good recommendations -
> 
> The Operative: No One Lives Forever - it's old, but it's still my favourite pure FPS of all time, I really recommend it.
> 
> ...


OMG how did I miss this post.  As the only other person on this forum to have played the Penumbra games, I highly approve of your list.

Bumping the criminally overlooked PC gaming thread.

Now Playing:

Mount & Blade
Far Cry 2
World of Goo
Peggle Nights


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

My next full scale upgrade will come when I know DIII specs


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> My next full scale upgrade will come when I know DIII specs


You could probably get a good estimate if you look at StarCraft II's requirements.  Either way, it won't take a beast of a machine to run.

I'm getting a new Desktop PC "soon", but haven't settled on specs.  Will be around $1,000, but I will assemble it myself so it should be fairly good.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be disappointed if I can run it with current hardware really, I need a reason to upgrade


----------



## ShadowSongx7 (Nov 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'd be disappointed if I can run it with current hardware really, I need a reason to upgrade



Reason? More FPS!
Reason enough to upgrade for me, haha.

I currently want a quad core and a new video card... then I'd be happy - no wait, maybe two new video cards (and also a new PSU since 700W won't be able to handle it). The new G280's... my 9800 GTX isn't even on the radar of 'em.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 1, 2008)

There's so many games I would like to try out, but my computer is so bad. And buying a gaming PC costs so much.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Anti Filler said:


> But an important question. How do you guys know whether to buy a title for console for your pc ?



For me, if it is available for PC then I will buy if for PC.   The few exceptions have been the Prince of Persia games because for one at the time they came out my PC wasn't up to the task and I wanted to play them right away and I also knew that they were going to be better on a controller, so no need for mouse and keyboard.

Basically any game that has a shooter element....will be better with a mouse and key board, plus you can use a controller if need be on a computer.  Games also can look better on a computer if you have the hardware and they are actually  ported with some care.

If a game uses a controller only...then I might buy them for a console, especially if they look no better on the computer, or I read the PC port is horrible.  The reason being, that PCs are more susceptible to bugs due to the fact that there are so many possible hardware combinations.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2008)

Did anyone else out there get the superior PC version of Fallout 3 like me?

Nothin' much to say here, but thread needed a bump.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 7, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Did anyone else out there get the superior PC version of Fallout 3 like me?
> 
> Nothin' much to say here, but thread needed a bump.



When I was still planning on buying the game, I was getting it for PC. But I don't have the cash to get it atm lol. If I do eventually get it though, it will be for PC


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 7, 2008)

Hours of fun exploring all of Far Cry 2. Literally hours.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Hours of fun exploring all of Far Cry 2. Literally hours.


Yeah FC2 is pretty good, but I would prefer to play it on console.  Just feels like a console game to me.  Oh and my framerate is not so great even without a lot of the fancy stuff on ;(


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2008)

Got my parts for my new PC today.  I will assemble it tomorrow and post specs/pics ;3


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 4, 2008)

Man, even though there is no official SDK out for it, the Fallout (and also TES) community comes through with shitloads of mods and tweaks already.  Some of which I'd consider essential.  (For me.)

When G.E.C.K. is released, expect the game to become legendary.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2008)

What's GECK in relation to fallout 3?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2008)

Obligatory post about GTA IV being buggy shit for the PC.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 4, 2008)

What kind of bugs?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What's GECK in relation to fallout 3?


GECK = Garden of Eden Creation Kit aka Official Mod Tools


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2008)

I assembled everything and tried to turn it on, but nothing happened n_n  Took fucking forever to get that far, so I figured I would troubleshoot tomorrow.

4gigs of RAM
2.4ghz Intel Quad Core
ATI Radeon HD 4870 with 1gig of GDDR5 video memory
500gig 7200rpm HDD
Motherboard, power supply, DVD Drive, Mouse, Keyboard, and all that less interesting stuff.

For ~$900 it may not be bleeding-edge tech, but still damn good and has plenty of room for expansion.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my god L4D is so good... Even better than I expected from the PC demo.

My PC's power supply that I ordered with it was faulty so i had to send it back for a rebate.  Ordered the new one and will work on computer when that gets here.


----------



## Claws (Dec 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I assembled everything and tried to turn it on, but nothing happened n_n  Took fucking forever to get that far, so I figured I would troubleshoot tomorrow.
> 
> 4gigs of RAM
> 2.4ghz Intel Quad Core
> ...



Cool looking case, nice choices on hardware. Are you using ddr2 or ddr3 ram? I'm picking out parts for a new rig for christmas. Here are my parts so far...

Seagate Barricuda 1TB hard drive

ASRock A780GXE/128M AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G ATX AMD Motherboard

Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT with free copy of Call of Duty 4 for 100 bucks

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 comes with it's own fan

AMD Phenom 9950 2.6GHz Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Black Edition

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
 I absolutely love this case.

I picked out a motherboard with room for two graphic cards, so I'll eventually be adding a second 9800 gt. What do you guys think? See any room for improvements? I can't wait to be able to play Fallout 3 and Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 15, 2008)

Claws said:


> Cool looking case, nice choices on hardware. Are you using ddr2 or ddr3 ram? I'm picking out parts for a new rig for christmas. Here are my parts so far...
> 
> Seagate Barricuda 1TB hard drive
> 
> ...


Didn't see this post earlier, but I would say your build seems good.  If anything I might say you could get a better vid card.  The ati 4870s and geforce 260 or w/e are currently the hot shit.

New power supply came in and I still can't fucking get the shit to turn on.   Fucking pissed off at myself for being to goddamn ignorant.

edit: Using DDR2 ram btw.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 15, 2008)

Do you buy all the parts online, or are there PC stores near you?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 15, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Do you buy all the parts online, or are there PC stores near you?


I got all my parts from Newegg during their Black Friday sale.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 15, 2008)

I have all my parts on order from newegg, can't wait till I get them in.

4GB RAM
3.13GHz Core 2 duo
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX (already in my current machine)
500GB HDD
Antec 1200 case

And all that other fun stuff. Also, yes L4D is great. Buy it. Play it. Love it.


----------



## Claws (Dec 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Didn't see this post earlier, but I would say your build seems good.  If anything I might say you could get a better vid card.  The ati 4870s and geforce 260 or w/e are currently the hot shit.
> 
> New power supply came in and I still can't fucking get the shit to turn on.   Fucking pissed off at myself for being to goddamn ignorant.
> 
> edit: Using DDR2 ram btw.


The 260 is nice but I'm trying not to spend too much, I love how the 9800 comes with a free copy of CoD 4 which I've been wanting to play. Sucks about your power supply, hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2008)

Got my computer running thanks to a friend of mine.  Installing drivers n shit RIGHT NOW.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet! I just saw the desktop I wanted to buy earlier, and now I gotta save up for it.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Sweet! I just saw the desktop I wanted to buy earlier, and now I gotta save up for it.


I saved over one thousand dollars buying my monster PC in individual parts.  I highly recommend you find some way to do the same.  Even if you have to pay someone to put it all together for you.

Been trying a few games out.  My rig runs Crysis Warhead on "Enthusiast" (Ultra High)...  Not 60fps, but still very playable.  My mind is blown.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a branded desktop, and then just upgrading it as I go along.


----------



## Altron (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't wait for Dawn of War II and Empire: Total War to come out within the next 3-4 months


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a branded desktop, and then just upgrading it as I go along.


Yeah, if thats what you want to do thats fine, but I would still say custom computers are the way to go.  Even if you aren't going for top of the line.


Altron said:


> Can't wait for Dawn of War II and Empire: Total War to come out within the next 3-4 months


Never played any of the Total War games =\


----------



## Claws (Dec 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I saved over one thousand dollars buying my monster PC in individual parts.  I highly recommend you find some way to do the same.  Even if you have to pay someone to put it all together for you.
> 
> Been trying a few games out.  My rig runs Crysis Warhead on "Enthusiast" (Ultra High)...  Not 60fps, but still very playable.  My mind is blown.


Damn, very nice! Glad you're enjoying your computer. I gotta wait until christmas to get money for my computer, but hopefully there will be some nice sales on new egg then.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2008)

I fucking love "The Witcher"

Worth every single cent


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I fucking love "The Witcher"
> 
> Worth every single cent


The controls were a serious barrier for me =\  I'll probably have to wait for the console release on that, but I could tell it had the makings of a great game.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

Eh, I like the controls actually. A bit more freedom in the fighting would be nice but that's minor.

It's the atmosphere and quests that drive me. The game seems to use women to motivate you for everything.

Because you can fuck dozens of women in the game


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2009)

Steam has some amazing deals going on until tomorrow.  Get in on them while you can.



BioShock for 5 bucks


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Steam has some amazing deals going on until tomorrow.  Get in on them while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> BioShock for 5 bucks



yeah got it some time two days after it started or something 
i was thinking of buying left 4 dead or something but decided not to... i've got plenty of shit to play now and i'm full of exams this month...


----------



## FFLN (Jan 2, 2009)

They have all of the X-COM games on Steam now?!?! I haven't checked Steam in a while, so I was quite surprised to see that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2009)

Rebirth of PC gaming, got a Dell. Red Alert 3 here I come. 

I need to acquire plenty of others, might start with Left 4 Dead.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the normal HD space for gaming PCs nowadays? Around 500 GB?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2009)

^ average 320 , 

Normal 500, 

Good - 720, 

1 tera byte + = Special


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2009)

FFLN said:


> They have all of the X-COM games on Steam now?!?! I haven't checked Steam in a while, so I was quite surprised to see that.


Yup I bought the X-COM pack because of all the hype I heard around the game, but I just can't get into the games =\

FUCKING ALIENS GET TO SHOOT ON MY TURN AND THEIR TURN BUT I ONLY GET TO SHOOT ON THEIR TURN OR SOMETHING GOD FUCK.

I just need to learn what the hell is going on basically ;3


Snake_108 said:


> Rebirth of PC gaming, got a Dell. Red Alert 3 here I come.
> 
> I need to acquire plenty of others, might start with Left 4 Dead.


Red Alert 3 is awesome for two specific reasons.  A fucking pretty main menu and beautiful water ;3


xingzup19 said:


> What's the normal HD space for gaming PCs nowadays? Around 500 GB?


My new PC has 500gigs.  I have installed every single PC game I own on it and I still have plenty of space ;3


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 7, 2009)

So 500 should be enough for me. Thanks.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's my current Steam library.

Basically any of that which isn't developed by Valve was purchased during the amazing holiday sale.  They need to do that shit more often imo.

This is just a random bump.  I've just been playing the usual L4D, TF2, and CoH really.


----------



## Midus (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone using surround sound headphones? Looking to purchase some soon and need advice.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2009)

Midus said:


> Anyone using surround sound headphones? Looking to purchase some soon and need advice.


Uh.  Technically all headphones are surround sound, but if you want "true" Dolby 5.1 sound in your ears yeah you gotta fork over a bit more cash.

I'll go ahead and recommend these:

$50 price range

Inexpensive considering you are getting 5.1 sound out of it, but might be a bit flimsy.

$70 price range



lol im stupid rich and want to spend $150 on just headphones price range


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Here's my current Steam library.
> 
> Basically any of that which isn't developed by Valve was purchased during the amazing holiday sale.  They need to do that shit more often imo.
> 
> This is just a random bump.  I've just been playing the usual L4D, TF2, and CoH really.



Company of heroes is the RTS correct? Is it really as good as they say?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Company of heroes is the RTS correct? Is it really as good as they say?


I would say so.  It puts strategy back into the Real Time Strategy genre.  I'm sure you've heard plenty about it, but I just really appreciate the fact that this RTS isn't just about making a mass of units and throwing it at another mass of units until someone wins.

Crayon Physics Deluxe is finally complete and released.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been using headphones for PC gaming for years, and have recently purchased the BEST pair I have ever had.

Sony MDR-V6 for Digital

They're so crisp, clean and LOUD!

Screw the gimmicky bullshit, these are without a doubt the best headphones for around 70-80$ I forget howmuch I paid...


----------



## Cronos (Jan 10, 2009)

i'm getting a stronger pc soon so i can play alll the games i fwant!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Red Alert 3 is awesome for two specific reasons.  A fucking pretty main menu and beautiful water ;3


Recently heard the bad news. Back to the originals I guess.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yup I bought the X-COM pack because of all the hype I heard around the game, but I just can't get into the games =\
> 
> FUCKING ALIENS GET TO SHOOT ON MY TURN AND THEIR TURN BUT I ONLY GET TO SHOOT ON THEIR TURN OR SOMETHING GOD FUCK.
> 
> I just need to learn what the hell is going on basically ;3



You just need the right info in order to use your guys most effectively. There are probably some old faqs around that you can find that'll really help you with the strategies as well as showing you what you get when you research certain things. My suggestion is that you research armor as soon as you can. That'll be through Alien Alloys. This is for X-Com: UFO Defense. 

Anyway, your guys can also shoot on the alien's turn, but it'll depend on how high your guys' reaction score is. The higher the score, the likelier that they'll take a reaction shot against an alien. Oh, and the majority of aliens also have very high reaction scores, so they will usually react with a barrage of plasma fire. The main reason they wouldn't react is if they're out of time units during your turn.

The game is fun, but I've beaten it multiple times before, so my most recent playthrough is no different, except it's on Superhuman difficulty this time. At this point in the game, I can already choose to finish the game if I wanted to. For me, it's definitely a game full of nostalgia.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2009)

One of the best games I played last year is _finally_ on Steam.


It's about fucking time.  Now I need to get around to buying it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 26, 2009)

What's the advantage of getting stuff on Steam, if it's cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2009)

Dawn of War II demo/beta is almost here.  I gots it predownloaded ;3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, Sir Stumps-a-lot. 

I have been checking them out, but I'm not sure any of these games are my kind of games. I guess I'm just destined to never get into PC Gaming.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sorry, Sir Stumps-a-lot.
> 
> I have been checking them out, but I'm not sure any of these games are my kind of games. I guess I'm just destined to never get into PC Gaming.






I would also recommend you check out Dawn of War II.  Far from a traditional RTS, but yeah most of the big PC games out there are of the traditional shooter and RTS genres you do not want.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

Company of Heroes.  Best RTS since StarCraft?

Yes.  Very yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

I have no idea on that one, but I'll check it out.

That Crayon Physics game was pretty nice. I might have to "purchase" it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea on that one, but I'll check it out.
> 
> That Crayon Physics game was pretty nice. I might have to "purchase" it.


Dawn of War II is basically the next evolution of Relic RTS, so you could just play that beta instead of CoH.

I just finally got a friend to play CoH with and it became insanely fun, so I'm crazy about that game atm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know... I had Steam installed a long time ago, but I don't wanna install that thing again.  I guess there's no way around it though, right?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know... I had Steam installed a long time ago, but I don't wanna install that thing again.  I guess there's no way around it though, right?


Steam is amazing ;3

If you want to play DoWII beta you gotta go through Steam.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

What about that other one? Or do I have to buy it?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, might have to give this game a go then. Could never get into RTS games with wizardry magic stuff, always preferred a war setting.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 3, 2009)

Night 2 of CoH.  Still fucking awesome.

Just playing 2v2 comps with a friend of mine.  We just managed to take down two Normal computers, so hopefully we can start facing some human opponents soon


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 6, 2009)

Been playing  here and there.  I probably shouldn't like the game, but I do.

Steam weekend sale:
Every Ghost Recon game for $20


edit: Shiiit Stardock is getting in on the weekend deal awsmness with Impulse too:



Dawn of War Dark Crusade: $4
Titan Quest: $4
Defender of the Crown(?): $4

and some apps on sale too.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Feb 7, 2009)

So a game that was originally stated to be a PC premiere and an nod to all of the loyal fans who have supported Bioware on the PC, even through their transition to favoring consoles...is once again thwarting PC users because of consoles


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2009)

HOOfan_1 said:


> So a game that was originally stated to be a PC premiere and an nod to all of the loyal fans who have supported Bioware on the PC, even through their transition to favoring consoles...is once again thwarting PC users because of consoles


All the more time to polish the PC version.  As long as the PC version is the definitive version, like it generally is I don't mind.

BioWare RPGs need to be enjoyed by all, so I am glad Dragon Age will have an opportunity to shine on consoles as well.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 9, 2009)

I finally got to play L4D but now I find myself faced with solving what seems to be an overheating problem even though the temperatures I've observed were normal (during gameplay my system would shutdown and restart). Hopefully taking off the sides will help solve that problem. =/


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> *All the more time to polish the PS3 version.  As long as the PS3 version is the definitive version, like it generally is I don't mind.*
> 
> BioWare RPGs need to be enjoyed by all, so I am glad Dragon Age will have an opportunity to shine on consoles as well.


Fixed for you.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2009)

Fuck you and your PS3.

PC GAMING THREAD.

Grow a pair and use mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Grow a pair and use mouse and keyboard.


I'm using them right now, you silly boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2009)

$4 for Titan Quest? 

Too bad I paid SRP a long time ago. Damn you, Stardock. DAMN YOU TO HELL.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 10, 2009)

So I revisited AvP gold edition yesterday. Had a quick shoot about


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So I revisited AvP gold edition yesterday. Had a quick shoot about


Good shit right there.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuuck.  Just had an amazing game of CoH.  Me and my partner took the enemy down to ~300 out of 500vps then they turned the game around and knocked us all the way down to 30 out of 500 vps.  At that point we somehow managed to turn things around again and got them to 0   I like to think they were piiiiiiissed.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2009)

Yo all you pieces of shits who haven't bought Left 4 Dead yet on the PC need to stop being pieces of shits and get it now.

Left 4 Dead Weekend Deal $25


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yo all you pieces of shits who haven't bought Left 4 Dead yet on the PC need to stop being pieces of shits and get it now.
> 
> Left 4 Dead Weekend Deal $25


I refuse.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Segan said:


> Fixed for you.



when has a Bioware game ever had a definitive version on any Sony console?

Bioware's best games have all been on the PC (Baldur's Gate, Baldur's Gate 2) some have appeared on the 360 and Xbox (Jade Empire, KoToR I and II)

Bioware has specifcally stated that Dragonage is a game designed for PCs and porting to consoles...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 24, 2009)

I secretly squeed when I saw this.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like SE will be using their new Eidos studio quite quickly.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm hoping for the PC versions of FF7 and FF8, preferably with some touch-ups. If they could also port FF9, FF10, and FF12 to the PC and put 'em on Steam, that would be nice too. This also really opens up the way for FF13 and Versus to come onto the PC relatively quickly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2009)

That'd be nice. I'd rather get them on the PC than shell out for a fucking PS3.

Maybe even a Dissidia port.

I think this is all wishful thinking, of course, and we'll see 1-2 games on there TOPS and in 2025.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, the economy is down and they're probably looking to make as much of a profit as they can, so releasing these games sooner would be better for them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2009)

Square Enix is anything but logical or financially wise.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That'd be nice. I'd rather get them on the PC than shell out for a fucking PS3.
> 
> Maybe even a *Dissidia *port.
> 
> I think this is all wishful thinking, of course, and we'll see 1-2 games on there TOPS and in 2025.


Fucking gross.

I wouldn't mind seeing more JRPG PC ports as long as they aren't as shitty as the old FF8 port was.

Uh, been ignoring the forum and my PC thread.  Just been playing CoH, TF2, Warhammer Online, and Fallout 3.  Haven't fuckin touched my Xbox thanks to those


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd play it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd play it.


By means of an extended demo no doubt.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought L4D the other week on Steam, but I haven't tried it out yet. I guess I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 7, 2009)

Where my fellow TF2 playaz at?


----------



## Republican (Mar 7, 2009)

Best PC Games:

STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl

The Paradox Grand Campaign (1066-1964)Crusader Kings & Deus Vult
Europa Universalis III & Expansions
Victoria & Revolutions
Heats of Iron II & Expansions​
Dwarf Fortress ()


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Where my fellow TF2 playaz at?



I'll probably start it up again soon to get the scout unlocks, though it's not really a class I'm good with. Got all the other class unlocks already so I feel the need to get those as well.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 7, 2009)

I honestly don't give a damn about unlocking a thing.

I just like to shoot stuff.

Anyway... if any of you want to take me on or join me as I kick some ass, just add me on Steam.

username is _MMAthematician_
nickname is _The MMAthematician_


----------



## Saiko (Mar 9, 2009)

Fuck, I need new Games..

:/

Someone can recommend some good rpg games ?

And no Fallout 3 or The Witcher ..


----------



## FFLN (Mar 9, 2009)

GTA4. If that's not your cup of tea, try Dangerous High School Girls in Trouble.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 15, 2009)

i think about buy World in Conflict... anyone tried to play and please recommend or your thought about that game ... beside i know new game will release in 3-17 ..
It will Golden Edition ... with new game expansion...
but 
i am huge fan of Strategy..
( i am already own C&C collection , Dawn of all edtion (not Dawn II) , and EndWar ...) 

it is worth to buy World In Conflict: Soviet Assault???


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've heard World in Conflict is very good....I personally can't wait to play Empire Total War though, it looks awesome.  You may also want to check out Company of Heroes


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 16, 2009)

i forget that game .. i already Company of Heros but i hate expansion pack ... 
I wonder  what is requirement for World in Confict ??
i tried to look several site for info...


----------



## Besh Boa (Mar 17, 2009)

I was thinking about getting Portal for the PC (not console).


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Baby Raptor said:


> i forget that game .. i already Company of Heros but i hate expansion pack ...
> I wonder  what is requirement for World in Confict ??
> i tried to look several site for info...



Pretty sure if your computer runs Company of Heroes that it will run World in Conflict


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 20, 2009)

i already buy World in Conflict: Soviet Assault ...  thank you for help me  you got my rep 

 but i am confused about story ... becuase i play WICSA but cutscene talk about that ..did i missing ? 

which is story begininng ?? 
World in Confict: soviet Assault 
or 
World in Confict  is which first game ??


----------



## Hentai (Mar 20, 2009)

I am going to buy a new PC soon, i finally want to play Oblivion 100% liquidly with a shitload of Mods.


----------



## FFLN (May 29, 2009)

New teaser trailer of Mass Effect 2 and Alpha Protocol

Mass Effect 2

Alpha Protocol

They both look great and fun.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2009)

Kickin' my WoW habit again, so now I'm ready to return to real PC games again.  Gunna be playing some ET:QW and Company of Heroes to start things off.

Tried out Neverwinter Nights 2 a few days ago, but man that game is so slooow.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, NWN2 doesn't really pick up until the mid to late acts.


----------



## Republican (Jul 29, 2009)

If you aren't a PC gamer primarily go hang yourself!


----------



## Helix (Jul 29, 2009)

I been playing Fallout 3 lately... most of the DLCs are a disappointment, though I enjoyed operation anchorage. 

Recently, I've gotten into Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst on schthack's server. It's a pretty good MMO.


----------



## Republican (Jul 29, 2009)

This server is full of n00b.

-- Phantasy Star Online Blue Blast


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

If anyone like Western Shooters with top-notch next gen graphics they should try Call of Juarez: Blood in blood.
It uses the Chrome Engine


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

simple. get counter strike source: there are a ridiculous amount of maps and game mods. gungame, extreme gungame ( knives and AWP's only), scout and knive ( a knife and scout sniper rifle), zombies, escape maps, jailbreaks, surf maps, standard regulars, deathmath, deathmatch surf maps, rpg deathmatch surf maps, WARCRAFT rpg deathmath maps, warcraft rpg deathmatch surf maps, from what I saw, there are around 27,000 different individual servers and like 85% of them hold up to 64 people each.

Plus you only pay to buy the game, and as long as you have your steam ID and password you can play it from anywhere.


----------



## Republican (Jul 29, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> If anyone like Western Shooters with top-notch next gen graphics they should try Call of Juarez: Blood in blood.
> It uses the Chrome Engine



It's alright but definitely plagued by consolization.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> If anyone like Western Shooters with top-notch next gen graphics they should try Call of Juarez: Blood in blood.
> It uses the Chrome Engine


Eh yeah the game seems cool enough, but if I were to play it it would be on 360 when it gets considerably cheaper.


Shoddragon said:


> simple. get counter strike source: there are a ridiculous amount of maps and game mods. gungame, extreme gungame ( knives and AWP's only), scout and knive ( a knife and scout sniper rifle), zombies, escape maps, jailbreaks, surf maps, standard regulars, deathmath, deathmatch surf maps, rpg deathmatch surf maps, WARCRAFT rpg deathmath maps, warcraft rpg deathmatch surf maps, from what I saw, there are around 27,000 different individual servers and like 85% of them hold up to 64 people each.
> 
> Plus you only pay to buy the game, and as long as you have your steam ID and password you can play it from anywhere.


You are right about that, but thats a bit random...


----------



## Helix (Jul 29, 2009)

Eh, I've only gone on CSS to play on a hide n' seek server.


----------



## Republican (Jul 29, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Eh, I've only gone on CSS to play on a hide n' seek server.



I can't understand why people like that. It's funny for like 5 minutes and then it's just boring as hell.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 29, 2009)

Comparing GPUs, the ATI HD4890 is similar to which of nVidia's 200 series?


----------



## Republican (Jul 29, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Comparing GPUs, the ATI HD4890 is similar to which of nVidia's 200 series?



260, probably.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2009)

I refuse to accept the existence of any video cards newer than my 4870.

After I shop for whatever I need I generally don't keep up with the latest tech.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

lol my graphics card is something like a gefore 7300. wayyyyy old. If I can at least get an 8600 I will be good.


----------



## Republican (Jul 30, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> lol my graphics card is something like a gefore 7300. wayyyyy old. If I can at least get an 8600 I will be good.



Kinda. There's no reason not to own at least a 9600 though, they're like 100 bucks at CompUSA and who knows how much off Newegg.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I refuse to accept the existence of any video cards newer than my 4870.
> 
> After I shop for whatever I need I generally don't keep up with the latest tech.



And how does your card fare with today's new games?


----------



## Helix (Jul 30, 2009)

Republican said:


> I can't understand why people like that. It's funny for like 5 minutes and then it's just boring as hell.



It depends what server you play on. It's a lot more fun on a 20+ player server. It's a lot more challenging with the hiding spots random people come up with... I know most of the clever ones though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 30, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> And how does your card fare with today's new games?


Runs pretty much anything I throw at it.  Though I believe I made a less than optimal choice for my processor.  A higher clocking dual core would have been better than a quad core.


----------



## Republican (Jul 30, 2009)

I might have to hook my 360 up again for Forza 3. ._.

I wish they'd put those games on the PC.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Republican said:


> I might have to hook my 360 up again for Forza 3. ._.
> 
> I wish they'd put those games on the PC.



Xbox 360 emulator .


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Runs pretty much anything I throw at it.  Though I believe I made a less than optimal choice for my processor.  A higher clocking dual core would have been better than a quad core.



Thanks for the advice. 

I might just get a 1GB 4890, it's not as expensive anymore here.


----------



## Republican (Jul 31, 2009)

Since I don't feel like looking for a Sims 3 thread (and I'm permabanned from somethingawful) I'm gonna ask here whether there's anything I can do about this:

*False Religions and Cults*

What's happening is the "diagonal" roof is not merging cleanly with the "straight" roof.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been meaning to spend some cash on my new rig, Sept can't come soon enough.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol, why September?

I'm waiting for November.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you guys know any RPG games thats coming out in the future (with kickass graphics, combat and storyline) and also have the customization just like Oblivion? 

Or is there none


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

borerlands maybe? Fallout: Las vegas?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> borerlands maybe? Fallout: Las vegas?



I was hoping for something medievalish

Don't mention The Witcher or Mount N Blade.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 1, 2009)

Mike Hunt said:


> I was hoping for something medievalish
> 
> Don't mention The Witcher or Mount N Blade.



Dragon Age...


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Dragon Age...



Edit clothing and facial features, etc? It has that?

EDIT: nah i don't like the whole party group, i prefer myself


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2009)

I own at CSS. I even made it in the top 100 (81 to be exact) out of nearly 2,000 people. BTW: "The Ass Raping Man Jumping Tree" is me.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

i can't wait for D3, only PC game im playing atm is UT3


----------



## Republican (Aug 5, 2009)

Just realized today that you can finally make the viewport in this game bigger. Now he just needs to make it fun and not as easy again.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I own at CSS. I even made it in the top 100 (81 to be exact) out of nearly 2,000 people. BTW: "The Ass Raping Man Jumping Tree" is me.


My what a big dick you have there friend. 

I can't help but want to kill your trip with your opening statement being "I own at CSS."  I've been in places like that back when I played and really you'd be lucky to play on a server with 100 people serious enough to care about their rank.  The vast majority of those 2000 people are just people server hopping and just "casually" playing CSS.

It's a good feeling anyways though I know ;3


Gesoking said:


> i can't wait for D3, only PC game im playing atm is UT3


Wow someone who actually plays UT3.  How long have you been playing it?  Do you take it seriously enough to try to get better at it?  I owned the game myself ever since a Steam sale on the Epic games collection, but it never really grabbed me.


Republican said:


> Just realized today that you can finally make the viewport in this game bigger. Now he just needs to make it fun and not as easy again.


Fuuuuck.  I sooo want to learn how the hell to play that game, but the few times I've tried just jumping in raw dog I can't even figure out how to control whatever I am supposed to be trying to do in that game.  Noob guide to Dwarf Fortress pls.


----------



## Republican (Aug 5, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Fuuuuck.  I sooo want to learn how the hell to play that game, but the few times I've tried just jumping in raw dog I can't even figure out how to control whatever I am supposed to be trying to do in that game.  Noob guide to Dwarf Fortress pls.



There's no "newb" way to learn it other than just playing with the aid of a wiki, which you can find here: 

The newer version (with a Z-axis) is a lot more forgiving than the previous one difficulty wise but the features put a lot more crap into it, so the other one (which always had you digging into the same side of a mountain that worked approximately the same all the time but had more challenges beyond making sense of the new physics and such) might have been easier to learn the basics of.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2009)

Fuck my desktop monitor just died.  It's only two years old ((((  No big PC games for a while...

I will take another stab at Dwarf Fortress in the coming days.  Maybe the 3D version will at least help me understand what the hell I am looking at.


----------



## Republican (Aug 5, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck my desktop monitor just died.  It's only two years old ((((  No big PC games for a while...
> 
> I will take another stab at Dwarf Fortress in the coming days.  Maybe the 3D version will at least help me understand what the hell I am looking at.



It's not 3D as in having 3D graphics but rather that it has 3 axes of dimension, X, Y, and Z. So instead of just going straight into the mountain, you can build up, down whatever. There are 3rd party programs that render stuff in 3D, though. For me it was a matter of a few minutes before I realized what I was looking at when I played it and since then I've never forgotten. If the "ASCII" bugs  you they have graphical tilesets and stuff, kinda like Nethack had.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Wow someone who actually plays UT3.  How long have you been playing it?  Do you take it seriously enough to try to get better at it?  I owned the game myself ever since a Steam sale on the Epic games collection, but it never really grabbed me.



just recently, im not taking it very seriously. its fun and all just not worth the dedication to get really good at.


----------



## Republican (Aug 6, 2009)

Whenever I post threads about games that are actually cool as heck people don't post in them. This forums full of consoletariat, lmao...

Like wha tthe heck. No love for Paradox Grand campaign. No love for STALKER... What gives.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2009)

Republican said:


> Whenever I post threads about games that are actually cool as heck people don't post in them. This forums full of consoletariat, lmao...
> 
> Like wha tthe heck. No love for Paradox Grand campaign. No love for STALKER... What gives.


Guess, it means you're in the wrong place. 

Try a gaming site.


----------



## Republican (Aug 6, 2009)

Segan said:


> Guess, it means you're in the wrong place.
> 
> Try a gaming site.



The only other forum I'm signed up on and not permabanned from is Gametrailers and well.. it's even worse than here, lol.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 6, 2009)

Fuck I missed a chance at getting in the Champions Online beta.  Really interested in the game atm, but I need to try before buying.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2009)

Counterstrike freak here, going on so many years I dont think I acctually want to say.


----------



## Republican (Aug 6, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck I missed a chance at getting in the Champions Online beta.  Really interested in the game atm, but I need to try before buying.



I'm only really interested if you don't have to pay every month. (._. )

The character creator looks cool but I dont want to spend 15 a month to use a character creator.

BTW, TOMORROW HoI3 LAUNCHES! If you pre-purchase it on Steam you'll get HoI2 Complete (HoI2 and its expansions) for free! It's only $40.

Can't wait to torture myself learning how to play it. Looks even more complex than Victoria.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 6, 2009)

Republican said:


> I'm only really interested if you don't have to pay every month. (._. )
> 
> The character creator looks cool but I dont want to spend 15 a month to use a character creator.
> 
> ...


There's no monthly fee... if you buy the Lifetime Subscription for $200 

Crazy obscure strategy games @_________@


----------



## Republican (Aug 7, 2009)

FTW......


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

the graphics look butt ugly based on that single screenshot.


----------



## Republican (Aug 7, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> the graphics look butt ugly based on that single screenshot.



I dunno, looks kind of clean and cute to me...


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








I still like Victoria's graphics the best but I'm liking the direction they went.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

looks horrifically boring .


----------



## Republican (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a gigantic strategy game historian boner right now.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2009)

The closest I can get to that would be some Civ4, but honestly Civ is a baby game compared to what that looks like.

Quake Con next week, BlizzCon the week after, and PAX in early September.  Hot shit.  If anyone used to listen to the CGW/GFW Radio podcast there is going to be a live show "reunion" of sorts at PAX.


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> the graphics look butt ugly based on that single screenshot.


War is butt ugly stuff.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2009)

sound dramas

TF2 update yeeeeuh


Early C&C4 Preview
sound dramas

Will probably be coming out months after StarCraft 2 and will lose half of its sales because of that, but I am all for people continuing to push the RTS genre to new places.  From the preview it sounds like C&C is taking some hints from what Relic did with the Dawn of War 2 campaign.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 14, 2009)

WHen Bioshock 2 comes out, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> edit: Steam Weekend Deal
> Take Two
> GET ON THAT SHIT



That is a sweet deal. Too bad I have all those games, minus HL:BS.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> That is a sweet deal. Too bad I have all those games, minus HL:BS.


Yeah strangely enough the only thing I don't own is the Original Half-Life, but I do own Blue Shift and Opposing Force.  I missed out on the 10 year anniversary $1 sale too, but really I'm not going to play it so I won't bother.

I didn't like Half-Life until Episode 2 anyways ;3


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2009)

Half-Life is good for a mod called "Sven Co-op." It's a lot of fun with all the custom maps you can play with friends. Or you can just Co-op the story of HL1.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2009)

Gotta go into Blizzard anti spoiler mode.  BlizzCon anticipation is ramping up...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2009)

I hate Steam, I've bought so much stuff that I'm never going to play because it was ONLY $10.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I hate Steam, I've bought so much stuff that I'm never going to play because it was ONLY $10.


And you can't resell it to anyone


----------



## Helix (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an extra copy of HL2 on Steam.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Buy L4D or wait for L4D2?


----------



## Munken (Aug 16, 2009)

Get both


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't have a good answer for you either 

Get L4D1 because it's cheaper and if you love it enough to need more then get 2?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 19, 2009)

AC Milan Signing Huntelaar Suspended For Opening Serie A Match Against Siena

WOW.  Fuck you Activison.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2009)

Got my new monitor tonight.  It's quite an upgrade from 19" at 1440x900 to 22" at 1680x1050.

Setting my alarm to wake up in time to watch the BLIZZCON stream 333


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 28, 2009)

does anyone know if nba 2k10 special edition is coming out on pc?cuz everywhere i look i see  that its only going to be on ps3 and 360


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 29, 2009)

STEAM is like the worst thing ever. So damn addictive. I've bought games on it that I didn't even want to play, I just wanted them on my laptop in case I got stranded on a desert island.

And every weekend I end up feeding my addiction again. I'm fighting hard not to buy the Fallout pack they got on there, but god knows that they'll sell it for 3 bucks or something next weekend.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 29, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> STEAM is like the worst thing ever. So damn addictive. I've bought games on it that I didn't even want to play, I just wanted them on my laptop in case I got stranded on a desert island.
> 
> And every weekend I end up feeding my addiction again. I'm fighting hard not to buy the Fallout pack they got on there, but god knows that they'll sell it for 3 bucks or something next weekend.



Yeah, that's one reason why I don't go on Steam very often anymore.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 30, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 is finally coming out for PC. Woot.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 30, 2009)

i hope this one actually has good controls, re4 for the pc kinda sucked, control wise i mean


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Got my new monitor tonight.  It's quite an upgrade from 19" at 1440x900 to 22" at 1680x1050.
> 
> Setting my alarm to wake up in time to watch the BLIZZCON stream 333



what monitor? 

when I bought this pc I got a 26" gateway (i think)... fucking sucked! screen would stay dark all the time :| display monitor at frys was the same lol... :/

got a dell sp2208wfp 22"... doesn't flip longways like the other (which i loved  ) but it's damn good otherwise ;p

60$ for pc is bullshit btw... pc users have to have like $500+ in a pc setup to play these games decently... 10$ a game adds up :/

not that i buy games ^.^


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2009)

wiplok said:


> i hope this one actually has good controls, re4 for the pc kinda sucked, control wise i mean


Yeah maybe this time around Capcom can give a PC game mouse support.  Though who really uses mice for PC games these days?


Grape Krush said:


> what monitor?
> 
> when I bought this pc I got a 26" gateway (i think)... fucking sucked! screen would stay dark all the time :| display monitor at frys was the same lol... :/
> 
> ...


I got this when it was on sale for $130.
The Generic Universal RolePlaying System

Working great so far.

Activision just knows Modern Warfare 2 is about the only game on PC that will sell no matter what the price.  Wouldn't work with any other game, so they think it is cool to fuck us over big time.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 31, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah maybe this time around Capcom can give a PC game mouse support.  Though who really uses mice for PC games these days?



oh man, you're right, what was i thinking, kids nowadays play every pc game with keyboard only, mice are for losers like me


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 1, 2009)

thank you for the links. im gonna fill my sister's laptop with these games until i get my new PC


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone got the new Batman game? How are the controls?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Anyone got the new Batman game? How are the controls?


PC release is on the 15th.  I've played the demo on PC and 360.  No real differences to report.  The default PC mouse and keyboard controls are competent, but really it is a console game.  I'll just plug my 360 controller in.


*Spoiler*: _My post in the Batman thread after playing PC demo_ 





Stumpy said:


> Played the PC demo of this shit with PhysX turned on.  It's pretty sweet stompin on a fool with a glide kick and having all the tiles under him shatter under our massive Unreal Engine 3 bodies, but at the same time I wouldn't notice any of these things if I wasn't looking for them.
> 
> Also, textures on the baddies were actually too high resolution.  I don't really need to see every single strand of hair on these inmates bodies.
> 
> Sept. 15 for the PC release is turning out to be a loong wait.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 1, 2009)

what's the best spec for the new Starcraft?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2009)

dummy plug said:


> what's the best spec for the new Starcraft?


No official specs are known, but it is a Blizzard game so expect it to be accessible by today's standards.  It is hard to say anything more than that right now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> PC release is on the 15th.  I've played the demo on PC and 360.  No real differences to report.  The default PC mouse and keyboard controls are competent, but really it is a console game.  I'll just plug my 360 controller in.


Cheers Stumpy. I guess I will have to buy it on PS3, as I believe the controller is incompatible with the PC. Or rather, try the two demo's (PSN & PC) and see from there. -wishes Bayonetta was coming on the PC-


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 2, 2009)

There are ways of getting PS3 controllers to work on PC, but the appeal of using a 360 controller on PC these days is that it is simply plug and play.  I don't know how much work getting a PS3 controller to work is, but its probably just easier to play the game on PS3 

Unless you are a graphics whore ;3


----------



## wiplok (Sep 2, 2009)

you have a wireless controller stumpy? i heard some crap about only wired xbox controllers working


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 2, 2009)

wiplok said:


> you have a wireless controller stumpy? i heard some crap about only wired xbox controllers working


I bought a wired 360 controller for the purpose of PC gaming and not having to worry about batteries.  If you want to use wireless 360 controllers on PC you have to buy some $20 wireless dongle, so I figured it wasn't worth the trouble.

If you were talking about PS3 controllers, I wouldn't know


----------



## wiplok (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah, im talking about 360 controllers, thought of buying one, but I guess I'll buy one when I get a new pc next year


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

*$4,000 Alienware Aurora ALX benchmarked: domination this world has never seen*


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> *$4,000 Alienware Aurora ALX benchmarked: domination this world has never seen*



sex...that comp looks beastly, now only if the case was better. Alienware is still a rip-off, only the case is worth buying IF they even sell the case alone to begin with


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 28, 2009)

I would so buy their case alone.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

I always get stinky entech cases, what do you guys have?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 28, 2009)

Michael Eisner

Got that shit on Black Friday discount, along with most other parts for my comp.  Don't care for the nvidia branding especially since my rig is running on an ati card, but really I just need a well ventilated and well built box.

And yay people are talking in the PC gaming thread.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Number of sexual partners?
> 
> Got that shit on Black Friday discount, along with most other parts for my comp.  Don't care for the nvidia branding especially since my rig is running on an ati card, but really I just need a well ventilated and well built box.
> 
> And yay people are talking in the PC gaming thread.



that a pretty cool case, i like the nvidia logo. which ati card are you using? cross firing it? this is my case 

Number of sexual partners?

was going to get sagitta 2 but its too glossy


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 29, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> that a pretty cool case, i like the nvidia logo. which ati card are you using? cross firing it? this is my case


I got a 4870 with 1gig of vram.  Had a $900 budget, but the machine I built with that runs everything on max at 60 frames except Crysis which it still runs well enough.  No need for crossfire ;o


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2009)

My next rig will be a HTPC.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I got a 4870 with 1gig of vram.  Had a $900 budget, but the machine I built with that runs everything on max at 60 frames except Crysis which it still runs well enough.  No need for crossfire ;o



60 fps on everything max? including AA? if so, thats a beast


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Batman, eh? I might have to try the demo.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 29, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> My next rig will be a HTPC.


Meh.

edit: Well, meh maybe because glancing at the wikipedia entry for HTPC doesn't explain well enough the point of HTPC's.  A better explanation would be nice.


Pandaza said:


> 60 fps on everything max? including AA? if so, thats a beast


Yeah.  Generally I can't turn on enough setting to slow my computer down.  PhysX effects actually do kick my video card's ass since they are intended for multiple nVidia cards.

I really didn't know what the hell I was doing when I put my computer together, but it turned out to be more than I expected.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman, eh? I might have to try the demo.


The extended demo is pretty good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2009)

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Memos, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah.  Generally I can't turn on enough setting to slow my computer down.  PhysX effects actually do kick my video card's ass since they are intended for multiple nVidia cards.



Ah, I just checked up on your vga card and its slightly better than mine, I'm running a 260 gtx. Now only if the 280 was cheaper


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I always get stinky entech cases, what do you guys have?



I have an Antec Twelve Hundred case, it's a great case I've had it for about a year.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I have an Antec Twelve Hundred case, it's a great case I've had it for about a year.
> 
> kumabear



omg, that case must be huge, a full tower case.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 29, 2009)

It is.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> omg, that case must be huge, a full tower case.



Yep, lots of room and great airflow.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 1, 2009)

Shit.  Mid towers are huge.  I couldn't imagine even filling up the room in my case.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL. I always thought full towers were the case for me. They just look intimidating.


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2009)

10% off on Borderlands on Steam. I just pre-ordered that shiz.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2009)

Helix said:


> 10% off on Borderlands on Steam. I just pre-ordered that shiz.


Awsm.  Be sure to let this thread know how it is.  You have any friends that also plan on buying the PC version?

I'm too poor right now, but I would only play it if I had a good friend or two to roll with.


----------



## wiplok (Oct 3, 2009)

Helix said:


> 10% off on Borderlands on Steam. I just pre-ordered that shiz.



lolz, steam is a ripoff


[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Memos, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Helix (Oct 3, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Awsm.  Be sure to let this thread know how it is.  You have any friends that also plan on buying the PC version?
> 
> I'm too poor right now, but I would only play it if I had a good friend or two to roll with.



Yeah, I got a couple getting it too.



wiplok said:


> lolz, steam is a ripoff
> 
> 
> *J3n0va*



What the heck? That's too cheap to be true. Is that place reliable?


----------



## wiplok (Oct 3, 2009)

Helix said:


> Yeah, I got a couple getting it too.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck? That's too cheap to be true. Is that place reliable?



yup, i bought a couple of ps2 games from there a month ago or so, since the delivery is free it takes from 7 to 10 days for the game to get there, but still, worth it 

btw, if you want more great sites to buy from
dvd.co.uk
thehut.com

I bought a ps2 game from the thehut, never bought anything from dvd.co.uk, but a few friends of mine did and had no problem what so ever


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Oct 4, 2009)

Just to post something: PC RULES! DOWN WITH CONSOLES!

Hmfp. Got a load of my back.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

PC Gamers


Rather shameful ;3 and BUMP


----------



## Helix (Nov 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> PC Gamers
> 
> 
> Rather shameful ;3 and BUMP





Hypocrites.

I liked CoD4, but I don't care too much for MW2. I'll be getting L4D2 instead.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2009)

i wanna play the new music games on PC, goddammit nothing has come out since GH3 'cept aeroshit hero.  fuck wheres rock band and dj hero


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2009)

Playing Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines. My first PC FPS. Hooray


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Playing Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines. My first PC FPS. Hooray



I wouldn't really call it a FPS, but it's a good choice for a game. Beware of potential bugs though. Save often.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 22, 2009)

Always heard great things (aside from the bugs) about Vampire, but I tried it once only to remember how stupid I think vampires are.  They are pretty much the only fantastical creatures I can't stand.


----------



## Munken (Nov 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZAaKH0FYO8[/YOUTUBE]

*reinstalls crysis*


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Nov 22, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I wouldn't really call it a FPS, but it's a good choice for a game. Beware of potential bugs though. Save often.



RPG with FPS elements like Deus Ex.  I'd call it an RPG first

My next case will either be the Silverstone TJ-10 or Corsair Obsidian 800D


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2009)

HOOfan_1 said:


> RPG with FPS elements like Deus Ex.  I'd call it an RPG first



So would I. Hardcore RPG fans, on the other hand, would call it a shooter first though.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Playing Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines. My first PC FPS. Hooray


There are lots of fan-made patches.  They eliminate the bugs and fix things that were removed from the game.  Makes it a much more enjoyable experience.  I didn't have a problem with crashing after using the unofficial patch.

  <-- Essentially you just patch with the latest unofficial patch, unless you patched before... in which case you need an incremental.  I would just uninstall and install the unofficial v6.6.  This is practically all you need.  After version 6, you don't need the official patch at all.

  <--Then, there are mods too.  Not really necessary... but fun nonetheless.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone got the new 5xxx cards from ATI?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> There are lots of fan-made patches.  They eliminate the bugs and fix things that were removed from the game.  Makes it a much more enjoyable experience.  I didn't have a problem with crashing after using the unofficial patch.
> 
> <-- Essentially you just patch with the latest unofficial patch, unless you patched before... in which case you need an incremental.  I would just uninstall and install the unofficial v6.6.  This is practically all you need.  After version 6, you don't need the official patch at all.
> 
> <--Then, there are mods too.  Not really necessary... but fun nonetheless.



I would recommend the True Patch, since it fixes bugs without adding in gameplay enhancements. Apparently there was a lot of drama between the creators of the two lines of patches, but since I just wanted bug-fixes, I went with the True Patch.


----------



## Helix (Nov 23, 2009)

You guys think this is a reasonable upgrade from my 8600GT?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Helix said:


> You guys think this is a reasonable upgrade from my 8600GT?



Majorly overpriced

for that price you can get the HD4870 which is faster


or just get a cheaper GTS 250 


Otherwise yes, that would be a huge upgrade from 8600GT


----------



## Helix (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, there is a steal right now on Steam.

Madballs in Babo:Invasion for only $2 dollars (original price: $10). There is so much content and gameplay value in this game that it is worth more than the price. It's incredibly fun, and it even has co-op and versus modes.

Deal only lasts for under 24 hours, as well as some other games, such as L4D2 for $37.99.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 27, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic is on sale for $2.50 and you want to pimp a game called "Madballs in Babo: Invasion"??


----------



## Helix (Nov 27, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Knights of the Old Republic is on sale for $2.50 and you want to pimp a game called "Madballs in Babo: Invasion"??



^I'm a fan of co-op games.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2009)

YES!!! L4D2 25% off! I was waiting for this.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I would recommend the True Patch, since it fixes bugs without adding in gameplay enhancements. Apparently there was a lot of drama between the creators of the two lines of patches, but since I just wanted bug-fixes, I went with the True Patch.


Nah, makes the game much better.


----------



## Helix (Nov 29, 2009)

Guild Wars is going for $25 on Steam. I haven't played a MMO since FFXI, but I like the fact there is no subscription fees. Anyone know if it is worth buying?

There is also Trackmania United Nations Forever for $20 dollars; it seems exciting enough. Not sure if I should get either one. Opinions?


----------



## Corruption (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone played Mass Effect for the computer? I bought it for cheap and was having troubles installing it at first with that saferun.exe error, but got it to work by extracting the files from the disc and running the install from there.

Now, I can actually play the game except I can't play in widescreen. Every time I try to start up the game from the desktop icon it crashes on the configuration utility so I can only start the game from the .exe in the install folder. So I'm guessing that has something to do with why I can't change to widescreen from the in-game options.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2009)

You might want to ask about that problem in Bioware's Mass Effect tech forums. Have you tried patching?


----------



## Corruption (Nov 30, 2009)

I patched it and it seems to be working fine now. I didn't see anything in the patch notes about this fix, but hey I'm not complaining.


----------



## Helix (Nov 30, 2009)

Steam took a lot of my money this weekend:

THQ Pack - $50
Mirror's Edge - $5
Madballs in Babo:Invasion - $2
Quantz - $2

I have all the Valve games, so most of the weekend deals I did not get. But the THQ pack was too good to pass up: over 10 games valued around $400 dollars for only $50 dollars.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 30, 2009)

Helix said:


> Steam took a lot of my money this weekend:
> 
> THQ Pack - $50
> Mirror's Edge - $5
> ...


Considering what you got there, especially the THQ pack and Mirror's Edge, they didn't take much from you ;3

They practically GAVE that shit away.

Gunna pick up Mirror's Edge fa sho later tonight.  Might gift it to a Canadian friend as well since Steam gifting is the only way I know of to buy shit for foreigners without shitty shipping issues.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Mirror's Edge is going for stupidly cheap on Steam atm, considering it's a game that only came out a year ago..

I already have it on the 360, but for £3.24 I just gotta buy it. My lunch today was more expensive than that!


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2009)

Would the kind PC gamers here list their must-play games of the last few years?  Say, 2007 onwards, if you need a criterion.  With a hardware upgrade comes more interest...


----------



## Helix (Dec 8, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Would the kind PC gamers here list their must-play games of the last few years?  Say, 2007 onwards, if you need a criterion.  With a hardware upgrade comes more interest...



Hmm...

Left 4 Dead 1, Left 4 Dead 2
Team Fortress 2
Half-Life 2: EP1&2
Portal
Fallout 3
Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor
Borderlands
Torchlight (haven't played it, but heard it was like Diablo)
Mirror's Edge (kinda short)
Dawn of War II
Frontlines: Fuel of War (I like it more than MW)
Dragon Age: Origins
Doom 3 (old, but I enjoyed playing it)

I guess that's all for now.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 8, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Would the kind PC gamers here list their must-play games of the last few years?  Say, 2007 onwards, if you need a criterion.  With a hardware upgrade comes more interest...



Crysis, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, The Witcher, Torchlight, Half-Life 2 episodes, Left4Dead 2.

To name a few.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2009)

Motherfuck.  Had a huge list with reasons and everything then my browser tarded out and I lost my post.  Just gunna list shit off I guess.

Any part of the Orange Box you haven't played yet
Company of Heroes - best rts since starcraft
Dawn of War II - next step after company of heroes, but with a nerdy sci fi setting instead of WWII.
Civilization IV - fucking amazing
Crysis - got shit on release for being being THE BEST THING EVER MADE, but still a great game
STALKER/STALKER Clear Sky - A shooter, but with an atmosphere unlike any other
Dragon Age Origins - BioWare
Plants vs Zombies - PopCap
Peggle - PopCap
Sam & Max Seasons 1 and 2 - My favorite adventure games since the resurgence of the genre
Torchlight - Diablo type game made by many of the people who made diablo


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2009)

> Motherfuck. Had a huge list with reasons and everything then my browser tarded out and I lost my post.


 fuck, sucks for that to happen. 

Oh, has anyone done split screen on Left 4 dead. I want to try it but I don't know if my PC is good enough.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 8, 2009)

For RPGs: Dragon Age, Mass Effect
For FPS: Left 4 Dead 1 & 2
For Strategy: Civilization 4, Galactic Civilization 2
RTS: Sins of a Solar Empire
Action: Batman: Arkham Asylum

You can also just get Steam, if you don't have it already, and browse around on there. After looking at some of those deals, you may just come away with a buttload of games under your name.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2009)

Kaki said:


> fuck, sucks for that to happen.
> 
> Oh, has anyone done split screen on Left 4 dead. I want to try it but I don't know if my PC is good enough.


Split screen... on PC???

If you can do that, I didn't know about it.

edit: Gamasutra's top 5 PC games of 09


Good shit all around.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, gentlemen.  (And.. maybe ladies...)  Very helpful.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, another suggestion, if you're using Steam, the Valve Complete pack is an awesome deal. For $99, you get $260 worth of games. If you're into the FPS type of game, that is.


----------



## Helix (Dec 14, 2009)

I got 2 guest passes (on Steam) to Killing Floor if anyone wants to give it a try.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2009)

Bumpin' this thread with some obscure eastern european or russian game pimpage.



That's the shit that PC gaming is about ;3  I actually jumped in my seat watching the fucking quick look.  If you watch it, you'll know ther part I jumped at.  Fucking lol.

I would love to pick that game up for $20, but it is $30 atm.  Will keep a close eye on it though.  It seems like this game could stroke the same obscure horror/adventure game boner that the  series did for me last year.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 17, 2009)

My brand new ASUS GTX275 came with a free copy of Batman:AA.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2009)

My video card from last year came with shitty old Rainbow Six Vegas 2 =\


----------



## Helix (Dec 17, 2009)

Eh, I decided to buy a 9800GT. Rather not spend more than $100 bucks on a video card, and I don't need an expensive one for 1440x900 res. Curious to see how much better it will be from my 8600GT. 

And it comes with CoD4....


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends. What size monitor do you have?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 17, 2009)

The new Monkey Island episodes are worth a play.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought L4D2

coach owns


----------



## Helix (Dec 17, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Depends. What size monitor do you have?



19 inch



Vegitto-kun said:


> I bought L4D2
> 
> coach owns



Indeed, he is my favoriteo out of the 4.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 17, 2009)

Helix said:


> 19 inch



So what's the highest res you can play at?

I've got a 22", and I think it reaches 1900x1200 or 1900x1080, not sure. My GPU has no problems playing games at that res.


----------



## Helix (Dec 17, 2009)

1440x900 resolution

I generally get 15-20 FPS with everything max playing Fallout 3 with my 8600GT.

Left 4 Dead 2, on the other hand, I get around 50 FPS or more with everything max except AA.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 17, 2009)

whoever can play crisis on max everything, i'll give them a cookie


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 17, 2009)

I do plan on playing everything on max with my GTX275, on maybe just 2xAA, or none at all. Crysis is benchmarked to be around 30 or so FPS on my GPU, so who knows? Maybe I'll tweak some settings down a bit to make it more playable.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yay! I've finally built my very own desktop, and a gaming one at that.

Intel i7-920 2.66GHz
Gigabyte EX58-UD3R
Kingston 6GB 1600MHz
Seagate 1TB HDD
ASUS GTX275 896MB
Corsair HX650
CoolerMaster HAF 922
LG Dual Layer DVD-Writer
LG 21.5" W2253TQ

PC Gaming, here I come!


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> whoever can play crisis on max everything, i'll give them a cookie


Mail one to me then.  My address is...


xingzup19 said:


> Yay! I've finally built my very own desktop, and a gaming one at that.
> 
> Intel i7-920 2.66GHz
> Gigabyte EX58-UD3R
> ...


Very grats.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 18, 2009)

Just installed MW2 last night. Might add Doom 3 sometime today.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Just installed *MW2* last night. Might add Doom 3 sometime today.


Ouch bro.  -10 PC gaming cred for that shitty console port there ;3  Team Fortress 2 is having a free play weekend right now and is also on sale for only $10.  Get in on that shit if you don't already own it.



Also, fuck guys Torchlight just got Steam Achievements and Steam Cloud support and is 50% off until Monday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

What, exactly, is Steam Cloud?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2009)

It keeps all of your in-game settings in-sync from computer to computer so don't have to retweak it everytime you login from a different computer.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What, exactly, is Steam Cloud?


It isn't much right now, but it is touted to be able to store all of your game settings, key bindings, save games, and the likes on Steam's own servers so no matter what computer you access your games from you will have all these things.

Not too many games take advantage of it yet that I know of.


----------



## Helix (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, this 9800GT is a beast. A huge improvement over my 8600GT. I get great FPS with everything max on almost all of my games (including AA). Not a bad upgrade for 100 bucks (budget).


----------



## Helix (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but...



STEAM HOLIDAY SALE! GO, GO, GO! 

RAPING MY WALLET!


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 22, 2009)

omgaaaaawd

I wasn't expecting this at all.  I didn't pay attention when they said the last sale was a PRE sale.  Jesus.  Braid for $2.50? Makes me want to buy it again.

edit: STALKER for 2 bucks and STALKER Clear Sky for $5.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 22, 2009)

Helix said:


> Sorry for double post, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFUUUUUUUU--------!!!! Why did you have to post this?! Can't stop the buying!!!!


----------



## wiplok (Dec 22, 2009)

FFLN said:


> FFUUUUUUUU--------!!!! Why did you have to post this?! Can't stop the buying!!!!



same here, dammit
im feeling tempted to buy the chronicles of riddick assault on dark athena


----------



## FFLN (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, okay. I've figured that it would be best for me to limit myself with this sale, otherwise I'll go overboard with all this nickel and diming that they've got going on here. Not to mention, I'll probably end up not even playing it that long anyway.

So... limiting myself to around $20, which games do you guys think would be best to get from the Steam sale?


----------



## wiplok (Dec 22, 2009)

gta 4 sounds like the safest bet, then maybe the chronicles of riddick
you should save some tho, mass effect might be on sale later too


----------



## FFLN (Dec 22, 2009)

Already have those games except for Chronicles of Riddick.

Gah... just saw the Eidos Collector's pack sale. I don't even want to play most of those games. A part of me just wants to get it because it's on sale. If I didn't already have Batman: AA, this would be a killer irresistible deal.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 23, 2009)

then go for chronicles of riddick and stalker(not a GREAT game, just ok, but still, it's dirt cheap) and maybe torchlight although it might be a little on the shortside
and if you life rpgs, maybe the witcher? try watching some reviews on all of them so you wont be wasting money on something that you might not like


----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2009)

wiplok said:


> then go for chronicles of riddick and stalker(not a GREAT game, just ok, but still, it's dirt cheap) and maybe torchlight although it might be a little on the shortside
> and if you life rpgs, maybe the witcher? try watching some reviews on all of them so you wont be wasting money on something that you might not like



I've calmed down a bit after going through their catalogs. I did decide on Stalker, because it's so cheap, and I looked over the Witcher, but I don't know if I want to put the time into it. That's the main thing that's stopped me from getting it every other time that I've seen it. Already have Torchlight. Don't know about Riddick though...

On a lighter note, I was browsing in their RPG section when I looked at the top and noticed the quote that they have for the section. "I put on my robe and wizard hat."


----------



## Helix (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought Overlord, Unreal Pack, and GTA4 so far.

Not sure if I want to buy the Eidos pack.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 23, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I've calmed down a bit after going through their catalogs. I did decide on Stalker, because it's so cheap, and I looked over the Witcher, but I don't know if I want to put the time into it. That's the main thing that's stopped me from getting it every other time that I've seen it. Already have Torchlight. Don't know about Riddick though...
> 
> On a lighter note, I was browsing in their RPG section when I looked at the top and noticed the quote that they have for the section. "I put on my robe and wizard hat."



I'll probably be buying Torchlight when it goes retail, and in case you didnt know, the chronicles of riddick come with escape from butcher's bay, which won a few awards back in 2004 i think. but then again, if you're not a fan of some stealth in games  you shouldnt buy it.
anyway, about the rpg section LOL, i didnt notice that ahahahah


----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2009)

So after mulling over quite a few games, I decided on Ghostbusters, Mirror's Edge, and Beyond Good and Evil, as well as S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I figured that $7 was a good price for Ghostbusters.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 23, 2009)

Helix said:


> I bought Overlord, Unreal Pack, and GTA4 so far.
> 
> Not sure if I want to buy the Eidos pack.



the unreal pack is a great deal 





FFLN said:


> So after mulling over quite a few games, I decided on Ghostbusters, Mirror's Edge, and Beyond Good and Evil, as well as S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I figured that $7 was a good price for Ghostbusters.



dude, ghostbusters? D:


----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2009)

Loved them as a kid, so I figured that it couldn't be too bad mainly due to nostalgia. Since it got average reviews, I wasn't in any hurry to get it, but with this sale, $7 seemed like quite a deal to experience the story that's supposed to be the follow-up to the movies.

I'm still mulling over getting Heroes of Might and Magic V and its follow-ups though... It's rated at 77, but I'm still not too certain about it. For those who've played this, what's your opinion been?

Also, I saw UFO: Arclight(?) on there. Even though it's touted as being similar to X-Com, it seems to have its share of bugs. Any firsthand gameplay opinions about this?


----------



## wiplok (Dec 26, 2009)

great, i wanted to wait for retail torchlight now those fuckers are pretty much giving it away....


----------



## Helix (Dec 26, 2009)

Torchlight looks good, but I wish it had multiplayer... similar to Diablo 2 and Titan Quest. That's the only thing keeping me away from buying it.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 26, 2009)

Helix said:


> Torchlight looks good, but I wish it had multiplayer... similar to Diablo 2 and Titan Quest. That's the only thing keeping me away from buying it.



still, you'll play alot of hours if you like random loot. but yeah, not having multiplayer kinda sucks :< wish they would update it so you could play it online


----------



## FFLN (Dec 26, 2009)

Just picked up Universe at War: Earth Assault since it's going for $4.99. I watched the trailer and thought it looked cool. The idea of persistent map damage and effects was also intriguing.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bought myself Batman Arkham Asylum Collector's Edition for Christmas! Looking so AWESOME so far!


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 26, 2009)

Bought the BF2 complete collection off Steam for £3.74 (i think). Absolute steal!


----------



## Helix (Dec 28, 2009)

Killing Floor is on sale for $5 dollars on Steam. Good game for that price.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 28, 2009)

argh, I hope mass effect gets a 50% price cut


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Torchlight was a fun one and has a lot of promise if people would get some good mods going.

Anyone try the new 1.13 patch in Diablo II? You know you can cheat on the beta server although shooting up to level 99 sure is boring.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 28, 2009)

wut, apparently prey sold out, and they had to get bioshock with a 75% price cut to replace it



CrazyMoronX said:


> Torchlight was a fun one and has a lot of promise if people would get some good mods going.
> 
> Anyone try the new 1.13 patch in Diablo II? You know you can cheat on the beta server although shooting up to level 99 sure is boring.



hopefully steam sold alot of copies and people start o make some cool mods for torchlight


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2009)

Been busy this holiday, but logged on a few days ago to be greeted by a gifted copy of Torchlight from a friend ;3  Probably won't play it for a while, but I look forward to it.  Other than that I've just been playin' shitty console games.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 30, 2009)

I started to seriously play Mount & Blade. That game is addictive. When I first got it, I couldn't get a good grasp of the combat controls, so I stopped playing it. After going back to it, I have not been able to put it down.

I started off just hunting bandit bands and doing merchant-like activities, but then I took on a quest to stop a war, for the price of 12,000 gold. That's when my gameplay shifted from pwning small bands of bandits and raiders to taking on armies and capturing their lords. I was trying to make nice with the Nords to try and join their faction as a vassal, when the Vaegir faction offered me a town if I became their vassal. Since they offered first, I took it and joined up with them. Unbeknownst to me though, they were, and still are at war with two factions. So since the AI sort of sucks at the combat in there, I've had to take back all of their lost castles and turn the tide in multiple battles in which they're getting their butts handed to them. *sigh* And they still haven't awarded my character with any of the castles that I've retaken.

My character is rather fragile though, since I focused on charisma and leadership, so he doesn't do too well in the tournaments or arenas unless I reload a lot. He also gets taken out in the battles rather quickly if I'm not watching what I'm doing, or if an arrow takes him from the backside.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Like Helix, I just wanna sound out Killing Floor here. Fantastic price for a game you're gonna get _a lot_ of replayability out of.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought about getting it, but I figured that since I have L4D2, I'm already covered when it comes to zombie games.


----------



## Helix (Dec 31, 2009)

Crysis is $13.59 on Steam. Is it actually a decent game, or just good to test out your hardware?


----------



## wiplok (Dec 31, 2009)

Helix said:


> Crysis is $13.59 on Steam. Is it actually a decent game, or just good to test out your hardware?



it's a great game! it'll rape your hardware tho, make sure you can run it
and crysis warhead is also a great game if you want to buy the crysis pack


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2009)

It was a great game when it was released.  I would imagine it has held up fine in the two years since release.


----------



## wiplok (Jan 1, 2010)

yessssssss finally! mass effect on sale!


----------



## Helix (Jan 1, 2010)

Eh.. I was thinking about Mass Effect. After looking at some gameplay footage, it just looks like a shooter with RPG elements and a story. If I want that, I could just play Borderlands (not that I am saying it has a better story, since I never played ME).


----------



## wiplok (Jan 1, 2010)

Helix said:


> Eh.. I was thinking about Mass Effect. After looking at some gameplay footage, it just looks like a shooter with RPG elements and a story. If I want that, I could just play Borderlands (not that I am saying it has a better story, since I never played ME).



did you jst look at gameplay footage or an actual review? cuz if you just saw gameplay footage you should really read a review, so you know mass effect was created by bioware, makers of dragon age origins, kotor, all really deep rpgs, read a few reviews and see if it's enough "rpgish" enough for you


----------



## Helix (Jan 1, 2010)

Well.. I did watch some video reviews. But I just mainly saw a lot of gameplay videos. The thing is I haven't played a lot of BioWare games like Dragon Age or KoToR. Dragon Age is still a steep price even with the Steam holiday sale, so I didn't manage to buy it. KoToR I've heard was really good, but I'm just not that into Star Wars. I'm sure I would not have to be a fan of Star Wars to like it, though it just doesn't appeal to me.

I've noticed the gameplay requires a somewhat decent usage of the menu, and that only reminds me of the original .hack games for the PS2 (constant use of the menu). I'm not denying the graphics and environment look great, but I'm only concerned about the gameplay which seems not that intense.


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't played PC games in so long, ironic since I used to love some of them, like Myst.  Is Myst even still around?  That game always confused me too though, I forget the purpose of it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2010)

Sam and Max seasons one and two for $15.  Fuck.  I am scum for not buying that.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 1, 2010)

Helix said:


> Eh.. I was thinking about Mass Effect. After looking at some gameplay footage, it just looks like a shooter with RPG elements and a story. If I want that, I could just play Borderlands (not that I am saying it has a better story, since I never played ME).



The biggest difference is the story, setting, and characters. If you enjoy all of those elements being fleshed out and done with quality, you should play Mass Effect.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2010)

Woke up this morning to see that Trine was on sale for $5 for only thirty more minutes.  Couldn't help myself.  I don't even know when I will have time to get around to all this shit.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> I haven't played PC games in so long, ironic since I used to love some of them, like Myst.  Is Myst even still around?  That game always confused me too though, I forget the purpose of it.



What kind of games did you play besides Myst?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 3, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Woke up this morning to see that Trine was on sale for $5 for only thirty more minutes.  Couldn't help myself.  I don't even know when I will have time to get around to all this shit.



I know what you mean. I picked up AI War: Fleet Command for $10, as well as a bunch of other games that are on sale. Ghost Master for $1, anyone?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2010)

Gifted my brother Defense Grid (hes a tower defense kind of guy) and Braid (i'll never stop pimping this game).

Going to poopsock League of Legends with my group of 4 tonight since two of them have classes tomorrow.  I don't go back to school for two weeks, so that will be the best chance I have to play all this shit I bought.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 4, 2010)

Steam had some really nice offers today because of the sale.

BioShock
Grand Theft Auto IV
Torchlight
Left 4 Dead 2
Killing Floor
Defense Grid: The Awakening
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl

Got a guest pass to KF but that's about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Gifted my brother Defense Grid (hes a tower defense kind of guy) and Braid (i'll never stop pimping this game).
> 
> Going to poopsock League of Legends with my group of 4 tonight since two of them have classes tomorrow. I don't go back to school for two weeks, so that will be the best chance I have to play all this shit I bought.


 What is Braid and why should I play it? 

And how much is it and can you send it to me?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

i played and beat plants/zombies


----------



## Migooki (Jan 4, 2010)

lol isn't that an absolute kidsgame like Farmville?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

nah, it's a puzzle strategy game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is Braid and why should I play it?
> 
> And how much is it and can you send it to me?


Braid is only one of the most important games of this generation 

On the most basic level, Braid is a 2D puzzle/platformer with a time manipulation twist.  If I say much more than that I will either spoil parts of the game or just spew gushing nonsense, so  yourself.  It is $15 on either XBLA or PS3 and .  It was only $2.50 for a while on Steam, but is easily still worth it at $10.


narutosimpson said:


> i played and beat plants/zombies


Zen Garden time.


Miyuki said:


> lol isn't that an absolute kidsgame like Farmville?


That had better be a joke


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

i unlocked everything except all the tree of wisdom phrases.  Gotta play endless modes to pay those.

i'm just d/l braid now, since u guys are on that shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

I shall try it out later this week.  Any advantages to paying the exorbitant fees on PS3?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2010)

The game plays just fine on any platform.  Whatever you prefer to play games on should work.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

It was more of a "Meh. Seen the game before but nothing I'd try".

Also fuck. I missed the sale on Steam because I'm broke. ;w;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, but that's not to say I won't try it soon. Probably this weekend once I beat Blue Dragon DS and run out of things to do.

Damn PS3.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

How many gaming system do you guys have?

Not counting emulators.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

Why are you asking us PC gamers such a question? 

I have 4, counting the PC (which should count as 2,000).


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 5, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> How many gaming system do you guys have?
> 
> Not counting emulators.


I now own all three consoles, a DS, a gaming PC, and a Mac laptop which I actually spend more game time on than any other system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I now own all three consoles, a DS, a gaming PC, and a Mac laptop which I actually spend more game time on than any other system.


 What kind of games are you playing on a Mac? This is the PC thread, how dare you sully it with even a mention of that blasphemous machine!


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why are you asking us PC gamers such a question?
> 
> I have 4, counting the PC (which should count as 2,000).



Because I'm curious. :3

I have an Xbox, GBA, PS2 and 3 computers.
My favorite is the PS2 and my school laptop (ironically).


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What kind of games are you playing on a Mac? This is the PC thread, how dare you sully it with even a mention of that blasphemous machine!


Don't worry, I have Windows XP on my Mac for gaming ;3


----------



## Helix (Jan 5, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> How many gaming system do you guys have?
> 
> Not counting emulators.



SNES, Sega Genesis, N64, Gamecube, Gameboy SP, PSP, PS2, PS3, gaming PC, and a Wii (if you call that a gaming system). Most of my gaming is on the PC though.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Don't worry, I have Windows XP on my Mac for gaming ;3



This is making me lol. And it reminds of a fanmade WoW comic I read featuring my friend. It was called "The Hunter that wished he was a Rouge"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Don't worry, I have Windows XP on my Mac for gaming ;3


 I guess I can accept that.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 6, 2010)

Was so looking forward to play Torchlight in class but the network refuses to make me launch the game properly. So I'll have to resort in something else. ;w;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

I played the Braid demo last night. It's interesting, I suppose. The time-reversing thing is kind of neat and all, I just wish I had some more super powers. 

I also hate jumping on monsters to kill them. That's so 1985. 

A fun game, to be sure, but from what I've seen and what I've heard it's overrated.  I might get the extended demo.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played the Braid demo last night. It's interesting, I suppose. The time-reversing thing is kind of neat and all, I just wish I had some more super powers.
> 
> I also hate jumping on monsters to kill them. That's so 1985.
> 
> A fun game, to be sure, but from what I've seen and what I've heard it's overrated.  I might get the extended demo.


While the puzzle/platforming game in Braid was enough to entertain and challenge most players, it was the game's narrative that earned it the glowing reviews and praise it has received.  If you have only played the demo, all you got from the narrative was pieces of a couple puzzles and a few paragraphs of text to read.

I would say if you aren't compelled enough to buy it from the demo, then the extended demo is fine.  If it ends up impressing you enough you can always buy it after, but if you stop playing it all together now you won't touch the game again most likely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

Depends on how much it is, I suppose. I mean, I started Torchlight on the extended demo and even though it's against everything I've ever done in my entire life, I actually bought the game later. 

I like progressing in abilities in strength in the games I play--noticeably progressing--which keeps me from liking quite a number of modern games that just present more and more challenge to you and you remain static. I'm not sure if I'll like it enough to buy it, but I'll definitely give it another shot.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Depends on how much it is, I suppose. I mean, I started Torchlight on the extended demo and even though it's against everything I've ever done in my entire life, I actually bought the game later.
> 
> I like progressing in abilities in strength in the games I play--noticeably progressing--which keeps me from liking quite a number of modern games that just present more and more challenge to you and you remain static. I'm not sure if I'll like it enough to buy it, but I'll definitely give it another shot.


Each world in Braid presents a new presents a new twist on the time manipulation mechanic which you could say are basically new abilities, but they don't carry over to other levels or anything.

The game is also like 5-7 hours long if you don't get stuck on the puzzles for too terribly long.  In Braid's case I don't really feel like I need my character to have all kinds of crazy skills.  Braid is a platformer with time manipulation twists and I felt it explored that idea thoroughly while at the same time not being bloated with filler content.

Okay I need to shut up about Braid now.  Beat Dragon Age finally, so the next PC game I play will be either Torchlight or Trine.  Before either of those I am probably going to play some shitty console games for a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

The game is very interesting, and the time manipulation thing is quite fun I will say, and I do enjoy a good puzzle. I'm just skeptical on the value of the game is all. The only games I've liked that didn't have those other things I mentioned are things like Tetris (which I've played for years) or some platform games on rare occasion like Out of this World or Flashback--though there was some progression in skills on those.

Puzzle games are kinda fun to play when you've got nothing better to do, but I almost would never buy one. We'll see how this one goes for me though, maybe I'll be converted.


----------



## Helix (Jan 25, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I also installed this obscure Russian survival horror/adventure game called The Void.  Came out late last year and I have a thing for obscure eastern european/russian pc games, so we'll see how this goes.  First five minutes were really weird so that is a good sign.



There is another obscure russian survival horror/first-person shooter game I seen that looks pretty good. I haven't played it myself, but I was watching a friend of mine play it. The game is called _Cryostasis_, and it came out about a year ago. Very weird and interesting from what I saw. No idea if you played it already, just thought I throw that out there.

Anyways, I decided to purchase Bioshock 2. I have never played the first one, but pre-purchasing it on Steam gives you the first Bioshock for free. I went with a 4-pack group, so it actually only costed $33.75 for the game (two games in this case). It seems like a game I could enjoy, and I've heard nothing but great things about the first one. 

But now, I got to save my money for a couple of PS3 games coming out in March/April.


----------



## acluett (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys I'm gonna be getting a PS3 soon (finally). And I'm trying to decide what to get for it!I'm already set on MGS4, that's the main reason I'm getting the system. Say supposing I only want to spend the money on two or three others, what should I get?Not in to sports games. And I already got MW2 and GTA4 on PC.Go ahead and throw em out there; I'd love to hear some 'unknown' awesome games for PS3 as well, not just the big hits.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Helix (Jan 25, 2010)

^Uh... wrong thread, but Uncharted and Demon's Souls are good games. So is Infamous.



Stumpy said:


> Yeah, seriously if you have avoided spoilers until now you should beat the first Bioshock asap.



Yup, I steered clear of spoilers. All I know is Big Daddy is pretty cool or something, yeah?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 27, 2010)

Psychonauts for $2.  Go buy it.


----------



## Helix (Feb 12, 2010)

THQ Pack is $50 once again on Steam. It is definitely worth the purchase if you have none of the games since you save $300 dollars.

And bump.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh, hello PC Gaming Thread.

Have you played Bioshock yet Helix?


----------



## Helix (Feb 12, 2010)

^Oh yeah, I beat the first and second already. They were really enjoyable. I had the most fun in the second game since the combat just felt a lot smoother. The story of the sequel was also interesting from a Big Daddy's point-of-view. I haven't touched the multiplayer yet... not sure if I want to do so.

But besides Bioshock, I caved in and bought Battlefield Bad Company 2.  

I'm liking the beta better than the typical Modern Warfare games too. It's a bit slower-paced and more tactical. I just wish I can play with more than 1x AA, but that's the highest it goes for DX9 on the game. I'm too lazy to backup my stuff to install Windows 7...


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

has anyone tried empire total war yet?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 18, 2010)

Sweet mother of hexagonal grid based games MOTHERFUCKING CIVILIZATION V!!!



Fuck yes.  I didn't they were going to announce the next "real" Civ game until after Civ Network.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe I should get around to playing Civ 4 at some point... or at least the campaign. There is a campaign, right? I only played the tutorial and that's pretty much where I left it at.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 18, 2010)

Uh... I don't know?  I never played or saw a campaign.  When individual matches against computers take 8 hours, who needs shitty campaigns ;3

They have special scenarios set up to resemble history and some fantasy situations which would probably be the closest they have to a campaign.  I really thought just playing normal matches against computers was amazing enough.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 22, 2010)

Heads up PC gamers.  Introversion's new game, Subversion, has finally been revealed.





As is always the case with Introversion games, I don't think I've ever quite played a game like what they claim Subversion will be.  Can't wait to actually play it.


----------



## Helix (Feb 23, 2010)

^Interesting game there.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 24, 2010)

Get your spankin' new Steam beta client (completely new UI and shit) by going to File>Settings>Beta Opt-In>SteamUI  or whatever.  Shit is hot and has been necessary for a while now.


----------



## Helix (Feb 24, 2010)

The new look for Steam really is nice. I just have a problem with parts of the library feature, particularly the grids for the games. It's not really a huge deal, but the overall look to my games do not flow well when they have these small-looking icons for my non-Steam games. I'm hoping they'll add some type of default template for non-steam games, or allow us to change the icons ourselves. Besides that, I like how the detail listing shows all the friends that have the game or achievements you earned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Heads up PC gamers. Introversion's new game, Subversion, has finally been revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All I see is a bunch of weird floor plans. I don't get it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All I see is a bunch of weird floor plans. I don't get it.


If you weren't lazy and clicked my link you would have seen:



			
				Introversion said:
			
		

> Subversion is going to be set in a modern High Tech environment, with you taking "mission control" over a team of skilled operatives in a hostile High Security building. You will be using Sabotage, Social Engineering and Grifting, custom Electrical and Mechanical devices, Distractions, Hacking, Stealth, Acrobatics, Precision demolitions, Trickery, whatever gets the job done. In the best case scenarios your enemies will never know you were even there. When things go wrong, a well prepared escape plan and well timed precision violence will get you out of a tight spot - or maybe not.
> 
> Anyone who's a fan of Introversion will know we love our movies, and many of our games are inspired by some truly great ones. Subversion's key movie influences would be high tech Heist movies like Oceans 11, Mission Impossible (the TV series - another old favourite from childhood to sit alongside Wargames and Tron as massively influential on us), Entrapment, Sneakers. You may also see a lot of Uplink in this game - which is no accident, as we've always considered Subversion to be the "Spiritual Sequel" to our debut game.


More info in the link.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds really weird. I didn't see the link the first time I was reading your post. 


Or, maybe I was playing ignorant to help a pal out in getting post count +1? You should be thanking me.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds really weird. I didn't see the link the first time I was reading your post.


These are the guys that made Darwinia and Defcon.  So far, their kind of weird ends up being awesome.  There isn't much there yet, but its enough to interest me.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Or, maybe I was playing ignorant to help a pal out in getting post count +1? You should be thanking me.


Oh, I hadn't thought about it that way.  Thanks, dawg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

You're welcome. 

I'm going to lie and say "maybe I'll check it out" in order to resolve our line of conversation and never have to be held accountable.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I'm going to lie and say "maybe I'll check it out" in order to resolve our line of conversation and never have to be held accountable.


I wouldn't accept any less from you.


----------



## Sindri (Feb 26, 2010)

Well my love/hate relationship with Steam's special offers continues i hate them cause they make me spend more money than i should on them but i love them cause the games are so cheap.  You can't just buy one.  

I've just bought SpellForce 2 gold, i loved the first one so i hope this one is just as good and i'm thinking of getting the platinuim edition for the first one cause there was a second expasion pack for it that i never knew about.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 26, 2010)

I live for the thrill of Steam deals.

In the new Steam client beta, apparently some nerds found some interesting files laying around...



Steam Mac client confirmed!!  Now they just need games to sell on the Mac client.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 28, 2010)

My latest PC gaming obsession:


----------



## Helix (Feb 28, 2010)

^Ah, I have seen that game before, but I believe it was about a year ago. I didn't know it was still in alpha stage...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

Well yeah, its pretty much made by one dude, so this is as indie as indie games get.  I don't mind supporting such an effort even if it takes forever.


----------



## Helix (Mar 1, 2010)

Only one person... then that is quite impressive. I would imagine it being very cumbersome.


----------



## Helix (Mar 3, 2010)

Double post time.

So, I'm curious what Valve is pulling here. They updated Portal the past few days with weird audio files, radio frequency achievement, and altering the ending a bit.

The slight alteration of the ending can be quickly seen here:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2010)

Portal 2 = Episode 3

Think about that one for a while.  Yeeeeeuh.


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2010)

Thread should be retitled "Valve Makes Computer Gaming World Its Bitch."

Steam coming to Mac too.

Shit.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 4, 2010)

TDM said:


> Thread should be retitled "Valve Makes Computer Gaming World Its Bitch."



I agree.

This whole viral campaign that they've started with Portal has been fucking genius so far. I mean to go as far as to update the original game to slightly extend the ending is just too epic. It's gotten a lot of people hyped up for the GDC on March 11 too. All eyes will be on Valve for sure.


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2010)

Of course, people, including myself, will have a bitch fit if Valve doesn't get a move on with Episode 3.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 4, 2010)

I demand a "White Box" with Windows and Mac compatible versions of Half-Life 2 Episode 3 and Portal 2 (unless they are the same thing) and... anything else Valve wants to throw in there.  Since we don't know of anything other than L4D dlc that Valve is releasing this year, we can assume _something_ will be coming for 2010.


----------



## Helix (Mar 4, 2010)

Counter-Strike 2


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2010)

Helix said:


> Counter-Strike 2


They are probably working on that one as well, but I don't see it coming this year. The idea of a Counter Strike 2 doesn't really excite me to be honest. I'm sure once they reveal features and changes they are bringing to the game I would be hyped though.

I would love to have people to compete/play The Hunter with.



"The most realistic hunting game you will ever play". Maybe its the redneck hidden away deep inside me, but I've always wanted to play a realistic hunting game.  The Hunter is the first hunting game to actually attempt what I want from these kinds of games and seems to be everything I could want from it as well.

Anyone else ever have a secret desire for virtual hunting and want to compete with me?


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2010)

Where the hell is Episode 3.


----------



## Helix (Mar 7, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I would love to have people to compete/play The Hunter with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really interested in those types of games... but it reminded me of this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI-gqL4vjmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 8, 2010)

StarCraft WHO?

Me and my bro just bought Dawn of War II got.  We jumped into a multiplayer game and got killed in less than 10 minutes, but then gave the co-op campaign a try and holy shit.  That was really fucking fun. For campaign co-op and whatever "The Last Stand" co-op mode is I believe this game will be amazing.  Still not sure how I feel about no base building in the competitive multiplayer since I am such a Company of Heroes fan.

The only thing StarCraft has over Relic's RTS is Battle.net and a stupid large fan base   I'm even a self-proclaimed Blizzard fanboy. It is downright criminal that the last time I played CoH there were only four thousand players online.


----------



## Helix (Mar 9, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Me and my bro just bought Dawn of War II got.  We jumped into a multiplayer game and got killed in less than 10 minutes, but then gave the co-op campaign a try and holy shit.  That was really fucking fun. For campaign co-op and whatever "The Last Stand" co-op mode is I believe this game will be amazing.  Still not sure how I feel about *no base building* in the competitive multiplayer since I am such a Company of Heroes fan.



The Last Stand is lots of funny. Playing the campaign co-op with a friend is a great addition too. But the one gripe I had is what I put in bold... it just never clicked for me without the base building.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 9, 2010)

Yup. It's just... weird. I remember not knowing how to feel about it back in the Steam open "beta" and it still feels that way. Only played one game, so hopefully I can get over that. I like to try to have faith in Relic's design decisions.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 10, 2010)

Uhh...

So I know this guy... I'll just say I got L4D2, MW2, Empire: Total War, and the Dawn of War 2 expansion on Steam for absolutely nothing. It was kinda of shady and I don't even want to play any of those except Dawn of War, but how the hell am I supposed to say no to that?? He was a high school friend and made an offer I couldn't refuse :S


----------



## TalikX (Mar 10, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Uhh...
> 
> So I know this guy... I'll just say I got L4D2, MW2, Empire: Total War, and the Dawn of War 2 expansion on Steam for absolutely nothing. It was kinda of shady and I don't even want to play any of those except Dawn of War, but how the hell am I supposed to say no to that?? He was a high school friend and made an offer I couldn't refuse :S



He needed the money to buy some drugs


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 10, 2010)

TalikX said:


> He needed the money to buy some drugs


Stumpy does not comment on rumors and speculation.


----------



## Helix (Mar 10, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Uhh...
> 
> So I know this guy... I'll just say I got L4D2, MW2, Empire: Total War, and the Dawn of War 2 expansion on Steam for *absolutely nothing*. It was kinda of shady and I don't even want to play any of those except Dawn of War, but how the hell am I supposed to say no to that?? He was a high school friend and *made an offer* I couldn't refuse :S



 

Perhaps you are leaving something out har? That would be a gift not an offer, so you didn't actually get it for nothing did ye? 

I'd wish to get the DoW2 expansion though... but the last time 30 dollars were spent for an expansion was for Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil. 

But hey, yeah, give me MW2 if you don't want it (kay, I know you can't).


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 11, 2010)

Helix said:


> Perhaps you are leaving something out har? That would be a gift not an offer, so you didn't actually get it for nothing did ye?
> 
> I'd wish to get the DoW2 expansion though... but the last time 30 dollars were spent for an expansion was for Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil.
> 
> But hey, yeah, give me MW2 if you don't want it (kay, I know you can't).


Oh, I've just been watching The Sopranos and they like to make Godfather references all the time ;3 Rubbed off on me I guess.

It was a gift I suppose. I immediately redeemed all the codes to see if they actually worked and was surprised when they did each time. iono FREE GAEMS 

Playing DoW2 makes me want to play CoH  I'm having a hard time adjusting to bullshit melee zerg rushing. That shit pisses me off so much when I set up a turret and two machine gun dudes on a choke point to suppress the fuck out of anything that tries to come in, but they still find a way to plow through all that fire and surround my dudes who can't fight back. Back in DUBYADUBYA TWO we never charged through heavy machine gun fire like that unless we wanted to lose hundreds of men for one capture point. All combat in CoH was ranged iirc.  its tough


----------



## Helix (Mar 11, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Playing DoW2 makes me want to play CoH  I'm having a hard time adjusting to bullshit melee zerg rushing. That shit pisses me off so much when I set up a turret and two machine gun dudes on a choke point to suppress the fuck out of anything that tries to come in, but they still find a way to plow through all that fire and surround my dudes who can't fight back. Back in DUBYADUBYA TWO we never charged through heavy machine gun fire like that unless we wanted to lose hundreds of men for one capture point. All combat in CoH was ranged iirc.  its tough



Yeah... there is obviously more strategy involved in CoH compared to DoW2. Aside from that, just look at the last stand mode. You are one, two, or three people going against a shitload of hordes. You just tank everything and try to rapestomp stuff... feels like they are on steriods. 

I rather have me a CoH last stand mode where you play as the Tiger tank like in the Tiger Ace campaign and freely control the tank to blow everything up.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 11, 2010)

Helix said:


> Yeah... there is obviously more strategy involved in CoH compared to DoW2. Aside from that, just look at the last stand mode. You are one, two, or three people going against a shitload of hordes. You just tank everything and try to rapestomp stuff... feels like they are on steriods.
> 
> I rather have me a CoH last stand mode where you play as the Tiger tank like in the Tiger Ace campaign and freely control the tank to blow everything up.


It is hard to say whether there is "more" or "less" strategy in one strategy game to another, but DoW2 is certainly different. It cuts through all the bullshit in most other RTS and gets right to taking territory and killing fools. I'm just a bit conflicted right now I suppose. Reinstalling CoH over night and will give that another spin to see how much of what I feel is bullshit.

Never got around to picking up Tales of Valor since it didn't add anything significant to the competitive multiplayer. Coop is fun, but nothing makes your heart beat and hands shake quite like serious human competition. ;3

Me and bro were actually playing The Last Stand all night tonight. Got a dude to level 6 or something. Its fun, but not as satisfying (or awesomely frustrating) as normal multiplayer.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2010)

The Square Enix/Eidos week long sale has been weak shit all around. Tomorrow is the last full day of the sale too.

This shit needs to stay on the front page with the rest of the convo threads


----------



## Helix (Mar 12, 2010)

^Isn't there Saturday and Sunday too?

Unless the Friday deals are just the regular weekend deals... I'm expecting Batman AA 66% off tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah right I suppose they could have the weekend deal too. Those should be up soon.

Thanks to recent Valve announcements, I had the thread renamed to better represent what it really was all along for me .


----------



## Helix (Mar 12, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU STEAM

I knew they were gonna put FFXI for sale eventually. It's been over a year since I quit and I had always wanted to play it on the PC instead of PS2. I think my character would be deleted by now, but it's so tempting to join back being only $7.50 + monthly fee. I read they were doing a complete overhaul with making the level cap to 99 and more solo friendly.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2010)

lol. You couldn't pay _me_ to play FFXI.

Kinda funny how its cheaper to buy Batman + Just Cause than it is to buy Batman alone. They are really giving Just Cause away. I would understand if they want to get people interested in the sequel that is about to come out, but I don't think the original Just Cause is good enough these days to make people want a sequel ;o


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally bought Minecraft (at  ), but I don't know if I should wait to play it seriously until multiplayer survival mode is out :S

edit: This video tells me I should play it.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 16, 2010)

Somebody help me. I _want_ to play EverQuest II.


----------



## Helix (Mar 18, 2010)

Mm... EverQuest.... 

Thread needs more PC gamers.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 18, 2010)

Helix said:


> Mm... EverQuest....
> 
> Thread needs more PC gamers.


I've been evangelizing the greatness of PC gaming here for years. These fools don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 18, 2010)

Was playing Metro 2033, but noticed my computer was running louder than normal and felt warmer than normal. The game kept locking up on me which is why I started worrying to begin with, but its probably just a problem with the game. Up until a few hours ago I was also being affected by a widescreen bug that made the game unplayable. With that fixed, I was just starting to enjoy the game and the lock ups started happening too frequently.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 18, 2010)

You don't happen to have an Nvidia card that you just recently updated the drivers to 196.75, do you? Although they have an updated driver now that won't cause cards to overheat.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an ati card. Just played about an hour more and late in the session I got one lock up like the others. The screen goes black, gives me some checker computer death pattern, then resumes the game. I should probably look into this.

Cool game so far though. It looks and feels far too good to be an obscure Russian shooter, but occasionally some of the STALKER-esque jank shows up. I kinda like that kinda of jank here and there ;3

edit: Ick. Last session with Metro 2033 tonight wasn't so hot. I'm getting worried about this game now...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 19, 2010)

I wanted to get Assassins Creed 2 but the drm is ridiculous so I am boycotting Ubisoft. I refuse to get MW2 because I heard their are a lot of hackers on the PC version and no dedicated servers. Anybody have Battlefield Bad Company 2. How is it, never had experience with this series before. How long do you think it will take till their are sales for it. I don't want to pay full price if a sale is around the corner.


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

^Well, Bad Company 2 just came out 2 weeks ago. There won't be a sale for it for awhile. Plus, they are getting rid of the DRM on it. Not sure if they done so already.

Overall, it's a good game though. Its single player is great, but it's not Modern Warfare level.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 19, 2010)

The single player campaign isn't as good as MW2, but IMO the multiplayer exceeds it. So much chaos, really no safe place to hide.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2010)

PC gaming thread bump.

I'm loving a lot of what EverQuest 2 has shown me so far. Seems like I'm in a pretty awesome casual guild. Got a StarCraft 2 beta to play on, but playing that is depressing and only makes me want to play Company of Heroes. Instead of playing Company of Heroes I play Dawn of War II now and then.

Minecraft is still awesome, but I will wait till it is out of alpha stage at least to mess with it much more.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Atari is coming to gog.com....hopefully this means great games like Planescape Torment are coming.  The game is supposed to be so great, but you can't even find it.  Not to mention Baldur's Gate.  Still waiting for more of Monolith's catalouge to appear on GOG.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 29, 2010)

I wish I bought games off GOG, but most of those games are just too old and too obscure for me to drop ~$10 or w/e on. Much respect for the site though.

I just totally lost two hours of my life in what felt like an instant to Dawn of War II's Last Stand mode. Had a team of three going to 16 out of 20 enemy waves. Before tonight the furthest I had ever gotten was 9. Shit is great.

Seems like I am going to enjoy DoW2 for the Campaign and co-op rather than the competitive multiplayer.


----------



## Helix (Mar 30, 2010)

Midweek Madness on Steam - $15 for all the Quake games except Quake IV. 

Not a bad friggen deal. I only own Quake IV, and I use to love playing the older ones.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 30, 2010)

Helix said:


> Midweek Madness on Steam - $15 for all the Quake games except Quake IV.
> 
> Not a bad friggen deal. I only own Quake IV, and I use to love playing the older ones.


I couldn't go back and play those games for their single player content tbh, and with Quake Live available for free instantly in my browser I don't even feel much of a need to buy any of those for multiplayer.

I don't have much of a nostalgia boner for Quake anyway.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually some of GOG's games are not THAT old.  Like Postal 2.  I consider many of them gaming history, the progenitors of the great games today.  Considering if you go to Amazon to buy some of those games used, they are $80+.  Considering they are classics and are just not available anymore, except from sites like impulse, steam and GoG

I know once I build my new computer, I will be spending TONS of money at GoG and Impulse...maybe even STEAM (although I hate STEAM)


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2010)

You hate Steam? You _hate_ Steam?? *Steam*???

I don't even know how to respond to that. I thought you liked PC games? I don't know where PC gaming would be without Steam.

Haven't been doing much PC gaming outside of DoWII a couple days ago. Lost interest in EverQuest II after I hit level 30 it seems. Questing is just too much of a chore and grinding doesn't reward me with gear to keep me strong enough to fight anymore.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone get the expansion to Mount & Blade yet? Thoughts? I'm iffy right now.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Anyone get the expansion to Mount & Blade yet? Thoughts? I'm iffy right now.


Oh its already out? I never got around to buying the first M&B, but always wanted to. I'll keep an eye out for sales on this one for now ;3


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> You hate Steam? You _hate_ Steam?? *Steam*???
> 
> I don't even know how to respond to that. I thought you liked PC games? I don't know where PC gaming would be without Steam.
> 
> Haven't been doing much PC gaming outside of DoWII a couple days ago. Lost interest in EverQuest II after I hit level 30 it seems. Questing is just too much of a chore and grinding doesn't reward me with gear to keep me strong enough to fight anymore.



I hate STEAM because it was the first major online activation DRM.  Now a bunch of companies have followed suit.  Places like Impulse and GOG sell you games online with minimal or NO DRM.  Not to mention, if I can buy a boxed copy of a game, I will.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't like Steam because they make me buy lots of their stuff during sales.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

Quake I was cash, what you talkin' 'bout, Stumpy?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2010)

I just totally missed the Quake boat is all. I own the classic Doom games on Steam and still go back and play them now and then, but I went from Doom to shitty console shooters like Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, and then Halo.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I liked Quake 2 much much more than Quake.  The Quake 2 story line has become the standard Quake story line now too.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I just totally missed the Quake boat is all. I own the classic Doom games on Steam and still go back and play them now and then, but I went from Doom to shitty console shooters like Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, and then Halo.



Goldeneye is far from shitty and Perfect Dark is even better. Halo is understandable but it is a decent fps.

I miss Call of Duty 2, Unreal Tournament and Counter-strike.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 4, 2010)

There is a Goldeneye mod for the Source engine...Goldeneye with a mouse and keyboard...isn't that sweet?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 4, 2010)

I remember playing Goldeneye on my 64 without a memory card. That meant the Dam level over and over again.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of you guys get Beat Hazard or Plain Sight on Steam? They're both pretty fun, especially Beat Hazard. It's much more fun compared to AudioSurf, imo.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2010)

Went inactive for a while and missed some of the posts here.


The World said:


> Goldeneye is far from shitty and Perfect Dark is even better. Halo is understandable but it is a decent fps.
> 
> I miss Call of Duty 2, Unreal Tournament and Counter-strike.


Goldeneye and Perfect Dark on 64 are pretty much unplayable by today's standards. I've tried. The original Halo is dated, but still fun to play for me at least since the controls still make sense and the game's framerate is relatively stable compared to N64 shooters.

I kinda miss the days where people played a multiplayer game because it was fun and less because they needed to level up or earn some silly kind of achievement for the game. I need to boot up CSSource again one of these days.


HOOfan_1 said:


> There is a Goldeneye mod for the Source engine...Goldeneye with a mouse and keyboard...isn't that sweet?


If I wanted to play that kind of game these days, I would play Perfect Dark on 360 especially since it has Goldeneye maps and guns.


FFLN said:


> Any of you guys get Beat Hazard or Plain Sight on Steam? They're both pretty fun, especially Beat Hazard. It's much more fun compared to AudioSurf, imo.


I've seen a demo on Giant Bomb for Plain Sight and it looked entertaining enough, but I am not really in need of multiplayer games right now.


----------



## Helix (Apr 21, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Any of you guys get Beat Hazard or Plain Sight on Steam? They're both pretty fun, especially Beat Hazard. It's much more fun compared to AudioSurf, imo.



I got Beat Hazard. I never really had fun with Asteriod, but this game is very addicting. And I agree, I think it is more fun than AudioSurf because there's more action to it and flashing lights. However, the subtle changes to the game based on the music are more noticeable in AudioSurf than Beat Hazard.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> W
> If I wanted to play that kind of game these days, I would play Perfect Dark on 360 especially since it has Goldeneye maps and guns.



and you would still be playing it without a mouse and keyboard...hopefully the NEXT next gen consoles will enable mouse and keyboard support for games.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2010)

HOOfan_1 said:


> and you would still be playing it without a mouse and keyboard...hopefully the NEXT next gen consoles will enable mouse and keyboard support for games.


Eh, that's not why I play console games. PC, console, handhelds, and cellphones all have their own niches in gaming to fill. I'm as much of a PC gamer as the next guy, but I expect a different kind of experience out of my PC games.

Goldeneye Source is a novelty at best for me.

Mac gaming is almost real again


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

Updating the PC/Mac gaming thread with a PC ass PC gaaaaaaaaame!!


----------



## Helix (May 3, 2010)

^Ah, that's the game you posted about awhile ago? Definitely looks interesting... I don't know if I want to pay $26 for it, but I guess its worth it since you get two copies.

Anyways, I read that Starcraft II is coming out in July. Now, I never played Starcraft before, so would I enjoy a game like this? My only experiences with RTS games are Company of Heroes, Dawn of War, and Empires (which I all liked).


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2010)

If you play it, get ready for fast-paced RTS action... unless both you and your opponent happen to not feel like playing it that way, then it could become somewhat long and drawn out.


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2010)

Helix said:


> Anyways, I read that Starcraft II is coming out in July. Now, I never played Starcraft before, so would I enjoy a game like this? My only experiences with RTS games are Company of Heroes, Dawn of War, and Empires (which I all liked).


StarCraft II is fast paced - it's pretty much fuck or be fucked. Not for the feint of heart.


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

If he's played Company of Heroes online, he knows what a fast paced RTS plays like. Fuck yall Starcraft shit. SCII is the first Blizzard game I am passing (at least temporarily) on. 

If you like RTS and don't mind traveling back in time 10 years or so SCII would probably be a good use of your $60.

Also, the game I posted that video for wasn't the game I mentioned a while back. They both have a top down minimalistic art style, but are completely different games.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2010)

I'm just getting SC2 for the UMS maps.  They were epic.  All them bounds and DragonballZ maps.  I wasted countless hours on them.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I'm just getting SC2 for the UMS maps.  They were epic.  All them bounds and DragonballZ maps.  I wasted countless hours on them.


Yeah, I thought the same for a while, but unless some seriously fun high quality shit comes from the mod community, I would rather spend my time in real games rather than janky SCII mods.  I'll keep my eye on that stuff though.

Here's another PC ass PC game:


I will fucking buy Mount and Blade this time around. Never bought the original even with Steam sales, but with the addition of multiplayer I simply cannot refuse.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2010)

I expect the mod community to create more crack.  They always deliver.


----------



## Helix (May 4, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Also, the game I posted that video for wasn't the game I mentioned a while back. They both have a top down minimalistic art style, but are completely different games.



Oh, okay. I was thinking of this game you posted. They look kinda similar except the art/style is completely different.



Stumpy said:


> Heads up PC gamers.  Introversion's new game, Subversion, has finally been revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyways, I am not too sure about Starcraft II. I definitely love CoH, but I never really played any pub matches. So, I may not be as good as I think I am in RTS games. I'll probably get thrashed on SCII.

Edit: Pay-what-you-want sale for 5 indie games, including Penumbra and World of Goo, over at


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2010)

omg I'm on Steam... on my Mac...


----------



## Helix (May 28, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Splinter Cell Elite Echelon Pack going for only 45 dollars on Steam. I'm pretty heated about this since I paid 75 dollars just three weeks ago.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 3, 2010)

How's Battlefield Bad Company 2?

I'm in the mood to buy a game legit, and I'm checking that out...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2010)

THe best fucking game I've ever played. Beats out even my epic experience of call of duty 4 in all its glory. But yeah, it's fucking epic that's all I can say.

The maps are HUGE. about 10 times bigger, no wait, 20 times bigger than regular cod 4 maps (I haven't played mw2 cause it's shit for pc, so i can't compare).

You can pilot helicopters, boats, tanks, atvs, drones, etc...

More realistic than cod 4, with an actual health bar.
controls are very smooth.
sniping is much harder than in cod 4.
and of course, the creme of the game, the graphics. surreal...

if you don't have a nvidia 8800 GT or above, don't bother playing it cause it'll lag even on the lowest settings.

the processor doesn't really matter, you don't need quad core.

but yeah really intense requirements. 260 GTX is recommended!!


----------



## Ippy (Jun 3, 2010)

Shit, I forgot about system requirements.

My processor's good to go for any game, but my vid card is shit.  Getting a new one isn't a priority (in a month I'll be back to school and studystudystudy anyway).

Fuck it, I'll have to live without...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah i know what u mean. i just had a 9800 and i had to upgrade to gtx 260 when I saw the system requirements. good thing the summer is coming up for me.


----------



## TDM (Jun 3, 2010)

Revisiting a custom campaign or two from WarCraft 3.

Really extraordinary game - its only crime was that it wasn't StarCraft 2   :|


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> yeah i know what u mean. i just had a 9800 and i had to upgrade to gtx 260 when I saw the system requirements. good thing the summer is coming up for me.



I run everything max for BC2 with a 9800GT, and it is smooth. If I remember, it runs at 50+ FPS. Though, I am running it with DX9.

Anyways, I'm going to try out this free weekend for Shattered Horizons since I finally upgraded to Windows 7 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

Bumpage. 

E3 took the wind out of the PC thread. Good thing PCs can never fail there.

Civilization V is looking good so far. Anyone plan on getting it? 

Also, Steam is doing an EA week for some sales. I never played Dead Space, and the sequel looks somewhat interesting. If it goes on sale, would it be a good purchase?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 23, 2010)

Helix said:


> Anyways, I'm going to try out this free weekend for Shattered Horizons since I finally upgraded to Windows 7 a couple weeks ago.


Shattered Horizons was hot enough shit for me to buy. For a multiplayer only game without the annoyance of having to unlock all the fun stuff, it is really fun.


Helix said:


> Bumpage.
> 
> E3 took the wind out of the PC thread. Good thing PCs can never fail there.
> 
> ...


Civ4 changed my gaming life, so Civ5 is a must buy for me. Don't know if I will be getting it on launch though.

I've been out of town since E3 week and still am, but I want to get back to supporting this thread. We are getting close to the thousand post milestone ;3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Starcraft II seems meh-okay, lots of potential.

Just waiting for Diablo III. PC bores me. :taichou


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2010)

Expletives:


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YOU STEAM!!!!!




My money is going to get raped for the next 10 days most likely.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 24, 2010)

Once i get a good laptop I'm going to get the civilisation games. That game is addicting. I really love it.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 24, 2010)

Just got myself Clive Barker's Jericho from the Steam sale, as well as a couple of other games. Low rating, but it still looks good.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fuck you Valve. I'm broke right now. FUCK YOU VALVE.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 25, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck you Valve. I'm broke right now. FUCK YOU VALVE.



I loled at their warnings against going outside.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 27, 2010)

Picked up the  and . Fuck.

Played Painkiller years ago and loooved it, but that was back when I still pirated most of my games. I finally got around to buying this amazing game ;3


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuuuuuuck 87% off Introversion Pack fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck I need that.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

I... NEED it.


----------



## Helix (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a feeling the Introversion pack will go to $2.50 tomorrow or Sunday. 

Meanwhile, The Misadventures of PB Winterbottom has been my best purchase so far. It is tons of fun.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2010)

It's my 21st birthday.

Somebody gift me games on Steam


----------



## The Boss (Jul 10, 2010)

What are you looking at Stumpy?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2010)

Serious Sam HD 2 is the weekend sale right now and that's pretty hot. Oldschool "shoot anything that moves while bunny hopping" PC shooters hold a special place in my heart ;3

There is always the  and  lists too if you want to get me something special .  Those who gift will be remembered when other similar special occasions come up. With the low price and convenience of Steam gifting us PC gamers should be a more giving community.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> It's my 21st birthday.
> 
> Somebody gift me games on Steam



Gift me something bruh. Cancers gotta' stick together.

And what's your Steam ID?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2010)

What you Steam ID??

Maybe the boss can tell us what worked when she added me. It should be either elohelzilla or lolzilla and my current display name on steam will be Stacy.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2010)

Mother fuck. For serious someone should gift me serious sam 2 while its on sale for $10  I'm waiting fort my new debit card to come in the mail I'll totally buy you a $10 game in return. Sadface. I'm pathetic lol.

FUCKING STEAM SALES


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Serious Sam HD 2 is the weekend sale right now and that's pretty hot. Oldschool "shoot anything that moves while bunny hopping" PC shooters hold a special place in my heart ;3
> 
> There is always the  and  lists too if you want to get me something special .  Those who gift will be remembered when other similar special occasions come up. With the low price and convenience of Steam gifting us PC gamers should be a more giving community.



Just tell me what game you want under $10 and I'll gift it to you. I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Helix (Jul 11, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> It's my 21st birthday.
> 
> Somebody gift me games on Steam



Happy birthday, mang. I'd totally gift you something, but I am low on money.


----------



## Altron (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally got steam and I am surprised at how cheap some games are, pretty unfortunate my wallet is gonna be raped .

Looking for friends , my SteamID is: PinoyBomber


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Just tell me what game you want under $10 and I'll gift it to you. I'm feeling generous.


If Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter is still on sale when you read this, that is my current Steam obsession. If not, forget I ever stooped low enough to ask people in my PC gaming thread for handouts.

Ok ok. My birthweekend is over. I promise to stop being a pathetic e-beggar now. But I don't know how generous I'm going to be feeling when it is all you fool's turn to be gifted  (except for maybe The Boss here obviously ;3)



Altron said:


> Finally got steam and I am surprised at how cheap some games are, pretty unfortunate my wallet is gonna be raped .
> 
> Looking for friends , my SteamID is: PinoyBomber


It's a good kind of rape. Trust me.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

Check your email *Stumpy*! :ho


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2010)

Serious Sam HD 

Game is crazy. With that and Painkiller installed on my laptop I can always have my "shoot anything that moves" needs satisfied.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2010)

League of Legends League of Legends League of Legends


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm back home and ready for some PC gaming that isn't League of Legends... As soon as I find out what the fuck is wrong with my desktop rig


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 21, 2010)

Fixed my desktop. Apparently the hard drive died. In the decade or so I've been an active computer user this is my first experience with a hard drive dying even though I hear about it all the time. I should probably look into a warranty information on the old one or something.

In the process or reinstalling my Steam library.


----------



## Helix (Jul 21, 2010)

So, who has been playing Alien Swarm? If you haven't played it yet, why the hell not? It is friggen free, it is a top-down shooter, made by Valve, and it is free.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2010)

And it's awesome.

and it's free.

Goddamn I love Steam.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't know it existed. 

I don't have Steam installed, but I think I have an account still from when they forced me to make it to play Half-Life 2.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 21, 2010)

PC's should get Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't play Alien Swarm - whenever I try to join a public game, I get stuck on trying to establish a connection. I took a 2 hour nap, came back, and it said that I lost the connection to Steam


----------



## Helix (Jul 22, 2010)

^Yeah, there has been a lot of issues with the game. Luckily, no problems here.

Is it bad that I want to try this game only for the text to speech?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv6RbEOlqRo&playnext_from=TL&videos=IgmHCKUAg6c&feature=recentf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone a fan of Sid Meier's Civilization? I have some questions :3

(It's the only one I've ever liked and new edition coming September so I want to start playing it again; haven't played since Civ II)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I installed Steam, tried out the demo for Mass Effect 2, and then rage uninstalled.


----------



## Helix (Jul 31, 2010)

No mention of the best multiplayer game to hit steam.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2010)

Though I know Worms is best on PC, I have had my fill of it for a good while on Xbox Live Arcade.


----------



## Helix (Aug 2, 2010)

Xfire has been bought out. I was not expecting this. It better not turn to crap.


----------



## Minh489 (Aug 2, 2010)

I need some help deciding which is best for gaming

AMD Phenom II 45nm quad core processor. Stock speed is 2.8 Ghz. It can overclock. These will run stable at 3.5 Ghz.
.
Copper high performance cpu cooler

4 GB of high speed G-Skill memory

850W power supply

2 x 500GB 7200rpm SATA drives in RAID0

ATI Radeon 5770 DirectX 11 GB video card

Avermedia HDTV tuner card (use with Windows Media center!)

DVDRW SATA drive

Windows 7 Professional 64 bit

Thermaltake V9 gamer case w/ side window & large quiet cooling fan

*OR *

 - The Tower

 - DVD Burner x2(2 of these installed)

 - CPU cooler(Keeps the amd cooled at 25-28 degrees Celsius)

 - 250 gig Hard Drive 

 - Motherboard 

 - AMD Dual Core x2 6000+ 2x1mb l2 cache

 - 3 gigs of 
DDR2 OCZ memory 

 - The graphics card

*OR*

CPU..................................Intel 2.83GHz Quad Core

MOTHERBOARD...........Gygabyte GA-EP45-UD3L - 

RAM.................................2GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz

HARD DRIVES...............640GB Western Digital Caviar Green Hard Drive AND 40GB Hard Drive (Don't know the specs. I use this drive for the OS)

VIDEO CARD.................512MB GeForce 9600 GT

OPTICAL DRIVE............CD-RW / DVD ROM Drive

COOLOING.....................Zalman CPU Fan & Heatsink

CASE................................Apevia X-Master Media Center Case & 500W Power Supply

OS.....................................Windows 7 Ultimate 

*OR*

750gb hard drive
8gb 800mhz ddr2 ram
2.4 ghz intel quad core processor
8800 geforce gt videocard
sound blaster audigy se soundcard
cardreader
2 disk drives both can read and write both cd's and dvd's
500w power supply
nvidia 680I motherboard


----------



## blackbird (Aug 2, 2010)

Helix said:


> No mention of the best multiplayer game to hit steam.



At first it looked like another generic Armageddon copy, and I thought to myself... why?



Then I noticed the worms were wearing hats.


----------



## Helix (Aug 2, 2010)

@Minh489: How much money you plan on shelling out? Your first set of specs looks like the best, but it might cost you the most. I don't see a motherboard anywhere in there though.


----------



## Minh489 (Aug 2, 2010)

@Helix: I'm willing to spend 800. The first one is the most expensive and its only 775. How does the second one compare to the rest?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 3, 2010)

Helix said:


> Xfire has been bought out. I was not expecting this. It better not turn to crap.


Looks like they lost a stupid amount of core team members because of the buy out, so get ready to transfer your game hours to Raptr 

I wish more people played serious Sam online


----------



## Helix (Aug 3, 2010)

Minh489 said:


> @Helix: I'm willing to spend 800. The first one is the most expensive and its only 775. How does the second one compare to the rest?



With everything you listed, the first one will be the best then.

The second set you posted is trading a quad core for a dual core. And the 8400GS is a weak video card compared to the 5770. 

The third set is iffy; you could probably get a better video card and more RAM. It's also missing a power supply. Lastly, is there a point to having a mere 40GB harddrive?

The fourth set is not bad if you want to spend less. I been using a stock Q6600 for awhile, but I plan on upgrading to something newer whenever I can. I'm also using a 9800GT, it's a budget card but it performs well on max settings for most games. It can't play something like GTA4 or Just Cause 2 on max settings though.



Stumpy said:


> Looks like they lost a stupid amount of core team members because of the buy out, so get ready to transfer your game hours to Raptr
> 
> I wish more people played serious Sam online



Maybe... I don't know many people that use Raptr, so I'll see what happens with xfire first.

The First or Second Encounter? I only have the first one, and I don't really play it for the deathmatch games. Although, I did have fun co-oping the main story mode before. I'll probably pick up the Second Encounter when it goes on sale for around $5.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 3, 2010)

Helix said:


> The First or Second Encounter? I only have the first one, and I don't really play it for the deathmatch games. Although, I did have fun co-oping the main story mode before. I'll probably pick up the Second Encounter when it goes on sale for around $5.


Yeah I only have the Second Encounter right now. It's not something I would take seriously, but there are some cool versus game types and stuff.

Also, I kinda want some Steam cheevos but a lot of these are online only


----------



## Helix (Aug 5, 2010)

So... I decided to finally buy Minecraft, and I don't know what the heck I am doing.


----------



## Minh489 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok after about a few weeks of searching and think I've narrowed down what I can get. Rank them please.

For $600
AMD Athlon II X4 2.6GHz Quad-Core Processor 
ASROCK 785G Micro ATX AMD AM3 Motherboard 
ATI 4850 HD 512mb DX 10.1 High Def HDMI graphics processor w/800 stream processors, HDMI, DVI, VGA. This is a high end graphics card that scores 7.2 out of 7.9 in Windows 7 ratings. 

Rosewill Black Ultra High Gloss Finished MicroATX Computer Case with 400W ATX 2.2 12V Power Supply 
CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 16000MHZ Desktop Memory 
Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB SATA Hard Drive 
LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Black SATA 
Logitech Standard Deluxe 250 Desktop Keyboard & Mouse 
Windows 7 64 Bit Premium 

For $550

AMD Athlon II X4 620 Propus 2.6GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor 
A-DATA 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory 
Asus Radeon HD 4670 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Video Card 
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 
HEC Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 585W Power Supply 
LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Black SATA 22x Speed 

For $475

Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium (64-bit) 
Processor: AMD Phenom X4 9750 Quad-Core Processor 
Processor Speed: 2.40GHz 
RAM Installed: Max RAM Supported 8GB DDR2-800 SDRAM 
Hard Drive: 750GB 7,200RPM Serial ATA Hard Drive 
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500GS 
Wireless Network Features 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless Network 

Level 2 Cache 2MB Level 2 Cache 
Front Side Bus 1800MHz System Bus 
Memory Configuration (4) 2GB DIMM Memory Modules 
Memory Slots Available (0) Available 240-pin DIMM Slots 
Multimedia Drive LightScribe SuperMulti DVD Burner 
Display Type Display Not Included 
Video Card Memory Up to 2558MB Total Available Graphics Memory 
Sound Card High Definition Audio Chipset 
Sound Output Mode 7.1 Channel Surround Sound 
Network Features 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network


----------



## Helix (Aug 13, 2010)

Minh489 said:


> Ok after about a few weeks of searching and think I've narrowed down what I can get. Rank them please.
> 
> For $600
> AMD Athlon II X4 2.6GHz Quad-Core Processor
> ...



Pay more money, you get better performance. Top to bottom, you ranked them yourself just fine. 

The bottom one isn't so bad; just swap out the 9500GS for the 4850 or 9800GT(X). You'll probably be spending near the $550 value if that's the case.

Are you planning on building the PC yourself, or are these specs from PCs at a store?


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone else played Alien Swarm yet? It's that new free game on the Source engine Valve have developed.

It's pretty good.


----------



## Helix (Aug 15, 2010)

^Yeah, I think I played through the campaign about 10 times already. I just need to beat the last two maps on Insane to get that one achievement...


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Fuck yeah Quake pack for $7.49 on Steam. I wish I knew about the Doom sale when that happened


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2010)

I just heard of this game on Steam, but


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2010)

Fuck year, Portal 2 plans to have cross platform co-op with PC and PS3.


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2010)

Now, who isn't buying Worms again?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 24, 2010)

Helix said:


> So... I decided to finally buy Minecraft, and I don't know what the heck I am doing.


Oh shit I missed this post. I am a fucking Minecraft fiend. Started running like shit on my laptop recently though, so the quality of my recent sessions has gone down. Also waiting for Survival Multiplayer to become playable.


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Oh shit I missed this post. I am a fucking Minecraft fiend. Started running like shit on my laptop recently though, so the quality of my recent sessions has gone down. Also waiting for Survival Multiplayer to become playable.



Survival Multiplayer does look like fun. I haven't been playing recently myself.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2010)

Helix said:


> Survival Multiplayer does look like fun. I haven't been playing recently myself.


Notch, the dev, has been out of town for what feels like ages and very little work has been done on any aspect of Minecraft 

Played some  yesterday. The moment I entered their apartment in the game and saw three posters of classic Lucas Arts adventure games on the wall I knew I liked the game. Also the game is free and very funny if you like adventure game and game industry humor.

I have an extra gift copy of  from the recent bundle sale. You want it Helix? Fun little indie multiplayer game.


----------



## Helix (Aug 30, 2010)

I was thinking about buying Plain Sight, but I never got around to actually purchasing it. If you have absolutely no one else to give it to, I'll take it I suppose. I don't have anything to give you though, except I have an extra copy of Half-Life 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2010)

Helix said:


> I was thinking about buying Plain Sight, but I never got around to actually purchasing it. If you have absolutely no one else to give it to, I'll take it I suppose. I don't have anything to give you though, except I have an extra copy of Half-Life 2.


I don't expect anything in return. I got my copy and gave two worthy friends their copies. You are one of the more prominent participants in the PC gaming thread, so this is your reward and incentive to keep contributing ;3


----------



## Helix (Aug 30, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I don't expect anything in return. I got my copy and gave two worthy friends their copies. You are one of the more prominent participants in the PC gaming thread, so this is your reward and incentive to keep contributing ;3



Yeah, I really wish more people would post here.

If you wanna add me, my steam id is helixfc3s.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2010)

Helix said:


> Yeah, I really wish more people would post here.
> 
> If you wanna add me, my steam id is helixfc3s.


Yup I added you, but Steam on Mac is being difficult and not loading my gifts or my friends list right now.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2010)

Sent you that Steam friend request and it added someone named uchiha73. Is that you? If so, you haven't accepted yet and thus haven't gotten your free game


----------



## Helix (Sep 1, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Sent you that Steam friend request and it added someone named uchiha73. Is that you? If so, you haven't accepted yet and thus haven't gotten your free game



Mmm... Really? I don't see any friend request. What's your steam id? Maybe I'll add you instead.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2010)

Helix said:


> Mmm... Really? I don't see any friend request. What's your steam id? Maybe I'll add you instead.


Try adding elohelzilla. My in game name will be Stacy.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2010)

Played some Altitude with my bro and a friend over the free weekend. Wow that game is way more fun than it should be. I might have to buy it for $5 while it is on sale


----------



## Helix (Sep 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Played some Altitude with my bro and a friend over the free weekend. Wow that game is way more fun than it should be. I might have to buy it for $5 while it is on sale



Really? I was thinking of getting it, but it didn't look all that enticing.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2010)

Helix said:


> Really? I was thinking of getting it, but it didn't look all that enticing.


I played it solo back on another free weekend and didn't think much of it. My bro had already purchased it, so I figured it would be fun to play it now and then with him. It looks like a pretty dumb game, and in many ways is, but anything can be fun with friends I guess.

So close to 1000 posts in this wonderful thread of PC gaming.


----------



## Helix (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone played Amnesia yet? I heard it is pretty friggen creepy. I should've bought it when it was 20% off on Steam.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm a super fan of the games the developer of Amnesia's last three games, so I will buy Amnesia without a doubt. I don't have the money right now, but my bro bought it during the sale. Whenever I have the time I will play it on his account ;3

I'm fairly certain I will love it.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 8, 2010)

So, ?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> So, ?


Shit sucks, kid. 

Lucas Arts games going on sale on Steam all this week and I guess this weekend as well. Hopefully I can pick up some sweet ass adventure games for dirt cheap (kuz I'm broke as fuck right now).


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2010)

Minecraft continues to fucking _explode_.

Penny Arcade


Rock Paper Shotgun


Shit is out of control.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 20, 2010)

It looked like a quick bit of fun when I saw Minecraft. Good thing it had this quick little bit of free time before he fixes it. Tried it out and it really is addicting. The addition of zombies to make it more exciting is great. After the first day of huddled in fright in a dirt house things really started moving.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 21, 2010)

You mean like this?


Yeah, that was me too. I still huddle into my finally-not-made-of-dirt-anymore house at night out of fear of a surprise creeper.

I really need to get around to crafting some armor and weapons...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2010)

^lol, yes, exactly like that. I still was freaked out by the spiders and things making sounds outside while I hid in my house during the night. One night a skeleton kept jumping up and down outside my window. D: Another day a creeper blew up and destroyed the front of my dirt house. But at least that gave me motivation to rebuild with better materials. I'm ever so slowly working my way down with mining. Only got as far as iron so far. To get better stuff do I just have to keep digging deeper or are there specific places I should be looking for? Mostly I want to run away because I keep hearing scary sounds.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^lol, yes, exactly like that. I still was freaked out by the spiders and things making sounds outside while I hid in my house during the night. One night a skeleton kept jumping up and down outside my window. D: Another day a creeper blew up and destroyed the front of my dirt house. But at least that gave me motivation to rebuild with better materials. I'm ever so slowly working my way down with mining. Only got as far as iron so far. To get better stuff do I just have to keep digging deeper or are there specific places I should be looking for? Mostly I want to run away because I keep hearing scary sounds.


Just keep on digging, bro. Due to the randomly generated nature of the game there is no real way I know of being sure of the area you are mining in other than by simply mining it.

edit: OH YAY I GOT THE 1000th POST IN MY PC GAMING THREADDD

Let's keep it going for thousands more


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 22, 2010)

/just temporarily makes this a Minecraft thread since there isn't one.  I had to laugh at how minecraft.net is functional but people are buying it faster than the payments can be processed. Made some discoveries new to me. First up, did you know you can drown the animals? I built a moat around my house and a pig fell in. Being the nice person that I am I put some blocks over the water on top of the pig to see if it would die. It started taking damage and then died. I am so humane. ;3 On the flip side, a skeleton got stuck in my mote so when daylight hit he wouldn't die because the water kept putting out the fire. Another development is that I started finding gold! Too bad the stuff seems pretty useless.

Next up: Let's see if I can make a glass house aquarium. Or better yet, lava house! Off to find out if glass can hold in lava without melting.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just fixed my laptop overheating problems with Minecraft. Here's my solution.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Place that shit on my air conditioner and blast that cold as fuck air.




My next two PC games I will be playing in the coming weeks will be Amnesia: The Dark Descent and Mount & Blade: Warband. I have a blog I have to update for one of my classes and I chose to write obscure European PC games ;3 Recommendations, anyone?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 25, 2010)

The wall and the bed post in your pic Stumpy made me think of a dorm room immediately. I had the same type of bed frame and wall in some of mine. Though I didn't have AC.

Anyone getting Civilization 5? 

Hopefully I can finish up KOTOR 2 today so I can start on Civ5.


----------



## Helix (Sep 25, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I just fixed my laptop overheating problems with Minecraft. Here's my solution.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cryostatis? I never finished it though. 

I'll be playing Dead Rising 2 next week. 

I would also be getting the new Tomb Raider game, but it is not coming with _online_ co-op, which is stupid. Front Mission I will be holding off on until I read some reviews and see gameplay footage for PC (hopefully Steam will have a demo).


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 26, 2010)

Nakor said:


> The wall and the bed post in your pic Stumpy made me think of a dorm room immediately. I had the same type of bed frame and wall in some of mine. Though I didn't have AC.
> 
> Anyone getting Civilization 5?
> 
> Hopefully I can finish up KOTOR 2 today so I can start on Civ5.


Cinder block walls and a wall AC motherfuckerrrrr. Yeah, its a dorm.

Since I never got around to paying money for Civ4 or CivRev I feel it is inevitable that I will buy Civ5, but $50 is a lot of money right now.


Helix said:


> Cryostatis? I never finished it though.
> 
> I'll be playing Dead Rising 2 next week.
> 
> I would also be getting the new Tomb Raider game, but it is not coming with _online_ co-op, which is stupid. Front Mission I will be holding off on until I read some reviews and see gameplay footage for PC (hopefully Steam will have a demo).


Cryostasis is on my radar for sure, but I have no clue how well that will run on my Mac. I need to take out a stupid large student loan and buy myself a new Macbook 

You getting Dead Rising 2 on PC? Let me know how that port is. I'm skeptical about it, but the $40 release price tag is pretty awesome.

How about only you buy Tomb Raider whenever they add online coop as your way of telling them to include that shit on launch.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 27, 2010)

Shameless personal plug:

or
 for the original post location.

Guuuyzzz feel free to check out my blog. Being the passionate PC gamer I am, it is pretty much exclusively about obscure PC games. Any/all feedback or comments are welcome!


----------



## Helix (Sep 27, 2010)

^Interesting stuff. I probably don't play as many games from Eastern Europe.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2010)

Just got myself Darksiders for the PC. Once you get past the horrible keyboard/controller issues (no thanks to the publishers or developers), there's a freaking awesome game to be played.

It's like Zelda and God of War mated, and this is the result.


----------



## Helix (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm surprised... Dead Rising 2 is an awesome port. I've read several complaints with the 360 having issues while I have yet to find any with the PC version.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 28, 2010)

Shiiiiit, and it has Games for Windows Live achievements... fuuuuuck I want the PC version. I should steal it from the internets to test how it runs on my Mac first though.


----------



## Hollowized (Oct 1, 2010)

How fucking awesome is this...
[YOUTUBE]kn2-d5a3r94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2010)

Between Minecraft, SC2, and TF2...honestly I could go without another game for the rest of my life and be okay probably.

Speaking of which, anyone here play TF2? Would like to hear thoughts on the new changes. I'm happy with all the new content, but annoyed with the store. Prices are insane and the hat requirements for these new set bonuses totally makes it a "buying power" situation.


----------



## Helix (Oct 1, 2010)

^I been playing TF2 a lot in the past 24 hours. I'm just missing the Bushwhacka, Darwin Danger's Shield, Gloves of Running Urgently, and L'Etranger out of the polycount weapons. I got most of the weapons from crafting like 30 weapons away. So far, I am really liking Pyro's Degreaser. The fast weapon switch is really noticeable. Overall, I think the Scout's set is the best.

As for the store, yeah, the prices are ridiculous. I don't think it will negatively affect the balance of the game though. 

My backpack if anyone is looking for an appealing trade:


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2010)

If anyone is thinking about gettin civilization 5, DON'T! at least not yet. the game is full of bugs which don't allow some people to actually launch the game or complete games consisting of huge maps and lots of AI activity.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

Is that real?


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't mind me. Just leaving this 

You know, so you can win some free stuff.

Maybe.

If you're lucky.

If you sign up.

Yeah?


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2010)

Double postan.

If you own Borderlands on Steam:

Right click Borderlands in your game list.

View Game CD Key.

SEE DUKE NUKEM FOREVER FIRST ACCESS CLUB CODE.

Register at


----------



## wiplok (Oct 12, 2010)

Helix said:


> Double postan.
> 
> If you own Borderlands on Steam:
> 
> ...



thanks for the heads up!:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't have Borderlands on Steam.


----------



## wiplok (Oct 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have Borderlands on Steam.



it just had a 10? price drop, but you might be better off waiting for the GOTY edition anyway


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm surprised Lost Planet 2 gotten such bad reviews. I been playing it since it got released on Steam friday. It's a lot of fun, especially with the co-op.

Also, I'm looking for The Ball to be my next purchase.


----------



## wiplok (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah, i read the ign review of LP2, was a little suprised 
all i know is my next buy is brothers in arms hell's highway, gonna be here by the end of the week ! i know it's not a recent game, but it's awesome!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 9, 2010)

PC GAAAAAMING

@wiplok
The ridiculous delays and problems with Hell's Highway were bad enough alone to put Gearbox in in a rough financial situation. Borderlands was so awesome and did so well that it remedied all their financial woes. Hell's Highway is still a decent game if you get get over the terrible graphics and dated gameplay. I enjoy the basic gameplay experience a Brothers In Arms game delivers.

Been playing VVVVVV and using console commands to cheat my way through Fallout 3 since at this point I will never play the game "for real".


----------



## Helix (Nov 10, 2010)

^You plan on playing New Vegas?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure. Not soon at least. I could never really get sucked into Fallout 3 like I could with Morrowind and Oblivion. I would like to see how Obsidian's take on Fallout 3's engine and mechanics turned out, but I do not see myself paying full retail price for a game I probably will only play through with console commands.

I am soooo fucking ready for a new Elder Scrolls though :F


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 10, 2010)

I just beat VVVVVV with all 20 shiny trinkets and only 1400 deaths!


----------



## Helix (Nov 20, 2010)

Time to bump this thing.

Fellow PC-friends, I am finally upgrading my PC. Thus, I came for some opinions. Does anyone think it's a good idea to go for the hexacore processors now? I don't think any games will need all 6 cores currently, but it is a way to future proof myself.

Here is the CPU I am thinking about: 

Or, I can go the cheaper route ($20 bucks cheaper) with the quad-core: 

This is the first time I am planning to go for an AMD/ATI build too.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2010)

With a price difference that small I'd go with the 6-core. 

Whatever you do, don't buy ANYTHING until Black Friday / Cyber Monday.


----------



## Helix (Nov 20, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> With a price difference that small I'd go with the 6-core.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't buy ANYTHING until Black Friday / Cyber Monday.



Oh yeah, of course. I am just picking my parts so far. I am just cautious of buying first-gen cpus for the hexacores.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking for an action oriented (not shooter based plz) game me so seeing if any knows one. Ones where you block and dodge would probably sit well with me.
Something Like God of War/LoZ/Kingdom hearts (faster combat than LoZ though) I heard Darksiders is good so I'll try that but any other recommendations?


----------



## Helix (Nov 21, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Looking for an action oriented (not shooter based plz) game me so seeing if any knows one. Ones where you block and dodge would probably sit well with me.
> Something Like God of War/LoZ/Kingdom hearts (faster combat than LoZ though) I heard Darksiders is good so I'll try that but any other recommendations?



For PC? Mm... probably Darksiders is your best bet. Unless you want to play some older action games like Devil May Cry 4. There is also Lost Planet 2, but it is a third person shooter.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 21, 2010)

Helix said:


> Time to bump this thing.
> 
> Fellow PC-friends, I am finally upgrading my PC. Thus, I came for some opinions. Does anyone think it's a good idea to go for the hexacore processors now? I don't think any games will need all 6 cores currently, but it is a way to future proof myself.
> 
> ...


I would say with my utmost certainty to go with the higher clocking quad core. The clock speed on my two year old quad core rig holds it back more than number of cores. I don't even feel like most games or programs use the four cores properly.


ensoriki said:


> Looking for an action oriented (not shooter based plz) game me so seeing if any knows one. Ones where you block and dodge would probably sit well with me.
> Something Like God of War/LoZ/Kingdom hearts (faster combat than LoZ though) I heard Darksiders is good so I'll try that but any other recommendations?


Those kind of games are usually better suited for consoles. , which is also available on consoles, would be a great choice. If you haven't played The Witcher you should pick up . It leans more toward RPG than action, but has one of the more entertaining fighting systems among PC RPGs. The Witcher 2 is coming out soon as well.

Also, Age of Empires 3 Complete is *ten cents* on Games For Windows Live for only today. As terrible as GFWL can be, even I couldn't pass on that deal.


----------



## Helix (Nov 25, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I would say with my utmost certainty to go with the higher clocking quad core. The clock speed on my two year old quad core rig holds it back more than number of cores. I don't even feel like most games or programs use the four cores properly.



Decided to get the Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition.

Also, steam sale.


----------



## Helix (Nov 27, 2010)

I have 3x Dawn of War II Chaos Risings left. Anyone want to trade for the Lara Croft game? Or, I'll gift it to someone who really really wants it.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2010)

Helix said:


> I have 3x Dawn of War II Chaos Risings left. Anyone want to trade for the Lara Croft game? Or, I'll gift it to someone who really really wants it.



How much power do you need to run the game? I'm getting a new laptop for Christmas (bought a few games during the Steam sale, grabbed the first episode of the Back to the Future game and got Age of Empires 3 for 10p - all in preparation for it), but if it requires too much stuff then I probably won't be able to play it. It's almost possible to find a reasonably priced laptop with a dedicated graphics card.


----------



## Helix (Nov 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> How much power do you need to run the game? I'm getting a new laptop for Christmas (bought a few games during the Steam sale, grabbed the first episode of the Back to the Future game and got Age of Empires 3 for 10p - all in preparation for it), but if it requires too much stuff then I probably won't be able to play it. It's almost possible to find a reasonably priced laptop with a dedicated graphics card.



Minimum:

OS: Windows XP SP2 or Windows Vista SP1
Processor: P4 3.2 GHz (single core) or any Dual Core processor
Memory: 1 GB RAM (XP), 1.5 GB RAM (Vista)
Graphics: A 128MB Video Card (Shader Model 3) - Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT / ATI X1600, or equivalent
Hard Drive: 6.5 GB of uncompressed Hard Drive space
Other Requirements: Online play requires log-in to Games For Windows - Live


----------



## Helix (Nov 28, 2010)

Metro 2033, Alpha Protocol, Kane & Lynch 2, Just Cause 2, Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light, Grand Theft Auto 4: Episodes from Liberty City, Dawn of War II - Chaos Rising, and 10+ Indie games added to my backlog.

And still playing Gran Turismo 5 and CoD:Blops. 

Yep, I won't be bored this holiday season. Fucking Steam.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't taken part in any of this Steam sale's ridiculousness. Here's the part where I cry about having no money atm again.

But my bro got CS Source and L4D2, so we can finally add those to our rotation of multiplayer games.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 29, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I just beat VVVVVV with all 20 shiny trinkets and only 1400 deaths!



Now do it without deaths


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 29, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Now do it without deaths


Eat a dick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

Can't wait for Diablo 3 to come out.  Then I can actually play games on my computer again. 


Though I did see Witcher on sale and almost got it again. I didn't, but I almost did. And almost is just good enough.


----------



## Helix (Dec 6, 2010)

Steam achievements for certain games for a chance to win more games... put sales on the games that require said achievement for those days. Gabe is a clever, clever bastard.

Throw in TF2 hats for achievements as well... goldmine.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2010)

HATE THEM FOR THAT CRAP.

I own 300+ games and the first day they throw up one of the only games I don't have, and of course it's $30+.

Fuck RUSE.


----------



## Helix (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Reksveks (Dec 21, 2010)

Kinda fear for my bank account with the Steam Deals, 
yesterday got Bad Company 2 and Medieval Total War (just to complete my collection still need Shogun, had it on disk but can't find it ) and thinking about the orange box


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 21, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> thinking about the orange box



Stop thinking. Do it.

It's the best value-for-money in all of gaming.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 1, 2011)

What the fuck is up motherfuckers this is Stumpy with all that 2011 shiiiiit.

I came to the library to do homework, but I decided to instead revive myself and my PC Gaming thread on the good old NFGD.

How big is everyone's Steam Peen (Steam Library) after the holiday sales and up until now. I'm sitting at a cool 106 digitally owned games right now.


----------



## Helix (Feb 1, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> What the fuck is up motherfuckers this is Stumpy with all that 2011 shiiiiit.
> 
> I came to the library to do homework, but I decided to instead revive myself and my PC Gaming thread on the good old NFGD.
> 
> How big is everyone's Steam Peen (Steam Library) after the holiday sales and up until now. I'm sitting at a cool 106 digitally owned games right now.



179 games 

So many games, and I do not know what to play. Everything seems boring to me lately. I am just waiting for Portal 2 and Duke to come out... and a few other great titles this year.


----------



## Altron (Feb 1, 2011)

Currently only have 2 games on Steam Empire Total War & Napoleon Total War 

IMO the steam system for activation of games and requiring the steam app to be running to play the game is such BS.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2011)

Helix said:


> 179 games
> 
> So many games, and I do not know what to play. Everything seems boring to me lately. I am just waiting for Portal 2 and Duke to come out... and a few other great titles this year.


lol i figured someone would come in and embarrass my steam peen. It is disgusting how many games we have and can still be bored with them.


Altron said:


> Currently only have 2 games on Steam Empire Total War & Napoleon Total War
> 
> IMO the steam system for activation of games and requiring the steam app to be running to play the game is such BS.


We burn non steam believers at the stake in this here thread

I have Empire Total War, but I've never really played it


----------



## Helix (Feb 14, 2011)

Portal 2 available for pre-order on Steam for $45 bucks. Now, that is what I call a reasonable price for a digital purchase. 

I am debating with myself whether to get the PS3 version or not. Valve said it would contain a free PC copy with it, but that would add another $15 dollars + shipping. Also, being the impatient person I am, I would have to wait for it to get here when I can probably preload the game on Steam the week before.


----------



## Reksveks (Feb 14, 2011)

£27 pound for the UK, but will wait for the PS3 version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

So I played Witcher, finally. 



Never again.


----------



## Helix (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I played Witcher, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Never again.



It doesn't look like a game that would appeal to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

It's generic WRPG fare, really. I hate it.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 14, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> How big is everyone's Steam Peen (Steam Library) after the holiday sales and up until now.



Left 4 Dead 2 and Dawn of War II + expansion. 

I'm oddly content.  



CrazyMoronX said:


> So I played Witcher, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Never again.



Was extremely disappointed as well. Clunky controls, glitchy graphics, shitty combat...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm semi-familiar with the bad mechanics and controls of most WRPGs (some of them aren't bad, persay, they just aren't that fun) and this one blew those out of the water. I gave up after 2 minutes. No joke.


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2011)

Just installed the cinematic mod for Half-Life 2. Game looks like new


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> How big is everyone's Steam Peen (Steam Library) after the holiday sales and up until now. I'm sitting at a cool 106 digitally owned games right now.





Helix said:


> 179 games



lul nubz 

400+


----------



## Helix (Feb 23, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> lul nubz
> 
> 400+


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2011)

My Steam account is actually worth more than my car now.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I played Witcher, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Never again.



Just out of curiosity, was it the normal version or the enhanced edition? Because I dropped the original game within 10 mins of trying due to unfathomable voice acting and general script, but they really drastically improved it with the enhanced edition.

Either way, The Witcher wasn't too amazing, no. I think at the time I played it because there weren't any other decent RPGs available (or I had already finished them).


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2011)

If you own the original, you can get the patch for free that makes it Enhanced...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

It was the enhanced edition, I believe. I just can't stand that WRPG play style. Can't. Fucking. Stand. It.


----------



## Reksveks (Feb 24, 2011)

I only have 34 games, well 29 if you consider all the Back to the Future games as one. will grow soon due to Shogun and the huge list of great games coming out soon


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 24, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> My Steam account is actually worth more than my car now.


Priorities 

Fuckin' Skyrim trailer was insane.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2011)

It was re-released last year and I didn't even notice.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was the enhanced edition, I believe. I just can't stand that WRPG play style. Can't. Fucking. Stand. It.



Sounds like you stopped during the tutorial, where the combat is the worst. It gets a lot better once you enter the village, you can immerse yourself in the world which is pretty much the most realistic representation of medieval times in any RPG. The combat also feels a lot more natural once your out an about although still not to the taste of many. I personally kinda liked the combat, with the fatalities after you stunned an opponent and using different weapons and stances depending monster/person but I do understand why some don't.

All in all the story is most probably the best part as with most WRPG's although the witcher probably has one of the best. 

Anyway on the subject of glitchy graphics what rig where you playing it on? Mine where smooth and The Witcher is quite a graphically demanding game. A less than great might of contributed to that.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was the enhanced edition, I believe. I just can't stand that WRPG play style. Can't. Fucking. Stand. It.


The combat get awesome once you get your sign (especially igni) you could basically ignore the swordplay and just burn your enemy to death  (on easy).

You should give it another go, it actually took me three tries for me to get into this game, first because i couldn't figured out how to hit enemy and second because the game is rather dull in the first chapter but believe me once you get into the real deal it get kinda epic .

the story may not be your cup of tea though seeing you prefer JRPG type .


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2011)

Mang, fuck yall. I am going to go get mah bro's copy of The Witcher and install that shit today. I only ever barely got to the village after the tutorial. Last I played, the game wasn't too demanding for my four year old Mac laptop.


----------



## SinisterThought (Mar 1, 2011)

I played the game for like  10 minutes when it first came out,and I couldn't hit enemies properly...is that like fixed in the patch or was I just too damn stupid and arrogant as I completely  ignored what the tutorial like voice/text  was telling me


----------



## Helix (Mar 1, 2011)

Finally, Bit.Trip.Runner is on Steam. I been waiting to play this for so long, and I was right about how great it is. So addicting...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2011)

Helix said:


> Finally, Bit.Trip.Runner is on Steam. I been waiting to play this for so long, and I was right about how great it is. So addicting...


I too have been waiting for that one. Beat is fun, but Runner is where it is at. I'll pick it up on whatever its first sale is.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump for PC Gaming

Went on another Mount & Blade binge session. Slowly plodding my way through The Witcher. Played intro of Dragon Age 2 on brothers computer and it made me sad since I won't be playing it anymore until it becomes cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Sounds like you stopped during the tutorial, where the combat is the worst. It gets a lot better once you enter the village, you can immerse yourself in the world which is pretty much the most realistic representation of medieval times in any RPG. The combat also feels a lot more natural once your out an about although still not to the taste of many. I personally kinda liked the combat, with the fatalities after you stunned an opponent and using different weapons and stances depending monster/person but I do understand why some don't.
> 
> All in all the story is most probably the best part as with most WRPG's although the witcher probably has one of the best.
> 
> Anyway on the subject of glitchy graphics what rig where you playing it on? Mine where smooth and The Witcher is quite a graphically demanding game. A less than great might of contributed to that.


 


left4lol said:


> The combat get awesome once you get your sign (especially igni) you could basically ignore the swordplay and just burn your enemy to death  (on easy).
> 
> You should give it another go, it actually took me three tries for me to get into this game, first because i couldn't figured out how to hit enemy and second because the game is rather dull in the first chapter but believe me once you get into the real deal it get kinda epic .
> 
> the story may not be your cup of tea though seeing you prefer JRPG type .


 I'm not sure I believe you guys. 

Everyone always tries to sell me on these games and giving them a chance, and them I'm almost always disappointed. 

The only time I was relatively okay with one of them was Dragon Age Origins, but I gave up on that game after a while, too. The battle system was just terrible. The story was okay if not boring, but that's never my drawing point in any game.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no idea to be honest.  It might be possible though I can see an idiot including the Halo 3 symbol just because people will recognize it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was the enhanced edition, I believe. I just can't stand that WRPG play style. Can't. Fucking. Stand. It.



Same here man... I'm interested in the 2nd one but IDK if I will like the combat style. Feels bad because I really want to get into the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

You'd probably be better off just reading a book, let's be honest.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2011)

Helix said:


> Windows Live needs to die.



I've actually been pulling for Microsoft for a long time, it'd be great to see them really wake up, do something great on the PC, and kick some life into it's retail scene.

But this is the nail in the coffin. They've given up on their traditional market completely, and seem intent instead on shoving microtransactions down your throat.


----------



## Helix (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck year golden potatoes.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought the Potato Pack when it came out, since it had cool games, but I didn't even know that there was some contest going on with it since it wasn't as publicized as previous ones. I only learned about the Golden Potatoes yesterday.


----------



## Helix (May 25, 2011)

Helix said:


> Fuck year golden potatoes.



Alright, I am willing to sell some of these games for half of what Steam sells them for. Or, I can even do a trade for another steam game of the same value. Maybe if you are really _nice_, I may even give you a game for free.

Here's what I have in mind:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*All on Steam*

Audiosurf - $2.50
Bit.Trip Beat - $5
Dawn of War II: Chaos Rising - $10
Day of Defeat Source - $5
Half-Life 2 (2 copies) - $5
Half-Life 2 Deathmatch - $2.50
Half-Life 2 Episode 1 (2 copies) - $4
Half-Life 2 Episode 2 - $4
Killing Floor - $10
Left 4 Dead - $7.50
Left 4 Dead 2 - $10
Portal 2 - $20 (not from ps3 free voucher)
Super Meat Boy - $5
Team Fortress 2 - $5
The Ball - $10

These are the prices I have in mind, but they may be negotiable. If you are interested, just PM me or post here. I'd prefer paypal if you wish to get one of these games.


----------



## Helix (Jun 28, 2011)

Get your wallets ready. Summer Steam sale should be on Thursday, according to some speculation.


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, with the recent summer sale, I doubt I'll get any money for the rest of my games. First come, ffirst serve for whoever wants L4D2, Bit.trip Beat, HL2, or Day of Defeat Source for free. Add me:


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

I want L4D2


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

Added you, my name is Alien


----------



## firefist (Jun 30, 2011)

still waiting till the last day to make the big purchases.
would suck if a game gets a daily deal and you buy it before.


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, I have Bit.trip Beat, HL2, and DoD: S left.


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like free games but I already have two of them and the other doesn't interest me.


----------



## Laurens (Jun 30, 2011)

can i have day of defeat source please? 

i just added you, names agovernment


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

Helix said:


> Okay, I have Bit.trip Beat, HL2, and DoD: S left.



DoD: S or HL2 would be amazing. Please. 

I am perd91 on Steam.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 30, 2011)

Can I have L4D or Super Meat Boy, please?

My steam account is pipe004


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol          pipe


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Did i heard free games? Is the world ending? That's not something you see everyday but i think i came 2 late. Is there a game left for me by any chance?


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Can I have L4D or Super Meat Boy, please?
> 
> My steam account is pipe004



Sorry, I only have HL2 and Bit.trip Beat left. I sold those other games I listed on CAG awhile ago.



SageMaster said:


> DoD: S or HL2 would be amazing. Please.
> 
> I am perd91 on Steam.



I can give you HL2. I just added you on Steam.



Dokiz1 said:


> Did i heard free games? Is the world ending? That's not something you see everyday but i think i came 2 late. Is there a game left for me by any chance?



Since SageMaster wants HL2, all I have left is Bit.trip Beat. Who knows, I might buy a 4pack one of these days and I might have more games left over in 10 days or so.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Helix.


----------



## firefist (Jul 1, 2011)

so got san andreas and elder scrolls oblivion for the first day.


hope bioshock 2 gets a daily deal soon.



btw: you people should consider getting the gothic universe pack (the one with the first 3 games only not the bigger one)

it has 2 of the best rpg's ever made for a very very very good price.


----------



## Helix (Jul 1, 2011)

^I'll wait to see if it gets a daily deal, but I am not sure if it's my type of game. Why did Gothic 3 and 4 get such piss poor metacritc scores?

At any rate, I don't know what I am looking forward to during the summer sale. I have mostly every game that is worth owning. I want Shogun 2 but $30 is still too much. Maybe Dungeon Siege III will go on sale, but I doubt it'll be significant or too early to go on sale. Terraria is probably the only other game I am hoping for a daily deal.

Also, I heard Limbo is coming to Steam soon. Maybe it'll make an appearance one of these days just like the Oddbox did last year.

By the way, Bit.trip Beat is still up for the taking.

Edit: Taken


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2011)

So who else is going to get every single ticket? 

As long as they don't do the crap they did last time and put a $40-60 new game in the mix everyday. >_____>


----------



## firefist (Jul 2, 2011)

Helix said:


> ^I'll wait to see if it gets a daily deal, but I am not sure if it's my type of game. Why did Gothic 3 and 4 get such piss poor metacritc scores?



Gothic 3 is buggy as hell. A community patch fixed most of it.
but it also feels different than the first 2.
gothic 4 has barely anything to do with the series.
Fun thing is, if you look at the price of Gothic 1 it should be the same as the Universe pack, since they dont count in Gothic 1's price in that pack.
If you like rpg with high replay value, that is set in a lively world where people have a rough tone and monsters can wreck your shit since the first gameplay minute then go for it. the story and atmosphere is gorgeous.



Got myself Just Cause 2 + all Dlc and SW: Kotor and Battlefront 2. Thinking of getting Shogun 2 but prolly not since the pc cant handle it well atm and maybe DMC4 but already have it installed on pc.


----------



## Helix (Jul 2, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> So who else is going to get every single ticket?
> 
> As long as they don't do the crap they did last time and put a $40-60 new game in the mix everyday. >_____>



Well... I'll get the tickets for the games I own, and the games I am interested in buying. 

I did like 6 of 7 the first day, then the next day I only did 1 of 7. I plan on doing 6 of 7 again today because I don't plan on buying Garshap: The Monster Slayer (well, maybe).


----------



## Little Washu (Jul 2, 2011)

I just bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 with the add on's for 10 bucks.  I've been meaning to get it for awhile now.  I wished I noticed Knights of the Old Republic before I got it as I have been wanting to get that for awhile as well.


----------



## firefist (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh look, Bioshock franchise is a daily deal


----------



## Helix (Jul 3, 2011)

Iron Grip: Warlord is surprisingly fun. And, I was only playing single-player to get the achievement. 

Looks like nothing for me today. I wanted to give Two Worlds II a try but I don't know if I wanna bite for $17. I don't have Torchlight, but I am waiting for the sequel. Transformers: War for Cybertron seems like a pretty interesting game. Anyone played it? I am not much of a Transformers fan, so...


----------



## firefist (Jul 3, 2011)

Today was a pretty weak sale day, yeah.

only got torchlight and tropico.


----------



## Helix (Jul 3, 2011)

> Remember not too long ago when Microsoft claimed there’d be a new push into PC gaming by the software giant? Well, they’re kicking that bold initiative off by relocating the freshly relaunched (and actually respectable) Games for Windows Marketplace PC game store to…wait for it…Xbox.com. Because when you think of PC gaming, the first place you look is Xbox.com. That’s quite a slap in the face – how much more out-of-touch with PC gamers could they get? Was the crushing cost of maintaining the domain registration of  really dragging down Microsoft’s bottom line?



Nice one Microsoft. Just forget about GFWL completely. It's horrible.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 4, 2011)

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines is 13.39 on steam now. The last time it was on sale was 2008.


----------



## Helix (Jul 4, 2011)

You kept track?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2011)

Helix said:


> Iron Grip: Warlord is surprisingly fun. And, I was only playing single-player to get the achievement.


This was the surprise of the summer for me as well. If somebody could come in and give that game a nice coat a paint...damn...


----------



## Helix (Jul 5, 2011)

You buttholes better get Beat Hazard while it's on sale. Fucking marvelous game, especially with the DLC.


----------



## firefist (Jul 6, 2011)

Gothic franchise on sale, get it while its hot.

BTW: If Gothic 1 doesnt work, try to patch it to 1.08k.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy shit! Amnesia is on Steam sale for 3,74 euro (dunno if it the same in USD), and it ends in 16 hours. 

Goddamn I paid almost triple of that amount. Damnit, Valve, I hate you and your good deals.



Helix said:


> You kept track?



Someone mentioned it on another forum, and I did a simple google search to confirm it. I'm not that autistic.


----------



## Helix (Jul 9, 2011)

Amnesia is great. Got it in the Potato Sack.


----------



## Destin (Jul 9, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Holy shit! Amnesia is on Steam sale for 3,74 euro (dunno if it the same in USD)



It's showing up $4.99 USD for me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

I would be more into PC gaming if I had a better computer.


though I have to say. Steam is the best thing that has happened to PC gaming for me.

DEM SALES DAYS YO.

I have plenty of games on my steam account currently though that includes betas and shit.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Aliens vs. Predator
Audiosurf
Counter-Strike
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero 
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero Deleted Scenes
Counter-Strike: Source
Counter-Strike: Source Beta
Day of Defeat
Day of Defeat: Source
Deathmatch Classic
Garry's Mod
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
Half-Life 2: Episode One
Half-Life 2: Episode Two
Half-Life 2: Lost Coast
Half-Life: Blue Shift
Half-Life: Opposing Force
Half-Life: Source
Half-Life Deathmatch: Source
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Mass Effect 2
Portal
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale
Ricochet
SiN
SiN Episodes: Emergence
SiN Multiplayer
Star Wars - Battlefront II
Star Wars - Jedi Knight: Mysteries of the Sith
Star Wars - Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Star Wars: Dark Forces
Star Wars: Empire at War Gold
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Star Wars Galaxies
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Star Wars Republic Commando
Star Wars Starfighter
Star Wars The Clone Wars: Republic Heroes
Team Fortress 2
Team Fortress 2 Beta
Team Fortress Classic


----------



## firefist (Jul 9, 2011)

would buy amnesia.


but couldnt even get through the demo so yeah.


----------



## Helix (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally, I can get Terraria now that it's on sale.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 10, 2011)

No events for today? 

But that means all-together is 6 tickets short of everything. D:


Edit: I restarted Steam and my ticket count quadrupled. O_o

But I get an error trying to spend anything. :/


----------



## Helix (Jul 10, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Edit: I restarted Steam and my ticket count quadrupled. O_o
> 
> But I get an error trying to spend anything. :/



Wait, wut?

I wanted more activities today. I am stuck at 47, and I really wanted to get at least 50. Odd number is odd.


*Spoiler*: _The prizes I got were_ 




Alien Breed 2
Killing Floor character pack
Beat Hazard gold ship
Team Fortress 2 Summer Shades
AaAaAA!!! A Reckless Disregard for Gravity DLC
Defense Grid map pack
Portal 2 Goo Gear Snorkels
Magicka The Lonely Cruise
Serious Sam Serious 8
Test Drive Unlimited 2 2010 Audi RS 5 Coupe
DOW2: Retribution Blood Ravens Veteran Helmet





*Spoiler*: _Games I bought_ 




Lead and Gold
DOW2: Retribution
Test Drive Unlimited 2
Garshap the Monster Slayer
Hoard
Darksiders
Doom pack
Beat Hazard Ultra DLC
Fallout New Vegas Honest Hearts DLC
Deus Ex Collection
Sanctum
Tomb Raider Anniversary
The Last Remnant
Terraria 4pack
Zen Bound 2
Penny Arcade combo pack

Lastly, I got CoD: World at War because it's been the only CoD game I been interested in because it is during WW2 and I heard has better zombie maps and customization. Too bad it didn't get a daily deal.




What did everyone else get?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I got everything.


----------



## Helix (Jul 10, 2011)

:sanji   .


----------



## firefist (Jul 11, 2011)

the games


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bioshock 2
Darksiders
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Far Cry 1 + 2
Gothic Universe Pack
GTA IV + Episodes
GTA San Andreas
Half Life Pack
Hector: Ep. 1
Hitman Pack
Just Cause 2 + DLC
Killing Floor
Monkey Island Special Edition Bundle
NBA 2k11
Prince of Persia Pack
Risen
Star Wars Battlefront II
Star Wars KotOR
TF classic
Torchlight
Tropico Steam Special Edition




prolly get some more till the end.


----------



## Laurens (Jul 11, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I got everything.



mother of god


----------



## PastaDreez (Jul 11, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I got everything.



Holy shit! That's insane


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

I only managed to get one achievement.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I got everything.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hey man, I did just like you. But the exact opposite.


----------



## Laurens (Jul 11, 2011)

i managed to get none


----------



## firefist (Jul 11, 2011)

had four but didnt used them up for a price.


----------



## Altron (Jul 13, 2011)

So yeah finally decided to start playing Steam online so feel free to add me 

Steam ID: *PinoyBomber

*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 24, 2011)

Guys, I have a free Counter Strike Source guest pass. If anyone want one, add my steam ID and pm me.

Steam ID: kaizenmx


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2011)

Contest: first person to make me laugh gets a free Dirt 3 steam key.
Rules: jokes/pictures only, no videos


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or, first one to give me $10




GOOOO


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Dirt 3 doesn't interest me enough to put in the effort to make you laugh.


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey, it's 

1. free
2. $50 dollars normally
3. a good rally game
4. visually stunning if you have a dx11 card

And, I can't figure out any other way to fairly give away a free key


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Pick a number between 1 and 50.  Have people guess until one person gets it.  Give the game to him.


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Pick a number between 1 and 50.  Have people guess until one person gets it.  Give the game to him.



I guess, but it could take a long time with someone not even guessing the correct number for awhile.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

You could always shorten it to a 20 number pool.


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2011)

Well... I also don't want to leave out anyone. But it doesn't look like many people would be interested in a racing game here.

Maybe I'll take my generosity somewhere else.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Just give it to a friend.


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2011)

I have multiple Dirt 3 keys, these are leftovers.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm.  Perhaps you can make a thread in the Konoha Arcade and have them amuse you to get the key?


----------



## Helix (Aug 1, 2011)

If anyone wants to play Minecraft for free until August 14, you can use this gift code: ed35fef610aa448humble89234360cd94b8389

Whoever redeems it first gets it.


----------



## Helix (Aug 4, 2011)

Anticipated game #1 down


----------



## Laurens (Aug 4, 2011)

fuck yeah, can't wait for november


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I played a Mecha game on the PC 10 years ago. It was awesome. I forgot what the name of it was, but it was a lot of fun. 


No, it wasn't Mechwarrior (though I did play that).


----------



## Alien (Aug 29, 2011)

mechwarrior games used to be pretty fun, but shit, so many keys to remember


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I never really got into it. My friend had me play it a couple times and I vaguely recall not being able to figure anything out.


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2011)

Bump this shit.

Is your anus prepared for a god-like month? MW3 need not apply. 



Also, first person to PM me gets a free Sanctum steam key.

Edit: Gone, sorry whoever missed out.


----------



## Laurens (Oct 27, 2011)

skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyrim

also, new serious sam? awesome


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2011)

Laurens said:


> skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyrim
> 
> also, new serious sam? awesome



Yup. I have Sonic, Serious Sam 3, and Skyrim pre-ordered. November is going to be great... But, that is pretty much all I can afford. I wish I could get Batman and LA Noire. Looks like I have to pirate them.

Also, Renegade Ops is bitchin'.

Dat Gordon


----------



## Laurens (Oct 27, 2011)

fuck, that's awesome

yeah, i'm getting skyrim at day one, and la noire pretty soon too


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting for Arkham City and MW3.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 27, 2011)

Skyrim and Serious Sam, it will be a good month


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been trying to find some good older PC games to play but they all suck.




Any recommendations? Here's a list of shit games I already tried that suck:

Fallout 3
Bioshock
Star Wars (all of them)
That one game that sucks a lot (Mass Effect?)
Mass Effect 2
Witcher
Witcher 2
Dragon Age
Dragon Age 2


I'm also open to old games (1990-2005).


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been trying to find some good older PC games to play but they all suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of them look like RPGs, so are you looking for something not an RPG?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm open to suggestions, but I like RPGs the most.


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, it was about '05 when I started getting into PC games minus the few times I played stuff on PC before then. So, I doubt I can make any recommendations between 1990-2005 besides id software games. 

I liked *The Last Remnant* (not old), but it wasn't very popular. I am sure you played the many Fallout, Elder Scrolls, D&D, and Diablo clones on PC already. 

I can't really think of anything else outside of multiplayer games I played that were from around 2000-2005 like Enemy Territory, Unreal Tournament, Quake 3 Arena, etc. 

Nowadays, there are not many PC-exclusive games either besides Witcher 2 (which you said you didn't like) and some indie games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

I did play Last Remnant, actually. I think I hated it. I can't remember. Something about the wonky battle system.


----------



## Helix (Nov 1, 2011)

Passing along a sweet deal from someone who probably stole promotional codes from somewhere.

 He sends you a picture of the code as proof, very nice seller. They are all Steam-redeemable codes.


----------



## Laurens (Nov 2, 2011)

that's neat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

If only I wanted to play that Batman game at all.


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If only I wanted to play that Batman game at all.



You should.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey! It's Naruto Forums! It's the Gaming Department! It's the PC/Mac discussion thread! It's Stumpy!

I have returned. Maybe. I don't know. CMX your set has nothing to do with the juggernaut. wtf happened to you in my absence?

I wanted a reason to post here again and I want to get some input on this PC I'm thinking about building, so here I am. The catch with this new PC is that I am broke as fuck (as usual), so I want to see what is possible with a ~$500 budget. Here's what I quickly built on Newegg so far:



I don't want to spend a chunk of that budget on a monitor, so I will probably just use my HDTV as one temporarily. I have a functional mouse, but will need a keyboard (haven't put one on the list yet). With the flooding in Thailand recently HDD prices have gotten out of control, so until HDD prices return to normal I have an old 500gb drive that I can pop in there.

Of course, I want this to be a "gaming" PC. I would normally scoff at the idea of a good PC being built for $500, but the one I built so far is better than my family's home PC I built in 08 which still runs all the best games. Any input is greatly appreciated duders!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Helix said:


> You should.


Meh, first game was okay for the first few hours but it was boring toward the end. This game sounds like more of the same.


Stumpy said:


> Hey! It's Naruto Forums! It's the Gaming Department! It's the PC/Mac discussion thread! It's Stumpy!
> 
> I have returned. Maybe. I don't know. CMX your set has nothing to do with the juggernaut. wtf happened to you in my absence?
> 
> ...



I'll be changing it eventually. For now, I like my zombie kittens. 


Also, the only thing I'd consider changing is the motherboard, but I don't know shit.

I put $500.00 into my current PC and it can run everything high detail. It's definitely easier to do these days.


----------



## Helix (Nov 16, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> Hey! It's Naruto Forums! It's the Gaming Department! It's the PC/Mac discussion thread! It's Stumpy!
> 
> I have returned. Maybe. I don't know. CMX your set has nothing to do with the juggernaut. wtf happened to you in my absence?
> 
> ...



I don't know about the motherboard. I never heard about that brand. 

I think you can find a better GPU for that price. I don't know if you care about nvidia or ATI but  Or alternatively, pay a bit more for a 560 if you want nvidia, but the 6870 is a cheaper option.

Edit:


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 17, 2011)

Upgraded to a 560 and a Core i5, but that does not leave me with much to get the other parts. Got rid of my DVD drive in hopes that I could just boot my OS installers from my USB drives. Switched to a super cheap unknown brand power supply. Not sure about the PSU, but I'll look more into it as well. Lastly, I still need to check other options for my case and my motherboard.

I'm trying to go nVidia with this PC build because I always hear good things about their drivers and game support. I've always gone AMD/ATi in the past and now and then I wonder if the drivers have held me back. I'm open to arguments for AMD though ;3

Updated wish list:


----------



## Helix (Nov 17, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> Upgraded to a 560 and a Core i5, but that does not leave me with much to get the other parts. Got rid of my DVD drive in hopes that I could just boot my OS installers from my USB drives. Switched to a super cheap unknown brand power supply. Not sure about the PSU, but I'll look more into it as well. Lastly, I still need to check other options for my case and my motherboard.
> 
> I'm trying to go nVidia with this PC build because I always hear good things about their drivers and game support. I've always gone AMD/ATi in the past and now and then I wonder if the drivers have held me back. I'm open to arguments for AMD though ;3
> 
> Updated wish list:



I always figured power supplies were the one thing you never want to go cheap on, such as getting a generic brand. I like Corsair the best, but I realize they aren't the cheapest. 

I use to go Intel/nvidia, but damn I love the cheaper prices for AMD/ATI for building gaming rigs. You can still get great performance for the money you spend by going for an AMD cpu and ATI graphics card. If you can save money like that, you won't have to cheap out on things like motherboards and power supplies. I think AMD/ATI is very budget-friendly, and you are on a budget, so maybe you could explore that option as well. 

But, yeah, I been using an ATI card for the first time (5850) and nvidia drivers are probably better. Yet, this card is still a beast.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 17, 2011)

Helix said:


> I always figured power supplies were the one thing you never want to go cheap on, such as getting a generic brand. I like Corsair the best, but I realize they aren't the cheapest.
> 
> I use to go Intel/nvidia, but damn I love the cheaper prices for AMD/ATI for building gaming rigs. You can still get great performance for the money you spend by going for an AMD cpu and ATI graphics card. If you can save money like that, you won't have to cheap out on things like motherboards and power supplies. I think AMD/ATI is very budget-friendly, and you are on a budget, so maybe you could explore that option as well.
> 
> But, yeah, I been using an ATI card for the first time (5850) and nvidia drivers are probably better. Yet, this card is still a beast.


Fuck. Now I have to maintain two potential $500 builds. Going to keep this Intel/nVidia and add an AMD/AMD build. I don't know why, but I have an unjustified fear of using an AMD processor. I would like to eliminate that fear. I am also one of those people who has a thing for going for the less popular choices. :S

You are totally right about spending a respectable amount on the power supply though.


----------



## Helix (Nov 17, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck. Now I have to maintain two potential $500 builds. Going to keep this Intel/nVidia and add an AMD/AMD build. I don't know why, but I have an unjustified fear of using an AMD processor. I would like to eliminate that fear. I am also one of those people who has a thing for going for the less popular choices. :S
> 
> You are totally right about spending a respectable amount on the power supply though.





Well, I am using an AMD processor, and I have had no issues with it. In fact, it runs cooler than any Intel processor I have used. I mean, if it is mainly a gaming rig, I think AMD processors are perfectly fine. The one I been using is a  I got it for $100, weird that it is $140 now.


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2011)

Never and i repeat never go for a no-name cheap-ass power supply. It's just too important. Get a nice OCZ, Corsair etc one. I've seen (and smelled lol) 2000$+ pc's die because the person decided to splash the cash on everything but the power supply. Really, i can't stress it enough. 

AMD hasn't had the speed crown for years but their processors are good bang for buck.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a tremendous fan of Rosewill for cheap high-quality power supplies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

You should be asking this stuff in the tech thread.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 17, 2011)

I should, but I don't know what kind of crowd prowls the Tech department ;o I know I stopped going there after I realized its just a bunch of fools having problems with Youtube videos and shit.

I think I'm hitting a brick wall when it comes to balancing the price and performance here.

Current build: 

I switched from a 560 Ti to a regular old 560. Sure I want to pay ~$20-40 for a Ti version, but I really can't spend any more on a video card when my CPU costs just as much. I'm certainly not going to be running SLI on this or hooking up more than potentially two hard drives and a dvd drive, do you guys think I should get the 430W or 500W Corsair PSU? I have the 500W at the moment because I am always paranoid about not having enough power. On my first build ever I bought a 750W PSU for a single GPU single HDD single disk drive build 

Would 8GB of RAM be worth +$10? From what I've heard the jump from 4GB to 8GB isn't as hot as it may sound unless one is a heavy Photoshop user or something. If I'm sticking with 4GB, should I buy one stick of 4GB so I can add another 4GB stick later, or should I get 2 sticks of 2gb for the dual channel? Dual channel is probably the way to go... Heat spreaders on RAM are totally a gimmick unless I'm OCing them, right?

If anyone sees an area where I can shave off a few dollars, let me know. It seems like the build is about as complete as I can hope for. Now time to work on an AMD build to see if I can get the same performance for less...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Holy shit you're alive, almost forgot you existed. 


Edit: taking a look at that PC build.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go 500W, consider 600W+ if you find a deal. 

Absolutely get 8GB. Ignore Heat Spreaders. Ignore speed (1333 vs. 1600) unless the difference is within a couple dollars. Don't buy anything RAM-wise off Newegg unless it's got five stars and a bunch of awards. RAM options there are good and cheap. Should be around $40-45.

And of course, wait until Black Friday and pick up the things close to your plan that are on great sale.

I rebuild my PC almost every year after Black Friday.


Update:


----------



## Helix (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, Black Friday is just around the corner. Cyber Monday as well.


----------



## Laurens (Nov 18, 2011)

black friday? cyber monday?

wut


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah what the hell is Cyber Monday? gun


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

It's Black Friday for the internet. First Monday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Alien (Nov 18, 2011)

Laurens said:


> black friday?
> 
> wut



Like solden here except it only lasts one day and the discounts are insane 

they should have it here as well


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

You need to invade an indigenous country, kill all the natives, and then eat lots of food. Then you can have your 60% off sales.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

I've yet to purchase any game on a Black Friday, I already have all the games that I want to play.


----------



## Laurens (Nov 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Like solden here except it only lasts one day and the discounts are insane
> 
> they should have it here as well



oh, that's actually a pretty neat idea


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

I've yet to purchase anything on Black Friday or Cyber Monday. Ever.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I bought cereal on Black Friday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

I just stay in the house stuffing my face with leftovers and playing video games on Friday.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah what the hell is Cyber Monday? gun


Hit me up on Yahoo Personals, baby, and I'll show you what Cyber Monday really is.



			
				Nmaster64 said:
			
		

> Go 500W, consider 600W+ if you find a deal.
> 
> Absolutely get 8GB. Ignore Heat Spreaders. Ignore speed (1333 vs. 1600) unless the difference is within a couple dollars. Don't buy anything RAM-wise off Newegg unless it's got five stars and a bunch of awards. RAM options there are good and cheap. Should be around $40-45.
> 
> ...


Fuck. That build is basically everything I have been trying to fit in my ~$500 budget. It would be pretty awesome if a build like that would get in the ~$540 range on Black Friday/Internet Sex Monday. Bookmarked that, but I won't get my hopes up.

The reason I'm so picky about the price on this thing is because I'm not the intended spender on this machine. I'm trying to make a machine my entire family can pitch in and buy for me because I am spoiled and terrible like that.

Switched to an ATI GPU and scrapped the idea of an AMD CPU build.


For those curious, this is the "rig" i have been using/gaming exclusively on *since 2007*.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Introduction Date:	June 5, 2007	Discontinued Date:	February 26, 2008
*Processor Speed:	2.2 GHz* *Processor Type:	Core 2 Duo (T7500)*
RAM Type:	PC2-5300 DDR2	Min. RAM Speed:	667 MHz
*Standard RAM:	2 GB* Maximum RAM:	6 GB*
*Video Card:	GeForce 8600M GT*	VRAM Type:	GDDR3 SDRAM
Standard VRAM:	128 MB	Maximum VRAM:	128 MB
Built-in Display:	15.4" Widescreen	Native Resolution:	1440x900
*Standard Hard Drive:	120 GB (5400 RPM)*	Int. HD Interface:	Serial ATA (1.5 Gb/s)
Case Type:	Notebook	Form Factor:	*MacBook Pro*
Dimensions:	1.0 x 14.1 x 9.6	Avg. Weight:	5.4 lbs. (2.45 kg)
Original Price (US):	US$1999	Est. Current Retail:	US$900-US$1000


----------



## Helix (Nov 18, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> For those curious, this is the "rig" i have been using/gaming exclusively on *since 2007*.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh, gee. I guess you will be in heaven once you get your new gaming rig.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2011)

Careful on cheapin' out on the motherboard. That's not exactly something you can hotswap out later. I think you'll regret spending under $100 on the mobo. It's a dice game with super cheap motherboards.

I think my build (or comparable parts) will swing down to $550-$600 for Black Friday.

The new AMD options (FX-8150, FX-8120, and FX-6100) are legit, but unfortunately are just too close to those nice new i5's/i7's price-wise (performance-wise the FX-6100 falls _just_ shy of the i5-2400, but is only $10-$20 cheaper).

If you can land a good deal on one (say the FX-6100 for $130 or the FX-8150 for <$200) then they shouldn't be written off. But as long as the slightly better Intel equivalent is only a few bucks away I don't think they're quite worth it. Hoping that changes soon. Always was a fan of AMD, but Intel really knocked it out of the park w/ the Core iX line.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2011)

So I trashed that AMD build and I was all like "fuck that". And I looked at AMD cpus again and actually noticed the high end AMD cpus are not THAT much worse than Sandy Intel cpus, but are also way cheaper than them.

The AMD build is back from the dead and is currently the only viable option.


The RAM just went out of stock, but I can find something else. It is well under $500 and is a compromise compared to the nVidia build, but one of the financial backers for this undertaking recently gave me some bad news. The budget is below $500, but the above list is ~$460 and not a terrible build if the benchmarks I have been looking at are accurate.

The help I have gotten from here and the tech forum has been great  You guys rock.

edit: Forgot to mention that when I trashed the AMD build originally it was because I was looking at CPU benchmarking program results rather than game benchmarking results which are all that really matter. I don't care how fast I can compress a file in Winrar or any of that ish. GAMES, GUYS.


----------



## Helix (Nov 21, 2011)

AMD is always your best friend. 

I say the build looks pretty good. If you still have more freedom with your money, I'd say to try to get the 6870 since it is only about $20 more.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2011)

$15 off w/ EMCJJHJ26



$10 off w/ EMCJJHJ35


----------



## Nakor (Nov 21, 2011)

Whoever is thinking about buying that Challenger case...it kinda sucks. I have it now. The fans in it are nice, but it's a pain in the ass to remove the side panels. I actually was unable to remove the back side panel to properly install my dvd-rom drive. So it's actually only screwed in on the one side. 

Bottom line, if you plan on doing lots of maintenance on your system get a case that is easier to work with. 

I'm looking for two things on black friday/cyber monday. A CPU fan and a USB 3.0 external drive.

I bought The Witcher 2 for $16 on Amazon yesterday and my stock fan is unbearably loud. I literally can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't be bothered with steam and shit.

Emus and roms do it for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Emus and ROMs, Emus and ROMs. 

That's where it's at.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Emus and ROMs, Emus and ROMs.
> 
> That's where it's at.



Yup, you know it. .

Favour the Snes/GBA ones usually. Chrono Trigger/Zelda/Mario/Advance wars etc. are the meat and drink of my collection. 

I'm hoping to get enough money for a gaming rig next year.

AMD Radeon Graphics preferably, i5 2500K is a beast for overclocking (might get an overclocked version tho) loads of Ram and HD (4GB 1 TB at least)

Decent deals for just PC case tower mods with bells and whistles just now. Could be better than just building it myself which is a hassle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, GBA kept me going for a good while. SNES, of course, I still play regularly. 

I do have a very powerful gaming machine right now myself. Sadly, there are no games to play on it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 21, 2011)

Courier pack it and send it to me man. 

What's the specs? You prefer air cooling to water?

Went through a DBZ phase with my Zsnes.


----------



## Helix (Nov 23, 2011)

Goddamnit, Valve.... goddamnit.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Philosophy time. Can Valve count to 3?
a.) No
b.) No


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a pretty good deal for those not looking to DIY a new system:


RAM Deals Abound


----------



## Zeven (Nov 24, 2011)

Steam and GamrsGate are doing massive sales.


----------



## Helix (Dec 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Philosophy time. Can Valve count to 3?
> a.) No
> b.) No


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. Here's the rig I just ordered:


Managed to get free shipping on all the items, so the price is as shown there. I'm feeling pretty good about it right now. I just hope there is enough room in the case for my video card :S


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Here's the rig I just ordered:
> 
> 
> Managed to get free shipping on all the items, so the price is as shown there. I'm feeling pretty good about it right now. I just hope there is enough room in the case for my video card :S



It better be HL3. 

I think that you'll be fine, GPU is 8.5'' and the case is 13.88''.  Unless any drive bay down there is really big.


----------



## firefist (Dec 27, 2011)

anyone wanna trade something for a 33% driver san francisco and 25% valve coupon?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2011)

This is the only thread I still care about checking up on every week or two on this forum  That is, as long as people still "know" me here.


Eternal Goob said:


> I think that you'll be fine, GPU is 8.5'' and the case is 13.88''.  Unless any drive bay down there is really big.


Yeah everything fits if only just BARELY. I suppose as a result of things being cramped in there and only having two case fans, I have heat issues when the side panel is closed. The GPU in particular heats up when the side panel is open, but there are no babies or nosey animals in the house to stick foreign objects in it so it will be fine being all exposed.





I just realized how terrible my phone's camera is @_@ Don't fall for high megapixel bullshit guys. Megapixels don't mean anything anymore.

Safely overclocked my CPU from 3.4ghz to 4.0ghz and the GPU/GPU Memory clock rates are pretty much as high as the card can handle without creating artifacts or just crashing. So long as my case is open they stay at reasonable temperatures  My overclocked AMD CPU probably does about as well as a stock i5 2500, but if I had gotten an i5 2500 it would have been overclocked too.

I'll probably need to get a more spacious case in the future and a monitor of at least 1920x1080 resolution (this 1360x768 HDTV is _*LITERALLY*_ killing me. Those nitpicks aside, I am very happy with the performance I got for $460.

Now I have to go put serious work into a 10 page paper instead of modding the fuck out of Skyrim/Morrowind/Gothic 3 and then occasionally playing those games. Life sucks.

edit: I also ordered this: 

So anything I can plug ethernet into will not need to run a cord all the way across the house to my space. I just hope it gives me a good enough wifi latency.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Good to see that your new build works well, it's unfortunate that you have heat issues but it isn't so bad I suppose.  

I've never overclocked my CPU or GPU, never had a reason to.  My 1680x1050 resolution monitor isn't demanding enough for the games that I play.  

Also, that's a pretty nice Wireless adapter.


----------



## Helix (Dec 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who wants a 50% OFF Valve coupon?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 31, 2011)

Who wants 10 of them.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 31, 2011)

Do they work on the sale stuff or do you have to wait till it's over? Portal 2 for ?5 would be insane.


----------



## Helix (Dec 31, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Do they work on the sale stuff or do you have to wait till it's over? Portal 2 for ?5 would be insane.



Only the gold coupons. The normal coupons work after January 2nd.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2012)

Helix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants a 50% OFF Valve coupon?


I would selfishly say I want one, but I'm pretty much out of spending cash after the PC and the games on sale today  Wouldn't be able to afford anything even with the coupon.

I've seen you playing the new Serious Sam game (actually you are playing it RIGHT NOW as of writing this post, but im too  to just PM you on Steam). I consider myself a big fan of "Doomlikes" and all that ish. I'm sure those guys know how to make a damn Serious Sam game still, but from the few videos I have seen of the game I noticed some unsettling changes like iron sights for at least the assault rifle looking gun and I think they added a sprint button too... Not too clear on that stuff yet, but as an old geezer of a PC gamer at age 22 I do not immediately warm up to the idea of a Serious Sam game adopting modern game concepts.



Eternal Goob said:


> Good to see that your new build works well, it's unfortunate that you have heat issues but it isn't so bad I suppose.
> 
> I've never overclocked my CPU or GPU, never had a reason to.  My 1680x1050 resolution monitor isn't demanding enough for the games that I play.
> 
> Also, that's a pretty nice Wireless adapter.


I know overclocking my CPU and GPU is a bit silly especially at my resolution, but I just learned how ridiculously easy it is with my AMD/AMD setup. I overclocked them as much as I could while keeping my system stable, but none of the games I have stress tested with yet have had any heat issues at all with max settings. As long as they stay cool and stable while overclocked... why the hell wouldn't I overclock if AMD makes it so easy


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

> I'm sure those guys know how to make a damn Serious Sam game still, but from the few videos I have seen of the game I noticed some unsettling changes like iron sights for at least the assault rifle looking gun and I think they added a sprint button too... Not too clear on that stuff yet, but as an old geezer of a PC gamer at age 22 I do not immediately warm up to the idea of a Serious Sam game adopting modern game concepts.



Serious Sam 3 isn't quite as good as the first two Encounters but it's hell of a lot better than practically all modern fpses.  No other game in this generation made me nearly piss myself when confronting large groups of enemies.  The iron sights aren't really a problem and I found sprint to be handy especially when I wanted to run away from Headless Kamikazes.  Of course I couldn't gain ground on them at all, looking back gave me about half a second to consider what I was seeing before a dozen Headless Kamikaze blasted me into oblivion.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Serious Sam 3 isn't quite as good as the first two Encounters but it's hell of a lot better than practically all modern fpses.  No other game in this generation made me nearly piss myself when confronting large groups of enemies.  The iron sights aren't really a problem and I found sprint to be handy especially when I wanted to run away from Headless Kamikazes.  Of course I couldn't gain ground on them at all, looking back gave me about half a second to consider what I was seeing before a dozen Headless Kamikaze blasted me into oblivion.


In a Serious Sam game "Sprint" should be the only movement speed 

Do the iron sights slow your movement speed when you bring them up? If so, I can safely say, having not played the game at all, that it breaks the the very foundation of SERIOUS Sam gameplay and is a blight upon all PC gaming.

Joking, yes. But really those things just made me think:


----------



## Helix (Jan 1, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> I've seen you playing the new Serious Sam game (actually you are playing it RIGHT NOW as of writing this post, but im too  to just PM you on Steam). I consider myself a big fan of "Doomlikes" and all that ish. I'm sure those guys know how to make a damn Serious Sam game still, but from the few videos I have seen of the game I noticed some unsettling changes like iron sights for at least the assault rifle looking gun and I think they added a sprint button too... Not too clear on that stuff yet, but as an old geezer of a PC gamer at age 22 I do not immediately warm up to the idea of a Serious Sam game adopting modern game concepts.



The first couple maps don't feel like Serious Sam per se, but it starts to feel that way as you progress further. Despite the modern aesthetics, the game is very much like the old Serious Sam games. Co-op is still a blast, secrets are still fun to discover, the difficulty is just as insane, the enemies are just as annoying (fuck you kleers), and there are plenty of different modes (co-op and multiplayer).

The iron sights and sprinting may be a turn off but they are purely optional to appeal to those that like it. In fact, there is an achievement called "Old School" for not manually reloading, sprinting, or using iron sights. So, it is entirely possible to beat the game without using those mechanics. 

But yeah, feel free to message me any time. I don't mind chatting, even if you get me in the middle of a game.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2012)

> As testament to just how damn popular/important Valve's Steam platform has become to the PC market, recently over five million people were logged into the service at once.
> 
> The milestone was first achieved last month, while the service's notorious holiday sales were going down, but it's hit it again and again since, as recently as January 2.
> 
> The most popular game, and one that's helped propel the platform towards the milestone? Skyrim, of course, which even now is boasting three times the players the next most popular game (Team Fortress 2) can muster.





Good to see Steam growing.


----------



## Helix (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wait till Dota 2 releases.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2012)

6 million active members easily, maybe even seven million.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 6, 2012)

This:


And this:


That is all.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

I would love for Dark Souls to be on PC so I could finally experience what all the rage about it is.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would love for Dark Souls to be on PC so I could finally experience what all the rage about it is.


I was respectful of the experience people claimed they had with the game, but then I played it for myself. So fucking good.


----------



## Helix (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing how much exposure this has got in just one day. I hope Namco goes through with this eventually.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't do at least a quick-and-cheap PC port and toss it up on Steam with big event sales is a complete idiot. It's absolute bank. It's a zero-risk investment for any game/series of minimal reputation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Man, I really hate Steam.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I really hate Steam.



Why?  I personally love Steam.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Fair enough.  Never had a problem with launching Steam to play games since it doesn't use too many resources and I do have a pretty decent internet connection.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't trust it either. 

It's spying on me.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Your internet browser is spying on you as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuckin' Internet. 

It's a good thing I don't have Internet at home, I'd be arrested.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 9, 2012)

you can't play games on steam when you don't have an internet connection?

well shit D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Laurens said:


> you can't play games on steam when you don't have an internet connection?
> 
> well shit D:



Well, you can in some games (that I know of), but you still have to initially activate over the Internet.


No Internet?

No activation.


No activation?

You can't play that game you just bought, sorry.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Someone without internet lol.


----------



## Helix (Jan 9, 2012)

Still better than Origin.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Helix said:


> Still better than Origin.



Origin has turned me off of EA's games or at least the ones that aren't on Steam.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You realize, of course, that many in-store, physical game copies require online activation and that some of those are Steam-activated? Of course you do. You're just playing coy with me.


That's a developer/publisher decision, Valve/Steam is hardly at fault for them not giving you options.



Gnome said:


> Someone without internet lol.



This.




Eternal Goob said:


> Origin has turned me off of EA's games or at least the ones that aren't on Steam.


I'll be pirating ME3 if it doesn't hit Steam. After that, I just won't ever be playing an EA game again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Well that's the reason I don't like Steam. That and the auto-start stuff, and the application runs in the background doing who knows what while I'm playing games.

I'm not saying I'm paranoid, it's just that you can't trust any company these days. Not with your computer's information, not with anything.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't understand the hate towards Origin, I haven't had problems with it so far. Is it because EA is spying on you?


----------



## Helix (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not saying I'm paranoid, it's just that you can't trust any company these days. Not with your computer's information, not with anything.



Sounds like paranoia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Helix said:


> Sounds like paranoia.



It's not paranoia if they really are out to get you.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's the reason I don't like Steam. That and the auto-start stuff, and the application runs in the background doing who knows what while I'm playing games.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm paranoid, it's just that you can't trust any company these days. Not with your computer's information, not with anything.


It runs in your taskbar, keeping you connected to your friends. It's just a PC-version of Xbox Live. You can turn off the community part if you have no friends, and you can disable the in-game overlay stuff if you don't want it.

Valve is generally considered the most trustworthy company in the industry. They won't even send your PC's specs off without asking you first if that's okay. The only thing actually tracked is play-time and achievements.



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I don't understand the hate towards Origin, I haven't had problems with it so far. Is it because EA is spying on you?



It's EA. Just look at all the stories about them being douchebags lately.

Plus nobody wants to run an inferior garbage version of a Steam w/o good sales or any useful features. Use Steam or GTFO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't care what you say, I don't trust them.


Also, I have no friends.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2012)

I suggest you avoid the internet. Your browser is tracking you. This website is tracking you. This webpage has embedded advertisers which are each individually tracking you.

And for god's sake don't use anything like Facebook.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't use Facebook, actually. 

And I don't even have the Internet at home, so it stands to reason I am not being tracked there. At work I couldn't care less.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2012)

Your boss is tracking you. The cameras see you. The FBI is listening...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I am aware of all these things.


It's a necessary evil to make my moneys.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am aware of all these things.
> 
> 
> It's a necessary evil to make my moneys.


Steam is a necessary evil to legally purchase the right to play PC games. 

Since I am always online with my PC and do not have things like kiddy porn to hide from evil videogame companies, I am not afraid of anyone seeing any bit of info on my computer. In fact, I pity the fool who would waste a part of his life going through the mundane personal shit on my computer or online "profiles". Maybe they have scripts/programs that do that for them, but either way gl hf.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 12, 2012)

Also, I know you (CMX) hate DRM and I know you hate *all* modern video games. That means you are a huge fan of , right?


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Also, I know you (CMX) hate DRM and I know you hate *all* modern video games. That means you are a huge fan of , right?



CMX is a huge fan of "extended demos".


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> CMX is a huge fan of "extended demos".


I am aware of that as well 

I'm not completely innocent in that particular area either, but I buy enough games to not feel bad about "demoing" one here or there.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't "demo" games at all these days, Steam is just a far easier way of getting games and since there aren't too many games that interest me I have more than enough money to buy all the ones that do.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't mind the lack of a CD/DVD at all, really don't see a benefit, at least for me, to have a physical copy.  The only problem might be if my Steam accounts gets banned and I can't access any of my games but I doubt that such a situation would arise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Well that's the problem, isn't it?

What if Steam goes under? Then all those games you "own" are gone.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't see Steam going under anytime soon, hell it is thriving at the moment.  And even if it does go down it isn't like I play most of my games anymore, I'm usually only playing Counter-Strike: Source these days.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2012)

Steam is doubling its sales every year so far. Sure this growth has to end at some point but there's no reason to assume Valve will close it down anytime soon. I'm likely to lose interest in all games I bought on steam before that platform goes down


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

It's just a hypothetical.

Do you know what that is?


----------



## Little Washu (Jan 13, 2012)

Just picked up Dead Space 1 and 2 off Steam for 10 bucks.  That's actually not a bad deal and I have been meaning to pick up the series for awhile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't come crying to me when you lose all your games.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 20, 2012)

SORRY I'M HAVING TROUBLE HEARING YOU OVER ALL THE LOGIC I'M DROWNING IN

;P


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't come crying to me when you lose all your games.



I certainly won't come crying to you...I'll just cry in a corner.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 24, 2012)

Are we done trying to convince old man CMX to convert to the digital age now? Good. Instead, let's all get off to some keyboard porn:



I beat Alpha Protocol yesterday. What a great game! Had some flaws, but the conversation system and stealth were totally awesome.


Little Washu said:


> Just picked up Dead Space 1 and 2 off Steam for 10 bucks.  That's actually not a bad deal and I have been meaning to pick up the series for awhile.


Top of the line action games right there. You will enjoy them.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 24, 2012)

nice to hear, been wanting to play alpha protocol, but heard some bad things about it..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I liked Alpha Protocol as well, some things could have been executed better, but it's definitely not a bad game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, the blame goes to Sega for pressuring Obsidian Entertainment to rush Alpha Protocol.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 24, 2012)

What OnLive codes do you have? I was always interested in trying it out, the concept of cloud gaming is cool.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2012)

SMNC


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got back into PC gaming and I need some friends on Steam. 

Steam account: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2012)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> What OnLive codes do you have? I was always interested in trying it out, the concept of cloud gaming is cool.



*OnLive Keys:*
Braid
Osmos
Trine

*Steam Keys:*
HIB2
HIB3
Gratuitous Space Battle multiplayer (this one is probably useless)
Gish

*Desura Keys:*
HIB2
Humble Frozenbyte Bundle
Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle

*Steam Gift:*
Super Monday Night Combat Invitational (beta)

That is 11 items all for my lovely PC gaming thread participants  Call out what you want and I will distribute to those I see fit some time tomorrow evening.


----------



## Helix (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh giveaways time?


*Spoiler*: _Desura_ 




HIB#2 = 0a186c91fd1a7e97f2f9571c35a7bfb2
HIB#2 = HIB3B-O1OAA-EVVXY-SKYJ0-YRZX6
HIB#3 = HIB3A-6884H-E1EIS-KK1Z5-2FIXU
Frozenbyte = FROZE-6NSNF-9ECH5-V7BN3-I7EAH





*Spoiler*: _OnLive_ 




Braid checkout code: ZBELKURF
Osmos checkout code: AVGWTRGR
Trine checkout code: KDKUZDUN






*Spoiler*: _Steam (lets see who can win this)_


----------



## Corruption (Jan 25, 2012)

I could take an OnLive Trine code, that game looks like sex for my eyes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't understand how this works.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2012)

Helix said:


> Oh giveaways time?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Desura_
> ...



Aaaaaand with a mighty swing of his e-peen Helix steals all of Stumpy's thunder. 

Well, like I said I'll try to prioritize the cool people here (Gnome you count as a cool person), so if people want any of the games/bundles I offered just say so! Tell me which games/bundles you want!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> *Steam Gift:*
> Super Monday Night Combat Invitational (beta)
> 
> Call out what you want and I will distribute to those I see fit some time tomorrow evening.





Nmaster64 said:


> SMNC



..........


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> ..........


OOO YOU HAVE STEAM COUPONS

Let me see what you got there 

EDIT: Log on fool so I can send and you can redeem a gift I sent to a friend who hasn't used it yet. I have a second gift, but that guy is not going to play SMNC anyway.


----------



## Helix (Jan 25, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Aaaaaand with a mighty swing of his e-peen Helix steals all of Stumpy's thunder.
> 
> Well, like I said I'll try to prioritize the cool people here (Gnome you count as a cool person), so if people want any of the games/bundles I offered just say so! Tell me which games/bundles you want!



Naw, I don't have that much. 

Only two people entered into my HIB2 giveaway so far.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 25, 2012)

I better win.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 26, 2012)

^ oh you were the first one  well if you really want it, i'll leave it :d


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Traded meaningless TF2 iPod earbuds for equally meaningless videogame, Saint's Row: The Third. I am ok with this.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Traded meaningless TF2 iPod earbuds for equally meaningless videogame, Saint's Row: The Third. I am ok with this.



I'm jelly.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys, not sure if I should post this here, just wanted to see what you guys thought of it, since I'd want to use it for gaming and whatnot. I know I'll get more notice and feedback if I let you guys see it here instead of only over in the tech department.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess it would be good enough for gaming, but I think gaming laptops are just too over-expensive for what you get out of it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

Helix said:


> I guess it would be good enough for gaming, but I think gaming laptops are just too over-expensive for what you get out of it.



Well, the thing is, it seems to be better than an Alienware I was looking at and it's about $300-$400 cheaper, and I'm not going to pay that much just for a name lol. Also, I eventually do need a new laptop, so I thought I might as well get something that I'd get a lot of use out of.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

I have only ever tried using my cousin's M11x as far as gaming laptops are concern. It is actually pretty nice simply because it is really small. I guess it should be cheaper than that Dell you linked. It played games like Black Ops, Team Fortress 2, and Need For Speed Hot Pursuit on low-medium settings with fairly decent fps. Hot Pursuit takes a lot on that laptop though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

Helix said:


> I have only ever tried using my cousin's M11x as far as gaming laptops are concern. It is actually pretty nice simply because it is really small. I guess it should be cheaper than that Dell you linked. It played games like Black Ops, Team Fortress 2, and Need For Speed Hot Pursuit on low-medium settings with fairly decent fps. Hot Pursuit takes a lot on that laptop though.



The cheapest M11x I've seen with higher-end specs (i7 cpu, 2+ GB gpu, 8+ gb RAM, etc.) is around $1000-$1100. I initially considered the M11x at first, but decided against it and thought a M14x might be better.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, yeah, the M14x would be better. But for a nice, small little laptop that you can simply game on, I thought the M11x could be another consideration. Obviously, you can't worry about maximum graphical settings if you were to get the M11x. But yeah, my knowledge about laptop gaming isn't really that great.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

Your opinion is still valuable to me, I'm trying to get all the info and opinions I can so I can sort through it all and make an informed decision. It isn't something I wanna rush, so your help is appreciated. Perhaps I will re-consider the M11x. Part of it depends on how much I really think I need a DVD drive.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2012)

I just got a new laptop. It was more for work than gaming, but I wanted to make sure it could at least do some stuff like TF2 and SC2 on like medium settings. It does, well. It was on holiday sale, I did days of research before I bought. Should give you a good baseline.

Final Total: ~$900
CPU: Intel(R) Core™ i7-2670QM Mobile Processor 2.20 GHz 6M Intel Smart Cache, Max Turbo Freq. 3.10 GHz
BATTERY: 6-cells Li-Ion Battery Pack 4800mAh
CD: 8X DVD+/-R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive (NB-353-DVDRW)
FLASHMEDIA: Built-In 3in1 Media Reader
HDD: 500GB 7200RPM SATA300 Hard Drive
HDMI: Built-in HDMI Port
MEMORY: 8GB (4GBx2) DDR3-1333 SODIMM Memory
MOTHERBOARD: Intel HM65 Chipset Mainboard
NOTEBOOK: A15HC Gaming Notebook 15.6" Full HD 1920x1080 Display
OS: Microsoft(R) Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit Edition)
SOUND: Built-in 3D Premium Surround Sound
USB: Built-in 2x USB2.0 Ports + 2x USB3.0 Ports
VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M 2GB PCIe Video
VIDEOCAMERA1: Built-in 1.3 Mega Pixel Webcam
WNC: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6230 a/b/g/n + Bluetooth WiFi Combo Card [Intel WiDi Ready]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds pretty close to the laptop my bro just bought. I'm thinking of getting one too for around that price, seems like a good investment. For me it would be mostly for 3D and Photoshop work, with some light gaming on the side.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 27, 2012)

My current laptop is about one year old, and it can play games like skyrim, deux ex, black ops all in high quality with decent fps. i am someone who thinks that laptops can be suited for gaming, very well

so yeah, my opinion is, that sure looks like an good laptop, and a not too expensive one too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

The specs look pretty good on that, and the Dell I was looking at was pretty much the same specs except the GPU was a GT 525M, not a 540 M, and it was about $60 more expensive.

But, I've been looking into an Alienware again (thanks to Helix's insight) and saw something for $999.99 (no tax to add on) with these specs. Does this seem worthwhile?

Detailed Specifications:
-- Alienware M11x R3 Laptop
-- 90W AC Adapter
-- Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
-- Certified Refurbished
-- Nebula Red with Soft Touch Finish
-- NVIDIA GeForce GT540 graphics with 2.0GB Video Memory and Optimus
-- 8 Cell Primary Battery
-- Power Cord
-- Command Center
-- Wave Systems Software
-- 11.6 inch High Definition WLED Display (1366x768) with Integrated 1.3M Pixel Webcam
-- 750 GB SATA Hard Drive (7200RPM)
-- Alienware AVATAR 3
-- Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit Operating System DVD
-- 8 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz (2 DIMMs)
-- Processor: Intel Core i7-2617M 1.5GHz (2.6GHz Turbo Mode, 4MB Cache)
-- Intel Wireless-N WiFi Link 1000 a/g/n 1x2


The thing I really love about the M11x is its light weight, easy portability and loooong battery life (more than 7 hours, I believe). And I've thought about it and realized I wouldn't have much use for a DVD drive anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

I was looking at the Lenovo Y570, it's $800 flat atm. The gpu is only 1gb though.


*Processor*
2nd generation Intel? Core™ i7-2670QM Processor ( 2.2GHz 1333MHz 6MB )
*Operating system*
Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64
*Graphics*
NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M 1GB
*Total memory*
8 GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHz
*Display*
15.6" HD Glare with integrated camera 1366x768
*Camera*
Integrated 2.0MP Camera
*Pointing device*
Industry Standard Touchpad
*Hard Drive*
500GB 5400
*Optical Drive*
DVD Recordable (Dual Layer)
*Battery*
6 Cell Lithium-Ion
*Network Card*
Intel 1000 BGN Wireless
*Bluetooth*
Bluetooth Version 2.1 + EDR
*HDMI*
HDMI (Out)
*Finger Print Reader*
None
*Warranty*
One Year


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, that's not bad. I wouldn't mind having that either. Sad the GPU is only 1 GB, though.

Anyway, I really think I'm gonna go ahead with that Alienware. Now I just need to decide when I want to buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, not bad. Processor sucks though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

64bit and RAM is pretty much all I care about in the long run, Photoshop and Maya like a boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Important features to be sure.

I'll stick to PCs though. Laptops are just never going to be cool.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Wow, that's not bad. I wouldn't mind having that either. Sad the GPU is only 1 GB, though.
> 
> Anyway, I really think I'm gonna go ahead with that Alienware. Now I just need to decide when I want to buy it.



Yeah, and Alienware has a faster HDD and if you plan on using it a lot where you can't plug it in then the 8-cell and lightweight is amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, and Alienware has a faster HDD and if you plan on using it a lot where you can't plug it in then the 8-cell and lightweight is amazing.



Exactly. I need it to be lightweight and have a long battery life. I use it at college and at work before my shift starts and stuff like that, where I can't plug it in much if at all. I need the battery to last a long time even if I'm not gaming, and the M11x has the best battery life of all the Alienware laptops I think, with 7+ hours of battery life. Granted, I use my current netbook at home as well, but only because I haven't been able to get my PC built, since I had to RMA a faulty motherboard. And the basement, the best non-static place in the house, is really cluttered at the moment, so there's no room to build it at the moment.

But yeah, the M11x sure seems like the best replacement available for the netbook I have now. A lightweight and long-lasting little powerhouse that's sure to serve me well for quite a number of years.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 27, 2012)

I pirated The Witcher 2 last night even though my bro has it on his Steam account that I have access to. I installed it this morning and started feeling sick with guilt. I bought The Witcher 2 on GoG.com this morning and emailed CD Projekt an apology.

Sorry CMX, I am weak.


Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, not sure if I should post this here, just wanted to see what you guys thought of it, since I'd want to use it for gaming and whatnot. I know I'll get more notice and feedback if I let you guys see it here instead of only over in the tech department.


You're only allowed to get advice from the PC gaming thread if you are going to become a regular contributor to the thread 

I don't know what works in laptop processors and video cards these days, but these guys might:


That is the Alienware vs the Dell you mentioned. If what you care about is gaming, ignore all the benchmarks and battery nonsense. Look at the FPS they got for the games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> You're only allowed to get advice from the PC gaming thread if you are going to become a regular contributor to the thread
> 
> I don't know what works in laptop processors and video cards these days, but these guys might:
> 
> ...



I don't see why I wouldn't become one. 

I can tell already, though, that I'll probably prefer the Alienware. I care about gaming, but it's not the only thing I want to do with it. I'll look at the link now, though. 

EDIT: Alright, yeah, the Alienware does everything I want it to better from the looks of that link. And it's better at playing games.

My decision has been made.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't see why I wouldn't become one.
> 
> I can tell already, though, that I'll probably prefer the Alienware. I care about gaming, but it's not the only thing I want to do with it. I'll look at the link now, though.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help. Let us know what kind of games you manage to run on that portable Steam machine.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 27, 2012)

I just bought a gaming laptop a couple of months ago and I don't regret it. 

*Operating System*
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
*CPU Type*
Intel Core i7-2630QM 2.0GHz
*Screen*
15.6" FHD
*Memory Size*
6GB DDR3
*Hard Disk*
500GB
*Optical Drive*
DVD Super Multi
*Graphics Card*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M
*Video Memory*
1.5GB GDDR5 VRAM

I've played Crysis 2 on max settings and had no problems.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2012)

I would never play games on a laptop.  smh


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> -- 11.6 inch


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Glad I could help. Let us know what kind of games you manage to run on that portable Steam machine.



I sure will. 


Yeah, call me weird, but I actually prefer a not-so-big screen on a laptop.  The PC I'm building will be connected to my 46-inch HD tv, so I think it kinda evens itself out in the end.


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You and me both, bro. You and me both.
> 
> It's like paying for a prostitute and only beating off in the corner while she fucks another dude.



I guess I have to remember that the next time I try playing on a laptop.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 27, 2012)

btw, anyone interested in a copy for Super MNC ? 

i got 2 copies to gift :]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Helix said:


> I guess I have to remember that the next time I try playing on a laptop.


 Maybe after you can try to watch movies on a 3g cell phone.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot to agree with this.

I just bought a Steam key for Deus Ex: Human Revolution for $15.


Decent deal.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted some advice again, concerning the PC I'm building. Like I said, the motherboard was faulty, so I sent it to the manufacturer and got a brand new one in exchange. But... I've been possibly thinking about selling it once I build it and investing in the line of Alienware desktops.



More specifically, the rightmost one.

I was wondering if this stuff here (the computer parts I've purchased):

AM3 socket motherboard w/SLI: 

AMD Phenom II X4 975: 

8gb DDR3: 

700 watt PSU: 

Fan: 

Case: 

GTX 570:  

The HDD was about $90-$100.

I was wondering if this stuff here exceeds what the Alienware desktop I'm looking at is capable of. Also wondering how much I could sell the built PC for, a rough estimate or something. It was about $800 for all the parts.

Just want some opinions. Worth it to sell? Is it better than the Alienware? Vice versa?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think you'll be able to make your money back, not worth the trouble.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, which one is better anyway? The stuff I chose, or the Alienware? If mine is better, there's no point in selling it lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2012)

Well you could easily customize a better one there, but it's probably going to end up being $1k+ to do so.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2012)

Hm, well, with the one I'm building and the Alienware I'm about to buy, I think I'm pretty well off.  I'll see if anyone else has anything to say, though.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you should keep the built one and add some more motherboards to it...


----------



## Altron (Feb 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, just wanted some advice again, concerning the PC I'm building. Like I said, the motherboard was faulty, so I sent it to the manufacturer and got a brand new one in exchange. But... I've been possibly thinking about selling it once I build it and investing in the line of Alienware desktops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alienware is overpriced and people are paying a premium just because of the name. You already have most of the parts already, why not just get what you need then finish it up. 

Nothing feels better when you fire up a newly built computer by yourself and begin some gaming sessions. I too thought about places like Alienware, Ibuypower,etc. Then I decided to build my own systems since it will not only save me quite a bit of money it also gives me the satisfaction of knowing I put it together myself.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 6, 2012)

[H]ave shitty coupons [W]ant Counter Strike: Global Offensive Beta


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

I would love to have a key for the GO beta as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, since I couldn't get the PC I built working myself, I dropped it off at a tech place just down the street and they'll get it working. Kinda bummed that everything I tried didn't work, even after RMAing for a new motherboard and buying a newer and better CPU, but hopefully the tech guy can get it working. In the meantime, I just ordered a new laptop to go along with my newly built (and working dammit ) PC.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck with your new PC. Personally, I would've went with intel 2500k though. If you don't mind wasting 30bucks more. They're practically the best cpu you can get this generation. And overclocking is great, I have mine to 4.5ghz. 

edit


Stumpy said:


> [H]ave shitty coupons [W]ant Counter Strike: Global Offensive Beta



I want me some beta as well


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, since I couldn't get the PC I built working myself, I dropped it off at a tech place just down the street and they'll get it working. Kinda bummed that everything I tried didn't work, even after RMAing for a new motherboard and buying a newer and better CPU, but hopefully the tech guy can get it working. In the meantime, I just ordered a new laptop to go along with my newly built (and working dammit ) PC.


lol your 11in laptop screen will be the same resolution as my 32in hdtv that I use as a desktop monitor. This resolution is awful for a screen this size 

I also just discovered today that a couple of the main dudes (maybe more) from Alienware left after Dell bought them out and formed "Origin PC" to try to get back to being about the "hardcore" pc gamers and all that. So if you or someone you know is ever looking to get an Alienware for the name and reputation of having a gaming machine built for them, it seems Origin PC is the way to go now.  I'm not saying that's what you got that laptop for though. You just kinda got me looking into the history of Alienware and Dell's acquisition of them.

They have some nice machines and will overclock for you and set up that crazy liquid cooling system that still sounds so scary to me. They also make current Alienware look like quite a bargain


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> Good luck with your new PC. Personally, I would've went with intel 2500k though. If you don't mind wasting 30bucks more. They're practically the best cpu you can get this generation. And overclocking is great, I have mine to 4.5ghz.



Well, I had an AMD motherboard, so I just went and got one of the more better AMD CPUs on the market. I don't mind it, really.  I might invest in an intel later in my life.



Stumpy said:


> lol your 11in laptop screen will be the same resolution as my 32in hdtv that I use as a desktop monitor. This resolution is awful for a screen this size
> 
> I also just discovered today that a couple of the main dudes (maybe more) from Alienware left after Dell bought them out and formed "Origin PC" to try to get back to being about the "hardcore" pc gamers and all that. So if you or someone you know is ever looking to get an Alienware for the name and reputation of having a gaming machine built for them, it seems Origin PC is the way to go now.  I'm not saying that's what you got that laptop for though. You just kinda got me looking into the history of Alienware and the Dell acquisition.
> 
> They have some nice machines and will overclock for you and set up that crazy liquid cooling system that still sounds so scary to me. They also make current Alienware look like quite a bargain



That sounds pretty interesting.  I'll have to check out that site just for the hell of it.  It's kind of scary to think, though, that they make ALIENWARE look like a bargain.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 7, 2012)

I know this shit has been on sale multiple times before, but this time I have money.

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck:


I have to buy Oblivion GOTY Deluxe even though I have a physical copy of GOTY edition, and I haven't bought Morrowind since I played the original Xbox version of it and was introduced to the glorious world of Tamriel.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

> I have to buy Oblivion GOTY Deluxe even though I have a physical copy of GOTY edition, and I haven't bought Morrowind since I played the original Xbox version of it and was introduced to the glorious world of Tamriel.



You definitely should play Morrowind on the PC, there are some really really wonderful mods that make it worth the price of getting the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn, that looks awesome. How often do Steam deals change? I'll be getting my laptop by Friday and would hope that those deals are still around at that time.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

I think that the offer ends on February 9th.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Witcher 2.

If you want to kill your reviews then WoW.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2012)

Witcher 2 and Shogun 2 are my next buys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

What about KoA?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if Trine 1 ever came to XBL/PSN, if you haven't played it then do so.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2012)

What's a good software for capturing gaming footage? Free if possible cause after getting PC I R poor


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

FRAPS is pretty decent is capturing footage and showing the fps at the same time.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2012)

I think I'll do that tomorrow, Stumpy. :3 I have 11.1 GB left free on this netbook, I think that should be enough for both Morrowind and Oblivion.  And even then, I'll be copying it to a USB drive anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 7, 2012)

I posted an Xbox and some Playstation redemption codes in the gaming department convo thread. Check it out if you want some junk.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> FRAPS is pretty decent is capturing footage and showing the fps at the same time.



I haven't had any good experiences with Fraps.

I've been using  and it doesn't butcher my fps like Fraps did. It's not free though.

A free option that's pretty good is . My friend uses it with success.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2012)

I finally want to play COH. Never did. I love the shit out of Dawn of War 2 though. Also killing floor def getting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure he *could* play it on a console, but this is the PC thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2012)

wat iz console


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I finally want to play COH. Never did. I love the shit out of Dawn of War 2 though. Also killing floor def getting.


I am of the opinion that Company of Heroes is the greatest PC strategy game in a post-Starcraft market. I never played much of the singleplayer though. I just think the multiplayer is mind boggling. Unfortunately, it did not sell too well on release and last time I checked only a few thousand people play it regularly.

It is pretty frustrating for what I felt was the next evolution of RTS to only have a few thousand players to play against.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, the tech place called, and after a diagnosis the problem seems to be the power supply.  After all this time, it's been the power supply. Oh well, I've heard that power supplies being DOA isn't that uncommon.  Gonna try to RMA it and get this PC finally working.


----------



## Helix (Feb 8, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> I am of the opinion that Company of Heroes is the greatest PC strategy game in a post-Starcraft market. I never played much of the singleplayer though. I just think the multiplayer is mind boggling. Unfortunately, it did not sell too well on release and last time I checked only a few thousand people play it regularly.
> 
> It is pretty frustrating for what I felt was the next evolution of RTS to only have a few thousand players to play against.



The singleplayer is just as amazing as the multiplayer.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Wow, the tech place called, and after a diagnosis the problem seems to be the power supply.  After all this time, it's been the power supply. Oh well, I've heard that power supplies being DOA isn't that uncommon.  Gonna try to RMA it and get this PC finally working.


The first PC I ever built came with a dead power supply. Pesky things.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

I gots star wars. Anyone wanna play with me?


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm on Infinity Gate/Ebon Hawk servers.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

You should join me on Shadow Hand, on sith, cause boss is kicking my ass


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

No you!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

But I'm still level 7...you are probably like 40...lol. 

How the FUCK do I chat in this game? I try clicking on people but no chat option just invite to party...da fuk!? CONFUSED!!!


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

Naw I'm only a 15 Jedi Guardian and 12 Commando. On Infinity Gate.

On Ebon Hawk I'm a lvl 8 Imperial agent.


And you go to social and click who and then right click whisper.

I know it sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm a sith warrior. JOIN ME GOOD SIR!!! 

You can be famous on youtube in my footage 

And that's a pain in the ass to go through.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

I just might.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 10, 2012)

I have SWTOR, but I haven't had any time to really play this past month. Makes me sad. My Mercenary is only like level 15 or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2012)

Join ME! It'll be fun to run the Galaxy


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

> Blizzard once made a game called WarCraft III. Then someone made an awesome mod for it called DOTA. Then Valve decided to make a game called DOTA 2. Then Blizzard decided to make something called Blizzard DOTA.
> 
> And now Blizzard is taking Valve to court over the whole thing. What a mess.
> 
> ...





Oh Blizzard, why do you make it so easy for me to dislike you?  First you ruin my enjoyment of Bnet and now this.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

How can Valve try to copyright DOTA though? 

It's called Defense of the Ancients.

As in the Ancients of Warcraft...........

Why don't they just call it something different? Like League of Legends?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm gonna clear this up right now.

DotA was created using Blizzard tools, modding a Blizzard game, featuring Blizzard characters, and the genre it spawned has been defined by the mechanics and design of Warcraft III. They certainly have more claim over the title than a company with no connection to the original game nor mod whatsoever. 
*That's not up for argument.*

There is a single catch. Here people usually mention Icefrog, and those people are morons. Icefrog is the current primary maintainer of DotA All-Stars, but is neither the original creator of All-Stars nor the original DotA and had no impact on it's naming or original design. So his rights are no more than anyone else who ever opened DotA in the map editor (same w/ Guinsoo and Pendragon). 
*Legally speaking, also not up for argument.*

No, the catch is Eul. Gabe Newell claimed once in interview that Eul, the original DotA creator, works for Valve. Valve itself hasn't the slightest claim to DotA by any stretch, but Eul might. History seems to agree he was the original map creator and gave it it's name. If that's true and Eul really is an employee of Valve, then he probably has the strongest legal claim to the name and can allow Valve to represent him and grant the trademark to them.

*Legally, Eul seems to have a strong case, Blizzard a weak case, and everybody else no case.* *Ethically, nobody should have any case. *

The community should continue to operate as it always has, and companies wanting to break into the genre should avoid invoking the term in their actual titles. It takes all of a few minutes with a thesaurus to figure out a way to change "Defense of the Ancients" into a "League of Legends" or "Heroes of Newerth". Or, heaven forbid, a company take some extra time and thought and make a bold attempt at originality. 

Since I haven't seen evidence yet that Blizzard is demanding the trademark for themselves and have expressed the desire to continue allowing DotA to progress w/o their intervention, it would seem they fall on the ethical side of the dilemma. Thus, I would contest the real battle is Eul vs. The DotA Community, with Valve and Blizzard as the fighters representing each team in court, respectively.


_*TL;DR *- The original creator of DotA (Eul) is the only one with any strong legal claim to the name, although Blizzard isn't without any. Eul might work for Valve, we're not 100% sure yet. Regardless, it's a dick move to try to trademark such a long-running, genre-defining, community-centric, iconic mod name and Blizzard is doing the right thing in trying to block it._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh Blizzard, why do you make it so easy for me to dislike you? First you ruin my enjoyment of Bnet and now this.


 Funny thing is, DotA sucks dicks and balls and rancid cunts.

I'm pretty sure the disclaimer Blizzard makes you ignore in the map-creation and Bnet and all that stuff takes all of your rights to your creations away.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 10, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> _*TL;DR *- The original creator of DotA (Eul) is the only one with any strong legal claim to the name, although Blizzard isn't without any. Eul might work for Valve, we're not 100% sure yet. Regardless, it's a dick move to try to trademark such a long-running, genre-defining, community-centric, iconic mod name and Blizzard is doing the right thing in trying to block it._


This. As long as...


CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm pretty sure the disclaimer Blizzard makes you ignore in the map-creation and Bnet and all that stuff takes all of your rights to your creations away.


...this isn't true. If by using WCIII and its map editor you accepted some EULA or something where Blizzard can reasonably own the name of what you make, then Valve would be out of line here.

The right thing for the companies to do here would be the Riot and S2 Games way. Just don't try to claim ownership over the community popularized term "dota".


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2012)

To clarify regarding the EULA, yes Blizzard maintains a number of rights over the maps themselves.

However, the agreement doesn't grant them any rights regarding trademarks or branding of such maps/mods. Although it does grant them certain licenses to use them (in other words they don't have copyright or trademark over modder's original content, but they do have a license to use or redistribute such content).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I never read that shit so I'm just speculating here.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 12, 2012)

I almost bought the original Two Worlds yesterday. I know it is awful, but there are a ton of people on the internets who claim to love it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

So bad its good? I have a friend who liked it, but he'll play any game with loot in it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys, recommend me games to buy off of Steam. :3


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

Serious Sam the first and second encounters.


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 12, 2012)

Portal 1 + 2 - get on it Death-kun.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

I was actually looking at Portal and Portal 2 today lol. I've heard of Serious Sam but never really looked into it, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

If you haven't played the Portal games, you're really missing out. Portal 2 is an amazing game.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I was actually looking at Portal and Portal 2 today lol. I've heard of Serious Sam but never really looked into it, but I'll check it out.



The original Serious Sam games are some of the most fun you'll ever have in a FPS. :33

The games are really old by now but the gameplay is fantastic.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If you haven't played the Portal games, you're really missing out. Portal 2 is an amazing game.



I've always heard of how awesome they were, but I never got around to playing them.  There's a bundle pack on Steam where I can get both Portal and Portal 2 for $35. Should I wait for a sale or is that already more than worth it?



Eternal Goob said:


> The original Serious Sam games are some of the most fun you'll ever have in a FPS. :33



I'll have to look at this more as well.  They aren't that expensive, are they? I saw a "Serious Sam: _______ Encounter" for about $8.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

$35 is really worth it, but if you want to wait for a sale because you're unsure, then wait.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

I still have other games to play, so I'll hold off on it for now to see if a sale comes by any time in the near future.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

Then those games are another must-buy for me as well.  I've been wanting some FPS games that I can just enjoy with mouse and keyboard, since I decided that I'll probably map the controls to my PS3 controller for games like Morrowind, Oblivion and Arkham City (the games I have now), unless you'd advise differently.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

I've never used a PS3 controller for Morrowind so I can't say if it'll be good for not but my Xbox controller worked pretty well with Morrowind so go ahead and map it to your controller.  If it doesn't feel right just change it.  Same goes for Oblivion.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I heard that keyboard and mouse is vastly superior for FPS, though, so that's what I'm sticking with for those kinds of games. I already have the controller all set up, I just haven't gotten to mapping yet. If I experience a problem, I can always just buy a PC controller or even a 360 controller, though I think the PS3 controller should be just fine.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

> I heard that keyboard and mouse is vastly superior for FPS, though, so that's what I'm sticking with for those kinds of games.



It is, might take you a bit to get used to it if you haven't used it in a FPS yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

I used to play Halo with a mouse and keyboard just fine, I should be able to get used to it again pretty quickly.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I used to play Halo with a mouse and keyboard just fine, I should be able to get used to it again pretty quickly.



The PC version of Halo?  I've only played that once, was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2012)

I played that a bit after release (Halo 2 PC). Too bad it's so damn buggy what with all that Windows Vista crap that never really panned out.

On Xbox Live I pretty much was guaranteed a bottom 3 spot most games. Going to PC I was instantly always in the top 3. Hooray for a control scheme that actually works.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The PC version of Halo?  I've only played that once, was pretty enjoyable.



Yup, I had a portable copy of Combat Evolved on my flash drive, so I'd bring it to school (when I was in high school) and play it on the computers when I had free time. It caught on like wildfire, and soon there were multiplayer matches that were completely full of people from school, and even some of the teachers got into it.  But then the banhammer came down. I escaped the wrath of the administration, which seems a bit unfair, but meh. It's where I got all my PC FPS practice.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

Lucky you, I never had the chance of playing games in my school.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

I would play fucking Doom in High School and Peggle, that shit was great, fuck I really want to play Peggle now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2012)

The computer administrators at our school were dipshits, so they didn't know how to block any activity that wasn't a porn site or youtube.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

There was usually a way to get past that even, just by using a tunnel website.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember my highschool used a system where you logged in to use their computers where everyone had space in network drives.  I would load in emulators and roms into hidden drives and bullshit educational videos in visible folders to use in explaining in case they asked why I was using so much space in the network drives.  Such fools.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There was usually a way to get past that even, just by using a tunnel website.



Exactly, and we had dozens of them that were well known around the school lol.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 13, 2012)

We had methods of getting around etc, but I'd say are computer adminerstration team was mildly competant. It was pretty much a constant cat and mouse of roms and proxy sites, They'd find a way to disable flash from working on anything not on a website and we find a way around it, we discover a proxy site and if it got too popular they'd notice and ban it and it went around like that. I rememeber doing this stuff constantly in my IT lessons, even when I later actually chose the course and wanted to do reasonably well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I would play fucking Doom in High School and Peggle, that shit was great, fuck I really want to play Peggle now.


 We used to LAN play Doom, Quake, and Duke Nukem at my high school.


It was so fucking awesome.


Can you imagine that? A comptuer room full of nerds playing video games after school. 

Some people even played Warcraft II, but I was never invitied.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2012)

I wanna get Skyrim off of Steam, but not for $60.


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wanna get Skyrim off of Steam, but not for $60.



It had a -33% off sale a couple days ago.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, I've heard of Daemon Tools. But, if I can't use all the mods on a pirated version, then what's the point.  I'll look into it, but I also think I'll wait for it go on sale or something.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Some people even played Warcraft II, but I was never invitied.



That sucks.  Warcraft II was fun playing online.












"Yes me lord."  
"Zug zug."












Yep.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2012)

I just started Skyrim and am really enjoying it overall. Waited 'til the CK came out for the easy mod install. Definitely, definitely glad I did. 

[YOUTUBE]U48uDLQ2_fs[/YOUTUBE]

The last one I installed.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

What the...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2012)

Is the Stronghold Collection on Steam worth it? It's $20 and includes Stronghold, Stronghold 2, Stronghold Crusaders, Stronghold Crusaders Extreme and Stronghold Legends. They look like incredibly fun games, but I've never played them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> That sucks. Warcraft II was fun playing online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got back at them by buying the game years later, hardly ever playing, and never getting anyn friends. 






Wait...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys, along with my question about the Stronghold Collection before, I see that a game called Killing Floor is on sale now for $2.99, and a Killing Floor bundle is also on sale for $4.99 that comes with Killing Floor, Killing Floor Outbreak Character Pack, Killing Floor: Nightfall Character Pack, Killing Floor: PostMortem Character Pack, Killing Floor "London's Finest" Character Pack, Killing Floor: Steampunk Character Pack, Killing Floor - Steampunk Character Pack 2.

Would this be a good game to get? I saw some of you recommending it to crazymtf earlier, and wanted to know if all this for only $4.99 is worth it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Is the Stronghold Collection on Steam worth it? It's $20 and includes Stronghold, Stronghold 2, Stronghold Crusaders, Stronghold Crusaders Extreme and Stronghold Legends. They look like incredibly fun games, but I've never played them.





Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, along with my question about the Stronghold Collection before, I see that a game called Killing Floor is on sale now for $2.99, and a Killing Floor bundle is also on sale for $4.99 that comes with Killing Floor, Killing Floor Outbreak Character Pack, Killing Floor: Nightfall Character Pack, Killing Floor: PostMortem Character Pack, Killing Floor "London's Finest" Character Pack, Killing Floor: Steampunk Character Pack, Killing Floor - Steampunk Character Pack 2.
> 
> Would this be a good game to get? I saw some of you recommending it to crazymtf earlier, and wanted to know if all this for only $4.99 is worth it.


I don't know anything about Stronghold.

Killing Floor is fun with friends. Play it with friends.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

What if you're like me and have no friends?


Don't play it?


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

Then you play with strangers and hope that you can tolerate them.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if you're like me and have no friends?
> 
> 
> Don't play it?


Correct.

It is like playing Left 4 Dead with random internet assholes. Just don't do it. (Note: I hate people, so if you do not hate people like I do your experience may be different.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn.



Well I guess I will have to stick to playing with myself.

I mean by myself...


...okay, okay, with myself while I'm playing by myself.



So lonely.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Surely you must have had people to play games like Rock 'n Roll racing some years back when it first came out.

[YOUTUBE]1sPrZW2wXP4[/YOUTUBE]




I got a message from someone suggesting me to get Rusty Hearts.    I'm looking on steam and I see it's an MMO.  Is it decent?  I'm mainly looking as I see it's free to play (I'm sure there's stuff for you to buy though, why the hell wouldn't they try to get money some way).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

When I was a kid and had a Nintendo I had friends.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2012)

Add me on steam! 
Crazymtf4life@netscape.net

I need help in Magicka


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Add me on steam!
> Crazymtf4life@netscape.net
> 
> I need help in Magicka


Added. It feels like this has been a long time coming lol. I need people to play Magicka with too, but I have been pretty busy these last couple of weeks...


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When I was a kid and had a Nintendo I had friends.



Well you can always use that Snex 9x or Znes with Netplay to play others online to catch up on lost experiences from your childhood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I did that--rather, I tried that--years and years ago.


Nobody was ever on it.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 16, 2012)

Ask Gnome to give you his ip address then.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not playing anything with CMX until D3 comes out, and that's because I need whoop his ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going to build the most broken character ever just to kill you with. 


I got a big bank account.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going to sell my house just so I have enough money to destroy you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess this means war.


----------



## Helix (Feb 16, 2012)

Got Alan Wake for $20.10 on GMG. 

I hope it's good.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Add me on steam!
> Crazymtf4life@netscape.net
> 
> I need help in Magicka



Added you.

Still need to get more friends on Steam.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 17, 2012)

You can play MW3 for free until monday on steam. Let's see how bad it is


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

I own it, it's not good.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

I regret buying MW3.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

I played it for a day, maybe 2, yep...


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

Captain MacMillan!

[YOUTUBE]3p_dW_iRuFg[/YOUTUBE]

I wish I had a ghillie suit.


----------



## Helix (Feb 17, 2012)

Holy shit, the lighting and shadows in this game are amazing.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

They do look pretty amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

I just bought the entire Magicka Collection for $6.24. 

Also, Stronghold is really fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Add me on Steam gais. 

jasonkolanda87@msn.com


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Only Brandon Heat wants to be my friend.

:foreveralone


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2012)

> I regretted buying Modern Warfare 2 and my Call of Duty days ended there. I booted up MW3 today out of curiosity. Holy shit. That is the same damn game still. Gamers are fucking tools.



I doubt that the next COD game will be any different.  If I want to play a COD game I'll just play COD4 on the PC, it's been the best experience multiplayer wise.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought and subscribed to an MMO 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Obviously not talking about the shitty APB screens there.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2012)

There have been times where I loved EQ2, but there are some mid-level zones that are simply awful that prevented me from progressing. The newer content was all good from my experience though.

The crafting system is one of the best in the genre.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You'll be pretty disappointed I think, heard that it hasn't aged well.



Ah well, at least it's not costing me any money.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ah well, at least it's not costing me any money.



That's certainly true, I might give it a shot as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Aged well? 

EQ wasn't good when it first came out.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Deux Ex: Human Revolution is $10 on Steam this weekend. Worth it?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 24, 2012)

For a game that got 85% and higher and for that price, it wouldn't be a bad deal.  It's essentially at the renting level.  If you found it remotely interesting from what you've seen, then it wouldn't be so bad.  I wouldn't get it at a higher price though.  I imagine it's not a long game, but the price point makes it alright.  Will probably pick it up since I have a bit of spare time this weekend.  Just because.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2012)

Deus Ex for $10 and Mirror's Edge for $5.

Both very very worth it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2012)

10$? What? They're charging 16 euro here, so twice the price. Fucking publisher.


----------



## Alien (Feb 24, 2012)

Definitely worth it yeah

Picked up Mirror's Edge earlier since a lot of people on GAF seem to love it and the DE:HR DLC which is also good


----------



## Alien (Feb 24, 2012)

You can circumvent the regional price differences by having someone from the region gift the game to you


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 24, 2012)

Deus Ex: HR Augmented Edition with DLC adds up to about $20.  Didn't care and just pressed the buy button.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Ten bucks? 

Damn you, Internet. Why aren't you home!??!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 25, 2012)

DXHR has one of the most interesting game narratives I've experienced in a while. Couldn't recommend it more strongly.


----------



## Helix (Feb 25, 2012)

Still can't justify spending $5 for the DLC.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 26, 2012)

Helix said:


> Still can't justify spending $5 for the DLC.


Unless it is an expansion sized piece of content, I don't bother with any DLC.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 26, 2012)

Meh, I figure I would have spent that $5 on some 100 Grand bars and Hostess Butterscotch Krimpets if I didn't use it at that moment.  When I get around to "The Missing Link", I'll see if it's enjoyable or if I wish I had that snack money back.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 26, 2012)

Candy is bad for you, think about it that way.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 26, 2012)

Perhaps, but so is sitting down at the computer all weekend, playing a game you'd like to finish all at once.

How about some rice pudding, fried ice cream, and horchata instead.  This place close by is selling some, so I might go and take a look, lol.



In any case, I'm going to keep a look out for any more >=50% off games that I may have passed on at an earlier date.


----------



## Helix (Feb 28, 2012)

Hopefully Sega doesn't screw the pooch with this port like they did with the last 4 Dreamcast titles (well, Sonic Adventure DX was horrible at least).

Also, you guys should totally play this mod if you own HL1 on Steam: .


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

There's no way I'm playing that, the game will scare me shitless.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 28, 2012)

Helix said:


> Hopefully Sega doesn't screw the pooch with this port like they did with the last 4 Dreamcast titles (well, Sonic Adventure DX was horrible at least).
> 
> Also, you guys should totally play this mod if you own HL1 on Steam: .



I knew one day having HL1 installed would justify itself!

I'll give it a blind try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

They should make a virtual console for the PC.

I bet it would get more sales than shitty XBOX Live and PSN and whatever Wii has.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should make a virtual console for the PC.
> 
> I bet it would get more sales than shitty XBOX Live and PSN and whatever Wii has.


@_@

Is this a joke? PC has always been superior to overpriced services that deliver old games. Are you saying you want Nintendo to make a proper and legal service to play their old games on PC?

That could have an audience, but I probably would not buy anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure what you're saying.

Or are you indirectly supporting piracy?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not sure what you're saying.
> 
> Or are you indirectly supporting piracy?


Referring specifically to Nintendo's Virtual Console service, I am saying it is not cool in my book to charge $10 in 2012 for a N64 rom or $8 for a SNES rom. If they put "HD" versions of these games out for that price I may think differently, but as it is you are better off pirating old Nintendo games than supporting that awful service.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2012)

I wanna buy the Valve Complete Pack...


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2012)

What's this?


----------



## Helix (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone want The Ball?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2012)

Helix said:


> Anyone want The Ball?



I'll take it for my girlfriend


----------



## Awesome (Mar 3, 2012)

It seems like I finally have a reason to go into this subsection. I never was a fan of Online Games, but Computer Games is something else entirely.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome new section.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Awesome new section.



I'll definitely pimp some mods and mod how-tos when I have more time/disposition 

Going to go ahead and put up a few notes for later:

Deus Ex 1 & 2
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
Skyrim
Oblivion
Morrowind
Dragon Age 1 & 2
Vampire Bloodlines
Titan Quest
Planescape Torment
Baldur's Gate 1&2+Expansions
Icewind Dale 1&2+HoW
Temple of Elemental Evil
Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll help with the Morrowind mods. :33

Haven't really used too many mods for the others games.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, _here's_ where the Online Gaming subsection went.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2012)

THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY PC THREAD

Oh... it turned into an entire subforum 

I've gone down the deep dark hole of MMOs again. All of them. I have been playing all the MMOs these last couple weeks. Currently juggling EQ1, EQ2, Vanguard, and Mortal Online.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2012)

Also, just because we have a whole subforum to nerd out in doesn't mean you guys are allowed to stop posting in my PC gaming thread (this thread). If this thread dies like the gaming department's did I may just lose interest in this entire forum again.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

> I've gone down the deep dark hole of MMOs again. All of them. I have been playing all the MMOs these last couple weeks. Currently juggling EQ1, EQ2, Vanguard, and Mortal Online.



Venture into the darkness that is Eve Online, you won't regret it.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 11, 2012)

UGH! The shift to the new subforum killed my GLORIOUS PC Gaming Thread!

Fuck the world, folks!


----------



## Helix (Mar 13, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> UGH! The shift to the new subforum killed my GLORIOUS PC Gaming Thread!
> 
> Fuck the world, folks!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 15, 2012)

EverQuest going free to play in three hours. I'll be there.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

Free2play games are all pay2win. I don't even try them anymore.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2012)

so what did PC games got it's on section? xD too many of them?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Free2play games are all pay2win. I don't even try them anymore.


EverQuest
EverQuest 2
League of Legends
Lord of the Rings Online
Fallen Earth
Team Fortress 2
Super Monday Night Combat
Bloodline Champions

None of the above are "pay2win". There are certainly more than that as well.


Muk said:


> so what did PC games got it's on section? xD too many of them?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 28, 2012)

Subforum for PC games talk killed the PC games talk. I had a feeling that would happen. There simply isn't enough PC games talk to support an entire subforum. This place only serves to filter out the shit that console players don't want to have to look at when discussing their "baby" games.

I may be saying goodbye to these forums finally. See video I posted a few posts back.

edit: Maybe I should move on from this fucking anime forum I joined when I was *15* (fuck I just made myself feel old) to a proper games forum, eh?

I'm going to attempt to integrate with the good fellas at  The site podcast is one of the best gaming podcasts, and I have always heard great things about their community (particularly that they are a bunch of older people and on average more into PC gaming than other communities).


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 28, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> edit: Maybe I should move on from this fucking anime forum I joined when I was *15* (fuck I just made myself feel old) to a proper games forum, eh?


You aren't old. At all.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 28, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> You aren't old. At all.


Hah, I know. In the grand scheme of things I am still a baby, but 15 year old me certainly seems like a baby compared to today. 

edit: Actually, I joined in '04 under a different account that got permabanned due to offensive trolling and a blatant disregard for other's opinions, so I was actually 14. 14 year old me was a piece of shit.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 30, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> First you kill my PC gaming thread and now you further justify the existence of a thread about this silly TCG? You son of a bitch.



I sincerely hope this is a bad joke.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Subforum for PC games talk killed the PC games talk. I had a feeling that would happen. There simply isn't enough PC games talk to support an entire subforum. *This place only serves to filter out the shit that console players don't want to have to look at when discussing their "baby" games.*



On the contrary, it was PC gamers who wanted somewhere where they didn't have to look at "baby games" when discussing their grown up stuff.



Either way, it's kinda ridiculous how many PC games I actually have yet never actually play. I need to pick up a mouse or something so I can at least play stuff like Killing Floor and Amnesia without feeling like I'm headbutting a wall.

Any idea if Trine 2 is any good? It's half price on Steam at the moment, so I might pick it up.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 30, 2012)

Velocity said:


> On the contrary, it was PC gamers who wanted somewhere where they didn't have to look at "baby games" when discussing their grown up stuff.



^It had nothing to do with that. Most of the online gaming section was PC games anyway. It just felt right. And I wanted to give consoles their own section, too. You're the one who didn't want it :/

I'm still in favor of the retro section.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2012)

Naruto said:


> ^It had nothing to do with that. Most of the online gaming section was PC games anyway. It just felt right. And I wanted to give consoles their own section, too. You're the one who didn't want it :/
> 
> I'm still in favor of the retro section.



You can't give everything their own section otherwise there'd be nothing to talk about in the main one.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

So, anyone mind moving this thread to the PC section?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So, anyone mind moving this thread to the PC section?



If I must.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I sincerely hope this is a bad joke.


I was being really dumb I know, but some of the semi-regular contributors before the new section have been missing D: ITS THE END OF THE WORLD


Velocity said:


> On the contrary, it was PC gamers who wanted somewhere where they didn't have to look at "baby games" when discussing their grown up stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get a functional mouse for like ten bucks man. Get on that. Trine was awesome though a bit janky and the Trine 2 demo (available on Steam) seems to be more of that only less janky and very pretty. I recommend it at that price, but due to the nature of Steam sales and Humble Bundles I would not be surprised to see it for cheaper later this year.

I bought Deux Ex HR for $15 about two months ago and it has been selling recently for $10 or less. Game was great though so in the end I don't feel ripped off.


Naruto said:


> ^It had nothing to do with that. Most of the online gaming section was PC games anyway. It just felt right. And I wanted to give consoles their own section, too. You're the one who didn't want it :/
> 
> I'm still in favor of the retro section.


The Online Gaming Section was totally dead and now I get to watch the PC GAMING section be totally dead too. At least, that is one pessimistic way of seeing it. It has been more active than the old online gaming section so far at least.

Edit: Also, Bulletstorm is $5 on Steam. I've waited a long time for that to happen. As a long time fan of Painkiller, I hope it can live up to my expectations.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 3, 2012)

I liked the first Painkiller a lot, but upon revisiting a more recent installment I somehow can't feel the magic anymore.

Bulletstorm failed to impress me, too. It's not inherently bad or anything, but the characters are rather forgettable and I wasn't in the mood for another consolized shooter.


----------



## Helix (Apr 5, 2012)

Age of Empires Online is great.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2012)

Helix said:


> Age of Empires Online is great.



How much would I be missing out on if I didn't want to put money into it?


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried AoEO last year, back when it was still in beta.

It was fun...but it was Age of Empires. Online. Not much has changed since 1999.


----------



## Helix (Apr 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> How much would I be missing out on if I didn't want to put money into it?



If you just play for free, you miss out on a lot of things: rare equipment is locked, certain PvP features are locked, you can't use advisors or the full tech-tree, you can't spend empire points, and I don't believe you can even use the craft halls. You would be playing the bare minimum of what the game has to offer. 

I thought it was worth the $17 for the entire pack for all the content the game has to offer.



Coteaz said:


> I tried AoEO last year, back when it was still in beta.
> 
> It was fun...but it was Age of Empires. Online. Not much has changed since 1999.



I didn't try it last year, but I heard it got a lot of complaints back then. I think a lot of people are happy with whatever changes they made with this year's Spring patch.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been a bit put off by the cartoonish graphics of it, what's the game play like?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2012)

Send this bot a PM to get 2 free Steam keys for Lucid. Your account needs to be at least a day old.


----------



## Helix (Apr 13, 2012)

Get CS:GO Beta Invite. Ten minutes later: trade it for two games valued at $25.

Not bad.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Noooooooooooo.  You should have given it to me.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2012)

Helix said:


> Get CS:GO Beta Invite. Ten minutes later: trade it for two games valued at $25.
> 
> Not bad.



When the first beta wave went out, each CS:GO was valued at $60 or more.


----------



## Helix (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Noooooooooooo.  You should have given it to me.



You'll get an invite eventually. 



Naruto said:


> When the first beta wave went out, each CS:GO was valued at $60 or more.



Damn. Well, I am just happy I got in and got two free games out of it at least. I can't believe people would pay so much just for a beta invite.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 14, 2012)

Counter Strike is terrible. Perhaps worse than COD.

I don't understand what people see in it.


----------



## Helix (Apr 14, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Counter Strike is terrible. Perhaps worse than COD.
> 
> I don't understand what people see in it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Helix (Apr 15, 2012)

About time.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Counter Strike is terrible. Perhaps worse than COD.
> 
> I don't understand what people see in it.


 Why don't you just shit on Quake 3 while you're at it? CoD is not in the same league as CS or Quake. Shit on another defining PC game like that and I'll BAN you. I'm not a mod, but I will pay good money to ERASE you!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Not really, but seriously CS is great as a pure tactical type team shooter.


Fluttershy said:


>


Haven't heard of that project in a long while. Maybe I'll finally play through HL1 with its release. Good job to Valve for not getting pissy over an amazing fan project like this.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2012)

Wait! GOG has an awesome Interplay sale going on that ends today!



Fallout!
Freespace!
Descent!
MDK!
Giants!

Go Go Go!


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 15, 2012)

Nope.



Stumpy said:


> Why don't you just shit on Quake 3 while you're at it? CoD is not in the same league as CS or Quake. Shit on another defining PC game like that and I'll BAN you. I'm not a mod, but I will pay good money to ERASE you!


Oh yeah, get mad bro. 



> Not really, but seriously CS is great as a pure tactical type team shooter.


Really? All the videos I've seen of the new one look really shitty. Guys running around like in CoD, hipfiring, zero realism...just isn't for me.

I mean, go play Tribes if you want to skate around while shooting.

Maybe I watched really terrible videos? I don't care enough to find out.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 16, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Really? All the videos I've seen of the new one look really shitty. Guys running around like in CoD, hipfiring, zero realism...just isn't for me.
> 
> I mean, go play Tribes if you want to skate around while shooting.
> 
> Maybe I watched really terrible videos? I don't care enough to find out.


Well, I don't know if CSGO is any good. I haven't played that one yet ;3 I can accept that 1.6 is "best" and CSSource is my preferred because I like tactics but suck too much to play 1.6.

What if I play serious tactical shooters AND arcadey modern shooters. Would that totally blow your mind if I like all kinds of games?


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> What if I play serious tactical shooters AND arcadey modern shooters. Would that totally blow your mind if I like all kinds of games?


No, most people like different kinds of games.

Except for the brain-dead retards across the hall from me who only play CoD at max volume at 12 am.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


>



This is really good news!


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 16, 2012)

The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition is out!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

I have to admit the EE version of Witcher 2 isn't running as smoothly as my old copy used to. Went down to 30 fps on max settings @ 1920x1080 (sans uber). I don't want to lower the graphics 

Do I wait for them to fix whatever or do I start ruling out whichever setting got borked? Decisions.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 18, 2012)

There's far too many games out in the near future/currently that I want.


----------



## Helix (Apr 19, 2012)

Mount & Blade franchise is on sale. Anyone recommend it?


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 19, 2012)

Helix said:


> Mount & Blade franchise is on sale. Anyone recommend it?



I personally didn't like them, but most other people seem to. It just seemed a bit dull to me, plus I didn't like the combat.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2012)

Helix said:


> Mount & Blade franchise is on sale. Anyone recommend it?


It isn't for everyone, but I have had my moments of unhealthy over-indulgence with both the single and multiplayer portions of the original and Warband. It doesn't waste your time with a trite "story" in single player and I appreciated that. After making your asshole European dude look like the worst asshole European dude you can manage, they basically just leave you in the world to fend for yourself and eventually recruit an army. You deal with something like 6 or 7 different factions and can try to become king of any of them eventually. I never became so much as a Jarl, but I sure spent a few long nights at a time trying.

The games are made by a fairly small team, so it does not have the crazy polish and variety of something like Elder Scrolls. The enjoyment I got out of the singleplayer of the first two games is comparable though. The combat mechanics though are VERY polished and support competitive team play. It just ain't pretty 

Multiplayer is awesome and hilarious and unlike any other decent game I know of. The game has good mod support too.

Behold:

note: this mod is still being updated, but it is only for the original M&B.

I'm going to pick up With Fire & Sword even if I don't end up playing it much. I just want me a new engine for Mount & Blade 2


----------



## Helix (Apr 19, 2012)

Hm, maybe I'll hold off for now. I have a lot of games to play as it is actually.

Anyway, Max Payne 1 & 2 if anyone is interested:


----------



## Alien (Apr 23, 2012)

The rumors about a sequel to Rune made me remember just how good the first game was. 

also, dat music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caN_gc4pmnQ&context=C42d17fcADvjVQa1PpcFPv3R9r00m6JN3u6vAWxVgmAoWbE6un6hQ=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2012)

Alien said:


> The rumors about a sequel to Rune made me remember just how good the first game was.
> 
> also, dat music
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caN_gc4pmnQ&context=C42d17fcADvjVQa1PpcFPv3R9r00m6JN3u6vAWxVgmAoWbE6un6hQ=[/YOUTUBE]


I saw that game in my old Game Informer magazines all the time. I wanted it at the time, but I never had a ps2 

I would prefer they deliver on their promises with Prey 2 first though 

Another good free to play game. Blacklight Retribution, came out not too long ago. It is an Unreal graphical powerhouse if you crank everything up (TESSELLATION). As a shooter heavily influenced by modern multiplayer FPS game design, it is pretty fun.

edit: Look at my dumb fake house in this dumb fake videogame:


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2012)

Steam coming to Linux (still)




> Phoronix have apparently spoken directly to *Mr Newell*, who was quite keen on the open-source platform. They report: “*His level of Linux interest and commitment was incredible while his negativity for Windows 8 and the future of Microsoft was stunning*. In fact, as soon as I return to my office this weekend I plan to try out Windows 8 simply to see if it’s as bad as Gabe states…”



If Gabe dawg is down on Windows 8, I guess that makes me worried about the platform. If Steam can revolutionize Linux gaming and get proper AAA game support to the platform I will gladly abandon Windows for something like Ubuntu. Linux is way cooler than windows


----------



## Helix (Apr 26, 2012)

Pre-ordered Torchlight II. Fuck Diablo, I got what I need right here for one-third the price.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 26, 2012)

Helix said:


> Pre-ordered Torchlight II. Fuck Diablo, I got what I need right here for one-third the price.


You can even buy the four game pack for the same price as D3 

Guys,  is pretty cool.

I know. I know what you are thinking. It is not an MMO, for starters, but it is still silly. Maybe unintentionally silly though because it is a serious competitive game. It is a deathmatch type game where in everyone plays a tank. There is legitimate skill and strategy to it though and the unlocks and skill training have interesting depth to it.

I now find myself anticipating  and  (both real games that are really in development by the same people behind World of Tanks). wtf?


----------



## Helix (Apr 26, 2012)

I been wanting to play World of Tanks, simply because I love using tanks in CoH. I don't know if I have time for another "MMO," since I started playing Age of Empires.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 26, 2012)

Helix said:


> I been wanting to play World of Tanks, simply because I love using tanks in CoH. I don't know if I have time for another "MMO," since I started playing Age of Empires.


It is not in any way an MMO except in the time it wants you to spend on progression and unlocks like all modern free to play games.

It is a straight up deathmatch game.


----------



## Helix (May 3, 2012)

I been playing it for a couple days now. It is pretty addicting once you learn the basics. I have been sticking with American SPGs. I just got the M7 Priest too. I got a M2, but it seems pretty hard to penetrate anything with it. Tigers seem like paper in this game compared to how much damage they absorb in CoH.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2012)

Helix said:


> I been playing it for a couple days now. It is pretty addicting once you learn the basics. I have been sticking with American SPGs. I just got the M7 Priest too. I got a M2, but it seems pretty hard to penetrate anything with it. Tigers seem like paper in this game compared to how much damage they absorb in CoH.


I'm going with some Russian Light -> Medium -> Heavy tank tech tree right now, but I'm still on light tanks of course. WoT is a good way to cool off after a few hours of playing Tribes.


----------



## Stumpy (May 7, 2012)

I posted a thread in the tech department on the subject of handheld reading device screens and stuff. If anyone here has any experience with Kindles, Nooks, and the likes maybe you can help me out.



I installed Skyrim again and 60 mods with it. I started a new warrior type guy and got to level 20ish then uninstalled. I am beginning to have some philosophical issues with playing Bethesda games


----------



## tgre (May 16, 2012)

really considering getting Witcher 2 without playing the original Witcher purely based on hype alone

y/n?

Also Im still soiling myself in anticipation for GW2.


----------



## Stumpy (May 17, 2012)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> really considering getting Witcher 2 without playing the original Witcher purely based on hype alone
> 
> y/n?
> 
> Also Im still soiling myself in anticipation for GW2.


I did that and still loved The Witcher 2. The Enhanced Edition of TW2 comes with a nicely animated video of stuff that happened in TW1, so you can watch that for a general idea then just read a wiki page about the story for more detail if you want.

Also, don't let hype create unreasonable expectations. TW2 has its share of flaws like any other game.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2012)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> really considering getting Witcher 2 without playing the original Witcher



You'd be missing out on a good game. Witcher 1 is cool.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a code for TERA or the collectors edition for 50% off for anyone who may still be on the fence.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*98xzhan3w*

"To redeem, go to the link above and purchase your game there. Apply the code upon checkout and enjoy!"


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2012)

*The Secret World beta weekend 4 *(pvp now included) code for a "friend":



> Your account is ready to play and we are happy to let you invite a friend to join the war with you this coming weekend! Please inform your friend to go to  and use the following key:
> 
> *V3HESEP2B5DRPQELNJSL*


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I guess I'll just keep posting codes I do not need here for whoever.

*Ghost Recon Online (Closed Beta)
GRN-WP6G-YJ7M-3TLP-NCLR*

Enter it here or something:


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Stumpy (Jun 21, 2012)

Boo no email.

I have all those games anyway, but I only have retail disk version of Spore and I cannot add it to Origin unless I rebuy it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok.. so im shopping around for a new game to play while blizz gets its shit together and fix's their flagship flop (if it ever happens) and torchlight 2 gets my attention.

I never played the 1st one, so i just have a question for anybody who might be more in the know.

I realize its more or less an "indie" game, but with it being mod'able, was the 1st TL overrun with hackers? I ask this, because w/ it being an indie game, i cant imagine that runik had the $ to devote to really good in-game security (not that blizz, a huge company, is the model of game security). And even if its only $20, id rather not get invested into it, if its going to be hacked to hell and back within weeks of it coming out.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 22, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Ok.. so im shopping around for a new game to play while blizz gets its shit together and fix's their flagship flop (if it ever happens) and torchlight 2 gets my attention.
> 
> I never played the 1st one, so i just have a question for anybody who might be more in the know.
> 
> I realize its more or less an "indie" game, but with it being mod'able, was the 1st TL overrun with hackers? I ask this, because w/ it being an indie game, i cant imagine that runik had the $ to devote to really good in-game security (not that blizz, a huge company, is the model of game security). And even if its only $20, id rather not get invested into it, if its going to be hacked to hell and back within weeks of it coming out.



The first Torchlight didn't have multiplayer. So any "hackers" there may have been were just called modders and it was not a bad thing for that game. I would not expect Torchlight 2 to have a legitimate economy.

I do not see Torchlight 2 being a serious long term game like people want Diablo 3 to be. Play it until you get bored. Try to play it with friends or make a few during your time with the game and you will get your $20 out of the game.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMJJHQYYF4Q&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

He has a point.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 5, 2012)

I got a 75% off coupon for Serious Sam 3 BFE for whoever wants it.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 5, 2012)

Fucking Summer Sale is taking forever to start.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2012)

Valve savors our agony.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2012)

apparently it will start on the 12th or 13th

indie bundles and other bundles have been leaked it seems



> indie bundles:
> 
> 1. Day: Anomaly Warzone Earth, The Baconing, Cave Story+, EDGE, Lone Survivor.
> 2. Day: Botanicula, E.Y.E, Oil Rush, Splice, Universe Sandbox,
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)

not sure where to ask

the Steam community overlay won't show up in Borderlands for me, but works for all the other games. Any ideas?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Jul 17, 2012)

So blurry!


----------



## Zeven (Jul 17, 2012)

Jolly good, no?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, can't wait until Counter-Strike gets ported to Linux.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> not sure where to ask
> 
> the Steam community overlay won't show up in Borderlands for me, but works for all the other games. Any ideas?


No idea. I would just Google.


----------



## Zeven (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, can't wait until Counter-Strike gets ported to Linux.



One can expect DOTA2 and Counter Strike: Global Offensive to launch on Steam as well, no?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> No idea. I would just Google.



I did, found some threads in the steam community about the same issue, but no help found. Well, it's not like this feature is that important, but thought it was strange.


> "Video is private"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbjW57zlVfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2012)

You could try Right clicking the game in Steam -> Properties -> Local Files tab -> Verify integrity of game cache. I haven't had issues with the Steam overlay in a long time it feels like, but that is a quick thing I do whenever there is any general weirdness with a game.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)

Aha! So, my notebook has two graphic cards, an Intel HD and an Nvidia, and I can switch manually between them. Now if I switch to the latter, the overlay doesn't show up, but when I use the former, it does. Probably an Nvidia driver issue? 

edit:


*Spoiler*: _GameOverlayRenderer.txt with Nvidia_ 




```
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - Module file name: D:\Steam\GameOverlayRenderer.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - GameID = 8980
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - System page size: 4096
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - Hooking SetCursorPos, GetCursorPos, ShowCursor, and SetCursor
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - Hooking GetRawInputBuffer calls
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - Game is using D3D9 or D3D9Ex, preparing to hook.
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - Game is using dinput8, preparing to hook.
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - Modules at GameOverlayRenderer.dll attach
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 01: Borderlands.exe
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 02: ntdll.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 03: kernel32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 04: KERNELBASE.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 05: snxhk.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 06: wxmsw28u_core_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 07: COMCTL32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 08: msvcrt.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 09: GDI32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 10: USER32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 11: ADVAPI32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 12: sechost.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 13: RPCRT4.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 14: SspiCli.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 15: CRYPTBASE.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 16: LPK.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 17: USP10.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 18: SHLWAPI.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 19: wxmsw28u_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 20: SHELL32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 21: ole32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 22: MSVCP90.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 23: MSVCR90.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 24: COMDLG32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 25: OLEAUT32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 26: wxmsw28u_aui_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 27: wxmsw28u_xrc_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 28: wxmsw28u_richtext_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 29: wxmsw28u_adv_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 30: WINMM.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 31: wxmsw28u_html_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 32: wxmsw28u_xml_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 33: d3d9.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 34: VERSION.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 35: d3d8thk.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 36: dwmapi.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 37: DINPUT8.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 38: XINPUT1_3.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 39: SETUPAPI.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 40: CFGMGR32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 41: DEVOBJ.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 42: nvtt.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 43: cudart.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 44: MSVCP80.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 45: MSVCR80.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 46: vorbis.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 47: ogg.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 48: vorbisenc.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 49: vorbisfile.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 50: WSOCK32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 51: WS2_32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 52: NSI.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 53: dbghelp.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 54: d3dx9_41.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 55: fmodex.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 56: MSACM32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 57: MSIMG32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 58: gdiplus.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 59: steam_api.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 60: DSOUND.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 61: POWRPROF.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 62: CRYPT32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 63: MSASN1.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 64: IPHLPAPI.DLL
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 65: WINNSI.DLL
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 66: binkw32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 67: PhysXExtensions.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 68: NxCooking.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 69: IMM32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 70: MSCTF.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 71: libresample.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 72: faultrep.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 73: apphelp.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 74: AcLayers.DLL
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 75: USERENV.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 76: profapi.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 77: WINSPOOL.DRV
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 78: MPR.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 79: nvinit.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 80: detoured.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 81: nvd3d9wrap.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 82: nvdxgiwrap.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 83: guard32.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 84: fltlib.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - 85: GameOverlayRenderer.dll
Tue Jul 17 20:59:59 2012 UTC - ----------------------------
Tue Jul 17 21:00:00 2012 UTC - Found GetModuleHandleEx
Tue Jul 17 21:00:01 2012 UTC - hookDirect3DCreate9 called
Tue Jul 17 21:00:14 2012 UTC - DirectInput8Create hook called, 07AE16A8
Tue Jul 17 21:00:14 2012 UTC - DirectInput::CreateDevice() mouse instance just created...
Tue Jul 17 21:01:04 2012 UTC - Deleting IWrapMouseDevice8
Tue Jul 17 21:01:04 2012 UTC - DInput 07AE16A8 deleting
Tue Jul 17 21:01:04 2012 UTC - GameOverlayRenderer.dll detaching
```


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _and now with the Intel HD_ 




```
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - Module file name: D:\Steam\GameOverlayRenderer.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - GameID = 8980
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - System page size: 4096
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - Hooking SetCursorPos, GetCursorPos, ShowCursor, and SetCursor
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - Hooking GetRawInputBuffer calls
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - Game is using D3D9 or D3D9Ex, preparing to hook.
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - Game is using dinput8, preparing to hook.
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - Modules at GameOverlayRenderer.dll attach
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 01: Borderlands.exe
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 02: ntdll.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 03: kernel32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 04: KERNELBASE.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 05: snxhk.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 06: wxmsw28u_core_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 07: COMCTL32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 08: msvcrt.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 09: GDI32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 10: USER32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 11: ADVAPI32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 12: sechost.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 13: RPCRT4.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 14: SspiCli.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 15: CRYPTBASE.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 16: LPK.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 17: USP10.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 18: SHLWAPI.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 19: wxmsw28u_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 20: SHELL32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 21: ole32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 22: MSVCP90.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 23: MSVCR90.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 24: COMDLG32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 25: OLEAUT32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 26: wxmsw28u_aui_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 27: wxmsw28u_xrc_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 28: wxmsw28u_richtext_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 29: wxmsw28u_adv_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 30: WINMM.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 31: wxmsw28u_html_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 32: wxmsw28u_xml_vc_custom.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 33: d3d9.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 34: VERSION.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 35: d3d8thk.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 36: dwmapi.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 37: DINPUT8.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 38: XINPUT1_3.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 39: SETUPAPI.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 40: CFGMGR32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 41: DEVOBJ.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 42: nvtt.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 43: cudart.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 44: MSVCP80.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 45: MSVCR80.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 46: vorbis.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 47: ogg.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 48: vorbisenc.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 49: vorbisfile.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 50: WSOCK32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 51: WS2_32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 52: NSI.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 53: dbghelp.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 54: d3dx9_41.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 55: fmodex.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 56: MSACM32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 57: MSIMG32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 58: gdiplus.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 59: steam_api.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 60: DSOUND.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 61: POWRPROF.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 62: CRYPT32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 63: MSASN1.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 64: IPHLPAPI.DLL
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 65: WINNSI.DLL
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 66: binkw32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 67: PhysXExtensions.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 68: NxCooking.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 69: IMM32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 70: MSCTF.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 71: libresample.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 72: faultrep.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 73: apphelp.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 74: AcLayers.DLL
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 75: USERENV.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 76: profapi.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 77: WINSPOOL.DRV
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 78: MPR.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 79: nvinit.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 80: guard32.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 81: fltlib.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - 82: GameOverlayRenderer.dll
Tue Jul 17 21:03:06 2012 UTC - ----------------------------
Tue Jul 17 21:03:07 2012 UTC - Found GetModuleHandleEx
Tue Jul 17 21:03:08 2012 UTC - hookDirect3DCreate9 called
Tue Jul 17 21:03:08 2012 UTC - hookDirect3DCreate9 called
Tue Jul 17 21:03:10 2012 UTC - hookDirect3DCreate9 called
Tue Jul 17 21:03:10 2012 UTC - hookDirect3DCreate9 called
Tue Jul 17 21:03:19 2012 UTC - DirectInput8Create hook called, 077E1680
Tue Jul 17 21:03:19 2012 UTC - DirectInput::CreateDevice() mouse instance just created...
Tue Jul 17 21:03:20 2012 UTC - IWrapIDirect3D9::CreateDevice hook called (type: 1, behavior flags: 146!)
Tue Jul 17 21:03:25 2012 UTC - Trying to setup input hook...
Tue Jul 17 21:03:25 2012 UTC - Set input hook...
Tue Jul 17 21:03:33 2012 UTC - Detected hot-key via win32 input, now requesting overlay enable
Tue Jul 17 21:03:33 2012 UTC - 1 raw input devices to disable
Tue Jul 17 21:03:35 2012 UTC - Detected hot-key via win32 input, now requesting overlay disable
Tue Jul 17 21:03:35 2012 UTC - Restoring 1 raw input registrations (15cc)
Tue Jul 17 21:03:35 2012 UTC - Performing 0 queued raw input registrations
Tue Jul 17 21:04:07 2012 UTC - Deleting IWrapMouseDevice8
Tue Jul 17 21:04:07 2012 UTC - DInput 077E1680 deleting
Tue Jul 17 21:04:07 2012 UTC - GameOverlayRenderer.dll detaching
Tue Jul 17 21:04:07 2012 UTC - Detaching input hook...
```




hmm


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well it may not show the overlay with the nvidia, but I can guarantee if you are going to play a game like Borderlands you have to use the nvidia card. Intel chips are mobile graphics solutions and should really only be used for basic use and watching HD videos.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah, I know. I'm definitely not going to try and play it with the HD


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2012)

If I hated money, I would so do this to everyone I know. I've wanted to antagonistically gift Steam games for years. Its so amazing.


----------



## Zeven (Jul 17, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Seems a long ways off from being amazing, but Steam on Mac took a while to get a decent library and I've heard the client still needs work. I assume Steam Linux will need time as well, but the initiative Valve is showing is great.



And that is what matters. Things are moving along. A company with the wealth and size that Valve has is showing interest. The future looks bright.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm trying to learn how to play X3.

I need an adult!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 25, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> If I hated money, I would so do this to everyone I know. I've wanted to antagonistically gift Steam games for years. Its so amazing.



LOL my friend gifted me that game a few days ago.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 28, 2012)

I read a rumor that Planescape: Torment might be getting a sequel? Any confirmation on this or is this just a rumor or joke?


----------



## blackbird (Jul 28, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I read a rumor that Planescape: Torment might be getting a sequel? Any confirmation on this or is this just a rumor or joke?



Don't phunk with my heart! 

Although I can't see what story they'd continue.
 It better not be yet another franchise-spoiling Obsidian by-product.

Edit: NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm bored as fuck and I have $25 Steam bucks sitting in my account. I need something to hold me over for a week until I start my new jerb. Apparently the shit I got during the summer sale isn't enough for my spoiled ass.

A good RPG would be nice, but I feel like I've played most of what would interest me in that field. Shitty Dark Souls doesn't come out until the 24th =\


----------



## Helix (Jul 31, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> I'm bored as fuck and I have $25 Steam bucks sitting in my account. I need something to hold me over for a week until I start my new jerb. Apparently the shit I got during the summer sale isn't enough for my spoiled ass.
> 
> A good RPG would be nice, but I feel like I've played most of what would interest me in that field. Shitty Dark Souls doesn't come out until the 24th =\



You try F2P MMO Vindictus?


----------



## Corruption (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you played The Witcher 2? That's what I'm playing through now.


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2012)

Did Journey ever get ported to the PC from the PSN?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> Did Journey ever get ported to the PC from the PSN?



Not that I know of. Instant buy if it did.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Not that I know of. Instant buy if it did.



Same here. Which is why I was asking.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 2, 2012)

Flow, Flower, and Journey are all Sony published games, so we will probably never see then on any platform not owned by Sony.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2012)

I need feedback from the gaming department.



How long did it take you to figure out there was a full post to be read and not just the snippets on the main page?

Do you think I should change the color of the "read full post" link? To what?

Ignore the content itself for the time being.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2012)

Is that your site? Bravo! Nicely done. 

Personally, I think you should change the color of the "Read Full Post" to red, and change the color of the date of the post to Blue. 

The red is far more noticeable and I actually didn't catch the blue font on my own for at least ten seconds. Not that it's a noticeable timeframe, but it does mean the difference from moving on to another site to browse, and opening the link onto the full post.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> Is that your site? Bravo! Nicely done.
> 
> Personally, I think you should change the color of the "Read Full Post" to red, and change the color of the date of the post to Blue.
> 
> The red is far more noticeable and I actually didn't catch the blue font on my own for at least ten seconds. Not that it's a noticeable timeframe, but it does mean the difference from moving on to another site to browse, and opening the link onto the full post.



Beautiful suggestion. Will get right on that.

Thanks.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I can't be bothered to find a suitable post to use this on so I'll just post it here.

This is my new favorite thing, ever:


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Well, I can't be bothered to find a suitable post to use this on so I'll just post it here.
> 
> This is my new favorite thing, ever:




I know the perfect place for it, thank you.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 13, 2012)

Super Meat Boy is killing me


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2012)

As a huge Trials fan, I was surprised that I didn't get too into Super Meat Boy. I love the game just for being a kick in the balls though  If you haven't checked out , a side project by one of the Team Meat guys, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone here playing Firefall or Smite?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks badass. On steam?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup, on Steam and GOG. Please leave criticism in the video, I haven't done that in a while. I had such a nice text prepared, and yet I just kept stuttering  I'll have to learn (again) how to talk to an audience, even if it's just a few people.

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yup, on Steam and GOG. Please leave criticism in the video, I haven't done that in a while. I had such a nice text prepared, and yet I just kept stuttering  I'll have to learn (again) how to talk to an audience, even if it's just a few people.
> 
> //HbS


Nice accent ;3

I don't think you did "bad". You already know you need practice. The only other thing I can think of is that perhaps the accent was a bit thick at times for my uncultured American ears.

I also feel it was kind of a boring game to do a 30 minute video on. There is depth to the game and all, but I can digest what that game is about in under a minute.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, the video should've been like 10 minutes shorter, but I speak too slowly. Gonna work on that too. I wanted to talk about stuff like UI etc because these are important. Y u no filter by folder, Symphony? 

There is no id3v2.4 tags support. Wtf.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 16, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> As a huge Trials fan, I was surprised that I didn't get too into Super Meat Boy. I love the game just for being a kick in the balls though  If you haven't checked out , a side project by one of the Team Meat guys, I highly recommend it.



It's not like I'm too into it either. I got it on the ending days of HIB 5 and I only played around an hour with it since


----------



## Helix (Aug 17, 2012)

Eh, I think I'll stick to Beat Hazard.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2012)

Indeed. "The groove" is much better in Beat Hazard, Symphony doesn't really match the music other than scanning it to throw enemies at you. However the problems the game has are being worked on.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks better than Beat Hazard, but I never play Beat Hazard anyway. Even though I own it on steam


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2012)

I have so many games in my Steam library I can't even look without falling into a trap of "I can't decide".

And that's not even all the games I own for PC 

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have an extra Firefall beta key/invite? Those assholes haven't let me play their unreleased game yet


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm probably not the only one who got coupons in his steam item store recently, but I have a 75% Portal 2 and a 50% Saints Row 3 any DLC coupons for those interested.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 27, 2012)

Hah, coupons. I once got -50% off Portal 2.... for buying Portal 2.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2012)

So I heard Dark Souls PC port is godawful. True?

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 2, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> So I heard Dark Souls PC port is godawful. True?
> 
> //HbS


Not if you use the "fix":


17 hours in and my experience has been better than it was on Playstation so far. I get some framerate drops here and there (AMD GPU), but places like Blighttown were much better in most spots.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2012)

cool. Been looking forward to this for some time.


----------



## firefist (Sep 4, 2012)

is that the hd update for hl1?


----------



## blackbird (Sep 4, 2012)

Big savings on  'til Sunday.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2012)

Jesus fuck Steam Sales are starting to be my downfall. I have way too many games yet to play:

Arma 2 + DayZ
The entire Crysis Series
Dead Island
Dear Esther
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Dvinity 2
Far Cry 2
GTA IV episodes
Legend of Grimrock
Overlord 2
Prince of Persia
Saints Row 3
Serious Sam 3 
Civ 5
Stacking

and many more that I started or weren't acquired in the last 12 months ...


----------



## firefist (Sep 8, 2012)

ye, got 100+ games but only played a handful. and now they offer the crysis pack for like 13€


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2012)

I have like more than 70 games on backlog at this point, started piling up 3 years ago. Almost all are Steam sale stuff, and only 23 are retails 

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2012)

Steam Big Picture Mode beta is out! It's awesome! Now the browser just needs proper Flash support so I can launch Netflix through it 

One step closer to a Steam OS.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2012)

Read a rumor EA wanted to buy Valve for 1 billion dollars, but Newell refused 

On thing's for sure, EA would have taught Valve how to count. And not just up to 3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Read a rumor EA wanted to buy Valve for 1 billion dollars, but Newell refused
> 
> On thing's for sure, EA would have taught Valve how to count. And not just up to 3



If you know how Valve works internally, it's clear that it's completely and utterly incompatible with everything EA stands for.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure of that. And glad it didn't happen.

Anyways, here are the first 'greenlit' games on steam


----------



## Sindri (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't know if someone has already mentioned this but since there's not long left.  CoG are doing a sale for every DnD game they own.



Edit: Silly me there's 6 days left not 6 hours ah well.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if it was planned or coincidence with that GoG promotion starting, but today was also the launch of Obsidian's Kickstarter:


People at Obsidian had a hand in at least seven of those nine D&D games.


----------



## Zenith (Sep 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Jesus fuck Steam Sales are starting to be my downfall. I have way too many games yet to play:
> 
> Arma 2 + DayZ
> The entire Crysis Series
> ...



why buy every single one,I mean you could buy only those in which you want to play multiplayer and the rest you get the back ups,if you're having money problems


I have like 30 games,but I've played like 5 or 6,and most are not even finished yet

btw if anyone wants to play BF3,I'm in


and sindri the sig is bonerific


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I read a rumor that HL3 is going to be a sandbox FPS with RPG elements  It better be just a rumor...


----------



## Helix (Sep 22, 2012)

I heard HL3 is going to have hats.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2012)

Stumbled on this old article today



this was a really cool series

also



fucking lol


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2012)

My motherboard died.

And it's a 1366 socket which nobody gives two shits about anymore apparently.

Fuck.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 26, 2012)

Since it's an L4D weekend on steam, which would you recommend for buying? The first or the 2nd? The 2nd can be tried out free now, but I can only check it out on Sunday or Monday and thought I ask just in case. I've been eyeing this series for a while and this discount is sure tempting.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)

While I heard the weapon feel is a bit different in L4D1 (some prefer it, but I never played the first one), I think most of the L4D1 content (campaigns) is in L4D2 by now - and so are most of the players.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 26, 2012)

I see. One of the domestic gaming site wrote about L4D1 contents being in L4D2, but didn't specify anything.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

If you own L4D, all of those maps/campaigns are available for free in L4D2 among many others of course. If you like L4D, yeah get L4D2.

I was burned out on L4D after about 20 hours of just the first game. Has no long term appeal for some reason for me.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2012)

After trying L4D2 out I'm not sure I'll buy it. At least not now. 

Also,  has started


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 30, 2012)

Need help. Never played a Total War game. Can and want to pick up retail Total War: Shogun 2 (for 8€) or Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai (for 9,5€)

Can only pick up one. Which one?

//HbS


----------



## blackbird (Oct 30, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> After trying L4D2 out I'm not sure I'll buy it. At least not now.



I love that game. It's the only FPS I play, mainly due to the Versus Mode, and I've put more hours into it than anything in my Steam library. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Need help. Never played a Total War game. Can and want to pick up retail Total War: Shogun 2 (for 8?) or Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai (for 9,5?)
> 
> Can only pick up one. Which one?



Shogun 2 for the love of Jeff... unless you think the Boshin War is the shit, I suppose. The original is my #2 in Steam hours, but I have a really hard time getting into FotS. Guns ruined all wars.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 30, 2012)

Okaaaay thanks. Gonna go and pick it up in a couple of days, if my car repairs are cheaper than I think they will be.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sure, it's a solid game with fun combat, creative ways of killing people, multiple options in completing a mission, plus some exploration. You play it however you want it.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuck, I have become obsessed with Paradox grand strategy games.

First was Crusader Kings 2 back in July...then Victoria 2 Collection (last week) and now EU:Rome Gold (today). 

I don't know if I'll be able to go back to Total War when Rome II comes out.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 3, 2012)

So, Gaben is 50 today. 

also, anyone here following the Doritosgate affair?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2012)

Steam Linux beta went live today

anyone here got invited?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2012)

Nah, I didn't sign up for an invite. I got too many games to play seriously to mess with an Ubuntu installation right now. I wouldn't be able to provide them useful feedback in the beta anyway, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope this Linux gaming thing finally happens thanks to this initiative.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2012)

someone is making a Crysis 2 mod of AVP 1 excluding the predator parts


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2012)

got a couple of steam coupons, if anyone's interested

-50% Alan Wake Collector's Edition 
-50% Alan Wake's American Nightmare
-50% Legend of Grimrock
-75% Trine Complete Collection
-50% Trine 2: Goblin Menace DLC
-75% Rochard

won them on  site


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2012)

so, "Source 2" and "Ricochet 2" confirmed in development



also, a space pirate game titled Stars of Blood got canceled


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2012)

here's a very very good read, if anyone's interested


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone feels nostalgic, I've started making videos of Freespace: The Great War, SCP version.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2012)

oh wow. The end must be truly close for them...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2012)

THQ O_o What the fuck

I already own Darksiders, Metro 2033 and Saints Row 3 though, not caring much about the rest.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 30, 2012)

Apparently indie devs are sharing their disdain on twitter about this matter how this betrayed the cause or something like that. Geez, at this point even indie devs make more money than THQ, let them go out peacefully. Besides this will make HB even more known.

I own SR3 and Metro, but will probably buy this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 30, 2012)

Red Faction Armageddon and Darksiders are both great games as well, though the latter is a very slow burner. RFA would be my TPP game of 2011, if not for Space Marine (a THQ title as well, btw).

It's sad to see THQ go. I've always liked them. Good treatment of PC gamers, quality games, classy retail releases.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 3, 2012)

That's awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2012)

GT released their list for top 10 FPS of all time

10. Unreal Tournament
 9. Doom
 8. Team Fortress 2
 7. Battlefield 2
 6. Starsiege: Tribes
 5. Halo 3
 4. Half-Life 2
 3. Counter-Strike
 2. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
 1. GoldenEye 64

has to be one of the worst lists ever made


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2012)

Goldeneye best fps of all time.

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> GT released their list for top 10 FPS of all time
> 
> 10. Unreal Tournament
> 9. Doom
> ...


Stop giving them credibility by visiting their website. Stop giving them credibility by viewing their videos. Stop giving them credibility by talking about them.

I have never like GT's content or coverage so I avoid doing any of the above.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2012)

lol I barely even knew anything about them, saw this list posted elsewhere. Then went to their site and watched the vid about this. GoldenEye won basically for "showing that FPS is possible on consoles and introducing the genre for the wider audience" or something like that

well, I definitely won't bother them after this


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> lol I barely even knew anything about them, saw this list posted elsewhere. Then went to their site and watched the vid about this. GoldenEye won basically for "showing that FPS is possible on consoles and introducing the genre for the wider audience" or something like that
> 
> well, I definitely won't bother them after this



Good to hear


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2012)

Can anyone here who plays/played FTL give me some advice on battle tactics and management? I always seem to run out of resources fast and thus can't properly upgrade my stuff.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2012)

Huh? The War Z is leading the steam top sellers list. Isn't that game a scam?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2012)

People clearly want their zombies drug.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2012)

The community hub is a hilarious sight with people demanding their money back and this getting taken off from steam etc. Next time people should do more research before buying.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2012)

HIB 7 is up


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2012)

I am doing a Freespace: The Great War semi-silent playthrough and this shit keeps happening.



goddammit

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2012)

PC gaming dead, right?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2012)

Naruto said:


> PC gaming dead, right?


Consoles will surpass it for a few years again after their "next gen" happens. Big deal. I don't believe it will be as big of a leap as previous console generations have been thanks to Steam though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 3, 2013)

Bought an xbox controller. Haven't had a controller in my hands for quite some time, feels so strange lol. Any advice what kind of games should I practice on? Platformers?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2013)

Super Meat Boy, bro.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Bought an xbox controller. Haven't had a controller in my hands for quite some time, feels so strange lol. Any advice what kind of games should I practice on? Platformers?


Dark Souls


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 4, 2013)

God you guys are dicks  get some twin-stick shooters like Renegade Ops. 

I bought a controller for Dark Souls, but so far the only game I've beaten with it is Shank.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 4, 2013)

lol. Picked up Shank 2. During its hectic moments I barely knew what I was doing, just mashed the buttons all over the place. But sort of got the hang of it, during its quieter moments. Too bad there are no checkpoints in the levels, and I have to restart them after I quit. Not cool. I think Mark of the Ninja will be a better practice.

Then I had this idea to go back to Super Meat Boy. I mean the controls aren't complex, it's pretty straightforward, so why not. And what do you know, I might have been hooked this time around  Finally beat the first boss. Don't know if I'll bother with achievements though, but maxing them out...whoever does that deserved respect. 

also, I might try Portal. Just want to experience what FP plays like this way.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2013)

I love being able to customize my HUD, and I especially love the people who bothered to make PS3 icons for those of us that are more used to the dual shock than the 360 controller.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2013)

lol, the Half-Life 1 alpha preview disc got online



vids about the demo and deathmatch








that face


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2013)

anyone happen to have a giftable copy of XCOM sitting in their inventory they are willing to trade/sell to me? I tried the normal sites like reddit steam game swap and steamtrades, but everybody seems to have gobbled up XCOM already.


αshɘs said:


> lol, the Half-Life 1 alpha preview disc got online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome ;o


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2013)

so, a new Torment game is in the works


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2013)

Ugh. Someone buy that. Hold on to the code. I'll work out an agreeable exchange of Steam goods/PayPal funds with you over Steam chat or something 

I have $20 in my Steam Wallet and $20 in Paypal and neither can be spent on Amazon. Fuckers.
edit: resolved


αshɘs said:


> so, a new Torment game is in the works


I need to just play PST with god mode on to simply read my way through the game and make the decisions and all that. 

Every time I make it out of the newbie tower area I just get lost.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so, a new Torment game is in the works



Excited about it but scared that they will fuck it up.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2013)

Hopefully they can do the name justice at least.



Stumpy said:


> Ugh. Someone buy that. Hold on to the code. I'll work out an agreeable exchange of Steam goods/PayPal funds with you over Steam chat or something
> 
> I have $20 in my Steam Wallet and $20 in Paypal and neither can be spent on Amazon. Fuckers.



So, did anyone buy it for you it or does it still need to be resolved?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Hopefully they can do the name justice at least.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did anyone buy it for you it or does it still need to be resolved?


Issue resolved after like six hours of searching for a solution on the web and asking friends 

Dunno why I got so fixated on it last night. Shit will be $10 or less in under a year.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2013)

sigh, cancelled just like the Crossing


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2013)

Torment concept art and interview with Brian Fargo




also, didn't know inXile are going to make Wasteland 2 too. /slowpoke


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 15, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Torment concept art and interview with Brian Fargo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, d00d.



You heard of this Kickstarter thing yet?  Here was the first early screenshot of Wasteland 2 if you didn't see it yet:


Argh. All these amazing RPG devs are spread across so many teams these days. My main hope is with Project Eternity, but now that Torment is under way my nostalgia is starting to get spread a little thin...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 16, 2013)

Phew.

Just started up Planescape: Torment again. Made it out of the damn mortuary. Again. Since nobody really gives a shit about PST's gameplay anyway I'm just going to use the "Tome of Cheats" that comes with one of the mods in this handy GOG user guide.



There's no god mode, but I can buff my stats comfortably enough to cruise my way through I hope. I'll use a walkthrough as well whenever I get lost on the narrative thread.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Phew.
> 
> Just started up Planescape: Torment again. Made it out of the damn mortuary. Again. Since nobody really gives a shit about PST's gameplay anyway I'm just going to use the "Tome of Cheats" that comes with one of the mods in this handy GOG user guide.
> 
> ...



It's true that combat is weak in PST but if you cheat, some of the plot elements transmitted through game mechanics will have less of an impact.

They are few and far in between though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah, d00d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, I haven't been paying that much attention to kickstarter, I know some of the big guns and that's it 

here's another project that seems to have potential


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2013)

Playing F.E.A.R. and looking back at ~2004, it was a really good period for shooters and graphics, wasn't it? Doom 3, HL2, Far Cry, F.E.A.R., Escape from Butcher Bay (though this isn't just a shooter), anything else I miss?

Now I wish F.E.A.R. had a much better overall game design to accompany the great gunplay.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2013)

The reason F.E.A.R. still feels great despite its age is indeed the gunplay. Weapons hit hard and they're accurate, plus you can slow down time to aim extra precise.
I just don't understand why so many games nowadays go for innacurate, weak weapons (especially assault rifles) in the name of "realism".


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 19, 2013)

It's not realism. It's "authenticity", and often isn't very realistic. Guns do NOT handle like in nearly all modern military shooters. 

It always makes me laugh when shotguns are short-range weapons. To be honest, depending on the ammunition you've loaded, they can be very effective long-range as well.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ Absolutely. This is my first time playing it actually (my rig back then couldn't handle it that well) and I can't remember when was the last time I was so thrilled with enemy encounters like this. The weapon feedback, the sound, the particular effects, the AI...it's just so well done, I can barely anticipate to get in to the next fight. 

The last time I had this satisfaction was perhaps with the first two Max Paynes and that was a loooooong time ago. Max Payne 3 seems like a good candidate too, too bad the Housers turned it into a cinematic wankfest.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2013)

lol it's hilarious how Warframe and Warface get constantly mixed up on the web

but with two generic titles like that no wonder


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2013)

man, greenmangaming and its sales

got Condemned yesterday for 2€ with the voucher

and think I'm going to bite on Alan Wake for potentially 5.6€ too


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2013)

The fact that System Shock 2 is not available legally, but lost in limbo is one of the biggest tragedies in this industry. smh


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2013)

Since you mentioned that, I just checked, holy shit those prices for System Shock 2. Amazon.com has 3 used ones for 70-180 bucks and that's about it.
Now I feel bad for throwing away mine.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2013)

It's sad, really. 

I think the NOLF games are unattainable too. Someone please resolve these issues and put them on Steam, gog and the likes :/


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there a chance Resident Evil 4 will ever come out on Steam and such or should I just  it? I only recently noticed it has a pc version and all the praise, hype it got over the years got me in the mood for trying it out. How's the pc port anyway?

I'm also thinking of giving Halo CE*, 2 and GeoW a try sometime too, but I'm sure MS won't bring them to DD platforms.

*Well I did play it back then a bit, but there was a part my pc couldn't handle and had to drop it and the repetitiveness put me off a bit too lol, but maybe this time I'd like it more.


----------



## Alien (Jan 28, 2013)

RE4 had a really bad PC port, i wouldn't recommended it unless modders have fixed some of the problems.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 29, 2013)

My mousepad got fucking broken by my family. It was so perfect for me  Logitech RX-1500... felt amazing in my hand. 

Are there are mousepads you guys would recommend under 50$? I only need the three basic buttons, it has to be heavy, and I need the hyper-fast scrolling that can be switched off by pressing the roll. 



//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2013)

The Wildman kickstarter I mentioned earlier isn't going too well, but they posted this video update

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuGdQqUhKD4[/YOUTUBE]

am I the only thinking that had they based their KS campaign on this, then it'd be more successful (or maybe funded) by now? This certainly looks cool


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2013)

Antichamber tweet said:
			
		

> Anyone with ATI cards that is currently having issues launching the game, please try installing this:



lol wtf 

edit: oh wait, physx driver is supposed to work with other cards as well


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 31, 2013)

Man, Antichamber has been my most anticipated game got nearly a year and a half now... Or I guess since after Skyrim finally came out. Now I don't have the cash on hand to get it. I probably should have been more prepared for a game I've been so hyped for


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm curious about Antichamber. Watched TotalBiscuit's video. Mindfuckery. 

Best part 8:30 : 
- It's a duck.
- Is it? ^^


//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2013)

Currently it's the #1 selling game on steam. wow



Stumpy said:


> Man, Antichamber has been my most anticipated game got nearly a year and a half now... Or I guess since after Skyrim finally came out. Now I don't have the cash on hand to get it. I probably should have been more prepared for a game I've been so hyped for



We can take care of that, if you want


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a good reason why it's 1#.

..... HOLY FUCK! RETROVIRUS JUST GOT RELEASED! I thought it had flopped!

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi ya fellas. *sub post*


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 1, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm curious about Antichamber. Watched TotalBiscuit's video. Mindfuckery.
> 
> Best part 8:30 :
> - It's a duck.
> ...


I refuse to watch your spoilers!

But was it a duck??


αshɘs said:


> Currently it's the #1 selling game on steam. wow
> 
> 
> We can take care of that, if you want


It's not on any of the internet's friendly  sites yet... Boo.

If you really wanna help gift me Antichamber how could I say no?  If you did it I would try to return the favor one day of course.



			
				Hbs said:
			
		

> ]..... HOLY FUCK! RETROVIRUS JUST GOT RELEASED! I thought it had flopped!
> 
> //HbS


Oh that's the first I saw of it (just checked Steam home page). That's some Descent shit right there. Looks neat.



biggestluey said:


> Hi ya fellas. *sub post*


Hi there. Welcome to the PC Place.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I refuse to watch your spoilers!
> 
> But was it a duck??


It was a duck drawn to look like a rabbit and vice versa  and no spoilers there.


Stumpy said:


> Oh that's the first I saw of it (just checked Steam home page). That's some Descent shit right there. Looks neat.


I knew it from Kickstarter.... and campaign massively flopped.

..... there is a person who knows about Descent series pek

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, I also thought immediately of Descent. The memories....

ok then Stumpy, I'll gift it to you


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2013)

I keep playing Descent to this day. Never had time to play the Mercenery expansion pack, though. I always start with a marathon of 1 2 and 3, and then somewhere along the third one life takes over and I don't have the time anymore to play Descent.

I even wanted to make a video on the first two, "hey that game was awesome, here are some mods to make it better, go play and remember it if you played before, or discover if you hadn't had the pleasure" style.

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2013)

Gamer Deskz

Antichamber is awesome, but so far too easy. I say that, but I am currently stuck. I'm stuck in a way where I just don't know where to go not where I'm stuck on a puzzle though. I just need to explore more. Steam says I've only spent 100 minutes on it, so hopefully that is still only scratching the surface.

But one way to measure progress in the game I think is how many picture things you have "unlocked" and here is how many I have (I think this is a recent screenshot):


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2013)

a tool to view the steam database: 

not sure how legit this is, I mean look at the apps listed



the first 3 Halo are there for ex


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 3, 2013)

Eh, I'll just wait until we have something more legitimate to go on than that lol. But it could be another weak ass attempt of Microsoft to get people interested in Windows 8, but then it would not be on Steam...

So I don't get who would be working on this Halo 3 port and why Microsoft would be interested in doing this port. Microsoft hates Windows, right?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, the Halos for ex do have community hubs





lol

dunno


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 3, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Well, the Halos for ex do have community hubs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... Hmm...

Neato  I would buy them so hard. They just shut down Halo 2 servers or whatever, but if they brought all these games multiplayer servers up perpetually through Steamworks and all I would be so fucking stoked to play Halo 2 multiplayer online again.

But... there is NO FUCKING WAY Microsoft would do Steamworks... right?... Right? That would be conceding so much to Valve. Microsoft has their Windows 8 store that they need to be wasting everybody's time with.

Broken ass Halo 2 multiplayer 4 lyfe.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2013)

Wasn't Halo 3 PC version cancelled like 3 years ago?

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2013)

lol, the hubs have been removed, now they link to the front page. An update from that site:



> Update 2: Valve has removed a large number of the Game Hubs we processed earlier today.
> 
> Update: Valve has removed the ""Halo 3"" Game Hub, and it now redirects to the Steam Store.
> 
> ...





checking this more, apparently the entries for Halo have been made last July with the _valvetestappxy_ titles, but with this tool, the community hubs were made viewable. Honestly I don't know how the steam registry works, since people say stuff like older Final Fantasy titles have been in the reg for years, yet nothing happened...

btw since the recent rumor of Prey 2 being still alive, I went and checked if the first one is on steam and found out it isn't, but it was once, but it got sold out quickly? How does that work?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2013)

some people in here might be interested in this

have yet to play the first two games, but it seems to be a cult series


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 9, 2013)

oh wow already reached 50% of goal after a day. This gonna be around Project Eternity level I guess


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2013)

It's not confirmed so far, but looks like SS2 will come out of limbo after all. yay!

oh and Wasteland 2 footage


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2013)

Steam Linux sale is up


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2013)

I tried like hell to get Ubuntu to dual boot on this single hard drive of mine, but for whatever reason it just kept fucking me over. It will have to wait until I can grab a second which may be like, never. Or whenever the hell my next full computer upgrade might be.

I miss Ubuntu  Ironically, it was really easy to triple boot OSX, Window XP/7, and Ubuntu on my one laptop HDD back in the day.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2013)

Yay. I got Intrusion 2 and Steel Storm. Let's have some wolf physics fun!

 freespace the great war love

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 15, 2013)

Blargh. I haven't actually played anything all week.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 16, 2013)

Duke Nukem 3D coming to Steam



so this makes yet another one of those "leaks" confirmed

Halo 1-3 can't be that far off then


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2013)

GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS

^Use this discount code.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh dear god...

I never gave a shit about Crysis, even though I tried the first and finished the second.

But them graphics on Crysis 3...

I totally had to turn off vsync, though. It brought my 'puter down to its knees.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2013)

Check GreenManGaming, you can get Bioshock Infinite, Bioshock and 1 other game (out of Bioshock 2, Mafia 2, Darkness 2, Spec Ops The Line and Civ 5) for 37 euro.

I'd buy it if I didn't have all of those except Darkness 2 already


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2013)

I miss Age of Empires 2 classic campaigns. 



Mobile games take more of my time.

Can't remember the last time I went through a RPG or any game on my PC for that matter.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 23, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> I miss Age of Empires 2 classic campaigns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how you can be into mobile games if you like PC games like RTS's and RPGs. That's great that you do, but the mobile games movement has been one of the most disappointing changes in directions of gaming for me personally. There is just seems to be no pleasure to be found in mobile games for me 

I'm out of town tuning peoples PC's AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2013)

you know I was looking back at the early 00s again and outside of the regular animations, HL2 had pretty good facial animations too. In fact I'd argue it's still one of the best I've seen. Nothing fancy and uncanny valley, but very expressive and since there are no cinematics it had a more understated, natural feel to it. Now if I'm right on the money, they didn't use any mocap, right? Just some biology professor gave them like ~50 facial expression samples and they used them.

And while we're at Valve, I hope Greenlight gets revamped or dropped completely. It failed to meet expectations so far.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2013)

Age of Empires 2 might be coming to steam


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> And while we're at Valve, I hope Greenlight gets revamped or dropped completely. It failed to meet expectations so far.


What were your expectations from Greenlight? Gabe himself has said that is not the end-all-be-all of what he wants out of publishing games on Steam, but it shows they are willing to experiment with some ways to get smaller titles on the store.

I have some gripes with it, but I guess I don't take it too seriously yet.

 Fuck yes. Played Trials 2 and Trials HD, but skipped this one on consoles. So glad Ubisoft decided to bring this one to PC. Anyone who thinks these games are just some dumb dirt bike games are seriously missing out. This series is my Super Meat Boy type game that I never get enough of even after buying all the DLC.

I imagine this will use Uplay on PC or whatever Ubisoft's thing is, but oh well =\


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Aww gotta love ETF


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 1, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I don't know how you can be into mobile games if you like PC games like RTS's and RPGs. That's great that you do, but the mobile games movement has been one of the most disappointing changes in directions of gaming for me personally. There is just seems to be no pleasure to be found in mobile games for me
> 
> I'm out of town tuning peoples PC's AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH



I wish I didnt but just ended up playing them more often

Terrible I know

I guess I dont spend enough time playing games on the PC anymore or play anything on my consoles nowadays

Might get a Tom Clancy pack and try a few games

Havent played a good RTS/RPG game for ages 

Anything new you can recommend me?


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Total War series


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 2, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> I wish I didnt but just ended up playing them more often
> 
> Terrible I know
> 
> ...


Hah, yeah I guess you play games on whatever is available to you.

RTS: Total War: SHOGUN 2, Company of Heroes, or Dawn of War II

RPG: Dragon Age: Origins if you mean RPG ass RPG, but otherwise I need you to be more specific on what you mean by "RPG". That genre is broad. If you aren't familiar with the first Dragon Age, it is the spiritual successor to Baldur's Gate only without the awful D&D systems.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2013)

so people are buying full priced games on steam now, because they come with hats. Then they sell those (and previously owned) hats and basically buy other games from them. Bloody brilliant. Valve are cunning businessmen indeed. 

lol I need to get into the hat business


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a close call today.

I removed my Heat Sink from my CPU yesterday to do some cleaning and completely forgot to re-apply the Thermal Paste. When I put it back together the fan on the Heat Sink spun up to 4700 RPMs as soon as I hit the power button and the CPU was leveling off at 100 C. Lucky for me I pulled up a forum post on my smart phone that mentioned Thermal Paste.

I'm thinking about going ahead and getting a liquid cooling system soon. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 4, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I had a close call today.
> 
> I removed my Heat Sink from my CPU yesterday to do some cleaning and completely forgot to re-apply the Thermal Paste. When I put it back together the fan on the Heat Sink spun up to 4700 RPMs as soon as I hit the power button and the CPU was leveling off at 100 C. Lucky for me I pulled up a forum post on my smart phone that mentioned Thermal Paste.
> 
> I'm thinking about going ahead and getting a liquid cooling system soon. Any suggestions?


Holy shit that is scary.

Lucky for you, if you are shopping low end, I know exactly what liquid cooling systems you should buy because I plan on buying my own in the next few days.

Right now I am looking at picking up an  on my brother's recommendation. It is out of stock on Newegg, but Best Buy does price matching with Newegg and they happen to carry that product.


That thing seems to be the highest rated liquid cooling system on Newegg, but it doesn't come with the AMD parts I would need to hook it up to my system. If you have Intel maybe that is an option. It is the cheapest available one too.

That is the next level version of the same product line of cooling systems.

My "research" is by no means definitive since I mostly just browse Newegg, but make of that what you will.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2013)

AoE II coming to steam confirmed


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> AoE II coming to steam confirmed


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2013)

If it's a good update (compatibility, HD resolutions etc.), I'll probably buy it. Always kinda regretted not playing AoE 2.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2013)

so I guess GFWL is done for good?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so I guess GFWL is done for good?


Shhhh.... You'll wake Microsoft up and ruin PC gaming all over again.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2013)

lol and now Angry Birds came out too, from that list. Halo is getting more likely 

Fez database entry got updated yesterday too


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2013)

now this looks cool

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MiMjQwd2VE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Mar 8, 2013)

Cant watch the video. What game is that


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2013)

Shadowrun Returns. A KS project funded last year.

It's a cyberpunk high fantasy RPG with turn-based combat.


*Spoiler*: _some pics_ 













for an alpha this looks pretty good

man, this and next year is looking promising for RPG fans


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2013)

Meanwhile Richard Garriott also started his KS campaign



eh, not too thrilled from what I saw, to say the least. Also, apparently this guy is so full of cash, he probably could fund this from his pocket, lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wurl4ULEMJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 9, 2013)

Pardon the whoring, I'm going to share a link to a CheapShark raffle for Tomb Raider because it will get me three additional "ticket" entries into the raffle or whatever. Dirty, I know, but I won't make it a regular thing.



I feel slimy for sharing the raffle thing, but I will not feel slimy at all for sharing  at all as a great place to find ongoing deals on the main PC sales sites.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't believe someone would label CS as a stupid arcade shooter while being a fan of CoD...


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Meanwhile Richard Garriott also started his KS campaign
> 
> 
> 
> eh, not too thrilled from what I saw, to say the least. Also, apparently this guy is so full of cash, he probably could fund this from his pocket, lol.



It just looks like Richard Garriot trying to cash in on a trend. Looking at that I honestly don't trust him to do anything particularly interesting. He'd probably make a really cheap half assed ultima update and run off with skimmings.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2013)

wooo


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, fuckholes, Omikron: The Nomad Soul was just . So why not  and go show David Cage that you liked it when his games actually had gameplay? And were actually good?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 16, 2013)

Yo, fuck the Tech Department.

Anyone know how the hell to overclock RAM?

Dis be my RAM:


Dis be my old budget ass mobo:


Assholes on overclocking forums haven't been helpful at all from Googling so far. It isn't a big deal if I don't do anything to my RAM, but if I can get more performance out of it then why the hell not.

Just bumped my CPU up from 3.5Ghz to 4.0Ghz and it is stable so far with my new cooling system.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2013)

Fez



Lords of Shadows has been spotted in the registry with banner and achievements

Rise of Nations and Naruto UNS 3 got an entry too


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 18, 2013)

Mortal Kombat showed up too.... MMMMmmmmmmmm 60fps MK


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)

new release on gog



shit, this gave me the creeps back then

now hopefully NOLF and LucasArts games will be next


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2013)

That looks fun as fuck, nice idea 

I want the same with Duke Nukem.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)

yeah. Hopefully, once it releases on Steam, people will come up with something like that.

there's also this


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot PES 2013 came out on Steam too. Crazy stuff.

I really hope more and more Japanese pubs/devs will release their new and old games on it.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Check GreenManGaming, you can get Bioshock Infinite, Bioshock and 1 other game (out of Bioshock 2, Mafia 2, Darkness 2, Spec Ops The Line and Civ 5) for 37 euro.
> 
> I'd buy it if I didn't have all of those except Darkness 2 already



gmg have just updated this



now I'm really thinking of purchasing it

but which game to choose


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2013)

You mean I can get Bioshock Infinite, Darkness 2 and XCOM for 37 euro?

Not seeing anything about that on the official page yet though.


----------



## Alien (Mar 20, 2013)

i buy on steam so i can amass more ugly TF2 hats that i'll never wear


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2013)

well, you can always sell them :ho



Zaru said:


> You mean I can get Bioshock Infinite, Darkness 2 and XCOM for 37 euro?
> 
> Not seeing anything about that on the official page yet though.



it's there now


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2013)

Gotta wait a bit for the XCOM key apparently, but I'll play B:Infinite, Darkness 2 and XCOM soon 
Already have Bioshock (1+2) on 360 but I guess I'll replay the first one on PC.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2013)

forgot to mention, there's a Humble Weekly Bundle sale going on featuring Bastion



it's a must buy for those who don't own it


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh man, Bastion for a dollar. That's almost criminal.

That game was awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2013)

That it is.

DN3D is coming out on steam today. SP only for now, will have MP and co-op added to it later.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2013)

good idea, but some of those prizes seem way too high for 'early access'

also, DN3D is out



edit: strange, it's not there anymore


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 20, 2013)

New Age of Wonders, new Torment and now Might & Magic X. Feels so good to see such good series to get continuation. 1 year ago I didn't have any hope for rebirth of these three series.

I'm so hyped about M&M X even the fact that Ubi-soft is its publisher doesn't worry me.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2013)

Brian Mitsoda's KS game is up on Greenlight


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2013)

another THQ Humble Bundle


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 27, 2013)

Another old classic (*Trials by Magic*)

*Spoiler*: __ 








 gets a remake:



late 2013 and 2014-2015 will be very packed years to me with almost no time for console games.

P.S. I'm currently playing through  RPG, it's quite good despite having simple combat system. The exploring part is really well done.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2013)

Papo & Yo coming to Steam


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 28, 2013)

M&M X Gameplay video:


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 28, 2013)

Theres no Eve Online thread 

What gives, surely i'm not the only space nerd here?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2013)

That fucking cheapshark april fools. First I was like HOLY SHIT WHAT and then I laughed


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2013)

Do Valve always put up the Episode 3 app page for April's Fools or was this year the first time? 

actually wasn't funny

no, really


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Do Valve always put up the Episode 3 app page for April's Fools or was this year the first time?
> 
> actually wasn't funny
> 
> no, really


You mean this?



Its a trick URL  Prank was done by  (what zaru was referring to).


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2013)

yeah, that's the one 

Actually happy it was a joke. After all these Valve better not make Ep 3, but rather a full sequel.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 4, 2013)

Another World - 20th Anniversary Edition out on steam



heard some good things about it


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 6, 2013)

The more I play Bloodlines, the more I'm reminded how I dislike the old-school stat and diceroll based combat model. I mean, it works with isometric games, but with TPS or FPS where I have direct control it just doesn't feel right at all.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 7, 2013)

Any old Planescape: Torment fans here?



Mixed feelings, i hope they do the original justice.

Edit- hmmm looks like i missed the 4 page thread about it


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah man 

UT introduced and got me into MP. But it was the CoD LAN parties I enjoyed the most. Man, I miss those LAN parties  CoD, UT, Q3, Jedi Knight, CS, AvP2 ... ;_;


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

:/


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> yeah man
> 
> UT introduced and got me into MP. But it was the CoD LAN parties I enjoyed the most. Man, I miss those LAN parties  CoD, UT, Q3, Jedi Knight, CS, AvP2 ... ;_;


Sadly, those were my console gamer days haha. I was playing Halo 1 lan parties and went through the whole Xbox 1 generation on mostly consoles games. My main game was even Rainbow Six 3 (a shameful PC port!). My brother was kind of an asshole and hogged the computer all the time to play Diablo 2 and Ragnarok Online


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 17, 2013)

it seems a couple of people have been playing MK9 and KoFXIII on steam lately. Probably devs. would be cool if both came out. PC needs some fighting game love.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 21, 2013)

The upcoming week on steam is going to be interesting. Monaco, Dyad, Fez, Don't Starve and Zeno Clash 2 getting released.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Fez of all things


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2013)

this looks interesting


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 24, 2013)

Why do people boycott Fez?

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 24, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why do people boycott Fez?
> 
> //HbS



Fish isn't exactly the most popular dev around  Didn't present himself in good light in the Indie game docu, made some unfortunate remarks in the past ("Japanese games suck"), likes to troll on twitter ("PCs are for spreadsheets") etc


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2013)

Im looking for an action adventure rpg ... but not torchlight or diablo and a bit more like champions of norrath

got any recomendations? :v


----------



## αshɘs (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the gift, Stump. I'm not sure I want to fall down the Dota hole though. At least not now


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2013)

sounds interesting, but I'd rather have them work on youknowwhat :/


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2013)

a new Shadow Warrior with the Hard reset guys being involved? Yes please.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 13, 2013)

I put some money into the kickstarter for Camelot Unchained, loved the original, know the new one will be nothing like it, but i can dream...

(i've blocked out the whole grind of mmo's)


----------



## αshɘs (May 15, 2013)

lol. trading cards.


----------



## Stumpy (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, what the hell?


----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2013)

and it seems people are going crazy with it  And instead of playing the games, this has become an idling fest. When this gets added to newer games it will probably get better in that regard, but once this gets tied to in-game achievements and stuff...I don't know. People won't be getting and playing games because they want the game, but because they want to collect these stuff and increase their e-peen. Or maybe I'm just too pessimistic.


----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2013)

watching/hearing Brad from Giant Bomb falling down the Dota hole these last weeks has been entertaining. And this new Daily Dota feature is pretty cool.

I don't want to face the same fate


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> watching/hearing Brad from Giant Bomb falling down the Dota hole these last weeks has been entertaining. And this new Daily Dota feature is pretty cool.
> 
> I don't want to face the same fate



Oh, you mean you don't want to have FUN? Well, suit yourself  And yeah GB/Brad helped my surge of interest considerably. Before recently I had only played like a game every couple weeks or so.

I start my new job in an hour, so that means less Dotar 2 for me anyway  But at least when I do play I'll feel less guilty


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2013)

Dust: An Elysian Tale out on the 24th and Swapper out on the 30th. Looking forward to both.



> Oh, you mean you don't want to have FUN? Well, suit yourself



oh, I want to get into it. But I'm going to take it slowly. Gonna read a lot of guides, play against bots, tutorial, spectate matches and then maybe go online  How is the tutorial implementation progressing btw? And when do you think are Valve going to officially release it?


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2013)

interesting.


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

Which do you like better?


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 18, 2013)

With is obviously better, but I think it was the point for the graphics to be in such a washed out style. FXI colors are too strong. It looks better, but the former fits the atmosphere and style of the game more.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (May 19, 2013)

I second that.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2013)

Meh, I didn't think the dull colors and textures added anything to the atmosphere. Now I'm enjoying the game more.


----------



## αshɘs (May 20, 2013)

wow, this is the first time I see this


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

Mortal Kombat confirmed for PC



should I bump the old thread?


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (May 25, 2013)

lots of praise by TB


----------



## Bioness (May 28, 2013)

I'm interested in getting the game Reus off steam, anyone here play it?


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2013)

wooo


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2013)

man, The Swapper looks gorgeous.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't play anything that isn't DOTA, but the people in the DOTA thread suck so I say this hereeeee.

Gotta play The Swapper for sure eventually. I also am still hyped for Mortal Kombat on PC.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

yay


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

I just assured that literally everyone in my friends list has Dota 2

Not even playing it, but all those Invites were piling up


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 6, 2013)

Another classic gets a remake:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jev_08RyRk[/YOUTUBE]

In order to not miss some of them I should probably make for myself a list of all CRPGs which are being developed at the moment. Still can't believe how much we are getting now.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

logged into steam after a couple of days, saw 30 dota 2 invites in my inventory


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Jun 12, 2013)

Made a list of RPGs I'm looking forward to:


*Spoiler*: __ 



After Reset
*Age of Decadence*
Arakion
*Blackguards
Chaos Chronicles*
DarkDale: Betrayal
*Dark Souls 2*
Dead State
Deathfire
*Divinity: Original Sin
Dragon Age III: Inquisition*
Echoes of Eternea
Forsaken Fortress
Grim Dawn
Grimoire: Heralds of the Winged Exemplar
Legends of Dawn
*Legends of Eisenwald*
Legend of Erthia
Legend of Grimrock 2
Lords of Xulima
*Might & Magic X*
Mistborn: Birthright
*Project Eternity*
Realms of Arkania: Blades of Destiny
Sacred 3
*Shadowrun Returns*
Spaceshock
Sui Generis  
Swords and Sorcery: Sovereign
The Banner Saga  
The Dark Eye: Demonicon
The House of Correction
The Tangut Prophecy
*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*
*Torment: Tides of Numenera*
Underrail
Unrest
*Wasteland 2*
What Remains
*Xenonauts*




Anything noteworthy I missed out? Also, does anyone remember the title of currently in the making sci-fi TRPG which looks a bit similar to X-Com (but in space with battles inside the spaceships)?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2013)

would be cool I guess, but wouldn't it hurt sales? Not sure every dev would be okay with it


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> would be cool I guess, but wouldn't it hurt sales? Not sure every dev would be okay with it



This is what I'm thinking.

Would be a dream come true for me though. I have many games I flat out don't play and one of my best friends has over 800 games in his library, many of which I wouldn't mind playing for free


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2013)

and next step would be used games sales? 

anyways


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2013)

in honor of the latest "HL3 ARG" incident



lol


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Come on baby give us a Steam sale in two hours......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUo1PgKksgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2013)

Amazon sale is already going on, some pretty nice deals there. Grabbed World in Conflict for 2€. 
Even if it's USA only, anyone who's sales-happy should have a borderlinx address by now


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2013)

For a sec I thought this was perhaps the 3rd sale and as we all know Valve doesn't do third installments, but to my surprise both the holiday and summer sales happened at least 3 times already


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 1, 2013)

The Internationals is also going to have its third installment this year, so there's that too  

anyway, as I said earlier the 11th seems to be the most likely starting day for the sale so far


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Amazon sale is already going on, some pretty nice deals there. Grabbed World in Conflict for 2€.
> Even if it's USA only, anyone who's sales-happy should have a borderlinx address by now


The Amazon sale is not very appealing at all if you are only interested in Steam codes like I tend to be.



That's the whole list there. That Ubisoft stuff (not steam codes) is pretty appealing though, but what I am particularly interested in is filling out the older part of my "library" on Steam if the price is ever right.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm also expecting meta games this time around. Didn't experience them since I've signed up  Maybe this time...


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2013)

So Klei just announced their newest game





sounds nice. Might name a thread for it later on when more info comes out.

ARG:


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2013)

old Duke Nukem games out on steam



and Outcast might get revived



could not play this game back then, but heard good things about it


----------



## Naruto (Jul 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> So Klei just announced their newest game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The makers of Shank and Mark of the Ninja making a tactics game?

Welp, I think I found a new bunch of devs to adore.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2013)

Recently finished shank 1+2 but those are ridiculously short


----------



## Naruto (Jul 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Recently finished shank 1+2 but those are ridiculously short



Go ahead and do Mark of the Ninja next. Even with 100% completion it's fairly short.

So good, though.

The only achievement I don't have is New Game+. It removes visual cues for sounds and you can't see anything behind your character (it gets blurred). Interesting handicap for sure, but it  made me put down the game at the time


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2013)

MotN has been on my sale watch list for a while anyway, didn't know it was from the Shank devs


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2013)

I wanted Shank 2 to be my controller practice game, but that didn't work out. Haven't touched it since, but going to revisit it with kb+m eventually. 

Mark of the Ninja was one of my favorites last year and been hearing nothing but praise regarding Don't Starve. Seems like they came into their own.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 3, 2013)

anyone here picking up MK? I sorta want to, but not for that price, but I also feel I need to support fighting games on pc. Eh. Skullgirls should come out soonish too. And KoF has been getting frequent updates in the steam db. Naruto NSU3 was also getting some action a while ago.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 3, 2013)

I never liked Mortal Kombat much.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 3, 2013)

Played with 2 and 4 a lot back then and that's it for me when it comes to fighters lol. Save for that special weekend when my brother rented a PS1 and we played Tekken 2. Liked it better than MK.

oh and forgot mention Divekick is supposed to come out this summer.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 3, 2013)

so FFVII steam release seems to be imminent. Might pick it up eventually to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 4, 2013)

nice

hopefully this will get built in to the client in some way


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 5, 2013)

PCGamer put up their Best shooters of all time list



I don't know man. But at least Quake is high up.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 5, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> PCGamer put up their Best shooters of all time list



Wanted to stop reading after UT came in at #22. 

PLANETSIDE 2@#3?!! Oh God!   

TF2 is vastly overrated as well, I found. Never got into it.

 My Top3: Half Life 2, Quake 3 and Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2013)

something about this list tells me valve is good at what they do


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 6, 2013)

I just hope they'll improve their gunplay for the future titles. The weapons seem to lack the oomph, punch to them maybe save for CS and enemies don't really react to getting hit, though in their defense most games didn't have that at that time, so hopefully they implement some proper stuff in Source 2. Oh and proper body awareness too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2013)

Just make goddamn Half-Life 2: Episode 3 already. Before it turns into Duke Nukem Forever.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Jul 6, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> PCGamer put up their Best shooters of all time list
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man. But at least Quake is high up.



Planetside 2 ahead of Quake is a travesty.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know why the DNF comparisons keep coming up. It has "only" been 6 years since the latest HL came out, meanwhile DNF spanned over a decade, had multiple release dates, trailers, screenshots. The only thing we know about the next HL are leaked concept arts.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 8, 2013)

My steam id is goldencircle83 if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2013)

sure. added.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2013)

so, Steam Sale to start Thursday.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2013)

Goodbye money.

//HbS


----------



## blackbird (Jul 10, 2013)

This Summer Sale will break me and my wallet, I know it. 

It hasn't even started yet and I'm already contemplating my third -75% title (Alice).


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

It's supposed to be happening in 3 hours, right? iirc, Steam updates at 1 PM EST.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Well their store is down.

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Steam sale goes UP! Steam servers go DOWN!


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> PCGamer put up their Best shooters of all time list
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man. But at least Quake is high up.



I never got around to playing Call of Pripyat. How does it fare compared to Clear Sky and the original S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 11, 2013)

Sale is up


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

seems like there's no proper meta game, just crafting badges through cards


----------



## Naruto (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, the sale meta game has been worse with each new sale.

Looks like I won't be buying anything today. Already have everything I want anyway.

Vote for Borderlands 2 flash sale if you can, I want to buy my girlfriend the DLC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't Starve at -20%. This is laughable, considering every other sale this year that had it, had it at -25% and it was a Steam key, too.
Now it's -40%

Strike Suit bundle at -75%. Is it worth it? Anyone played it? Looked over some gameplay videos, looks fine.

Now, if only Blood Bowl and Gaea Mission went -75% too 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

making the thread atm


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I never got around to playing Call of Pripyat. How does it fare compared to Clear Sky and the original S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?



I hear it's a worthy entry in the franchise, supposedly much much better than Clear Sky, and close to SoC regarding the quality. I think there was huge community mod update recently.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Jul 16, 2013)

Is there a thread for trading Steam trading cards?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

There isn't even a dedicated thread for steam in the first place, lol.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

smh


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2013)

lol, Deadly Premonition DC is up on greenlight


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Jul 26, 2013)

Klei streaming Incognita, can't watch it atm


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol, Deadly Premonition DC is up on greenlight


It got Greenlit pretty fast too  I probably have to buy that game again for the sake of having it on PC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 28, 2013)

I've got a -90% for Serious Sam 2, can be used within next week. Anybody wants it? 

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, after giving it some serious thought, I've decided that it's back to PC gaming for me. I'm hoping that I'll have enough cash for a serious upgrade by this time next year.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 31, 2013)

I am crafting badges for my favourite games, and I get a lot of coupons...

-75% off off Prime World: Defenders
-90% off off Serious Sam 2
-66% off off Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion

Any takers?

//HbS


----------



## Caedus (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey I know this is a random question but has anyone tried modding with mac games?

I've been trying to get some mods to work with my Star Wars Empire at War game and while initially the mods will work... the game crashes  at random. Any saves I have become corrupted as everytime I try to load them, the game will crash.

Upon each crash I'm shown some sort of Problem Report that provides problem details yet I don't understand any of it all because none of it is really clear considering its all bunch of random numbers and stuff I don't understand

My computer clearly has the above needed requirements plus the game has worked perfectly well before the use of mods. I've also played other games such as Rome Total War and Empire Total War on my mac and they've worked perfect as well..

Anyone got any ideas? suggestions?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 2, 2013)

EverQuest Next.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2013)

KoFXIII confirmed for pc. Only the Halos are left from that registry leak lol

and so many fighters coming to pc now haha


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 12, 2013)

I need help with the Audiosurf achievement Brutus (Dethrone a friend from a global scoreboard), since 15 people on Earth don't have Audiosurf and appereantly that means all of my friends. Anyone? 

PS:

Achievement showcase is kinda useless now, now that it only shows Strike Suit Zero achievements. Great game BTW. It's like Homeworld 2, Freespace: The Great War and Star Wars: Rogue Squadron had a baby.

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I need help with the Audiosurf achievement Brutus (Dethrone a friend from a global scoreboard), since 15 people on Earth don't have Audiosurf and appereantly that means all of my friends. Anyone?
> 
> //HbS


I don't own Audiosurf


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 13, 2013)

Nevermind, they removed the 15 minutes limit.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 19, 2013)

GFWL is shutting down next July


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2013)

EA games to be returnable on Origin


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> EA games to be returnable on Origin



That's... surprisingly generous of EA. What's going on with them, trying to gain favor with customers again?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 21, 2013)

Now Steam is gonna counter attack, please make "Valve games returnable", even if i have still to see a bad but really bad game from Valve.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there any kind of a reliable Xbox360 emulator? I've found some websites, but they look too good, too suspicious. I wanted to play Tales of Vesperia....

//HbS


----------



## Burke (Aug 23, 2013)

can i just say right quick
battlefield 2142 man
ya feel me?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 23, 2013)

The infamous 60$ mod 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2013)

damn


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2013)

Steam Trade Offers


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 6, 2013)

not familiar with this series, but the more Japanese games on PC the better


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2013)

got added to steam registry. Let's see what this is

edit: well, here it is


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2013)

It seems like it's pretty limited, but I guess they need to keep this reasonable from publisher/dev point of view. I mean if people could just borrow on a per game basis and play simultaneously then no one would buy games.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2013)

HIB 9


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2013)

I have the 4 normal games but not the 2 above average unlocks.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2013)

lol. I have two of the normal and one of the unlocks. Bought it anyway.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2013)

Are the codes separate? I have almost all of these games.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2013)

So, Zaru, are you going to buy it? I already own FTL, so...


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a feeling Valve would handle Steam's 10th anniversary unceremoniously


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> So, Zaru, are you going to buy it? I already own FTL, so...


Did it right after posting, if you mean the bundle.


αshɘs said:


> I had a feeling Valve would handle Steam's 10th anniversary unceremoniously


The year has enough sales already


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 16, 2013)

yeah I meant the bundle. Already gave FTL away anyway.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 16, 2013)

That reminds me, need to install and play some of my Football Manager games.

Oh and VT3.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 25, 2013)

I wonder can i make in this section a thread of a  let's play made of screenshots and commentary?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2013)

for anyone interested:


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2013)

ugh, I don't think livestream is going to hold out. 14k viewers and growing, no sound, stuttering. AMD off to a great start


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2013)

It has started. Took them long enough...


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2013)

heh


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

What this really means is that most PC gamers won't be able to play these games on max until 2-3 years from now when affordable graphics cards can handle them 

Also this now emerging "you'll only get graphics feature X with an Nvidia Card" and "you'll only get to use stuff like Mantle with an AMD Card" fight is gonna be annoying as hell


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2013)

Not to mention 4k displays are expensive as hell too.

Yeah, I don't like this exclusivity stuff going on, though Nvidia's seems to be more harmless so far. As far as we know Mantle might be only for AMD and Windows. Nvidia better not make their own API...


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 2, 2013)

hah, Daikatana is out on Steam


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2013)

Let's all buy the game that was a financial disaster and put a legendary developer out of business 13 years after release


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2013)

got into Family Sharing beta, now to find people I can share with 

though sending over my login info or using remote desktop doesn't sound like an elegant solution


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2013)

Bioshock 2: Minerva's Den DLC just got added to steam as a free add-on for Bio2 owners. And you can register Bio2 with your retail key.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2013)

BG2: EE coming out next month:


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 3, 2013)

Do any of you guys dust off an old console and play games for nostalgia?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2013)

My oldest console is 4 years old


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2013)

Valve to hold Steam Dev Days in January:


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 10, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Do any of you guys dust off an old console and play games for nostalgia?



Don't need a console for that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRtlWfi6jiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 11, 2013)

just finished the Stanley Parable demo and it was cool as hell


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2013)

I watched a video of it
One of the most interesting gaming experiments I've seen


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 11, 2013)

So my Ladies, here's my 1st blog Post about How to play Blood today without bickering and bullshit

one day or another if i want, i'll post about other games too(maybe mechwarrior 2, heavy gear, it depends if im in the certain mood)


----------



## Lulu (Oct 12, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> That reminds me, need to install and play some of my Football Manager games.
> 
> Oh and VT3.


Football manager. That's all I play currently. 
Are you going to get fm14 when its out? 


Speedy Jag. said:


> Do any of you guys dust off an old console and play games for nostalgia?



I would if they were still working. 
I use an emulator instead.


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2013)

greenmangaming giving away steam keys for Mafia II and Civilization V. 



all you have to do is vote for the golden joystick awards.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2013)

> We've had a massive response to our free game offer, and we want to ensure that everybody who has already registered their votes receives their free game. As a result, we are temporarily suspending the promotion registration.


sadface.jpg

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

I didn't notice that promotion when you posted it because I saw "Mafia 2" and "Civilization V", knowing that I own both... but I totally forgot that I could have gotten EXTRA KEYS. Damn.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2013)

good days for space game fans it seems


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2013)

Nvidia announcing some stuff today


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Nvidia seems to go into full innovation mode for PC gaming now that AMD took over the console business. Interesting announcements.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2013)

G-Sync was the biggets news. They even got Carmack, Sweeney and Andersson (Dice) on stage for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2013)

And now they're back. Carmack, Sweeney, Repi roundtable now live


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 18, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> Don't need a console for that
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRtlWfi6jiM[/YOUTUBE]



NOSTALGIA  

Man enjoyed AOE back in the day.

What other old PC games do you like dusting off?

Go way back for Grim Fandango or Monkey Island series. Or the good ol' Settlers games.



Luey said:


> Football manager. That's all I play currently.
> Are you going to get fm14 when its out?



Yeah I have 07 to 10, need to get 11 and 12 cheap.

I don't usually buy straight away, but might have a look if it comes out for a reasonable price.



Luey said:


> I would if they were still working.
> I use an emulator instead.



Yeah that's what I do usually, Gameboy, Dreamcast, N64, PS and Gamecube emus as well as MAME. Need to get a good DS one to try out X and Y when they get ROMS started.



Zaru said:


> Nvidia seems to go into full innovation mode for PC gaming now that AMD took over the console business. Interesting announcements.



Geforce Experience? I have a shitty card on my laptop but noticed they are deffo going for it now.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2013)

This panel was great. They even talked about Mantle lol


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2013)

crazy:


----------



## Lulu (Oct 18, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yeah I have 07 to 10, need to get 11 and 12 cheap.
> 
> I don't usually buy straight away, but might have a look if it comes out for a reasonable price.


Aww mehn you should. 12 is best imo. 11 fun too. Didn't get 13 cos I felt it was same as 12. 14 has more features so I might get it if its requirements are something I can handle. Currently in year 2034 in my fm12. 



> Yeah that's what I do usually, Gameboy, Dreamcast, N64, PS and Gamecube emus as well as MAME. Need to get a good DS one to try out X and Y when they get ROMS started.
> 
> 
> 
> Geforce Experience? I have a shitty card on my laptop but noticed they are deffo going for it now.



I got nes,sega,snes,ps one,dreamcast, & ps 2, mame & zinc. 2 gigs worth of emu's & roms. 
Playing mario kart 64 mostly with friends.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh and I need to play Chrono Trigger/Secret of Mana/FF I-III again ons snes


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2013)

I got Deadly Premonition gifted today. Can't try it out next week, but after that I'll see what this is about


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2013)

If anyone wants free Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box on Origin, message me 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2013)

Humble WB Bundle is live


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2013)

Warning though: Extra keys are now only giftable through steam-linking of humble bundle accounts, you can't just save a key and throw it out there.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2013)

Great bundle but I already own most of it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Warning though: Extra keys are now only giftable through steam-linking of humble bundle accounts, you can't just save a key and throw it out there.



yeah, for the people wanting to gift keys:


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2013)

Steam in-home streaming group is up, beta later this year


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

That's pretty neat if you don't want a dedicated gaming pc hooked up to a projector/tv for cable or other reasons.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2013)

transcript of the Carmack-Sweeney-Andersson Nvidia panel:


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2013)

Humble Store launch:


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 12, 2013)

My 780 Ti is coming tomorrow  Gonna get a second one eventually to just crush games at 2560x1600.

4k isn't bothering me for the next 4-5 years anyway.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

Pattern artifacts (e.g. fine structures in a fence) don't stop mattering until 8k, which requires like 15 times the pixel calculations of 1080p


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2013)

Dead Space (Steam key)
PWJZG-4V8H8-4CC5P 

I got this 1 extra.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2013)

GOG Fall Imsomnia Sale


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 17, 2013)

I can't login to Steam client. "Could not connect to the Steam network." Am I the only one?

edit: nvm, fixed it. Had to purge the entire network, though.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 17, 2013)

man, Sequence is ace


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

lol


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

so, do I get to make a new thread before Tazmobot does his thing?  I got 2000 and all.

/in b4 it does after this post


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2013)

Wasn't it 10k?

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

that was years ago. Caused some problems, so they went with 2K


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 20, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

